# Early Admission (MM/EMH/APEE) Super Thread



## DLR29

*Last updated: 4/7/15*

So there have been a ton of Magic Morning question threads, so I just wanted to make a big large thread to send people to.  So here we go:

Just a quick history note to start off with.  Disneyland changed Early Entry's name to Magic Morning in 2008, so I will be using the abbrv. MM instead of EE.  Nothing else about the program has changed other than the name.  Some people will still be calling it EE though, but just saying, they are the same.  For the summer of 2012, Disney began using 3 different terms for different types of "Early Admission".  As of 5/3/13 we will be talking about only 2:  Magic Morning (MM) and Extra Magic Hour (EMH).  The third, Annual Passholder Early Entry (APEE), has run multiple times in the past, however is not currently in effect.

Disney has used the blanket term of "Early Admission" to talk about both Magic Morning, Extra Magic Hour and Annual Passholder Early Entry, so any information that applies to all 3, I will use the abbreviation "EA" for Early Admission.  Sorry for the confusing abbrevs.  Let's get into specifics...

*1. Magic Morning (MM)*

*What?* Entrance to *Disneyland Park* one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions.  You cannot use MM at DCA at this time.

*Who? * Guests can take advantage of MM by purchasing ANY ticket of 3 or more days.  This will entitle the ticket holder to one MM admission.  There are some exceptions such as Gay Day, military, and convention tickets, but most big name ticket sellers have MM eligible tickets (Disney, AAA, Costco, So. Cal City Pass, most online sources such as ARES Travel)

*When?* MM is currently offered on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.  And MM is ALWAYS one hour before official park opening.

*How?* Enter just like you would normally and the MM is deducted from your ticket.  There is no extra piece of paper or voucher needed for MM.

*2. Extra Magic Hour (EMH)*

*What?* Entrance to Disneyland Park or Disney California Adventure one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions

*Who?* Guests can take advantage of EMH by staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels (Grand Californian (including the new VGC DVC places), Disneyland Hotel, or Paradise Pier Hotel).  This will entitle the hotel guests EMH every day during their stay, including arrival (yes, possibly before your room is ready) and departure days.

*When?*
The schedule for EMH is as follows:
-EMH for Disneyland Park is offered on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.
-EMH for Disney California Adventure is offered on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

Again, EMH (at both parks) begins 1 hour before park opening.

There have been times where EMH is offered at both parks each day.  This is not guaranteed.  This happened from July-September 2012, and again from 12/20/12-1/4/13.

*How?* Each guest must have a valid source of park admission and also show their active hotel room key card.  In the past, a piece of paper explaining EMH procedures has been given to onsite guests at check in.  That paper, by itself, does not grant any EMH privileges, so you cannot pass it on to someone else.  All you need is your ticket and your room key.

*Where?* Guest can line up for EMH at either the main entrance to DCA or the Grand Californian Hotel entrance.  The main park entrance is probably a faster route to hit up Carsland.

*Early Admission (EA) general FAQ*

*Is this the same as Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness?*
No, Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness (MTTMM) was *ONLY for people who bought packages* from AAA, Costco, Disney, etc.  MTTMM was entry into Mickey's Toontown one hour before it opens.  The MTTMM program has been discontinued as of early 2013.

*Touring:
What attractions are open for EA?*
Well the rides open are technically "subject to change", but here is a list of rides that can be open during this hour.

At DL:
-Peter Pan's Flight (closed until 5/21 for refurb)
-Dumbo
-Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
-Alice in Wonderland
-Mad Tea Party
-Matterhorn Bobsleds (closed until 5/16 for refurb)
-King Arthur Carousel
-Snow White's Scary Adventures
-Pinocchio's Daring Journey
-Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough
-It's a Small World Holiday (only November-January)
-Princess Fantasy Faire
-Space Mountain
-Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters
-Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage
-Star Tours
-Astro Orbitor

NOTE: It's a Small World (non-holiday version), Casey Jr. Circus Train and Storybookland Canal Boats are NOT open for EA and open at official park opening.  Pixie Hollow is also not open during EA, but they open later than most other attractions, often an hour after official park opening.

A recent report said that the following rides are open for DCA EA:
-Radiator Springs Racers (assuming it doesn't have any technical difficulties)
-Luigi's Flying Tires
-Mater's Junkyard Jamboree
-California Screamin
-Toy Story Midway Mania
-Ariel's Undersea Adventure
-Soarin over California (closed until 5/15 for refurb)
-Tower of Terror

As always, rides and attractions are subject to change.

*What's the best "touring plan strategy" for EA?*
At DL, assuming you are doing Fantasyland for your EA, in order to have the shortest lines, this strategy is recommended:
(0). Arrive before EA begins and run straight to...
1. Peter Pan (always first!!!)
2. Dumbo
3. Matterhorn/Alice
4. Mr. Toad
5. Pinocchio/Snow White/Mad Tea Party/King Arthur's Carousel

If you are there for the beginning of EA, you can easily complete this list, and possibly more, during your hour.

The reason why many don't recommend riding Space or Star Tours during EA is that they have FP, meaning, with a FP, you can ride them with a short line even during normal park hours.  The rides in #1-3 (in the above FL plan) don't have FP AND they will most likely have lengthy lines during the day.  Thus, the best time to ride them is in the early morning.

As for Nemo, I wouldn't recommend riding it either during EA because unless you are one of the first ones in line, the combined wait time + ride time can suck up at least half of your EA hour, if not the whole thing.  I'd much rather ride 9 rides in an hour than 1-2 rides.

For DCA, it seems best to run to either Radiator Springs Racers or Toy Story Midway Mania, depending on your preferences.  But unless you are there at the beginning of EA, you may run into long lines.

If RSR is operating during EA, run to that first and hopefully hop on with a short line.  Follow that with Luigi's Flying Tires or Toy Story Midway Mania.  It's not cruicial that you ride Mater's Junkyard Jamboree during EA because its line seldom reaches more than 30 min during the rest of the day, especially during late afternoon/early evening.

*Are Fastpasses offered during EA?*
No, FP machines for all attractions including Radiator Springs Racers will not begin operating until official park opening.

*Is EMH at DL like EMH's at WDW?  Should I avoid certain EA days at DLR like I avoid EMH days at WDW?*
EA is EXTREMELY different from EMH and one should not avoid MM days at DLR to try and beat the crowds.  MM does not affect park attendance at DL like EMH's affect park attendance at the WDW parks.  If you have EA privileges, definitely don't hesitate to use it.  Also, there is no evening Extra Magic Hours at DLR.

*Which day of our trip should we go to EA?*
Generally if there are two EA days offered during your trip, but you only have 1 MM to use, the best day to use it would be the first possible day.  So if you were going to the parks for a very long weekend (Saturday-Tuesday) and you only had 1 MM, you would have to choose to use it on Saturday or Tuesday.  My recommendation is to use it on Saturday because by the end of your trip you WILL be more tired and less inclined to wake up early.

Also, even though crowds on Saturdays will be greater, it is better to choose this day (if possible) than weekdays during offseasons.  This is true because the parks open sometimes 2 hours earlier on the weekends than on the weekdays and less people will be inclined to get up for EA at 7AM on a Saturday than 9AM on a Tuesday.

*Opening Procedures:
For guests staying at the DLH or PPH can you take the monorail?*
You may use the monorail to enter the park for DL's EA; however it is usually a better option to walk through DTD and use the main entrance.  The monorail sometimes beats the front gate crowds.  Sometimes not.  It's a toss up.  Use the monorail more for at the end of the day when your feet are tired and you don't feel like walking all the way back to the hotel.  The monorail does not have a station at DCA, so you cannot use the monorail for DCA EA access

*Is there rope drop on EA days?*
At DL, on days where official park opening is 8AM, EA would be 7AM.  There is no rope drop at 7, but there is a rope drop on Main Street at 8 and at that time Frontierland and Adventureland will open as well.  Also nobody is let into the park until 7AM.  Non-EA guests might be allowed in any time between 7:30 and 8AM.  Opening procedures may change depending on crowd size.

DCA reports are showing that there is no rope drop for EA guests at 7AM.  Furthermore, they have been allowing non-EA guests in at 7:30 but holding them with a rope at the end of BVS until official park opening at 8AM.

*What time should I arrive for EA?*
Half an hour before EA time (1 1/2 hours before official park opening) is generally a good time to be at the gates.  However if you want to be one of the first ones on Peter Pan or the rides in Carsland, plan on arriving 45+ before EA time (so 1 hour and 45 min before official park opening).  You may be surprised at the number of people lining up that early.

*What time does the parking lot open on EA days?*
The Mickey and Friends Parking Structure opens an hour before EA begins, so unless you are one of the first couple cars in line, if you plan on parking in the lots, you may not get to the gates before the beginning of EA due to the time it takes to wait in line, pay, park, walk to the tram, wait for the tram, take the tram, and walk to the parks.

*What time do the ticket booths open on EA days?*
The time that the ticket booths open on any given day is subject to change, but an email from the park states that they open 30 minutes before EA.

*If I pick up my tickets on a EA day, can I use my EA right then and there?*
Yes, provided that you get to the ticket booths early enough.

*When does security open on an EA day?*
According to one board member, the security lines have opened at 6:25-6:30 on a day when the park opens at 8AM and EA is at 7AM.
* 
Where should I wait in line?*
The best bet to secure your front of the line spot, is to just wait by the security tables, even if the esplanade is open. The guests in the esplanade will be forced to backtrack and go through security when Cast Members show up.

*I don't have EA!!!
What if I don't have EA.  Should I still go to the parks on an EA day?  Will it be already extremely crowded when I enter?*
Only Fantasyland and some Tomorrowland rides are open during EA, so you can still get an equal rope drop for the Adventureland/Frontierland side of Disneyland Park.  If you're not staying onsite and your goal is Carsland, it would be best to start at DCA on a day when there is no EA (Tuesday or Thursday).  Otherwise EA doesn't really affect morning crowd levels in most other places in DCA.

*If I don't have EA, how can I use EA for my advantage?*
On EA days, both DL and DCA have specific gates designated for "Magic Morning" and others that say "Entrance".  Those who have EA can enter through the "Magic Morning" gates all the way up until official park opening.  Those without EA usually line up at the gates marked "Entrance".  HOWEVER, if you arrive early enough and wait by the gates marked "Magic Morning", oftentimes some of those gates will turn into "Entrance" gates as the time approaches official park opening.  If you do it right, when a "Magic Morning" gate turns into an "Entrance" gate, you can actually be one of the first ones in line at a gate.  This has been reported to work at both DL and DCA!

*If I don't have EA, can I still go to the Minnie and Friends/Ariel's Grotto character breakfast?*
Yes!  You do need to call ahead to make a reservation. CMs from Minnie and Friends will then meet you at Gate 1. Don't worry if the sign at the top doesn't say Minnie and Friends breakfast when you get in line. They generally show up just a minute before the gates are going to open and change the designation at that time. They then ask your name and check it against their list.  They will then give everyone a button and escort you to breakfast.  Similar procedures happen at DCA with Ariel's Grotto breakfasts.

*Misc.
What about during special events?*
Sometimes for certain events (grad nights, running events), DL will change the EA dates.  They do not do MM on the morning after a Grad Night, but they try to keep 3 MMs in the week by rearranging the schedules.  Also DL, on some special events in the past (the Pirate movie premieres, Miley's Birthday), has opened ridiculously early (6AM).  In this case EA may not be offered that day.  It's always a good thing to check these boards for special event EA changes as the event approaches.  The DLR website calendar now has EA dates and hours on it, making special EA changes easier to see.

*What about Annual Passholders?*
The only current way for AP holders to have any kind of Early Admission is through EMH and staying onsite.  DLR has done Annual Passholder Early Entry in the past (summer 2012, Spring 2013), but with a smaller than expected participation rate, the likelihood of this program returning is not good.  Guests who want to have a MM but also buy an AP may be encouraged to buy a park hopper that has MM on it and then upgrade the ticket to an AP after the MM has been used.

That should be it for now.  I will update this thread if any other questions come up.  I'm happy to add anyone else's info on EA/EMH/MM/APEE to add.  Thanks!   Sorry if you've left the thread feeling even more confused than when you got here.  I blame Disney's confusing jargon...

Thanks to Hydroguy, Hound109, Bumbershoot, northshoremama, S.S Columbia, DisneyJulieZ, sonnyjane, Sherry E, disneychrista, disfan100, Patrick in Oregon, subtchr, SherriA1, and 3TinksAndAnEeyore for help so far.  Always looking for more input.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Wonderful post! Thank you!


----------



## DangerMouse

lovely!


----------



## daisy_77

Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## Pluto 2

thankyou


----------



## Hound 109

Great Post.   

A couple of additional MM (formerly known as EE) thoughts:

- The three DLR hotels onsite include - Grand Californian Hotel (GCH), Disneyland Hotel (DH) & the Paradise Pier Hotel (PP).

- If staying at an onsite Hotel, MM is available the day you *ARRIVE* AND the day you depart.

Example - Staying at the DH on a Sunday & Monday night.  

- Arrive at the Disnelyand Hotel two hours before MM begins Sunday morning.  
- Check in & get your DH room receipt (signifying you are entitled to MM) from DH front desk. (Your room probably won't be ready.)  
- Park your car & or give your bags to the bell captain for the day.
- Walk to DL & enjoy MM Sunday morning.  
- No MM on Monday.  
- Enjoy MM on Tuesday morning prior to checking out. (& you can use the DH parking lot until 11:59pm Tuesday night).


----------



## HydroGuy

Great post.  Here are a couple additional thoughts you may want to add:

1. If the EE name has in fact changed to Magic Mornings this year, then you will want to use both in the thread and possibly the title to clarify (so that everyone knows they are the same thing and not different things).

2. EE is not TTMM.


----------



## DLR29

Post updated!


----------



## Bugdozer

Hi,

Ok this is interesting. We are going in April. I put in my dates and put in the Grand California. It is listed as a resort package. I clicked on the link they give and here is what popped up as a description of the resort package:

http://bookdlr.reservations.disney....sor?strPageName=2008_Guest_STD_PackageR_PopUp


Disney's Resort Dream Package 2008
Disney's Resort Package upgrades you and your family with accommodations at a Disneyland® Resort Hotel, where you'll be just steps away from Disneyland Resort attractions.
Package Includes:

    *
      Accommodations at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa, the Disneyland® Hotel, or Disney's Paradise Pier® Hotel
    *
      Disneyland® Resort Hotel self-parking, recreational facilities and Fitness Center access
    *
      Collectible Disneyland® Resort Park Hopper® souvenir ticket.
    *
      Disney Character Calls - Receive a phone call from Mickey and his pals!
    *
      One Magic Morning into Fantasyland in Disneyland® Park*; valid with Disneyland® Resort Park Hopper® souvenir tickets of 3-Days or longer.
    *
      Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness - An interactive Guest and Character experience.
    *
      Preferred seating to select shows in Disney's California Adventure® Park
    *
      Collectible Dream Coin (one per package)
    *
      Walt Disney Travel Company Collectible Pin & Lanyard (one per person)
    *
      Walt Disney Travel Company Luggage Tag (one per person)
    *
      Downtown Disney® District Fun Card (one per package)


It is different then what you are listing,. It says 1 magic mornings if you bought a ticket and does list how many toontown madness you can attend. Did they change this for 2008 and limit the Magic Mornings?

Bug


----------



## DLR29

Bugdozer said:


> It is different then what you are listing,. It says 1 magic mornings if you bought a ticket and does list how many toontown madness you can attend. Did they change this for 2008 and limit the Magic Mornings?



Nope, trust me.  It is an unwritten rule to offer onsite guests multiple MMs.  It's not advertised on the website, but once you arrive I believe they inform you of the onsite MM perk.


----------



## ctamama

This is great!  Hope it will be a sticky--or added to a sticky!


----------



## Hound 109

DLR29 said:


> Nope, trust me.  It is an unwritten rule.  It's not advertised on the website, but once you arrive I believe they inform you of the onsite EE perk.



It is absolutely a valid (& much enjoyed) perk for DLR hotel guests that has been unwritten for several years.  If this perk was EVER taken away it would be a HUGE topic of discussion here the minute we are aware of it (which would be the day it happens, is suspect).  It would be HUGE.....MAJOR LEAGUE.   

Always a good thing to check here a few days before departure for up to the minute info on all things Disneyland Resort.


----------



## bumbershoot

Don't know if this will be helpful, but I'll put it out there.


If you are getting EE/MM from your ticket, you'll show your ticket ("admission media") and they somehow mark it/deduct it/take it off of the ticket.  

If you are getting EE/MM because you're staying onsite, you get a smaller-and-flimsier-than-expected slip of paper, the same slip of paper that you show to charge food and merchandise to your room, and that is what you show at the gates (along with your hopper or AP) to get you in for EE/MM.



If you have a package, you get in to MTTMM by showing the people at the ToonTown gates (yes there are gates!) your voucher that states the days of MTTMM (very helpful that they state the dates on it, b/c it helped calm me down when I messed up on a Friday with opening time, but was able to see that we had one more chance for MTTMM the next day).  



Hope that helps others who have brains like mine (poor folks), who want to know WHAT exactly they will have, or need to have, to get in to various things.


----------



## Tink208

bumbershoot said:


> If you have a package, you get in to MTTMM by showing the people at the ToonTown gates (yes there are gates!) your voucher that states the days of MTTMM (very helpful that they state the dates on it, b/c it helped calm me down when I messed up on a Friday with opening time, but was able to see that we had one more chance for MTTMM the next day).



We had to actually give our vouchers to the CM at the Toon Town gates, not just show them to him.


----------



## bumbershoot

Tink208 said:


> We had to actually give our vouchers to the CM at the Toon Town gates, not just show them to him.



Oh yeah, duh at myself.  I've been on Nyquil all day, and that's something I haven't taken in 10 years so it's slammed my brain into oblivion (you don't want to know how many times it took me to spell that word right).

You have to give, not show.  Wish they could mark it so it can't be used again, but still used for keepsake purposes (wished the same thing about the park hoppers that they took away when I upgraded to an AP), but they don't.

Thanks for catching that!


----------



## HydroGuy

A slight nitpick - take it for what its worth - but the list of rides for MM/EE is not absolute. DL is always saying "subject to change" with MM/EE rides. The list you give is usually the rides that are available. I have heard of Star Tours being open for MM/EE for example, and Astro Orbiter not being open. Someone recently posted IASWH as being open for MM/EE this year. Suggestion is just to qualify the list of rides open as being what _usually_ happens.


----------



## Tink208

HydroGuy said:


> A slight nitpick - take it for what its worth - but the list of rides for MM/EE is not absolute. DL is always saying "subject to change" with MM/EE rides. The list you give is usually the rides that are available. I have heard of Star Tours being open for MM/EE for example, and Astro Orbiter not being open. Someone recently posted IASWH as being open for MM/EE this year. Suggestion is just to qualify the list of rides open as being what _usually_ happens.



 This is a very good point.  Back a few years (15+), the then called Magic Morning meant that one land would be open early...in our experience, it was EITHER FL or TL, but not pieces of both (we also got breakfast included and the characters came out to visit).  Granted, the whole MM/EE has morphed over the years, but it is still a good idea to remember that everything is "subject to change" with what rides will be available.


----------



## FourM's

Does anyone know where to get the magical mornings schedule? We are staying offsite so we will only get one MM. Want to plan ahead if possible.


----------



## HydroGuy

FourM's said:


> Does anyone know where to get the magical mornings schedule? We are staying offsite so we will only get one MM. Want to plan ahead if possible.


What do you mean by "schedule"? If you want to know what days they occur, see the first post in this thread.


----------



## FourM's

Thank You!


----------



## zukeeper

We went to DL in May last year and upgraded to AP's so we won't get passes for MTTM for our trip this coming Feb.  Do you think I'll still be able to squeak by with our unused passes from last year (that say good thru 1/31/08)?

Anyone know what the new passes look like?


----------



## DLR29

Bumping this up.


----------



## HydroGuy

Hey another suggested tweak. When grad nights happen in May and June the EE/MMs for sure (and maybe TTMMs) can get moved to different days. Also, when there are special events such as the POTC 2 and 3 movie premieres DL can open extra early and they will not have EE/MM.


----------



## DLR29

HydroGuy said:


> Hey another suggested tweak. When grad nights happen in May and June the EE/MMs for sure (and maybe TTMMs) can get moved to different days. Also, when there are special events such as the POTC 2 and 3 movie premieres DL can open extra early and they will not have EE/MM.



Added!  I want this thread to be a collection of different people's info, so thank you for everyone who has contributed.


----------



## LMO429

subscribing!


----------



## disneychrista

Are those new days for Early Entry/Magic Mornings? I remember the days being different before (Mon, Tues, Thurs, Sat)?


----------



## HydroGuy

disneychrista said:


> Are those new days for Early Entry/Magic Mornings? I remember the days being different before (Mon, Tues, Thurs, Sat)?


As of Jan 1 it changed from M/T/Th/Sat to Sun/T/Th/Sat.


----------



## disneychrista

Okay that's good, I thought I was going NUTS!


----------



## DangerMouse

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## Pixiestix75

Thank you for the info. We were planning to use our MM/EE on Friday... I'm glad I found out that we can't before we woke up early for no reason. Guess we'll wait till Saturday!


----------



## sandymandr

I second making this a sticky!  Great job!!


----------



## disneychrista

Another question....Our trip is planned for Christmas/New Years and the only day in our schedule, so far, that we can use it is ON Christmas Day. Do they generally cancel EE/MM on holiday's? I know the subject to change thing but I would hate to get there at 6:30 and have to wait 90 mins to get in.


----------



## DLR29

Well in your case, I don't think showing up 90 minutes is bad at all.  That is THE most crowded time of the year and crowds will be showing up MUCH earlier than that.  MM is not cancelled on holidays, but in your situation, with the park opening at 8, and a super busy season, I would plan on getting to the gates by 6AM at least if you want the most out of your morning park touring hours.


----------



## blessdmommy

HydroGuy said:


> As of Jan 1 it changed from M/T/Th/Sat to Sun/T/Th/Sat.



I might be completely confused or the Disney website might not have the right info but when I click the link for Magic Morning it reads 





> "A Magic Morning early admission is included with 3 - 8 day Park Hopper® souvenir tickets. Guests may enter Fantasyland in Disneyland® Park 1 hour before opening to the general public*.
> *Operation of Attractions and appearances of characters are subject to change without notice. Restrictions apply. Each Guest must have a valid multi-day admission media in order to enter Disneyland park and Fantasyland. Entitlement available for one morning throughout the length of your ticket on *Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday*.



I got that from http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis.../detail?name=GoodNeighborDreamPackage2008Page and click the link for Magic Morning in the package description.


----------



## Hound 109

blessdmommy said:


> I might be completely confused or the Disney website might not have the right info but when I click the link for Magic Morning it reads
> 
> I got that from http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis.../detail?name=GoodNeighborDreamPackage2008Page and click the link for Magic Morning in the package description.



The Disney Website has not updated the days of the week.  (now Sun/Tue/Thur/Sat as of 1/1/08.

Also, for 3 years the ability to enjoy MM (formerly EE) multiple times for DLR Hotel guests has been an "un-advertised" perk.  If this ever changes it will be largely discussed here & you'll hear about it here the day it changes.


----------



## DLR29

Bump!


----------



## LMO429

So let me know if i am correct

We are staying at The Grand Californian from a Wednesday to Sunday.

We then are entitled to MM on Thurs, Sat and Sun

or EVERYDAY of our trip????


----------



## Vala

LMO429 said:


> So let me know if i am correct
> 
> We are staying at The Grand Californian from a Wednesday to Sunday.
> 
> We then are entitled to MM on Thurs, Sat and Sun
> 
> or EVERYDAY of our trip????




You're entitled to MM for Thursday, Saturday and Sunday, meaning every day of your trip when MM is offered. MM does not happen every day.


----------



## LMO429

Vala said:


> You're entitled to MM for Thursday, Saturday and Sunday, meaning every day of your trip when MM is offered. MM does not happen every day.




great thanks!


----------



## LMO429

LMO429 said:


> great thanks!




one more quick ?...is MM for Disney California adventure too, or only for disneyland park


----------



## DLR29

LMO429 said:


> one more quick ?...is MM for Disney California adventure too, or only for disneyland park



It's all on the first post of this thread.  Here's a quote:



> *Is MM offered at California Adventure also?*
> Different from WDW, MM is only offered at Disneyland Park. However, DCA frequently opens half an hour early to allow guests to ride Soarin (only) and line up for rope drop.


----------



## minniebeth

Here is a little time saving tip if you are in a hurry to get into the parks first on these mornings:
If you are one of the first to be waiting at the gates, a cast member will be choosing a family to be Honorary Citizens, sign the guest book and officially open the park. You get a button for each memeber of your family and it seems like a big thrill, right? Well, if you are not in a rush, yes. But if you are in a rush, and chosen you might want to defer to a different family, because this process takes a while and will DEFINATELY hold you up.
We saw this one day and that family was there forever. The next day we were chosen and we were trying to get to Nemo, so we said "Thank you, but no, thank you". I think we were the first to ever decline!
Lo and behold, we were sitting waiting for the parade that day and a cast member came up to us to give us buttons and make us "Honorary Citizens"!
Ironic!


----------



## livinintexas

We will be staying at DLH June 2-7 and visiting the two parks Tuesday-Friday.  We arrive late on a Monday and early afternoon on Saturday.

The last grad night will take place on Thursday  June 5th.  Anyone know how far in advance the changes to MM will be available?  I was hoping for 2 days of MM, but who know if that will happen now!


----------



## MommytoaSweetie

I'm still trying to figure out if the parking lots are open before EE/MM so that we can get there, park (which we're still figuring out if we're doing), and still get time for the extra hour.  Anyone know?


----------



## HydroGuy

MommytoaSweetie said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if the parking lots are open before EE/MM so that we can get there, park (which we're still figuring out if we're doing), and still get time for the extra hour. Anyone know?


They open 30 minutes before MM.


----------



## disneychrista

FYI for those wanting MM at DCA. Last time we were there DCA's gates opened about 30 mins prior to posted opening (meaning 9:30, when it is scheduled for 10am) and Sorain' over Califronia is open.


----------



## HydroGuy

disneychrista said:


> FYI for those wanting MM at DCA. Last time we were there DCA's gates opened about 30 mins prior to posted opening (meaning 9:30, when it is scheduled for 10am) and Sorain' over Califronia is open.


It is not really MM but you are right it does open early most days. The OP discusses this already so it is covered.


----------



## MommytoaSweetie

HydroGuy said:


> They open 30 minutes before MM.



Oh, great to know, thanks!!


----------



## Harlie

I just wanted to add for those that ordered their Park hoppers by using their airmiles instead of buying them that your tickets DO have one MM entry. Also the shipping for those park hoppers is really quick!


----------



## bumbershoot

minniebeth said:


> Here is a little time saving tip if you are in a hurry to get into the parks first on these mornings:
> If you are one of the first to be waiting at the gates, a cast member will be choosing a family to be Honorary Citizens, sign the guest book and officially open the park. You get a button for each memeber of your family and it seems like a big thrill, right? Well, if you are not in a rush, yes. But if you are in a rush, and chosen you might want to defer to a different family, because this process takes a while and will DEFINATELY hold you up.
> We saw this one day and that family was there forever. The next day we were chosen and we were trying to get to Nemo, so we said "Thank you, but no, thank you". I think we were the first to ever decline!
> Lo and behold, we were sitting waiting for the parade that day and a cast member came up to us to give us buttons and make us "Honorary Citizens"!
> Ironic!



I doubt you're the first to turn it down...many people have no clue what the YOMD thing is all about, and think they are being sold something.  

As for the HC buttons, I hate to burst a bubble, but they hand those things out like candy.  DS has something like 4.  Now, why they gave them to you I don't know, but DS gets 'em all the time.  Were you especially adorable at that moment?  Had someone knocked you down and you were crying? (2 reasons DS has gotten them)  teehee, just kidding.  (can't do smilies right now, there's something wrong with my computer!)


----------



## ksoehrlein

bumbershoot said:


> Had someone knocked you down and you were crying?


I really want one of those buttons, so thanks for suggesting a technique to increase my chances of getting one!  (This should work for a 30-something solo female Guest, right???)


----------



## bumbershoot

ksoehrlein said:


> I really want one of those buttons, so thanks for suggesting a technique to increase my chances of getting one!  (This should work for a 30-something solo female Guest, right???)



It might!  Make a big huge snorfly deal, and look really sad.    

But if they are out of the buttons, you might just get a Mickey sticker, so be prepared for the Mickey sticker.

And if you go to Seaworld, they also hand out stickers, but those gave DS a rash (he sticks all stickers on his wrists for about 10 minutes then takes them off), but the DLR stickers did not.  You've been warned.


----------



## Hound 109

Bumpity bump.  Lots of EE/MM questions today.


----------



## Michelle2

I have a question. Last time I was at DL (myself in March, and my sister in September) the Early entry days were every day except Wednesday and Sunday. (I am pretty sure we used it on Monday and Tuesday, but I am not sure about Fridays since we were not there then.) Since when did they change it to taking off another day of the week???
Is it true that EE or MM is not available at all on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays even in the summer?? I want to make sure, because it might make the difference of staying onsite or not. If we are opening the park up on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, then no use staying onsite!

Just clarifying before making reservations... Thanks in advance!


----------



## DLR29

Michelle2 said:


> I have a question. Last time I was at DL (myself in March, and my sister in September) the Early entry days were every day except Wednesday and Sunday. (I am pretty sure we used it on Monday and Tuesday, but I am not sure about Fridays since we were not there then.) Since when did they change it to taking off another day of the week???
> Is it true that EE or MM is not available at all on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays even in the summer?? I want to make sure, because it might make the difference of staying onsite or not. If we are opening the park up on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, then no use staying onsite!
> 
> Just clarifying before making reservations... Thanks in advance!



Back in March and September the MM days were: M, T, Th, Sa.  
As of Jan 1, 08 the MM days are: Su, T, Th, Sa.
MM days do not change based on the season.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> Back in March and September the MM days were: M, T, Th, Sa.
> As of Jan 1, 08 the MM days are: Su, T, Th, Sa.
> MM days do not change based on the season.


With the caveat you mention yourself in the OP about special events - grad nights being one of them.


----------



## DLR29

HydroGuy said:


> With the caveat you mention yourself in the OP about special events - grad nights being one of them.



Yes, I forgot.  Thank you.


----------



## Michelle2

DLR29 said:


> Back in March and September the MM days were: M, T, Th, Sa.
> As of Jan 1, 08 the MM days are: Su, T, Th, Sa.
> MM days do not change based on the season.



Thanks, I knew I wasn't imagining things. I am glad they did not take away another day, they just changed Monday to Sunday. At least it does not affect our stay there any differently. I just now need to figure out if the extra Saturday hour is worth staying onsite or not.... if it were several MM, yes...but only one...hmmmm.

Thanks DLR29 and Hydroguy!


----------



## tdfast

Is there any way, any how, to get extra MM tickets?  I'm going in April for a Tues, Wed and Thurs.  With my 3 day pass I'll get either the Tuesday or Thursday pass.  But I'd like to take the kids early on Tuesday AND Thursday.  Is this possible in any way, shape or form????


----------



## vflipo

Woo hoo thanks for this thread! I did EE a few years ago and it was so fun!! My mom and I went on Buzz Lightyear like 3 times in a row hehe not really taking advantage of everything available but we still had fun  I didn't know about getting MM every day offered for staying onsite!! I might stay onsite every time I go now hehe it's worth the extra to get in early!!


----------



## toocherie

vflipo said:


> I didn't know about getting MM every day offered for staying onsite!! I might stay onsite every time I go now hehe it's worth the extra to get in early!!



Just a warning--when you make reservations the agent will tell you that MM is NOT officially offered with on-site stay--but in my experience I have gotten it everytime staying at a DLR hotel.  Don't know why they do this--I guess if there was a huge influx of people with MM rights the hotels might restrict it . . . .


----------



## disneychrista

They do it so they can STOP doing it at anytime they choose.


----------



## SnowWhite12

tdfast said:


> Is there any way, any how, to get extra MM tickets?  I'm going in April for a Tues, Wed and Thurs.  With my 3 day pass I'll get either the Tuesday or Thursday pass.  But I'd like to take the kids early on Tuesday AND Thursday.  Is this possible in any way, shape or form????



Yes, buy tickets from getawaytoday.com, and you will get 2 MM ticket days.


----------



## HydroGuy

tdfast said:


> Is there any way, any how, to get extra MM tickets? I'm going in April for a Tues, Wed and Thurs. With my 3 day pass I'll get either the Tuesday or Thursday pass. But I'd like to take the kids early on Tuesday AND Thursday. Is this possible in any way, shape or form????


You don't get separate tickets for MM. They are built in to your parkhopper pass. As for your question about getting two MMs, did you read the original post in this thread? It answers this.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

subscribing... good thread


----------



## bumbershoot

toocherie said:


> Just a warning--when you make reservations the agent will tell you that MM is NOT officially offered with on-site stay--but in my experience I have gotten it everytime staying at a DLR hotel.  Don't know why they do this--I guess if there was a huge influx of people with MM rights the hotels might restrict it . . . .



I think a big thing is that the reservations people aren't necessarily the people at the hotel.  I know that WDTC certainly aren't at the hotel.

But when we checked in to Paradise Pier, they gave us a lovely sheet of paper with all sorts of info, including the info about multiple EE days, AND the CM told us *exactly* what days we would have EE during our stay.


----------



## toocherie

bumbershoot said:


> I think a big thing is that the reservations people aren't necessarily the people at the hotel.  I know that WDTC certainly aren't at the hotel.
> 
> But when we checked in to Paradise Pier, they gave us a lovely sheet of paper with all sorts of info, including the info about multiple EE days, AND the CM told us *exactly* what days we would have EE during our stay.



Yep--that's what happened to me too--but like the PP said I'm sure that if they wanted to they could take away the MM rights from on-site guests . . . which I don't understand frankly . . . I would think the MM rights would be a major selling point for paying more to stay on-site .  . . . .


----------



## libpetersen

Thanks, which days can you get in early at DLH.  We are arriving late Thursday and leaving late afternoon Sunday.


----------



## Hound 109

libpetersen said:


> Thanks, which days can you get in early at DLH.  We are arriving late Thursday and leaving late afternoon Sunday.


MM days are Tue/Thurs/Sat/Sun.  

You'd be entitled to Thurs (if you arrived early), Sat & Sun. for Early Entry aka MM (Magical Mornings) into Disneyland.

Just about all the info you might need for MM...... can be found in the first post of this thread.  Have fun. 

.


----------



## Dizney73

We are staying at the DLH in August for 4 nights using DVC points.  We did not buy a package with our room.  Will we be able to access EE everytime it is available? or did I have to buy a package with tickets with my room?
I have a 2 year old and the EE will be great for her in fantasyland.


----------



## Hound 109

Dizney73 said:


> We are staying at the DLH in August for 4 nights using DVC points.  We did not buy a package with our room.  Will we be able to access EE everytime it is available? or did I have to buy a package with tickets with my room?
> I have a 2 year old and the EE will be great for her in fantasyland.



Multiple MM (formerly known as EE) visits are allowable for guests of all 3 DLR hotels.  So yes, you'll be able to enjoy multiple days (even if you bought the tickets elsewhere).  

& Yes....MM is great way to enjoy Fantasyland (& Buzz) with your 2 year old.  (or your 22 year old. )


----------



## DLR29

A lot of these questions could be answered very simply by looking at the first post.  That was the entire point of the thread.


----------



## mshrm

Has anyone gone directly to NEMO on MM? If so did it take the whole hour?


----------



## Vala

mshrm said:


> Has anyone gone directly to NEMO on MM? If so did it take the whole hour?




Yes and yes.

We did walk straight there, but people were running past us like mad. I'm kind of limited on speed because of some ankle problems. If you decide to run or walk really fast you may do better than we did. But personally I don't think wasting an Early entry is worth it. You'll have about as short lines later that night or shortly before the park closes.


----------



## HydroGuy

mshrm said:


> Has anyone gone directly to NEMO on MM? If so did it take the whole hour?


When we rode Nemo it was two weeks after it opened last June and the crowds were more crazy then than now. We arrived at the DL gates at 6:20AM for a 7AM MM and were first in line at our gate. We walked with purpose - but no running - to the Nemo ride and were the third group there. We rode the first sub. The only bummer was that at that time (and maybe still now) they were having trouble keeping the subs going. After the park closed at midnight the lines for Nemo were two hours long, so they ran Nemo until 2AM. Trying to do maintenance and get everything going again by 7AM was really tough. The end result was that we waited 30 minutes for them to get the first sub launched. We finished at about 7:50AM. If not for the 30 minute delay we would have been off Nemo by 7:20AM and were planning to head to Fantasyland. Instead we only got in one more ride during MM - the Astro Orbiters. 

Bottom line is that if you get to the gates early (not sure how early is needed these days - at least 30 minutes) you can get on one of the first subs and then have some more MM time left if all goes well.


----------



## LMO429

Is the Nemo ride in DL really worth it?  The one at the Living Seas in EPCOT to me is  a bit of a disappointment


----------



## DLR29

The Nemo rides are completely different.  The Epcot one is more similar to a Haunted Mansion type ride.  The one at DL is a submarine ride in which you actually watch out the sub's windows.  I felt much more immersed in the DL one.  The Epcot one, IMO, didn't have that Disney immersive feel (except for the Eastern Australian Current part).

With that said, the DL is more worth standing in a longer line for.  I'm not saying it's worth waiting an hour, but I'd probably wait 30-45 minutes max.  It's fun, better than Epcots, but not super amazing.  If you are there for 3 or more days, then I would recommend it.  For day trips or even 2 day trips I would not put it high on my priorities, unless you have little kids who love Nemo.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> The Nemo rides are completely different. The Epcot one is more similar to a Haunted Mansion type ride. The one at DL is a submarine ride in which you actually watch out the sub's windows. I felt much more immersed in the DL one. The Epcot one, IMO, didn't have that Disney immersive feel (except for the Eastern Australian Current part).
> 
> With that said, the DL is more worth standing in a longer line for. I'm not saying it's worth waiting an hour, but I'd probably wait 30-45 minutes max. It's fun, better than Epcots, but not super amazing. If you are there for 3 or more days, then I would recommend it. For day trips or even 2 day trips I would not put it high on my priorities, unless you have little kids who love Nemo.


I have not yet seen the Nemo at Epcot (will get to it in May) but I do know that DLR29 is right that they are completely different rides. With that said, I and most others who have been on Nemo at DL agree with the summary above. It is nice, unique, but not a huge "wow" factor.


----------



## mshrm

Thanks for the NEMO advice. Im still not certain when we will hit this ride. We will have 2 MM with our tickets but still dont know if its worth using that time rather than just biting the bullet and waiting in line at a regular time.

Hydroguy..when you got to the park(in line) at 6:20am, where did you park or how did you arrive?


----------



## DLR29

mshrm said:


> Thanks for the NEMO advice. Im still not certain when we will hit this ride. We will have 2 MM with our tickets but still dont know if its worth using that time rather than just biting the bullet and waiting in line at a regular time.
> 
> Hydroguy..when you got to the park(in line) at 6:20am, where did you park or how did you arrive?



With 2 MM's, I would certainly use one of them for Nemo.  Fantasyland one morning, Nemo the other.  Nothing really else is open during MM except some Tomorrowland rides such as Space and Buzz, which can be done any time with FP.


----------



## HydroGuy

mshrm said:


> Hydroguy..when you got to the park(in line) at 6:20am, where did you park or how did you arrive?


On that day we were staying at the BWPPI on Harbor so we walked over. 

Your larger question about arrival is a good one. When we were there DLR opened the parking garage 30 minutes before MM started and on non-MM days they opened it 60 minutes before regular park hours. If you drive you can still work with that if you have a group. A good drop off place is the small lot on Harbor just south of the DLR entrance. There is 15 minute parking there. We pull in there, drop everyone off so they can get in line, and then I take the car and park. Then I rejoin the group in line. You can arrive as early as you want to do this. But if it is an MM day you have to be on your toes because you need to be sure to get back to the DL gates before the park opens and you only have 30 minutes. That sounds like a lot, but if you add up all the pieces of paying the toll, parking, walking to the tram, etc., it can take 30 minutes.


----------



## toocherie

HydroGuy said:


> On that day we were staying at the BWPPI on Harbor so we walked over.
> 
> Your larger question about arrival is a good one. When we were there DLR opened the parking garage 30 minutes before MM started and on non-MM days they opened it 60 minutes before regular park hours. If you drive you can still work with that if you have a group. A good drop off place is the small lot on Harbor just south of the DLR entrance. There is 15 minute parking there. We pull in there, drop everyone off so they can get in line, and then I take the car and park. Then I rejoin the group in line. You can arrive as early as you want to do this. But if it is an MM day you have to be on your toes because you need to be sure to get back to the DL gates before the park opens and you only have 30 minutes. That sounds like a lot, but if you add up all the pieces of paying the toll, parking, walking to the tram, etc., it can take 30 minutes.



The other complication is if there is a huge line of cars also waiting to get into the parking garage.  If MM opens at 8 and the parking garage doesn't open until 7:30, you may not even get parked until almost 8 if there are 30 cars in front of you.


----------



## sandymandr

Hi, I've been reading this thread and can't find what I need to know, and I tried a search, but I guess I don't know the right keywords  
We are leaving Carousel at 615 on MM, so should be at gates before a lot of the crowds we hope.  But, where do we actually go (never been there)?  Are there special gates for MM?  And is there one that is the best for going to FL?  And do you go through security at 7am when they open or have you already gone through and are just waiting at the gates?  Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

sandymandr said:


> Hi, I've been reading this thread and can't find what I need to know, and I tried a search, but I guess I don't know the right keywords
> We are leaving Carousel at 615 on MM, so should be at gates before a lot of the crowds we hope. But, where do we actually go (never been there)? Are there special gates for MM? And is there one that is the best for going to FL? And do you go through security at 7am when they open or have you already gone through and are just waiting at the gates? Thanks!


If MM is at 7AM what will happen is that at the security check a not too short but not too long line will develop before 6:30AM. Then at about 6:30 - may change day to day - they will start allowing people thru security to the DL gates.

At that point, you just go to the regular DL gates and line up. No special gates for MM. Some gates will be open that day and some not - usually all the odd numbered or even numbered gates. There are usually CMs there on the other side to guide you and if you are first you should make sure you line up at a gate which will in fact open at 7AM. If you are not first then you will just get in an existing line.

There is no better gate for going to FL. Any gate is roughly equivalent IMO. Once thru the gates you will have to go thru either the left tunnel or right tunnel similar to MK. Some will say that the left tunnel is better because there are stroller rentals near the right tunnel that clog things up a bit. We never pay attention to that. We just go thru whichever tunnel is closest to our gate. Then you are onto Main Street and it is a straight shot to FL.


----------



## sandymandr

HydroGuy said:


> If MM is at 7AM what will happen is that at the security check a not too short but not too long line will develop before 6:30AM. Then at about 6:30 - may change day to day - they will start allowing people thru security to the DL gates.
> 
> At that point, you just go to the regular DL gates and line up. No special gates for MM. Some gates will be open that day and some not - usually all the odd numbered or even numbered gates. There are usually CMs there on the other side to guide you and if you are first you should make sure you line up at a gate which will in fact open at 7AM. If you are not first then you will just get in an existing line.
> 
> There is no better gate for going to FL. Any gate is roughly equivalent IMO. Once thru the gates you will have to go thru either the left tunnel or right tunnel similar to MK. Some will say that the left tunnel is better because there are stroller rentals near the right tunnel that clog things up a bit. We never pay attention to that. We just go thru whichever tunnel is closest to our gate. Then you are onto Main Street and it is a straight shot to FL.



Thank you!  Great info!!


----------



## spaddy

Love this thread.  Well, I guess I just learn the MM days or not on the days posted on the DL website.  That sort of changes my whole plan.  

We will be staying the the GCH and I don't think we can make it to the gates at 6:30 for the 7AM MM mornings on the Saturday and Sunday we will be there.  Do you think it is still worth it if you get to the gates at 7:30?  I was really looking forward to the MM on Monday when the gates didn't open until 10AM.  We will be leaving Tuesday morning.  Oh well.


----------



## disneychrista

Yes, even if you don't expect to get there before opening on MM, you will still get a jump on those who are not using MM.


----------



## Hound 109

disneychrista said:


> Yes, even if you don't expect to get there before opening on MM, you will still get a jump on those who are not using MM.



Agreed.  With 15 - 30 min. of MM, i wouldn't waste it at PP or Nemo.  (it will eat up the whole time.)

I'd do Buzz, SM....&/or Alice/Toadie/Matterhorn/Teacups etc.


----------



## DLR29

Updated to include time of opening of security on a MM day.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..thanks for starting this thread. 

..ok hydro guy..are you thirsty for more... 

first thing first, are you near..colorado springs...used to live 
there @ the academy..in the 70's. go falcons! 


..next, i am not the planner...so all of this stuff is way over my
head... ,* my job is to complain..when things don't go
right..[according to my wife ].


...* this is the  first time..we are dragging all our kiddies..with us
to disneyland...[ not since the 70's ]....& will be staying @ the 
disneyland hotel. we are doing the pc cruise back to fla., so 
we only have one day ..@ disneyland. we doing it thru "triple a"...
but does mean we get to "sneak"..in early  ? 

what this toon town stuff..is it opened before or after the early 
hour? is it worth going...our sons...are in college, & have made
it clear..they don't want to be doing character stuff...but our 
daughter likes...mickey. 

do we need to go to a different area?....&  do they do a rope drop
near...mickey?

are they dressed up in the blue outfits?

can i send them off to gather fast passes...while we meeting mickey
or is that not allowed? 

are any the places..opened for snacks/breakfast rolls inside the park?

* my boys were on the old sub. ride....but our daughter was born way
passed ...its closure....for tradition , i sure like to get them all together,
on it...so if we do the toon town thingy....would it be worth it after 
it opened or before? 

does "pal mickey", from wdw..works..@ disneyland? 

should we take the monorail ? 

do they allow pics-taking of the mickey head..in front of the park before
opening?....& can we get out line..if one of us holding our place? 

what does fl stands for?


thanks.


----------



## DLR29

Lil' Grumpy said:


> ..thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> ..ok hydro guy..are you thirsty for more...
> 
> first thing first, are you near..colorado springs...used to live
> there @ the academy..in the 70's. go falcons!
> 
> 
> ..next, i am not the planner...so all of this stuff is way over my
> head... ,* my job is to complain..when things don't go
> right..[according to my wife ].
> 
> 
> *1*..* this is the  first time..we are dragging all our kiddies..with us
> to disneyland...[ not since the 70's ]....& will be staying @ the
> disneyland hotel. we are doing the pc cruise back to fla., so
> we only have one day ..@ disneyland. we doing it thru "triple a"...
> but does mean we get to "sneak"..in early  ?
> 
> *2*what this toon town stuff..is it opened before or after the early
> hour? is it worth going...our sons...are in college, & have made
> it clear..they don't want to be doing character stuff...but our
> daughter likes...mickey.
> 
> *3*do we need to go to a different area?....&  do they do a rope drop
> near...mickey?
> 
> *4*are they dressed up in the blue outfits?
> 
> *5*can i send them off to gather fast passes...while we meeting mickey
> or is that not allowed?
> 
> *6*are any the places..opened for snacks/breakfast rolls inside the park?
> 
> *7** my boys were on the old sub. ride....but our daughter was born way
> passed ...its closure....for tradition , i sure like to get them all together,
> on it...so if we do the toon town thingy....would it be worth it after
> it opened or before?
> 
> *8*does "pal mickey", from wdw..works..@ disneyland?
> 
> *9*should we take the monorail ?
> 
> *10*do they allow pics-taking of the mickey head..in front of the park before
> opening?....& can we get out line..if one of us holding our place?
> 
> *11*what does fl stands for?



Wow that's a lot of questions:

1. "Sneak in" sounds so kniving.  All you have to do is show them a white slip of paper (Called a charge slip that they give you at check-in) and they will allow you into the park an hour before official park opening.  It's not like you're beating the system.  But make sure that it is a Magic Morning day.  Only Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday are Magic Morning days.  On other days, everyone gets in at the same time.

2.  Toontown Morning Madness only comes with packages.  Since you're only staying 1 night, I don't think you are buying a package.  So info on it is irrelevant.  Basically what it is, is they let people who buy the packages in to Toontown (only) an hour before it opens (because TT usually opens an hour after official park openign).  TTMM is only on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday.

3.  Mickey's House is located in Toontown.  Because you don't have TTMM, TT for you will open an hour after official park opening

4.  Blue outfits?

5.  Go ahead and use others who don't want to meet Mickey to go grab some FPs.  That's a good idea.

6.  Yes there are places in the park open for breakfast, however I STRONGLY suggest NOT eating breakfast in the park.  It's more expensive (than eating out of the park) and it wastes your morning (most important time for short lines) park touring time.  Buy muffins or bagels and then eat them at the entrance while waiting for the park to open, or eat them in your hotel room before you leave.

7.  Nemo has a huge pull first thing in the morning.  So unless you are at the very front of the pack, I'd say wait until evening when lines are shorter.

8.  No

9.  No, walking is better because usually you are allowed into the park earlier than the monorail guests arrive.  However taking the monorail back to the hotel is efficient.

10.  Yes they do

11.  Fantasyland


----------



## HydroGuy

Lil' Grumpy said:


> ..ok hydro guy..are you thirsty for more...
> 
> first thing first, are you near..colorado springs...used to live
> there @ the academy..in the 70's. go falcons!


Yes, we are near the Air Force Academy. As the crow flies maybe 10 miles away.

FWIW, you might get more responses to all of your general questions here if you created your own post rather than including it in this Magic Morning thread.  

I will take a crack at some of your questions. And just to be clear, it was DLR29 who started this thread and not me.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> ...* this is the first time..we are dragging all our kiddies..with us to disneyland...[ not since the 70's ]....& will be staying @ the disneyland hotel. we are doing the pc cruise back to fla., so
> we only have one day ..@ disneyland. we doing it thru "triple a"...
> but does mean we get to "sneak"..in early ?


If you read the original post in this thread this question is answered. If your one day visit is on a Sun/Tue/Thurs/Sat you can get in for the Magic Morning if you are staying at the DL Hotel.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> what this toon town stuff..is it opened before or after the early hour? is it worth going...our sons...are in college, & have made it clear..they don't want to be doing character stuff...but our daughter likes...mickey.


If you mean ToonTown Morning Madness, you should read the origianl post where it explains what this is about. ToonTown itself is kind of a cute area. I have never liked TT very much myself and it is more for young children. If your daughter wants to see Mickey then he has a "house" here where she can see him.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> do we need to go to a different area?....& do they do a rope drop
> near...mickey?
> 
> are they dressed up in the blue outfits?


Not sure what you are talking about here.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> can i send them off to gather fast passes...while we meeting mickey
> or is that not allowed?


Yes.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> are any the places..opened for snacks/breakfast rolls inside the park?


Yes, lots.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> * my boys were on the old sub. ride....but our daughter was born way
> passed ...its closure....for tradition , i sure like to get them all together,
> on it...so if we do the toon town thingy....would it be worth it after
> it opened or before?


The Finding Nemo Sub ride has had long lines since it opened. If you cannot go on it first thing it would be better to wait until later in the day as the lines tend to die out.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> does "pal mickey", from wdw..works..@ disneyland?


No idea.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> should we take the monorail ?


Personally I think it is better to walk to the parks in the morning than take the monorail. You may want to use the monorail later in the day though.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> do they allow pics-taking of the mickey head..in front of the park before
> opening?....& can we get out line..if one of us holding our place?


If you mean the flow Mickey head, yes you can take pictures. Not sure what line you want to a hold a place for. Once you are into the area where the Mickey head is there is no line left.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> what does fl stands for?


Fantasyland. 

See DLR Abbreviations List - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520784


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

, thanks for all the responses,  

first things first,  sorry for the overload,  

...& missing the orginal poster.  


* i was reading several threads, & decided to seek answers here,
cos...this was the "area" i had the most questions about. and 
this thread had the most insights. 

...i did read the begining..& iam still not sure...i think it means 
you can get in early if you're staying @ a disneyland hotel... 
but not the other ?  [ the ttmm]...however, i 've been reading on
another thread where others are donating their tickets? 

 ...when i made the refernce to sneaking..i was "posting
out loud" . that is, in the past, when we had early crt reses @ 
wdw, there was a certain gate you entered before the park opened,
& some of the crowd ...gave...." " looks. 

we are disney visa holder..& i saw on the picture site...some, getting
their pics..with mickey & minnie wearing blue clothing...i think
for the  dreams promotional...& wonder if they were from disneyland? 

* so is this the only area..to find mickey? [ we sorta like to have our
picture..with him.]


another area of confusion..was reading on different threads...suggesting 

"not"..to do the sub. ride..in the "early "...hour..but instead fl 
[ fantasy land...which i read also here after starting my questions.]

now, that's why..i mentioned...my older sons...& getting a pic. @ the
subs..for prosperity [  ].  but if one waits..until the end
of the day...then you will be giving up watching the fantasic show? 
and if we split up...finding everyone...might be a gamble?


one of our "problem"..is matching up..as there is a "15 years differnce 
between our sons & daughter. so scheduling is an ongoing... 


...line questions....were trying to get a feel on what others were 
doing...as not to bring out the worst....in others.  

then there is "my motivation"...as noted, i am not the planner, so
if make suggestions...that are not...correct...there will be feed back!

thnanks, for answering...


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Yes, Mickey and Minnie do wear their blue "dream" outfits at Disneyland. We have pics of them as well as Goofy in those outfits. They were taken on Main Street at the place where the characters are for photos and autographs.


----------



## DLR29

Lil' Grumpy said:


> ...i did read the begining..& iam still not sure...i think it means
> you can get in early if you're staying @ a disneyland hotel...
> but not the other ?  [ the ttmm]...however, i 've been reading on
> another thread where others are donating their tickets?



The only way to get TTMM is by purchasing a package (that is hotel and tickets all in one instead of buying separately).  They don't have one day packages so I don't think you bought a package.  However there is a thread here in which people who didn't use their TTMM vouchers, give them away to fellow DISBoard members.  Magic Mornings (getting in an hour early) is available to all onsite guests including guests of the DLH.



> another area of confusion..was reading on different threads...suggesting
> 
> "not"..to do the sub. ride..in the "early "...hour..but instead fl
> [ fantasy land...which i read also here after starting my questions.]
> 
> now, that's why..i mentioned...my older sons...& getting a pic. @ the
> subs..for prosperity [ ]. but if one waits..until the end
> of the day...then you will be giving up watching the fantasic show?
> and if we split up...finding everyone...might be a gamble?



Assuming that Fantasmic is showing (nightly during busy periods and weekends only during lower seasons), you shouldn't miss it.  With that being said, Nemo lines die down close to early evening (6PM possibly) and stay somewhat low until closing.  Keep in mind there are also two Fantasmic shows (9:00 and 10:30), so riding Nemo at night shouldn't interfere.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..thanks..disneyfan4ever54...so iam taking it is done on a schedule?
..neat...[ so we need to ask the day @ the park?] ....

he,he, he, if we're lucky..we might be able to have all our kids together,
without causing to much of a disturbance or.. 

& if so... maybe we can skip the toon time thing..pending approval -

[ my wife &  lil' ]. * we're not going until august..& the line 
for the tickets are pretty long..so i go & add...until..i can figure out
..either way. 



dear dLr29, thanks for being so patient,  . have you ever taken 
your kids to the early "toon town" opening? if so what the big draw? and iam
guessing?...since it's a separate event......then one must have a"second"
ticket..if they wish to attend..the toon town? [ one jus can't walk in even 
though they're already in the park--do they check , like for tickets?] 

..as for the new sub ride....we're be going on a saturday, august 16th, 
the day before the cruise...do you think..it will still be tampering off around
6pm? do you know the typical wait times..in the evening? 


...one factor..is how much "jet lag"..we will be experiencing..flying out 
around 7pm, the day before...& not getting to the disneyland hotel 
around ....11pm. then getting up @ 6am..will be like getting up @ 3am
our time. we have no idea ...what to expect... 

wow..thanks for the 2-show..reminder..i didn't even considered that. 
the 1030 sound like the best route..* but we could "wear out"..before 
hand. also i read something about...a tower or something..that they
take down..& is the place to watch it?..is that true? 

thanks, again...your info., has been very valuable...



..i seldom..help with any planning, however,i did one surprise...back 
in 2004..@ crt....for my wife. i made a special autograph book..pretending
it was for our daughter...but it was all about her & our "babies"....sorta 
modify version..of "this is your life"...hoping the girls~princesses would 
catch ..the meanings..well, the first..didn't...but the young snow white,
went "goo~goo" over it...& called all the rest over..to share...with my 
lil'wife as the center of attention. before leaving..snow white whispered
to our daughter....how lucky..she was ...to have such a wonderful 
mother...* never in a million years..thinking...it was her daddy, 

...i said nothing until outside..honey?, i noticed you didn't bother to correct
snow white 's error? she didn't say anything, except reach down and 
squeeze..my hand. now you would have to know..my wife..to fully 
appricate...her lil'act of affection.  

funny thing..reading these boards..back in 76' , @wdw i brought a 
post card..of the haunted manison..i never noticed..but it has the
paddle ship mark twain, from disneyland....floating by.


----------



## DLR29

Sorry, but I don't have kids!  I'm only 15!   

I have never gone to TTMM because I would rather be riding the major rides/attractions during the less busy time of the day, morning.  I think your best bet at trying to see Mickey with little wait is either right at 9AM (which might be a little crowded because people with the separate tickets will already be there) or later in the day around 7PM or so (however Toontown closes earlier than the rest of the park, so check it's closing time so that you don't go too late)



> ..as for the new sub ride....we're be going on a saturday, august 16th,
> the day before the cruise...do you think..it will still be tampering off around
> 6pm? do you know the typical wait times..in the evening?



It's hard to say because last August the lines didn't slow down all day, but that was because the ride was brand new; however we don't know how the lines will be a year after its opening.  I would guess that the line in the morning will be 60-90 min and by late afternoon/evening it will be down to 30-45.  So I do think it will die down, but not to extremely short.



> ...one factor..is how much "jet lag"..we will be experiencing..flying out
> around 7pm, the day before...& not getting to the disneyland hotel
> around ....11pm. then getting up @ 6am..will be like getting up @ 3am
> our time. we have no idea ...what to expect..



That sounds very rough, but the only way that you will beat the crowds is by arriving early.  You will be tired, but you'll be at DL so I think you'll just be happy to be there.



> wow..thanks for the 2-show..reminder..i didn't even considered that.
> the 1030 sound like the best route..* but we could "wear out"..before
> hand. also i read something about...a tower or something..that they
> take down..& is the place to watch it?..is that true?



With your jet lag, it is quite possible that you wear out, but if not, the 10:30 show is always less crowded.  I'm not sure of the tower thing.


----------



## Hound 109

lil Grumpy, the time change works in your favor.  

If you get up at 6am in CAL, it will be 9am in Ohio.  The challenge (imo) will be getting to the DLH at 11pm (it will be 2am in Ohio).  But....if the kiddos sleep on the plane &/or bus (since it will be way past their bed time), then getting them up at 6am the next day should be a snap.

You on the other hand....might be dragging.


----------



## annieb727

What is the suggested riding order for FL rides during MM?  The people I'm helping want to hit Peter Pan and Dumbo for sure...and maybe more than once...

Thanks!


----------



## DLR29

annieb727 said:


> What is the suggested riding order for FL rides during MM?  The people I'm helping want to hit Peter Pan and Dumbo for sure...and maybe more than once...
> 
> Thanks!



The main consensus around here is:

1. Peter Pan (always first) x2?
2. Dumbo
3. Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad
4. Mad Tea Party/King Arthur Carousel
5. Pinocchio/Snow White (both you don't have to do during MM, as their lines are seldom long)

In August when I used MM, we got PP, Mr. Toad, Alice, Matterhorn (FL side), Pinocchio, Mad Tea Party and Snow White all done in about 35-45 min.  Then we lined up for the Frontierland rope drop and got 2 consecutive BTMRR rides in 15 min.


----------



## kcbedo

DLR29 said:


> The main consensus around here is:
> 
> 1. Peter Pan (always first) x2?
> 2. Dumbo
> 3. Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad
> 4. Mad Tea Party/King Arthur Carousel
> 5. Pinocchio/Snow White (both you don't have to do during MM, as their lines are seldom long)



I'm curious why Peter Pan is first. I've heard that Dumbo is one of the slowest loading rides, so why wouldn't you hit that first?

Thanks.


----------



## DLR29

kcbedo said:


> I'm curious why Peter Pan is first. I've heard that Dumbo is one of the slowest loading rides, so why wouldn't you hit that first?
> 
> Thanks.



Peter Pan is also one of the slowest loading rides.  It's line builds _faster_ than Dumbo.  For example when I was there for MM in August, by the end of MM, Peter Pan had a 20-25 minute line already, but Dumbo's was only 10-15.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..well, back to the drawing board...  [this i "see", 
is going to be more tricky than i first thought...]


....thanks, hound 109., [i guess~ you have show  s-  ]

...yep, that's about the way i see it...but iam more worry about me~

konking out..then the kids.. 


however, this is very useful....info,  


wow...dlr29...i missed that mark...i thought "29" ..was your age, 


..but you're info...is very insightful, a great reflection..maybe someday
you'll be working there! ..oh, take it from an "old~timer"..don't 
be into ..a rush...on growing up, there's lots of fun things to do being 
a youngster! like..a .... &   & 


*if that wasn't true...why do you think us "older" mousekteers ..are 
always trying to re~live....our childhood days? ..enjoy them while you 
have them!


----------



## kcbedo

DLR29 said:


> Peter Pan is also one of the slowest loading rides.  It's line builds _faster_ than Dumbo.  For example when I was there for MM in August, by the end of MM, Peter Pan had a 20-25 minute line already, but Dumbo's was only 10-15.



That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

..thanks..disneyfan4ever54...so iam taking it is done on a schedule?
..neat...[ so we need to ask the day @ the park?] 


You're welcome! We just happened to see them there, but yes, it's a good idea to ask when they will be out in case you don't just happen upon them.  We were so excited to get pics of both Mickey and Minnie together in those outfits. It was my DS's birthday trip so it made it very special.


----------



## bumbershoot

Hate to see this thread languishing...


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

bump... hate trying to dig for this thread!


----------



## HydroGuy

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> bump... hate trying to dig for this thread!


FYI, I have a link to it the "HydroGuy Tips" sticky thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520483

That may make it easier to find in the future for you.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

sheesh... shoulda looked there first! Thank you!

--lisa


----------



## disneychrista

I just read on MiceAge that MM will no longer be a perk for staying on site. Meaning no more unlimited MM for onsite guests. You have to have admission media with valid MM entry to gain access.


----------



## Hound 109

disneychrista said:


> I just read on MiceAge that MM will no longer be a perk for staying on site. Meaning no more unlimited MM for onsite guests. You have to have admission media with valid MM entry to gain access.



I feel like Jason Robards in "All the President's Men".   

We need 2 independent dis'ers to confirm the above.  We can "trust"....but we need to "verify".


hound -


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

We're only planning on using it 1 day (out of 2 possible days...) I just can't get myself and dd up, dressed and with food in our bellys to get in line at 6:30 for a 7 am MM!!  Can't do it!!  We'll make it that day for the reg. opening, and make the 8 am MM on Tues.  Oh, and I can still call it EE to myself right?  Old habits die hard...

--Lisa


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..magic "maddness" hour..is more accurate! we just
have one day...before doing the 15 -day cruise...,  

..now...they're going to stop ...even though we are staying on
site..no, i won't be a "compliant" guest over this. 

however, the rumor..is, you can do the toon town thingy? ! 

...yep, mom was right..man was born to suffer when the s~parks

fly upward!  

..well, i don't know..if disney girl, 29..still reading her post..but 
if so..i dug up ...a picture...around the time...she was born...&
our boys..were still little [ but our  ..wasn't even a 
"thought "..yet! 

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/disney-93.jpg?t=1207024833


see? the mice? ha!..we're down during christmas..& here's they are 
..just moved, 


http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/100_1031.jpg?t=1207025241

oh,here's disneland, 1973... 


http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/disney-93015.jpg?t=1207025948

[psst, the same mark twain..floating past the "haunted mansion, wdw,
circ..1976...no foolin] 


..& our....lil' ...way back..1997..* this won a major award...



http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/disney-93004.jpg?t=1207026444

..see?..good things come to those who wait...[ as iam very beast~like]

here's me getting up in the morning..... 


http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/100_0396a.jpg?t=1207026747


----------



## DLR29

Lil' Grumpy said:


> ..magic "maddness" hour..is more accurate! we just
> have one day...before doing the 15 -day cruise...,
> 
> ..now...they're going to stop ...even though we are staying on
> site..no, i won't be a "compliant" guest over this.
> 
> however, the rumor..is, you can do the toon town thingy? !
> 
> ...yep, mom was right..man was born to suffer when the s~parks
> 
> fly upward!
> 
> ..well, i don't know..if disney girl, 29..still reading her post..but
> if so..i dug up ...a picture...around the time...she was born...&
> our boys..were still little [ but our  ..wasn't even a
> "thought "..yet!
> 
> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/disney-93.jpg?t=1207024833



I would still ask when I got there about MM.  Not much has been confirmed so the policy (if there really is a new one) needs to be tested more than a simple phone call.  Then you can report back to us what _really_ is going on.

Am I disney girl 29?      Sorry to disappoint you again, but I'm a boy!   No worries


----------



## DangerMouse

It's been confirmed on MP that there has been *no* official change in the multiple MM privilege for on-site guests.  And now back to your regular Disboard programming . . .


----------



## disneychrista

DangerMouse said:


> It's been confirmed on MP that there has been *no* official change in the multiple MM privilege for on-site guests.  And now back to your regular Disboard programming . . .


That is funny. No official change to an unoffical privilege. As has been mentioned before, since the multiple MM previlge has always been unoffical it can be changed at anytime, so do not book onsite SOLELY for this perk.


----------



## bumbershoot

DangerMouse said:


> It's been confirmed on MP that there has been *no* official change in the multiple MM privilege for on-site guests.  And now back to your regular Disboard programming . . .



I am still accepting donations to test it out.  I am trustworthy.  And Hound, I'm a Libra married to a man born on the cusp of two signs, and my son is a Gemini...so in reality we are SIX people, and therefore could count for six verifications.  Send us all!


----------



## bumbershoot

disneychrista said:


> That is funny. No official change to an unoffical privilege. As has been mentioned before, since the multiple MM previlge has always been unoffical it can be changed at anytime, so do not book onsite SOLELY for this perk.



Since they have official paperwork all made up explaining it to be handed to you at check-in, it's not unofficial to them.  It's just unadvertised.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..oops,i did it again~....ha, i got to quit assuming, hey? 

..sorry friend, however, in life -"the rules" apply to everyone..,
unless....you're a pop star....oops, now that's wrong..too,
unfor. , too many learning the hard way.   

...well, i don't kno...if your working..on being a cast member, some
day..,  but i'm in the people business too!...so when we go,
it sorta fun sharing with the workers' preceptions...& what i 've 
discovered...that happened ...to be one of the best way...of making 
the "disney~magic"..work for you!  [ meaning some of 
our biggest "rewards"..have come...from..cm's..that most...overlooking.

...* fyi, the reason, i shared..my family ...it is self evident...you have 
a "kindred spirit..to disneyland"..& i wanted to illustrated a positive 
feedback...sorry, for missing the mark..but the message, still reamins 
the same. 

oh, as for the mm hr.,..they're waiting for people @ check in....hmmm,
that's isn't very nice..or possessing thew disney type  ,
community. 

ps, one point..d,land 29..remember, you won't be 15 forever, so 
taking care....now.. & it will ..reap benefits...in the future... ,

..while..a very long time..ago..i can still remember ....those days.


----------



## DLR29

I'm bumping this thread because of all of the recent MM questions.


----------



## stagemomx3




----------



## tenkaren

Our family got the TTMM tickets. There are  4 tickets for the 5 of us - 2 adults 2 kids ( 4 & 6) and a baby ( < 2). We are wondering if we can bring another kid (age 10) with us. Her family did not get the package.

Did anyone has experience using the tickets ? Did they really count how many of you ? How strict are they ?

Thanks


----------



## kmab00

tenkaren said:


> Our family got the TTMM tickets. There are  4 tickets for the 5 of us - 2 adults 2 kids ( 4 & 6) and a baby ( < 2). We are wondering if we can bring another kid (age 10) with us. Her family did not get the package.
> 
> Did anyone has experience using the tickets ? Did they really count how many of you ? How strict are they ?
> 
> Thanks



They did count them with us.  It was just my husband and I (big kids at heart  ).  The family in front of us did not have tickets and they were not allowed in.  I think it was a mom, dad, and two kids.  They were told to "Come back in an hour when Toontown opens to the public". You might be able to get an extra voucher from the Travel Company that is right outside of Downtown Disney!  I dropped my two DCA preferred seating vouchers into the parade waterfall and they gladly replaced them at the Travel Company!

Good luck!!


----------



## bumbershoot

There are always so many MM questions, I figured this should be up at the top for awhile!


----------



## Jenn1116

Thanks bumershoot.   I needed to add it my subscribed threads so i can find t again closer to December.  I always forget which days are MM, and I'll "forget" a hundred more times between now and December.


----------



## ironpig70

for those who have not experienced mm it's probaly one of the greatest things going. when we went 2 years ago(disney's 50th) with then (2,2,and 8 year olds). anyhow just fantasyland was opened. in an hour we rode on dumbo, carosuel, mr toads, mad hatter, alice in wonderland, mad tea party, and peter pan  and to give reference the day before mid morning it was an hour just for dumbo. 


this was before toon town early entry. this year we have both and i'm just waiting for it


----------



## kmab00

ironpig70 said:


> for those who have not experienced mm it's probaly one of the greatest things going. when we went 2 years ago(disney's 50th) with then (2,2,and 8 year olds). anyhow just fantasyland was opened. in an hour we rode on dumbo, carosuel, mr toads, mad hatter, alice in wonderland, mad tea party, and peter pan  and to give reference the day before mid morning it was an hour just for dumbo.
> 
> 
> this was before toon town early entry. this year we have both and i'm just waiting for it



There was hardly anyone in TT on our early morning a few weeks ago!  Especially at the Hononrary Citizen ceremony....I'm talking MAYBE 40 people if even that!  We rode two rides without anyone in front of us!!!!  It was great!  The only way to do Toon Town!  We had gone the afternoon before and it was a MAD HOUSE!  I loved TT Morning Madness!!!


----------



## quiltymom

never mind...


----------



## lil_ragamuffins

subscribing


----------



## blessdmommy

When would be a better use of our one Magic Morning entry: Sunday Mother's Day 7am or Tuesday (2 days later) 8am?  We will be visiting those days anyhow plus the Wednesday.  Thanks!


----------



## ironpig70

blessdmommy said:


> When would be a better use of our one Magic Morning entry: Sunday Mother's Day 7am or Tuesday (2 days later) 8am?  We will be visiting those days anyhow plus the Wednesday.  Thanks!





i'd say sunday tuesday being a weekday the park should not be crowded. nice to go early when it could be busy.


----------



## DLR29

blessdmommy said:


> When would be a better use of our one Magic Morning entry: Sunday Mother's Day 7am or Tuesday (2 days later) 8am?  We will be visiting those days anyhow plus the Wednesday.  Thanks!



Probably the Sunday one just because of the fact that less people will be up at that hour.  Plus an extra hour on a day that is more crowded is always good.


----------



## blessdmommy

Thanks ironpig70 and DLR29 for being so helpful!  Sunday it is!  Can't wait to get there!!


----------



## LisaDKG

I really tried to thoroughly read the OP, so sorry if this is already covered but I have booked a room and air package (with a Canadian airline-Westjet btw) and opted to NOT include park tickets, thinking I would save a few $ by buying them with getawaytoday.  We are staying at GCH for 6 nights from Wed - Tues and before reading this thread , I researched on the boards that with GAT tickets I would be getting 2 MMs (even though I'm Canadian and they say US only - I've read that they don't really make a distinction?).  At first I forgot about the onsite perk of MM for all onsite guests, so 2 MMs with GAT was okay with me.  Now I want ALL 3 OF MY MMs if possible - Mwah Ha Ha (greedy, evil laughter)!!!
What I guess I'm asking is, will I receive a "slip" at GCH checking that I use for MM, independent of my GAT tickets?  Or am I locked into only 2 MMs since my GAT tickets will be picked up separately?
I guess if this is the case should I just change my plans and buy my tickets through Disney?  
I appreciate, in advance, all the help I can get (can you tell I need it?)


----------



## bumbershoot

It doesn't matter at all where you get your tickets from, since you're staying onsite.  They will give you a "charge slip" that's a small white slip of paper, and that is what you show stores and restaurants to charge back to your room, and it's what you show at the gate, along with your ticket, to show them that you're onsite and get MM each day it is offered during your stay.

Doesn't matter where you get the tickets from. 

This, of course, is subject to change, but as far as any of us has experienced, they are still offering all the MMs to onsite guests.  If the CM at GCH is like the CM at PP last Sept, you'll get a printed sheet of paper (officially printed, not just a xerox pulled from under a table, LOL) explaining the above, and the CM will tell you exactly which days during your stay have MM that you can participate in.


----------



## DLR29

LisaDKG said:


> I really tried to thoroughly read the OP, so sorry if this is already covered but I have booked a room and air package (with a Canadian airline-Westjet btw) and opted to NOT include park tickets, thinking I would save a few $ by buying them with getawaytoday.  We are staying at GCH for 6 nights from Wed - Tues and before reading this thread , I researched on the boards that with GAT tickets I would be getting 2 MMs (even though I'm Canadian and they say US only - I've read that they don't really make a distinction?).  At first I forgot about the onsite perk of MM for all onsite guests, so 2 MMs with GAT was okay with me.  Now I want ALL 3 OF MY MMs if possible - Mwah Ha Ha (greedy, evil laughter)!!!
> What I guess I'm asking is, will I receive a "slip" at GCH checking that I use for MM, independent of my GAT tickets?  Or am I locked into only 2 MMs since my GAT tickets will be picked up separately?
> I guess if this is the case should I just change my plans and buy my tickets through Disney?
> I appreciate, in advance, all the help I can get (can you tell I need it?)



Yep, Bumbershoot is completely correct.  I tweaked the OP to avoid any confusion.  Thanks!


----------



## LisaDKG

bumbershoot said:


> Doesn't matter where you get the tickets from.





DLR29 said:


> Yep, Bumbershoot is completely correct.  I tweaked the OP to avoid any confusion.  Thanks!



Such prompt service!  Thank you both oh so much!


----------



## Raidermouse

bump


----------



## sscheier

Can you take the monorail from Disneyland Hotel for Morning Madness or is it open yet??
Is the Toontown celebration the same thing and open to the same people as Morning Madness is or is it an extra cost?


----------



## avalon451

Sschier, Magic Morning (MM) is different than Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness (MTTMM, which you're calling MM in your thread).  Magic morning is what used to be called Early Entry, where you get into DL 1 hour before the general admission time.  People with 3 or more day park hopper tickets have one MM; people staying in one of the 3 Disney hotels are eligible for all MMs.  They are on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.

Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness is on (I think, I could be wrong!) Mon, Wed and Sat?  or maybe it's Fri and Sat. At any rate, I know it overlaps one day with Magic Mornings.  It is a little celebration thing back in the Toontown area.  Toontown usually doesn't open until 1 hour after the park opens, but on TTMM days, it opens at the same time as general opening. You have to have a pass, which comes with packages sold through the Disney company and a few other affiliated travel companies, like Costco.  You go back to ToonTown and the gates are closed, and the CMs there take your MTTMM passes and let you in.  You go to the bandstand area in front of town hall, and they have a little show/ceremony where the Mayor and Mickey welcome you and make you all honorary citizens of Toontown.  Then the characters line up by their houses for a meet 'n' greet.  It's cute, my 5 year old DD was mildly amused, but the 10 y.o. thought it was lame. 

You could take the monorail back there.  The exit is near the entrance to ToonTown.  They don't start the ceremony till maybe 20 or 30 minutes past the park opening time, to give people time to get back there.

Hope that helps!


----------



## S. S. Columbia

sscheier said:


> Can you take the monorail from Disneyland Hotel for Morning Madness or is it open yet??  Is the Toontown celebration the same thing and open to the same people as Morning Madness is or is it an extra cost?



To clarify post #139:  

The OP (post #1) includes information about the monorail and Magic Mornings (MM), and Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness (MTTMM):  



> *For guests staying at the DLH or PPH can you take the monorail?*
> You can use the monorail to enter the park for MM; however it is a better option to walk through DTD and use the main entrance. The monorail sometimes beats the front gate crowds. Sometimes not.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Is MM the same as Toontown Morning Madness?*
> No, Toontown Morning Madness is only for people who buy packages from AAA, Costco, Disney, etc. [For] Toontown Morning Madness, [guests enter] Mickey's Toontown one hour before it [usually] opens. Since Mickey's Toontown usually opens one hour after official park opening, Toontown Morning Madness often begins at official park opening. Different to MM days, Toontown Morning Madness is offered on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday, making Saturday the only day in which both MM and Toontown Morning Madness is offered.






avalon451 said:


> ... You could take the *monorail* back there.  The exit is near the entrance to ToonTown. ...



One tiny correction to post #140:  

The monorail does not travel to ToonTown.  (The monorail travels between DTD and Tomorrowland.)

You can take the *DL Railroad* to ToonTown.  

And yes, the MTTMM days are correct: M, W, F, and Sa.  



avalon451 said:


> ... [MTTMM] is cute, my 5 year old DD was mildly amused, but the 10 y.o. thought it was lame.



 


HTH


----------



## avalon451

*slaps forehead* D'oh.  I knew that.  I was mixing up the monorail and the train.  

By the bye, was gonna say-- I wouldn't take the monorail in on a magic morning, though.  It doesn't always get going _right_ when the park opens, so people on the boards usually say that walking in is better, to get to those nice walk-on rides on Magic mornings.  It would be fine on a regular opening morning when you're going to MTTMM.


----------



## DLR29

Bumping this up.  There have been numerous changes/additions.  More are welcome!


----------



## DLR29

Bumping this again because there have been tons of MM questions lately.


----------



## DLR29

Bump!


----------



## disneychrista

Do they change the EE days when they fall on a holiday? The only day that we can do EE is on Christmas Day. So I am hoping not.


----------



## perlster

How about adding when parking opens on MM days?


----------



## bumbershoot

disneychrista said:


> Do they change the EE days when they fall on a holiday? The only day that we can do EE is on Christmas Day. So I am hoping not.



That's a good question and I don't know the answer to it, so I'm it bumping up!


----------



## toocherie

well, don't know how accurate this still is, but I know back in Jan. or Feb. I stayed at the Paradise Pier and MM started at 8 a.m.  I thought I would be "smart" and park at Mickey & Friends so I could take the tram at the end of the day (I was going home that day), so got up early to be at the parking structure at 7 a.m. so I could be at the gate for 8 a.m. opening for MM.  One flaw in that plan--they didn't open the parking booths until 7:30~  and there was a line of about 40 cars ahead of me~!  So by the time I got parked, on the tram and through the gates it was about 8:20.  Not good planning.


----------



## DLR29

So it seems like the parking lot opens up 30 minutes before MM on MM days.  Can others confirm this?

Also, I'm pretty sure the only things that change MM days are grad nites, so if Christmas falls on a MM, then it will be a MM day.


----------



## disneychrista

No actual experience on the parking but everything I have heard about parking is 30 mins before parks open, so it would follow that it would be 30 mins before EE. 

Thanks, I assumed that EE would still happen on Christmas (Tuesday this year) but wanted to double check.


----------



## perlster

This thread is obviously quite popular due to all the helpful information.  How about adding a link to it in one of the sticky posts (if this one can't be made sticky)?

One more suggestion: a list of when free breakfast (if offered) at nearby hotels is served, so those wanting to get an early start in the morning know what places would accommodate them.


----------



## Hound 109

perlster said:


> This thread is obviously quite popular due to all the helpful information.  How about adding a link to it in one of the sticky posts (if this one can't be made sticky)?



I think it would be a great sticky (if the sticky gods decide to make it one).  

fwiw... there is a link to DLR 29's MM superthread.... on HydroGuy's sticky (which of course is essential reading for everyone).


----------



## chrissiecutie

Sorry, I tried to read through most of this but just couldn't make it!  Quite a popular thread, thanks for the link Hydroguy!

I thought I read about folks giving away their unused MTTMM tickets.  Anyone heard anything about this??  Perhaps its on one of the many pages I missed in this thread.  We are purchasing AP's this year and from what I understand, do not get either MM or MTTMM.  We are taking our DS3 for his first trip and would love to take him to MTTMM, any ideas??

Thanks so much!!


----------



## DLR29

chrissiecutie said:


> Sorry, I tried to read through most of this but just couldn't make it!  Quite a popular thread, thanks for the link Hydroguy!
> 
> I thought I read about folks giving away their unused MTTMM tickets.  Anyone heard anything about this??  Perhaps its on one of the many pages I missed in this thread.  We are purchasing AP's this year and from what I understand, do not get either MM or MTTMM.  We are taking our DS3 for his first trip and would love to take him to MTTMM, any ideas??
> 
> Thanks so much!!



You can be MM eligible if you stay onsite and with your AP, you can get a discount on the onsite hotels. 

As for MTTMM, you can only get it by buying a package, which wouldn't work if you have APs.  So here's a thread regarding giving away MTTMM tickets. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1594648


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..ok, our trip getting closer....& we still have ?'s 


...why isn't the bobsleds open during mm? 

..when our boys were little when we did the old subs....now with our little 

 ...we like them to experience..this ride?...but most say "start 
in fantasland?...why is the nemo consider a waste of mm? 

* we are most likely will split up..after mm, as there's is a big age difference 

with our kids. other than space mt., it looks like..the left side of the park 
..would be idea for them, while fantasyland/toontown....& the parade will be 
more for our girl..should we take radios?


----------



## avalon451

The Matterhorn Bobsleds ride usually IS open during MM. 

Nemo is a great little ride, however it is a very slow loader, and even if you get on the first sub, you are likely to get off it at 25-45 minutes past the hour, thus having used up 1/2 to 3/4 of your MM.  To get on the first or second sub, you usually have to be at the security check tables 45 minutes before MM opening (during summer hours of 8-12, that means at 6:15 a.m.  ) Then you have to walk purposefully (but in reality, most people jog) as quickly as possible to the ride.  If you're not in that first stampede (and believe me, it IS a stampede), you are not likely to get on the first couple of subs.  In which case, you will use your entire MM hour or more on ONE ride.  If you have more than one MM, this isn't a big deal; you can use the other one for FL, Space and Buzz.

The reason many people would rather not do the Nemo stampede is that they don't like all the fuss it entails (that's me; to me it was not worth the fuss, although it is a cute ride); and also that in that same hour, it is possible to ride everything in FL plus Space and Buzz if you're so inclined.  Riding the FL rides early, while there's no line, makes sense because none of them are FP rides; shortly after MM the lines for Dumbo, Teacups, Peter Pan and Alice will be prohibitively long, and Matterhorn usually won't be short.  

Plus you can be ready to pick up that all-important first FP right at 8 a.m. at general admission.  And then keep collecting them all day long, as soon as they become available, and use them when you come back after an afternoon break.  Hope that helps explain the FL over Nemo preference that many people have.  

As far as radios or walkie-talkies: I'd say use cell phones instead, if at all possible.  If you don't already each have one, you could get a pre-paid track phone to use.  Ours were absolutely essential because we split up a lot and were always trying to find out where the other bunch was and when they wanted to meet up.  I think walkie-talkies wouldn't work as well, because it is usually very NOISY around you, and the background noise would make it really hard to understand or be understood.  Cell phones were hard enough in this respect.

Hope that helps!


----------



## chrissiecutie

Thanks for the link to the thread!  I knew there was one out there, just couldn't find it.  I've added my name, though I think my chances of getting some MTTMM tickets are slim.  

We are not staying onsite, just can't afford it even with the AP discount.  So will miss out on the MM but I'm hoping I can at least find a generous person or people who have extra MTTMM tickets!  

Wish me luck!


----------



## disneychrista

You CAN get a MM, even if you plan to purchase AP's by purchasing the 3-day hopper FIRST then upgrade to an AP after you have used the MM.


----------



## chrissiecutie

Disneychrista!  You're a genius!!!  

I remember reading that you could upgrade to an AP once you got to the parks.  Silly me, I wasn't even thinking of using this to my advantage to get MM!

You saved the day! 

Thank you!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

dear...avalon...451, thanks, thanks, & thanks.  ..your input

will make changes.., improvments....in our schedule. 


do you happened to kno...any thing..about the "princess fantasy?' 

[ our lil' daughter....is very much..like ariel. however, she  

tinker....


http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/Picture1.gif?t=1215322298


& 


http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/pic4.gif?t=1215322456


.........maybe, a lil' too much~


----------



## shelleyz

I scanned the whole thread and didn't see what I was looking for.  Does anyone know what time the ticket booths open on a MM day?  Our first day @ DL will be a Sunday but we will not have our tickets yet.  We are ordering them from get away today.  We are staying near the Ontario airport the night before but have a feeling we will be up early.  We are from the East Coast.  If we are up early I want to take advantage of MM.  Anyone know?  Thanks.


----------



## katy621

Thank you!  Just the info I was looking for!


----------



## S. S. Columbia

shelleyz said:


> ... *Does anyone know what time the ticket booths open on a MM day?*  Our first day @ DL will be a Sunday but we will not have our tickets yet.  We are ordering them from get away today.  We are staying near the Ontario airport the night before but have a feeling we will be up early.  We are from the East Coast.  If we are up early I want to take advantage of MM.  Anyone know?  Thanks.



On March 12, 2008, I spoke to Guest Relations at DLR (714-781-7290).

According to Guest Relations:

DL's ticket booths open 30 minutes before DL's regular opening time, and they stay open until 30 minutes before DL's closing time. 

On Magic Mornings, DL's ticket booths still open 30 minutes before DL's regular opening time. For example, if DL's regular opening time is 8:00 a.m. and the Magic Morning starts at 7:00 a.m., then DL's ticket booths would open at 7:30 a.m.

HTH


----------



## Hound 109

shelleyz said:


> I scanned the whole thread and didn't see what I was looking for.  Does anyone know what time the ticket booths open on a MM day?  Our first day @ DL will be a Sunday but we will not have our tickets yet.  We are ordering them from get away today.  We are staying near the Ontario airport the night before but have a feeling we will be up early.  We are from the East Coast.  If we are up early I want to take advantage of MM.  Anyone know?  Thanks.



If it was my family coming from the East.....I would drive to Anaheim from Ontario Airport Sat evening (very little traffic) & get a room nearby.  Assuming a midnight closing, you can pick up your parkhoppers as late as 11:30pm.  (by walking from your nearby lodging, or being dropped off at the drop off a few yards from the ticket office)

That way you can enjoy MM on Sunday morning.  (assuming you'll be up early because of the time change)

Where are you staying Sunday/Monday night etc.??


----------



## shelleyz

S.S.Columbia thanks for the info.  Hound 109, we are staying at the DLH Sunday  Aug 10th - Sunday Aug 17th.  The reason we are staying at a hotel near the Ontario airport is because we get in around 9:30 and have to get our rental car.  With the time change it will be 12:30 Eastern time to us and the kids will be wiped out.  We will just use the MM's on Tuesday, Saturday & the following Sunday.  Thanks.


----------



## Hound 109

shelleyz said:


> S.S.Columbia thanks for the info.  Hound 109, we are staying at the DLH Sunday  Aug 10th - Sunday Aug 17th.  The reason we are staying at a hotel near the Ontario airport is because we get in around 9:30 and have to get our rental car.  With the time change it will be 12:30 Eastern time to us and the kids will be wiped out.  We will just use the MM's on Tuesday, Saturday & the following Sunday.  Thanks.



Looks like you'll have plenty of chances to enjoy MM (since you're staying at the DLH for 6 or 7 days).  Given the above, I understand staying at a Motel near the airport the first night.

In the odd chance that the family rises & shines at 5am....head on over to the DLH...check in, park & pick up your FPs at 7:30 & enjoy 30 min. of MM.  (note- Sunday mornings are typically VERY uncrowded till about 11am). fwiw, MM is harder to "get up" for the longer you are there.


----------



## MickeyNikiNaka

I have heard something about Magic Morning entry passes being discontinued, is this true, does anyone know?


----------



## disneychrista

While it is possible, as everything at Disney is subject to change, I have not heard anything about this. 

There were rumors, that turned out false, that the unlimited option for onsite hotel guests, was being eliminated.


----------



## northshoremama

does anyone know if photopass photographers are around during the magic morning hour?  i was hoping to get a family photo taken in front of the castle before heading into fantasyland...but just wasn't sure if there would be photopass people to take our pic at 7am....


----------



## caldad

DLR29 said:


> Nope, trust me.  It is an unwritten rule to offer onsite guests multiple MMs.  It's not advertised on the website, but once you arrive I believe they inform you of the onsite MM perk.



Yup. DLR29 is correct. We've done this the last few years staying at DL hotels.


----------



## northshoremama

Just wanted to let folks know....
I know there are other posts here regarding the time that the ticket booths open on a Magic Morning day...stating that ticket booths open 30 minutes before DL's regular opening time.

I called DL's guest relations today, July 28, 2008...about our October trip.  I spoke with Walt (yes, his name was really Walt).  I asked him about the time that ticket booths open on Magic Morning days.  He specifically gave me an example for tomorrow saying that the park opens at 8am, so MM is at 7am...so the tickets booths open up at 6:30am, 30 minutes before MM.  I told him that I wanted to do an MM on Thursday, October 9...so he checked for the park's opening time on that day.  He told me that DL opens at 9am...so MM would be at 8am, and that ticket booths open at 7:30am.  He said that is the policy because there are people who will want to pick up their tickets that morning and may want to do an MM that same day (my family and i would fall into this category).  

It seems that DL CMs have differing information...but I just wanted to share what I learned today.  I do plan to call again a couple days before we leave to see what they say then.  I really do hope they open 30 minutes before MM!


----------



## S. S. Columbia

northshoremama said:


> Just wanted to let folks know....
> I know there are other posts here regarding the time that the ticket booths open on a Magic Morning day...stating that ticket booths open 30 minutes before DL's regular opening time.
> 
> I called DL's guest relations today, July 28, 2008...about our October trip.  I spoke with Walt (yes, his name was really Walt).  I asked him about the time that ticket booths open on Magic Morning days.  He specifically gave me an example for tomorrow saying that the park opens at 8am, so MM is at 7am...so *the tickets booths open up at 6:30am, 30 minutes before MM*.  I told him that I wanted to do an MM on Thursday, October 9...so he checked for the park's opening time on that day.  He told me that DL opens at 9am...so MM would be at 8am, and that ticket booths open at 7:30am.  He said that is the policy because there are people who will want to *pick up their tickets that morning and may want to do an MM that same day* (my family and i would fall into this category).
> 
> It seems that DL CMs have differing information...but I just wanted to share what I learned today.  I do plan to call again a couple days before we leave to see what they say then.  I really do hope they open 30 minutes before MM!



I just spoke with Kaitlin and Trisha at Guest Relations at DLR (714-781-7290).  

Here's what they both said:



> On Magic Morning days, and days without MM, the ticket booths open 30 minutes before DL's _regular_ opening time.



On March 12, 2008, Rob at Guest Relations gave the same information. 

I wouldn't want anyone to miss the first 30 minutes of a Magic Morning (especially on their _first_ morning in DL).  

FWIW I started a new thread that asks if anyone had picked up their tickets on a Magic Morning day and gone to the Magic Morning on the same day.


----------



## LMO429

will there be MM from Oct 8th - 12th  and if so when are they...I read somewhere if was being discontinued is this true??  will they still have MM in October?


----------



## disneychrista

LMO429 said:


> will there be MM from Oct 8th - 12th  and if so when are they...I read somewhere if was being discontinued is this true??  will they still have MM in October?



here is my reply when asked earlier



disneychrista said:


> While it is possible, as everything at Disney is subject to change, I have not heard anything about this.
> 
> There were rumors, that turned out false, that the unlimited option for onsite hotel guests, was being eliminated.


----------



## northshoremama

LMO429 said:


> will there be MM from Oct 8th - 12th  and if so when are they...I read somewhere if was being discontinued is this true??  will they still have MM in October?



we're there from oct 9-11th...and i'm thinking there will still be MMs during that time.  right now MMs are sundays, tuesdays, thursdays, and saturdays...and they start 1 hour before park opening.  if you check the park hours on disneyland's site, you'll noticed that the park opens at 9am on oct 9th...so MM would start at 8am.  of course, it's always wise to call right a day or two before you leave for DL.  have fun!


----------



## DLR29

> On Magic Morning days, and days without MM, the ticket booths open 30 minutes before DL's regular opening time.



I will add this into the OP and I will update it if someone replies to the other thread about getting tickets and using MM that same day.


----------



## Kikikins

Hi all

I am going to be staying at GCH and have all my tickets organised as part of my stay (I was told on the phone that I get my 'package' when I check-in as I live overseas). 

Now I arrive on the Wednesday night, and I am planning on going to Disneyland on the Thu, Fri and Mon, so Thu is the only day that has the MM. So would I be able to take advantage of the MM? I'm not sure how the tickets work, would I get given them by the hotel or do I have to line up at the ticket booth?

Thank you


----------



## Hound 109

Kikikins said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am going to be staying at GCH and have all my tickets organised as part of my stay (I was told on the phone that I get my 'package' when I check-in as I live overseas).
> 
> Now I arrive on the Wednesday night, and I am planning on going to Disneyland on the Thu, Fri and Mon, so Thu is the only day that has the MM. So would I be able to take advantage of the MM? I'm not sure how the tickets work, would I get given them by the hotel or do I have to line up at the ticket booth?
> 
> Thank you



Your park hopper ticket & your hotel slip (that you'll receive when you check in) will get you into MM on Thursday morning...be sure to ask the GCH CM how to walk into DTD & then walk to DL front gate 30-40 min. prior to MM.

Also, fwiw, if you add an extra day to your park hopper, you can enjoy MM on Sat. morning as well.  (worth it imo....even if only for a few hours.)

Oh.....& Welcome to the DIS.....& Have a great time at Walt's park!


----------



## Kikikins

Hound 109 said:


> Your park hopper ticket & your hotel slip (that you'll receive when you check in) will get you into MM on Thursday morning...be sure to ask the GCH CM how to walk into DTD & then walk to DL front gate 30-40 min. prior to MM.
> 
> Also, fwiw, if you add an extra day to your park hopper, you can enjoy MM on Sat. morning as well.  (worth it imo....even if only for a few hours.)
> 
> Oh.....& Welcome to the DIS.....& Have a great time at Walt's park!



OK I will make sure to ask, thanks 

I already have plans to go to Universal and Knotts on the weekend, so I don't really have any spare days left.

Thanks for the welcome - I am really excited about going to Disneyland for the first time


----------



## DLR29

Bumping this up because there have been quite a few MM questions lately.


----------



## hikingblondie

Where are the security tables...and what is the esplenade? Is that the area in front of the ticket booths/turnstiles at the DL entrance??


----------



## disneychrista

The security tables are on either side of the entrance plaza (aka esplanade), the area between the two parks, where the ticket booths and entrances to both parks are located.


----------



## Rivergallery

Can I get two MM from GAT if I only buy 5 day park hoppers?


----------



## CrazyDuck

Rivergallery said:


> Can I get two MM from GAT if I only buy 5 day park hoppers?



yes.... Any parkhoppers that are 3 or more days come with 2 MM's.  GAT parkhoppers need to be picked up from the ticket booth which doesn't open until after MM starts, so make sure your first day in the parks is not one of your MM days!


----------



## Rivergallery

So I pay online and pick up there?


----------



## CrazyDuck

Rivergallery said:


> So I pay online and pick up there?



yup


----------



## Rivergallery

ty


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..we're back thru the canal..& all that jazz! 

special thanks..to hound, disney c., & of course..dlr29,  


...i can't believe..how magical..our first visit went.  

and thats..not including the ..dreams team.....which we never saw..but

...guess who made ...our trip'..just as special if not more? hint, his 
cousins...are pretty famous...& were discovered by mr.disney. let..
see..i think..if memory [don't laugh...one day you'll be old too}, 
...their first album..was called "homemade". anyhoo..we got to talking
& when he learned..this was our first time..gave us free fastpasses.....
for all 5 of us! yah! 

..wanta hear..a funny story...we saw the indy show...so i could take 
a nap..when i woke..up..i saw..there was a lil'girl chosen...to help
indy...., then i realized..it was our lil'girl~ 

hey!..we like nemo..ride..much better than epcot's. of course any
ride sitting down + dark= ZZZZ,  

everybody..had a great time...thanks to you guys & gurls! 

we jus didn't like..disneyland..but   it!


----------



## DLR29

I'm glad you had a great time!


----------



## auntyjenn

So, if I go do all the rides in FL during MM how swamped is SM (and all the other TL rides) going to be when we finally get over there?


----------



## DLR29

auntyjenn said:


> So, if I go do all the rides in FL during MM how swamped is SM (and all the other TL rides) going to be when we finally get over there?



Not that swamped.  Maybe a 15 minute line, however if you do all of the FL rides in that first hour and then you head over to Space and it has a long line, just grab a FP!


----------



## auntyjenn

Thanks!


----------



## DLR29

BUMP!  I updated the OP a little.


----------



## Lights_Out

We're going December 22~24 (3-day park hopper) and the 23rd is a Tuesday... So does that mean we get the MM?


----------



## northshoremama

Lights_Out said:


> We're going December 22~24 (3-day park hopper) and the 23rd is a Tuesday... So does that mean we get the MM?



yes, any 3+day park hopper comes with 1 MM...and since the 23rd is a tuesday, you can do an MM on that morning...1 hour before regular park opening.


----------



## gavinss

If you buy tickets from Get Away Today's Web Site after Jan 5 next year, it no longer gives 2 Magic Mornings


----------



## Lights_Out

Here's a question...

If only *some* rides are operational during Magic Morning hours... where do you go to check which ones are operating? How do you check?

And is there an official Disneyland website page concerning Magic Morning hours?

I'm just wondering because I'm sure there are people that haven't studied websites (like disboards) to check which rides are _usually_ operating


----------



## DLR29

Lights_Out said:


> I'm just wondering because I'm sure there are people that haven't studied websites (like disboards) to check which rides are _usually_ operating



This is very true.  The sad part is that this thread is the most information about MM at DLR probably in the whole internet! (wow that makes me feel special  )  There are a lot of people who go to DLR every day and don't know what MM is, let alone what rides are open for it.  

And for the record, the _usually_ is more like a very very very likely.


----------



## perlster

This is all I've ever seen on the Disney site.

_Includes one Magic Morning admission for early entry at select attractions in a designated theme park!
.
.
.
Magic Morning allows admission into selected attractions at Disneyland® Park before the park opens to the public. Based on availability, does not operate daily, subject to change without notice. _


----------



## mariezp

I've got a couple MM questions. We are going to DL in November. I have my confirmation from getawaytoday.com so I am set to try out my first MM. The first day we can use the MM will be on a Tuesday, November 11, which is also Veteran's Day. The park opens at 8:00 so as I understand MM will begin at 7:00.
I seriously doubt my bunch will want to get to the park at 6:30 so I know we will miss some of the prime time. If we don't get there right at 7:00 do they still keep a gate open for MM right up until 8:00? In other words, can you arrive at anytime during the first hour and still get in before the other guests? If you arrive at say, 7:45 and the "regular" guests are lining up is there a specific gate open for MM? I realize this would be a real waste of lots perfectly good MM time, but I am just speaking hypothetically.... I am definitely hoping to be there before then!

Also, I don't believe I have ever heard this one asked... Can anyone give an estimate as to how many guests take advantage of MM on a typical morning? Are we talking about hundreds or thousands? Is it pretty sparse or does it still get pretty crowded in the small areas that are opened?


----------



## CrazyDuck

mariezp said:


> I've got a couple MM questions. We are going to DL in November. I have my confirmation from getawaytoday.com so I am set to try out my first MM. The first day we can use the MM will be on a Tuesday, November 11, which is also Veteran's Day. The park opens at 8:00 so as I understand MM will begin at 7:00.
> I seriously doubt my bunch will want to get to the park at 6:30 so I know we will miss some of the prime time. If we don't get there right at 7:00 do they still keep a gate open for MM right up until 8:00? In other words, can you arrive at anytime during the first hour and still get in before the other guests? If you arrive at say, 7:45 and the "regular" guests are lining up is there a specific gate open for MM? I realize this would be a real waste of lots perfectly good MM time, but I am just speaking hypothetically.... I am definitely hoping to be there before then!



If you show up at 7:45 all the gates will be open already letting people onto Main St. once on Main St. stay to the left and there should be a CM near the rope that keeps people on Main St.  She will let you pass the rope if you are doing a MM.

Also Don't pass the rope at 7:59 or you will get trampled when the rope drops!


----------



## avalon451

mariezp said:


> I've got a couple MM questions. We are going to DL in November. I have my confirmation from getawaytoday.com so I am set to try out my first MM. The first day we can use the MM will be on a Tuesday, November 11, which is also Veteran's Day. The park opens at 8:00 so as I understand MM will begin at 7:00.
> I seriously doubt my bunch will want to get to the park at 6:30 so I know we will miss some of the prime time. If we don't get there right at 7:00 do they still keep a gate open for MM right up until 8:00? In other words, can you arrive at anytime during the first hour and still get in before the other guests? If you arrive at say, 7:45 and the "regular" guests are lining up is there a specific gate open for MM? I realize this would be a real waste of lots perfectly good MM time, but I am just speaking hypothetically.... I am definitely hoping to be there before then!
> 
> Also, I don't believe I have ever heard this one asked... Can anyone give an estimate as to how many guests take advantage of MM on a typical morning? Are we talking about hundreds or thousands? Is it pretty sparse or does it still get pretty crowded in the small areas that are opened?



We did MM at 7 a.m. on spring break (twice, Tues and Thurs) and yes indeedy, it is VERY early.  However, it's so worth it, if you can get your family out of bed.  You can knock off 10 rides in that first hour and pick up your first FastPass right at 8 a.m., before the "regular" guests have their shoelaces tied.  

I would say, on busy days (and if they open at 8 a.m. with a 7 a.m. MM, they are expecting it to be busy!) that a thousand or two would not be overestimating it.  I remember I was wondering the same thing, thought there would be crickets chirping at the gates at 7 a.m.  Not hardly!  I was surprised our very first day, when we got there at 6:40 a.m., and there were already about 20-30 people in EACH of many lines at the turnstiles.  By the time of opening at 7 a.m., the lines stretched back almost to the California letters by DCA!  It was amazing to me that so many people got up that early.  Keep in mind, though, that was spring break, and there were record crowds that week. 

However, also keep in mind that once that couple of thousand gets through the gates, they spread out pretty thinly throughout the open areas of the park, and most of the rides in the first 15 minutes or so are literally walk-on (except Nemo, but I don't advise wasting your whole MM on Nemo, myself).  So it looks crowded at the turnstiles, but then seems pretty mellow once you're inside.


----------



## mariezp

Thanks guys. Your answers give me a bit more info on what to expect for my first MM. Now if I can just get the lazy bums out of bed early!


----------



## Hound 109

mariezp said:


> Thanks guys. Your answers give me a bit more info on what to expect for my first MM. Now if I can just get the lazy bums out of bed early!



The first day of your visit might be a little easier for you since 6:30am SoCal time is 8:30 Texas time.

& one time i did MM arriving at MM+:15.  We got ALOT done in 45 minutes.....it's still very much worth it.

Plus getting to DL for all (or part) of MM ensures that you're picking up your first FP at 8:00am which is optimum for FP collecting the first 2 & 1/2 hours (especially on more crowded days).


----------



## disneychrista

If there is only one day you can do EE then it is a great idea to try to get there as early as possible even if you can't be there the standard 30 mins before EE time. Even if it is just 15 or 20 mins you still get a jump on those w/o EE.


----------



## mariezp

Well, Hound 109, in theory the fact that 6:30 would be 8:30 Texas time SHOULD very well make getting up easier. However, my DH thinks he is being tortured if he has to get up at that time normally at home! Still, it is vacation and only one day so maybe, just maybe, I can coax him up early. We will have another family traveling with us so that will probably help spur him into action. They will probably be more effective than I can be. You are right that earlier in our trip should be easier because I know as each day passes we are all so tired that we tend to arrive just a little later each day.

I am thinking getting there early for MM on Veteran's day will be pretty beneficial to beat the crowd. Also, then if the park starts getting overly crowded we can head over to CA but will have gotten to spend some time in DL before it gets packed.


----------



## Pooh'sTwin

I am headed to DL tomorrow and staying on site at the GCH. I have heard already there is no MM on Sunday as DL opens at 6:30am, but is there MM on Saturday? 

Sorry if this is a redundant question but I have done some searching to no avail.

Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## northshoremama

there should be MM on saturday, but the best way to confirm this is to call....714-781-7290!  have fun!


----------



## SnowWhite09

Thanks for the info on MM days.  It is my first trip to DL next year and it will be great to be able to use our MM pass.


----------



## orscage

This is amazing place! I'v been there six month ago!


----------



## dhlovesbelle

Is the stroller rental place opened up early for MM?  Or should we just expect not to have a stroller that first hour?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kcchica

The stroller place is open.. but even if you are in line early and get over there quick.. it sort of slows down the process of getting to FL quickly... so we used it on our 1st MM and then for our 2nd one.. we just used our cheapie umbrella stroller until later in the day.

hth


----------



## lil_ragamuffins

Thanks so much! Subscribing


----------



## northshoremama

i just wanted to let everyone know that i did it....my family and i just got back from a quick 1st trip to DL and *did an MM on the same day that we picked up our tickets!!!!!*  

i know there have been a number of posts/comments about probably not being able to pick up your tickets (if you have vouchers) and do an MM on the same day...but WE DID!  

i called guest relations at least 8 times before our trip.  in the beginning, i always asked what time the ticket booths opened...and i always got different answers.  i realized i was asking the wrong question.  i finally told the CM that i had to exchange vouchers to get my park tickets and was wondering if i could do that the same morning as an MM.  one of the CMs finally told me about the guest services booth opening everyday at 7am, and that they could exchange my vouchers for park tickets.  after that call, i called back at least 4 more times to confirm....and always got the same answer - that i could get my tickets from guest services and that guest services opens everyday at 7am! 

we arrived in john wayne airport at 9:15pm on wed, 10/8, and DL closed at 8pm that night.  the next morning (thursday 10/9), MM was scheduled to start at 8am (regular park opening at 9am).  we woke up at 6:15am and got ready to head to the parks.  we went through security around 7:35am.  there were already a LOT of people in line...both for security and to get into the park.  i stood in line with DDs, while DH went to the guest services booth to get our tickets...and voila!  we did our very first MM! 

this could still work if MM started at 7am (regular park opening at 8am).  you would miss out on maybe the 1st 15 minutes of MM, but it may still be worth it.  if you could be the 1st one in line at guest services at 7am, you could get your tickets and then run over to go stand in line to get into the park (or have your family waiting in line for you...like what we did).

anywhooo...i just wanted to share my experience with all you current and future MM'ers!


----------



## Hound 109

Great info NorthShore Mama.   

I have new info (unless it has already been stated).  Instead of the flimsy paper hotel slips (that one needed to bring to MM), now one receives a "Key to the Magic" Disneyland card.  The card has:

- the dates of use. 
- the name of the user (so now one must carry ALL cards in the party to the MM gate).
- a magnetic strip which gets you into your DLR hotel room &
- we were told one can use it to buy stuff & have billed to the room.

Plus it makes a "swell" souvenier since it has "the boss"... Mickey's face.... & the kid's name is on it.


----------



## perlster

northshoremama said:


> always got the same answer ... that guest services opens everyday at 7am!



I'm skeptical - maybe they were talking about summer only, but for guest services to open at 7AM 365 days a year isn't believable to me.  Guest services is in the esplanade -  inside the secured area.  When the park opens at 9 or 10, to have guest services open at 7 means that people in line would have gotten into the area without ever going through bag check.   What would happen when bag check starts operation - is everyone in line kicked out and forced back into the security lines?  How would the order of the guest services line ever be maintained?


----------



## toocherie

Hound 109 said:


> Great info NorthShore Mama.
> 
> I have new info (unless it has already been stated).  Instead of the flimsy paper hotel slips (that one needed to bring to MM), now one receives a "Key to the Magic" Disneyland card.  The card has:
> 
> - the dates of use.
> - the name of the user (so now one must carry ALL cards in the party to the MM gate).
> - a magnetic strip which gets you into your DLR hotel room &
> - we were told one can use it to buy stuff & have billed to the room.
> 
> Plus it makes a "swell" souvenier since the boss Mickey's face.... & the kid's name is on it.



Hound:  so everyone had to show a card (even children) to get into MM?  It used to be that with the flimsy white card you could get up to six in--is that no longer the case?


----------



## Hound 109

toocherie said:


> Hound:  so everyone had to show a card (even children) to get into MM?  It used to be that with the flimsy white card you could get up to six in--is that no longer the case?



toocherie, i was specifically told by the CM at the PP that i needed BOTH cards (Alec & mine) to enter MM.  It was just the two of us, & I had asked where "the hotel slip" was.  (I can't remember if i "showed" the card or if they "scanned" the card at the DL front gate.  (We were second in line & i was handing our tickets/passes to the CM over & around the family in front of us prior to the countdown).

& in thinking about it, the CM at the PP had a card for Mrs. Hound at check in(when i made the reservation i didn't know if she was going or not, so i had included her when i made the reservation) which we didn't need or take.  

I guess if a "local" or someone from another motel was going to join you for MM, you could add the names to the hotel reservation?  (not encouraging this nor have an opinion on this.....just thinking out loud).


----------



## northshoremama

perlster said:


> I'm skeptical - maybe they were talking about summer only, but for guest services to open at 7AM 365 days a year isn't believable to me.  Guest services is in the esplanade -  inside the secured area.  When the park opens at 9 or 10, to have guest services open at 7 means that people in line would have gotten into the area without ever going through bag check.   What would happen when bag check starts operation - is everyone in line kicked out and forced back into the security lines?  How would the order of the guest services line ever be maintained?



from what i've read here on the boards is that if you are in the esplanade before the security is open/set up...yes, people are asked to leave the esplande area to go back through security the security line.  but i couldn't vouch for that since security was already there when we got there that morning at 7:30 for an 8am MM.


----------



## DLR29

OP updated with all the new info.


----------



## gatorfreud

Giving this a bump with my question!!  

I assume it is true, but are you still getting MM with staying on-site?

Thanks!
Kim


----------



## disneychrista

Yes this is still a perk when staying on site. But of course is subject to change w/o notice.


----------



## bumbershoot

Hey DLR29, did you notice that MM is now mentioned on the disneyland.com calendar????  Right underneath DL's general hours for the appropriate day!


----------



## DLR29

No, I didn't realize that.  Going to update the OP right now!


----------



## bumbershoot

Bumpety bump!

Did our two days of MM (checked in at PPH at 6am to do it on Saturday!), had great fun!  Of course, both days were cold and rainy so even the next hour or two were quiet, and it seriously exhausted us, but it was still fun.


----------



## DLR29

I have a question for anybody who can help me:

Is the new Sleeping Beauty Castle Walkthrough open during MM?


----------



## Sherry E

DLR29 said:


> I have a question for anybody who can help me:
> 
> Is the new Sleeping Beauty Castle Walkthrough open during MM?



It was when we used our MM on Saturday, December 20th!  That was one of the things we did during that very productive 7:00 a.m. - 8:00 MM hour!!!


----------



## DLR29

Thanks   just updated the OP


----------



## thecapells

Hey everyone, if you are at a DLR hotel, do you only get 2 MM entries?
I've read about people getting 2 and some unlimited but I'm not sure what is current.
I'm a WDW vet but DLR newbie and was wondering if MM is always open to resort guests (like WDW's EMH) or limited to certain amount...


----------



## DangerMouse

thecapells said:


> Hey everyone, if you are at a DLR hotel, do you only get 2 MM entries?
> I've read about people getting 2 and some unlimited but I'm not sure what is current.
> I'm a WDW vet but DLR newbie and was wondering if MM is always open to resort guests (like WDW's EMH) or limited to certain amount...



It is still an unadvertised perk that the DLR hotel guests get into MM each day that it is offered.  This could change at any time, but has been in place since 2005.


----------



## thecapells

DangerMouse said:


> It is still an unadvertised perk that the DLR hotel guests get into MM each day that it is offered.  This could change at any time, but has been in place since 2005.



Thanks for the clarification.
Next question (which may or may not belong here):
Does either the MM or the TTMM the Princess Fantasy Faire (I wasn't sure if this is part of Toontown or considered part of Fantasyland)?


----------



## disneychrista

Princess Faire is part of Fantasyland. And its hours of operations not the same as park hours (open's later/closes earlier). So it is not park of MM.


----------



## DLR29

disneychrista is correct, usually Princess Fantasy Faire usually opens at 9 whether or not the day is MM or not.  But if you want to have a short line for the princesses, I would get there at 8:30.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Does anyone know if the new "military" 3 day hopper passes have a MM entry with them?  These are the passes that Disney has offered for free to a military person (active/retired) and for a reduced rate to be purchased by a military person for up to 5 family/friends.  We are picking our tickets up at the military base in a couple of days and we will be at DLR in just over a week.  Thanks for any info on these.


----------



## fanofpan

We picked up our voucher yesterday for the Military deal with the free and reduced prices, and it said on the back of the voucher that MM was not being offered for this.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Darn...but it is still a good deal and at this time of year it shouldn't matter a lot.  But it does help me to plan my days!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## DLR29

Updated 2/4


----------



## DLR29

Bump with all of the recent MM questions


----------



## Mayra

We went to Disneyland this January

On a MM day we were there early to take some pictures and didn't want to use our MM that day. We were waiting for the park to open and about 20min before regular park hours the CMs at the gates started to tell everyone to enter the park because it wouldn't count as MM because of the time.  We entered the park 6min before regular park hours.

The day we did want to use our MM we were stopped at the gate because our tickets indicated that we had already used our MM. I had to explain the situation to the CM and about 10min after we were permitted to enter the park. We were not the only ones with the same situation. 

I don't know if anybody else has had this same situation happened to them. Just curious. .


----------



## mousireid

We picked up our military tickets and am wondering when we exchange them at the main entrance booth (as you have to) will they give us official three day park hopper tickets eligible for MTTMM or another type of paper/card?  We will be staying on site so will quailify for MM (EE)  
Also does anyone have a decent printable Map of Disneyland and DCA?  My maps always end up so dog eared we have to throw them away   And I like to PLAN!   WOOHOO DISNEY HERE WE COME!


----------



## bumbershoot

mousireid said:


> We picked up our military tickets and am wondering when we exchange them at the main entrance booth (as you have to) will they give us official three day park hopper tickets eligible for MTTMM or another type of paper/card?  We will be staying on site so will quailify for MM (EE)
> Also does anyone have a decent printable Map of Disneyland and DCA?  My maps always end up so dog eared we have to throw them away   And I like to PLAN!   WOOHOO DISNEY HERE WE COME!



You only get Mickey's ToonTown Morning Madness if you bought a package.  Since you have separate tickets, you didn't buy a package and won't have access to that.

For MM, you'll show your room keycard and your ticket.

They will likely just give you the normal paper ticket.


----------



## kerickson

mousireid said:


> We picked up our military tickets and am wondering when we exchange them at the main entrance booth (as you have to) will they give us official three day park hopper tickets eligible for MTTMM or another type of paper/card?  We will be staying on site so will quailify for MM (EE)
> Also does anyone have a decent printable Map of Disneyland and DCA?  My maps always end up so dog eared we have to throw them away   And I like to PLAN!   WOOHOO DISNEY HERE WE COME!



You can customize and print your own map on the Disneyland website:
Log into the site
Click on My Favorites
Add your favorite attractions or select all
Scroll down to the bottom and select the print option...

It comes out pretty small, but it's an option!


----------



## S. S. Columbia

mousireid said:


> ... does anyone have a decent printable Map of Disneyland and DCA?



FWIW, here are direct links to some on-line maps:  

DL 
http://adisneyland.disney.go.com/media/dlr_v0200/en_US/map/images/DLPLowbandMap.pdf

DCA 
http://adisneyland.disney.go.com/media/dlr_v0200/en_US/map/images/DCALowbandMap.pdf

DL (Wikimapia) 
http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=33.8125464&lon=-117.9182768&z=17&l=0&m=a&v=2

DL (Virtual Earth from Microsoft) 
http://local.live.com/default.aspx?...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=6773065&encType=1

Pirates Lair
http://www.willcad.org/maps/dlr/misc/2008-03/dlr_pirates_2008-03_front.jpg

HTH


----------



## mousireid

Thank you for the replies.  Ah well we'll get to Toontown anyway   And those maps were great I am printing them off now!  H ee!


----------



## S. S. Columbia

The list of attractions that are open during MM needs a minor update. 

_It’s a Small World (Holiday)_ (IASWH) is open during MM.  (That's correct.  )

But _It’s A Small World_ (IASW)  is NOT open during MM, and should be added to the list with Casey Jr. and Storybook.

Thanks to DisneyJulieZ for the following confirmation:


> I just got off the phone w/ Disneyland itself, and so I got their answer:
> 
> *"iasw is NOT open during MM"*
> 
> - From this post.



From the MM Super Thread by DLR29 


> In Fantasyland:
> -Peter Pan's Flight
> -Dumbo
> -Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
> -Alice in Wonderland
> -Mad Tea Party
> -Matterhorn Bobsleds
> -King Arthur Carrousel
> -Snow White's Scary Adventures
> -Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> -Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough
> -It's a Small World (Holiday)* *(need more confirmation)*
> 
> NOTE: Casey Jr. Circus Train and Storybook Land Canal Boats are NOT open for MM and open at official park opening.



HTH


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

You're welcome, S.S. Columbia...and thanks so much for keeping this all updated! YEAH!  

Did I tell you all that I LOOOOVE this board?!?


----------



## DLR29

OP updated with IASW info


----------



## Ottilie

Does anyone know what time City Hall will open on a MM day? I want to pick up a birthday button first thing.


----------



## DLR29

Ottilie said:


> Does anyone know what time City Hall will open on a MM day? I want to pick up a birthday button first thing.



I assume City Hall opens when the park opens for MM.


----------



## Sarah84

So realistically how much can be done during MM, from the rides open in Fantasyland & Tomorrowland?
I'll be using my MM if everything goes to plan thursday 3rd September (thursday before Labor day)


----------



## Hound 109

Sarah84 said:


> So realistically how much can be done during MM, from the rides open in Fantasyland & Tomorrowland?
> I'll be using my MM if everything goes to plan thursday 3rd September (thursday before Labor day)



What rides do you want to ride? (during MM)

& which ones do you NOT want to ride?


If you're at / near the front of the turnstile (& if you walk with a purpose), you can do:

- PP
- Dumbo
- Alice
- Matterhorn (both sides)
- (possibly the tea cups if little or no line)
- Toady
- Buzz
- Space Mt.

& pick up your first FP at SM at Gen. Adm. opening ?:00.


----------



## Sarah84

Hound 109 said:


> What rides do you want to ride? (during MM)
> 
> & which ones do you NOT want to ride?
> 
> 
> If you're at / near the front of the turnstile (& if you walk with a purpose), you can do:
> 
> - PP
> - Dumbo
> - Alice
> - Matterhorn (both sides)
> - (possibly the tea cups if little or no line)
> - Toady
> - Buzz
> - Space Mt.
> 
> & pick up your first FP at SM at Gen. Adm. opening ?:00.



Thanks for the reply.

I certainly want to do -

Fantasyland
-Peter Pan's Flight
-Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
-Alice in Wonderland
-Snow White's Scary Adventures
-Pinocchio's Daring Journey
-Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough

Tomorrowland
-Buzz lightyear blasters
-Space mountain (no big deal if dont get to ride this as can grab a FP when open, i'll be riding alone anyway)

And possibly-

-Matterhorn Bobsleds
-King Arthur Carrousel

Happy to pass on tea cups, they'll no doubt make me want to throw up and Dumbo doesnt interest me either.
Star tours isn't open during MM always is it? and queing for Nemo is wasting MM time from what i seem to have read?


----------



## Hound 109

Sarah84 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I certainly want to do -
> 
> Fantasyland
> -Peter Pan's Flight
> -Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
> -Alice in Wonderland
> -Snow White's Scary Adventures
> -Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> -Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough
> 
> Tomorrowland
> -Buzz lightyear blasters
> -Space mountain (no big deal if dont get to ride this as can grab a FP when open, i'll be riding alone anyway)
> 
> And possibly-
> 
> -Matterhorn Bobsleds
> -King Arthur Carrousel
> 
> Happy to pass on tea cups, they'll no doubt make me want to throw up and Dumbo doesnt interest me either.
> Star tours isn't open during MM always is it? and queing for Nemo is wasting MM time from what i seem to have read?



In my opinion, Nemo & Star Tours are time eaters & aren't an effective use of the hour (even if Star Tours is open for MM...& not sure if it is).

I'm not sure how Sleeping Beauty's Walkthru would affect MM touring....hopefully someone else will offer an opinion.

But given your comments, I would do the first 4....in order:

- PP first....always first.  (& be one of the first few on).
- Alice (since you're skipping Dumbo).
- Matterhorn (one side or both sides).
- Toady

then you could do either:

- Carousel/Pinocchio/SnowWhite (or one or two of them)
- The Castle walk thru

But at :35-:45....head over to Buzz (because you could always ride Pinocchio & SW later in the day...not much of a line).

- Buzz (once or twice).
- SM at :50.  (or FP it at :00)

If you don't FP SM & it's a few minutes before :00, then head over to the forward line at AdventureLand & be one of the first to FP Indy.  (or ride it if you've FP'd SM).

Clear as mud?  


BUT....the most important thing is to ride PP first (always first...& be one of the first one's on)...& ride the other 3 after PP in order.  (then the rest will take care of itself).

Have a great time!


----------



## leazel

My son and I  will be going to DL from 4/1 to 4/4 and will not need the voucher for MM for we are already staying at the Paradise Pier. If anyone has the same dates and needs it, please contact me. 

Thanks


----------



## bumbershoot

leazel said:


> My son and I  will be going to DL from 4/1 to 4/4 and will not need the voucher for MM for we are already staying at the Paradise Pier. If anyone has the same dates and needs it, please contact me.
> 
> Thanks



There's no voucher for Magic Mornings...it's just encoded on your ticket and can't be given away*.  Are you thinking about Mickey's ToonTown Morning Madness?

Have fun at PPH!  Be sure to use all the MMs that happen during your stay if you can!




*unless they've changed something drastically and recently!


----------



## Sarah84

Hound 109 said:


> In my opinion, Nemo & Star Tours are time eaters & aren't an effective use of the hour (even if Star Tours is open for MM...& not sure if it is).
> 
> I'm not sure how Sleeping Beauty's Walkthru would affect MM touring....hopefully someone else will offer an opinion.
> 
> But given your comments, I would do the first 4....in order:
> 
> - PP first....always first.  (& be one of the first few on).
> - Alice (since you're skipping Dumbo).
> - Matterhorn (one side or both sides).
> - Toady
> 
> then you could do either:
> 
> - Carousel/Pinocchio/SnowWhite (or one or two of them)
> - The Castle walk thru
> 
> But at :35-:45....head over to Buzz (because you could always ride Pinocchio & SW later in the day...not much of a line).
> 
> - Buzz (once or twice).
> - SM at :50.  (or FP it at :00)
> 
> If you don't FP SM & it's a few minutes before :00, then head over to the forward line at AdventureLand & be one of the first to FP Indy.  (or ride it if you've FP'd SM).
> 
> Clear as mud?
> 
> 
> BUT....the most important thing is to ride PP first (always first...& be one of the first one's on)...& ride the other 3 after PP in order.  (then the rest will take care of itself).
> 
> Have a great time!



Great help and very much appriciated  
added this to my collection on info/notes


----------



## S. S. Columbia

Hound 109 said:


> I'm not sure how Sleeping Beauty's Walkthru would affect MM touring....hopefully someone else will offer an opinion.



I haven't seen the Sleeping Beauty Castle Walkthrough, but it sounds like it isn't necessary to see it during MM.

FWIW, I sent an e-mail to RideMax, and asked him about seeing the SBCW during MM, and here was his response:



> "I believe you shouldn't have too much trouble visiting this whenever you find it convenient."
> 
> - Mark Winters ("Mr. RideMax")



HTH


----------



## DLR29

leazel said:


> My son and I  will be going to DL from 4/1 to 4/4 and will not need the voucher for MM for we are already staying at the Paradise Pier. If anyone has the same dates and needs it, please contact me.
> 
> Thanks



From the first post:


> *How?* For onsite guests, each guest must show their "Key to the Magic" card. This is just a fancy name for your room key, which you can also use to charge in-park purchases. It is given to each member of your party at check-in with the dates of your stay and that person's name. You also need a valid source of admission ticket for entrance. For guests staying offsite, you enter just like you would normally and the MM is deducted from your ticket. *For all guests, there is no extra piece of paper or voucher needed for MM.* Just your ticket and if you are staying onsite, your room key.


----------



## leazel

Well, I must be confused with the difference between magic mornings & Toon town Morning Madness then. I better figure it out prior to going. The voucher I have is for Toontown Morning Madness. I never used it last year so I just gave it to someone who wanted it, along with left over food vouchers. 

Thanks
11 Days left!


----------



## DLR29

leazel said:


> Well, I must be confused with the difference between magic mornings & Toon town Morning Madness then. I better figure it out prior to going. The voucher I have is for Toontown Morning Madness. I never used it last year so I just gave it to someone who wanted it, along with left over food vouchers.
> 
> Thanks
> 11 Days left!



Also from the first post:


> *Is MM the same as Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness?*
> No, Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness (MTTMM) is ONLY for people who buy packages from AAA, Costco, Disney, etc. MTTMM is entry into Mickey's Toontown one hour before it opens. Since Mickey's Toontown usually opens one hour after official park opening, MTTMM often begins at official park opening. Different to MM days, MTTMM is offered on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday, making Saturday the only day in which both MM and MTTMM is offered.


----------



## bumbershoot

If only they hadn't changed it to Magic Morning from Early Entry, right?  Why do they do that to themselves????  Can you imagine how many questions the CMs get about that?  I watched a large family group get very annoyed at a CM outside the gates, b/c they thought that MTTMM was MM, and didn't understand why they couldn't get in until the proper opening time...I felt so bad for them...tried to help...


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

DLR29 said:


> *What about during special events?*
> Sometimes during events (grad nights in particular), DL will change the MM dates.  Also DL, on some special events in the past (the Pirate movie premieres, Miley's Birthday), has opened ridiculously early (6AM).  In this case MM will not be offered that day.  It's always a good thing to check these boards for special event MM changes as the event approaches.  The DLR website calendar now has MM dates and hours on it, making special MM changes easier to see.



Hi thanks for the informative thread!  I was wondering what you meant when you wrote the above that during Grad nights in particular DL will change the MM dates? I just checked the DL website, and once again less than 2 months out from when I'm planning on being there, their calendar hasn't been updated to show anything. Nothing. It's blank.  I'm asking because I have some flexibility. I haven't bought my airfare yet, so if there are massive changes to the MM schedule or things like that, I can always change my trip dates. Once I buy the tickets, I'm locked in.  Thanks for any additional info you can give me.


----------



## pmama

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hi thanks for the informative thread!  I was wondering what you meant when you wrote the above that during Grad nights in particular DL will change the MM dates? I just checked the DL website, and once again less than 2 months out from when I'm planning on being there, their calendar hasn't been updated to show anything. Nothing. It's blank.  I'm asking because I have some flexibility. I haven't bought my airfare yet, so if there are massive changes to the MM schedule or things like that, I can always change my trip dates. Once I buy the tickets, I'm locked in.  Thanks for any additional info you can give me.




From what I've read they only change MM if it is the morning after a grad night. Only one MM was changed from a Wed. to a Thurs. last year. We will be there over a grad night in May. The MM is not affected though because grad night will be Thurs. I wouldn't change my schedule around if I were you.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

pmama said:


> From what I've read they only change MM if it is the morning after a grad night. Only one MM was changed from a Wed. to a Thurs. last year. We will be there over a grad night in May. The MM is not affected though because grad night will be Thurs. I wouldn't change my schedule around if I were you.



Thanks pmama!


----------



## DLR29

Bump, and post updated.


----------



## DLR29

Bump again!


----------



## mmlover74

bump again


----------



## Hawleys

We are taking my nephew to DL in August. He has told us that the ride he is most excited about is the Matterhorn. If we ride the Matterhorn first thing during a Sunday MM do you think we will still be able to get on PP, SW and the Toad? Maybe Dumbo too, if I can convince the nephew. He will be almost 10 and may think that he's too big. 

Off topic: I'm so glad that DN is excited about the Matterhorn. His last visit was when he was 6. If he was down for the Matterhorn at 6, I'm hoping he'll go on all the roller coasters with us. Can't wait to introduce him to Space!


----------



## S. S. Columbia

Hawleys said:


> We are taking my nephew to DL in August. He has told us that the ride he is most excited about is the Matterhorn. If we ride the Matterhorn first thing during a Sunday MM do you think we will still be able to get on PP, SW and the Toad? Maybe Dumbo too, if I can convince the nephew. He will be almost 10 and may think that he's too big.
> 
> Off topic: I'm so glad that DN is excited about the Matterhorn. His last visit was when he was 6. If he was down for the Matterhorn at 6, I'm hoping he'll go on all the roller coasters with us. Can't wait to introduce him to Space!



Going to 6 or 7 attractions during a Magic Morning is very doable!  

(Provided that you arrive early -- at least 30 minutes -- and you get a head start on the crowd wave.  )  

Peter Pan first ... always first. 

And then Dumbo, Alice, and Matterhorn. 

Here's an excellent link:

"Critique of MM/EE" by Hound 109 
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1392671 



> - Peter Pan. (best to be one of the first on...because after 3-5 min. a line begins to form & it generally stays long)
> 
> - Dumbo. (if you're one of the first one on PP, you'll be able to ride Dumbo on the the first or second cycle).
> 
> - Alice (or Matterhorn)
> 
> - Matterhorn (or Alice) - If inclined, you can ride BOTH sides of the Matterhorn...& say "Hi" to Harold when he growls "Hi" to you.
> 
> - The Teacups (or Mr. Toad) - If you're walking by the teacups & they're loading, hop on....otherwise continue on to our favorite Toad.
> 
> - Toad (or the Teacups) - & I realize that over half the folks skip the spinning teacup ride.
> 
> - Carousel/Pinocchio/Snow White - These 3 can be ridden in any order & are just a few steps from each other. None should have a line during MM. Also, Pinocchio & SW can be ridden throughout the day with little line. If walking by the Carousel & it's loading.....hop on....otherwise you can walk over to the other two for a quick ride.
> 
> - Hound109



Hope this helps.


----------



## perlster

If visiting on a MM day, but *not* having MM privileges: 
Arriving before regular opening, is it best to hang around the gates used for MM, or is there a way to know what other gates will open for regular admission into Disneyland?


----------



## Hawleys

S. S. Columbia said:


> Going to 6 or 7 attractions during a Magic Morning is very doable!
> 
> (Provided that you arrive early -- at least 30 minutes -- and you get a head start on the crowd wave.  )
> 
> Peter Pan first ... always first.
> 
> And then Dumbo, Alice, and Matterhorn.
> 
> Here's an excellent link:
> 
> "Critique of MM/EE" by Hound 109
> www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1392671
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for the advice. I will have to wait and see if I can convince DN to go on PP _before_ the Matterhorn. I have a sneaking suspicion that DW is going to tell me that this trip is for DN, not us adults.


----------



## Hound 109

Hawleys said:


> We are taking my nephew to DL in August. He has told us that the ride he is most excited about is the Matterhorn. If we ride the Matterhorn first thing during a Sunday MM do you think we will still be able to get on PP, SW and the Toad? Maybe Dumbo too, if I can convince the nephew. He will be almost 10 and may think that he's too big.
> 
> Off topic: I'm so glad that DN is excited about the Matterhorn. His last visit was when he was 6. If he was down for the Matterhorn at 6, I'm hoping he'll go on all the roller coasters with us. Can't wait to introduce him to Space!



It's the opinion of most everyone here that Peter Pan should be done first (& try to be one of the first on).  After 2-3 min.....a 10+ min. line starts forming & it really eats into your MM time.

If Materhorn is a BIG priority (it is with my DS 10 as well), then by all means move the Matterhorn up to second (& ride both sides).  Maybe ride it several times if the line permits.  But you don't need to be at Matterhorn first.  PP is a fast ride & you'll arrive at the Matterhorn less than 5 minutes after _getting on_ PP.  (2 min. after getting off)  & the Matterhorn will probably be walk on for you. (if you're one of the first on & off PP)

Then you can work Alice, Dumbo, the Tea Cups, Toady & the rest in. 

But unless you're going to blow off Peter Pan altogether....ride it first.....always first.  


BTW.... if he loves Matterhorn....he might REALLY love BTMRR....it's DS 10's favorite.  


You might find the first page of my trip report (linked below) informative.  A one day visit to DLR that i enjoyed with DS 9 Padewan Alec.  (Is your nephew going to do Jedi Training????)

Have a great time.


----------



## disneymom23

BTW.... if he loves Matterhorn....he might REALLY love BTMRR....it's DS 10's favorite.  


My son (7) loves BTMRR too.  We ride it several times a day.  I think he likes to hear and say. "it's the wildest ride in the wilderness" as much as the ride


----------



## Hawleys

Peter Pan first, got it! 

Hmmm...maybe I can bargain for PP first followed by _both_ sides of the Matterhorn.

A big yes to Jedi Training! Our nephew is Star Wars crazy. We will keep going until he gets picked.

I think he is just the right age to have a great time on BTMRR. Only two months to wait.


----------



## Hound 109

Hawleys said:


> Peter Pan first, got it!
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I can bargain for PP first followed by _both_ sides of the Matterhorn.
> 
> A big yes to Jedi Training! Our nephew is Star Wars crazy. We will keep going until he gets picked.
> 
> I think he is just the right age to have a great time on BTMRR. Only two months to wait.





You've might have already seen this....but here are some tips for Jedi Training.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1478699


----------



## DLR29

perlster said:


> If visiting on a MM day, but *not* having MM privileges:
> Arriving before regular opening, is it best to hang around the gates used for MM, or is there a way to know what other gates will open for regular admission into Disneyland?



There will be gates assigned "MM entrance" and others assigned something else, maybe like "Park entrance".  So everyone who has MM will go through the "MM entrance" and everyone without MM will stand and wait at the "Park entrance" lines.  

HOWEVER, if you do NOT join the "Park entrance" lines and just hang around a "MM entrance", then once the park is open to everyone that "MM entrance" will become a "Park entrance" and there will be like no line, so I'd hang around a MM entrance line even if you can't enter through it immediately.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> There will be gates assigned "MM entrance" and others assigned something else, maybe like "Park entrance". So everyone who has MM will go through the "MM entrance" and everyone without MM will stand and wait at the "Park entrance" lines.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you do NOT join the "Park entrance" lines and just hang around a "MM entrance", then once the park is open to everyone that "MM entrance" will become a "Park entrance" and there will be like no line, so I'd hang around a MM entrance line even if you can't enter through it immediately.


You sly dog you.  I have done that at WDW for the early breakfast lines. But I had not thought about it at DL. Have you done it yourself? Anyone?


----------



## DLR29

HydroGuy said:


> You sly dog you.  I have done that at WDW for the early breakfast lines. But I had not thought about it at DL. Have you done it yourself? Anyone?



Whoah, whoah, whoah.  Did I just have an idea that Hydroguy has never thought of??? 

Anyways, I've never done it (either I've used MM or I've arrived like just before opening and there are no more separate gates), but it seems like it should work.


----------



## Hawleys

Hound 109 said:


> You've might have already seen this....but here are some tips for Jedi Training.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1478699



Great thread! I'm sure we can find a Star Wars t-shirt and stick him up front.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> Whoah, whoah, whoah. Did I just have an idea that Hydroguy has never thought of???


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

A few questions regarding following the tip of doing the FL rides in this order:


1. Peter Pan (always first) x2?
2. Dumbo
3. Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad
4. Mad Tea Party/King Arthur Carousel
5. Pinocchio/Snow White (both you don't have to do during MM, as their lines are seldom long)


does that mean that it doesn't really matter what order #3 is done?  Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad...   Just do those 3 before heading onto #4 rides?


Can you accomplish ALL of those rides in the 1 hour of MM?

Out of curiosity why is Space mountain and such not listed on the MM ideal list?

Thanks!


----------



## DLR29

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> A few questions regarding following the tip of doing the FL rides in this order:
> 
> 
> 1. Peter Pan (always first) x2?
> 2. Dumbo
> 3. Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad
> 4. Mad Tea Party/King Arthur Carousel
> 5. Pinocchio/Snow White (both you don't have to do during MM, as their lines are seldom long)
> 
> 
> does that mean that it doesn't really matter what order #3 is done?  Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad...   Just do those 3 before heading onto #4 rides?



Yes



> Can you accomplish ALL of those rides in the 1 hour of MM?



Probably, unless it's an overly crowded day.



> Out of curiosity why is Space mountain and such not listed on the MM ideal list?



Most people like to do Fantasyland instead of Space and Buzz during MM because those two Tomorrowland rides have FP and none of the FL rides do.  So, lines for FL rides are really only short in the morning, whereas you can have a short wait with a FP for Space/Buzz later in the more crowded parts of the day.


----------



## Hound 109

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> A few questions regarding following the tip of doing the FL rides in this order:
> 
> 
> 1. Peter Pan (always first) x2?
> 2. Dumbo
> 3. Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad
> 4. Mad Tea Party/King Arthur Carousel
> 5. Pinocchio/Snow White (both you don't have to do during MM, as their lines are seldom long)
> 
> 
> does that mean that it doesn't really matter what order #3 is done?  Matterhorn/Alice/Mr. Toad...   Just do those 3 before heading onto #4 rides?
> 
> 
> Can you accomplish ALL of those rides in the 1 hour of MM?
> 
> Out of curiosity why is Space mountain and such not listed on the MM ideal list?
> 
> Thanks!



I'd say the Peter Pan X 2 is a maybe.  If you exit PP & glance to the left & a line hasn't built up...do it again.  But most often a line builds up immediately...if that's the case, I'd continue over to Dumbo (a few steps a way).

I'd say Alice or Matterhorn before Toady....& Toady or or the Tea Cups before the Carousel.

Clear as mud?  


& i agree with others who say SM can be enjoyed with a FP at a later time (or during the final 15 min. of MM...which I've done several times.)  Ride it at :45 of MM then when you get off, grab a FP for later in the day.

But except for 11:30 at night, there is no better time of the day to ride 5-7 FL rides than during MM or the first hour of a non MM day.  They load so slowly as opposed to Buzz & SM & they don't offer FP.


----------



## abckid

Aside from the tip about doing MM the first available day because you are less tired, would you choose Saturday or Sunday as a better day?  We will be doing our MM on a Saturday or a Sunday but I'm trying to decide if one is better than the other.  Thanks!


----------



## Eeee-va

abckid said:


> Aside from the tip about doing MM the first available day because you are less tired, would you choose Saturday or Sunday as a better day?  We will be doing our MM on a Saturday or a Sunday but I'm trying to decide if one is better than the other.  Thanks!



Our group is going to try for Saturday because that way if we're too tired to get out of bed (2 late sleepers in the crowd, one of which is me  )...or if we just end up running late...then we can do Sunday instead.    I am also curious as to if one day tends to be better than the other, though.  I know someone recently posted that Saturday was light and Sunday was heavy...and someone else who went the exact same weekend posted the opposite!


----------



## DLR29

DLR29 said:


> There will be gates assigned "MM entrance" and others assigned something else, maybe like "Park entrance".  So everyone who has MM will go through the "MM entrance" and everyone without MM will stand and wait at the "Park entrance" lines.
> 
> *HOWEVER, if you do NOT join the "Park entrance" lines and just hang around a "MM entrance", then once the park is open to everyone that "MM entrance" will become a "Park entrance" and there will be like no line, so I'd hang around a MM entrance line even if you can't enter through it immediately*.



I wanted to revive this and quote myself because 2 days ago, I can confirm that this strategy works.  We were the first in line at one of the gates.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> I wanted to revive this and quote myself because 2 days ago, I can confirm that this strategy works. We were the first in line at one of the gates.


----------



## blackjackdelta

We are going to give this a shot in August. Nice to know that the MM gates at normal entry time change over.

Jack


----------



## White_Sox_Fan

Maybe someone with experience can help me with this question.  We will be at DL Sat. August 15th.  I plan to be at the gates no later than 6:30AM.  We will be using WDW tickets so I know it may take some time for them to convert them into DL tickets.  I would like to know how much of the following I can expect to get doen during MM taking into account that it may take 10 minutes or so to get the ticket thing worked out:

Peter Pan
Pinnochio
Alice
Mad Hatter
Buzz Lightyear
Space Mountain

Should I be able to get all these in in that time frame?


----------



## Ed J

DLR29 said:


> Nope, trust me.  It is an unwritten rule to offer onsite guests multiple MMs.  It's not advertised on the website, but once you arrive I believe they inform you of the onsite MM perk.



Does anyone know if this is still the way the MMare handled or has it changed?

TIA


----------



## bumbershoot

As of June 25 it was exactly the same!


----------



## ashpinoza

oh awesome about the part of where to stand. i wouldve stood in the wrong spot! its been 10 years since ive been there and i was younger so theres no way i wouldve known!


----------



## brookies_mommy

So if your using your morning madness and going into the park an hour early are the restaurants open.. like Carnation cafe or Riverbelle for breakfast?


----------



## bumbershoot

brookies_mommy said:


> So if your using your morning madness and going into the park an hour early are the restaurants open.. like Carnation cafe or Riverbelle for breakfast?



Morning Madness is *different* than Magic Morning!  

Magic Morning is where you get into Fantasyland and parts of Tomorrowland an hour before DL opens on Tues, Thurs, Sat, and Sun.  Tickets that are 3 or more days have 1 MM on them, or you get to go to the MMs that might happen during your stay ONsite.

Morning Madness (Mickey's ToonTown Morning Madness) is where you get into ToonTown at the same time DL opens (which is an hour earlier than TT opens to the general public).  These vouchers are only officially available by booking a package through a WDTC-using company.  Slightly different days than the MM.


Restaurants are open during both times, but don't use your MM or MTTMM time to eat!  That's just a waste of a MM or MTTMM.



(MM used to be Early Entry.  About a year ago they changed it to MM in an absolutely UNbrilliant move that would confuse people b/c of MTTMM and cause CMs no end of problems)


----------



## DLR29

Ed J said:


> Does anyone know if this is still the way the MMare handled or has it changed?
> 
> TIA



The first post is kept up to date!


----------



## Hound 109

White_Sox_Fan said:


> Maybe someone with experience can help me with this question.  We will be at DL Sat. August 15th.  I plan to be at the gates no later than 6:30AM.  We will be using WDW tickets so I know it may take some time for them to convert them into DL tickets.  I would like to know how much of the following I can expect to get doen during MM taking into account that it may take 10 minutes or so to get the ticket thing worked out:
> 
> Peter Pan
> Pinnochio
> Alice
> Mad Hatter
> Buzz Lightyear
> Space Mountain
> 
> Should I be able to get all these in in that time frame?



Sox Fan.....the conversion of WDW tickets is the variable (which is why you didn't get a response).  My recommendation would be to get at the Security Tent NO LATER than 6:20am for a Sat. MM which should get you FIRST in line at one of the MM turnstiles.

If you're first in line, then a CM will show up 10-15 min. prior to MM (at 7am).  You could ask him/her to handle the conversion then (since you're standing there & she doesn't have anything to do for 10 min.).

Even if she won't "help you" with the conversion until 7am, you'll be way better off than if you're at the end of the long MM line (many arriving at 7:00-7:05)

Assuming the delay is minimal, you shouldn't have a problem doing (in order):

- PP first...always first.
- Alice (you're not doing Matterhorn??)
- Hatter (you're not doing Toady?)
- Pinocchio
- Buzz (twice if you have time)
- SM (& nab a FP at 8:00 either before or after riding SM)

& Please come back & tell us how the WDW ticket conversion went.....especially if they will convert the WDW tickets before 7am (so you don't lose any time).


----------



## Ed J

DLR29 said:


> The first post is kept up to date!



  Thank you.


----------



## DLR29

BUMP due to many recent MM questions


----------



## lark

Great thread.  Just wanted to note one matter.  There seems to be considerable discussion on various message boards whether the southern california "summer fun pass," which is a discounted 3-day hopper available to residents of certain zip codes.  We got in line a bit early this past Sunday and waited for MM opening.  There was a family in our MM line on Sunday morning who were concerned whether their socal summer fun passes would work for MM -- despite having researched the issues pretty well, they had not had a straight answer.  Your mileage may vary, but they had no problem.

This is consistent with what the first post of this thread says -- that any 3-day hopper will work -- but the summer fun pass isn't specifically mentioned so I thought I'd post that at least with this small sample size of one it seemed to work.


----------



## Hawleys

Just wanted to share my Magic Morning experience from Sunday August 9th. Thanks to all of you for your good advice on what time to arrive at security. There were minimal lines for the whole hour and I was so glad that we made the effort to get up. 

I left the Hojo around 6:15am and was second in line at security and first in line an the entrance. Wife and nephew joined me around 6:45am and we shared some granola bars and looked at the park map to pass the time until opening. We were all jazzed up to go in and had fun counting down.  Then we booked it through the left side of the tunnel and off to Peter Pan. The we in the previous sentence is DW and I. After about 40 seconds of walking we realized that we had already way out paced our nephew. Poor nephew is not the type who enjoys getting up early or "walking with purpose" so there was some coaxing involved to get him up to a reasonable speed. At one point, I even offered to be Chewbacca to his C-3PO but the offer was declined. It felt like forever but we finally got to Peter Pan. I believe we were the second family to get on the ride. DN loved it which made me feel like less of a bad auntie for dragging him out of bed and making him walk so fast! 

After PP we were off to the Matterhorn. First we rode the right side, then the left both with about a 3 minute wait. The plan had been to ride the Teacups next but there was no one in line and DW thought it would be more fun to ride with a group so we went on Alice (no line) instead. Then came out and rode the Teacups (no line but there were a few other people). Staggered off the Teacups and immediately hopped onto Mr. Toad.  

By this time it was close to 7:40am so we decided to head over to Buzz. Went the wrong way and wasted valuable time exploring Pixie Hollow (dead end). Rode Buzz and got creamed by DW despite cheating on the internet to find the hidden high value targets. Then over to Space at 7:57 where we waited until the FP machine turned on to grab a FP and then walked on the ride. 

It was an awesome start to our day.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Hawleys said:


> Just wanted to share my Magic Morning experience from Sunday August 9th. Thanks to all of you for your good advice on what time to arrive at security. There were minimal lines for the whole hour and I was so glad that we made the effort to get up.
> 
> I left the Hojo around 6:15am and was second in line at security and first in line an the entrance. Wife and nephew joined me around 6:45am and we shared some granola bars and looked at the park map to pass the time until opening. We were all jazzed up to go in and had fun counting down.  Then we booked it through the left side of the tunnel and off to Peter Pan. The we in the previous sentence is DW and I. After about 40 seconds of walking we realized that we had already way out paced our nephew. Poor nephew is not the type who enjoys getting up early or "walking with purpose" so there was some coaxing involved to get him up to a reasonable speed. At one point, I even offered to be Chewbacca to his C-3PO but the offer was declined. It felt like forever but we finally got to Peter Pan. I believe we were the second family to get on the ride. DN loved it which made me feel like less of a bad auntie for dragging him out of bed and making him walk so fast!
> 
> After PP we were off to the Matterhorn. First we rode the right side, then the left both with about a 3 minute wait. The plan had been to ride the Teacups next but there was no one in line and DW thought it would be more fun to ride with a group so we went on Alice (no line) instead. Then came out and rode the Teacups (no line but there were a few other people). Staggered off the Teacups and immediately hopped onto Mr. Toad.
> 
> By this time it was close to 7:40am so we decided to head over to Buzz. Went the wrong way and wasted valuable time exploring Pixie Hollow (dead end). Rode Buzz and got creamed by DW despite cheating on the internet to find the hidden high value targets. Then over to Space at 7:57 where we waited until the FP machine turned on to grab a FP and then walked on the ride.
> 
> It was an awesome start to our day.


 

Love it, sounds like a great time. We we be there next Tuesday for MM.

Jack


----------



## Hound 109

Hawleys said:


> Just wanted to share my Magic Morning experience from Sunday August 9th. Thanks to all of you for your good advice on what time to arrive at security. There were minimal lines for the whole hour and I was so glad that we made the effort to get up.
> 
> I left the Hojo around 6:15am and was second in line at security and first in line an the entrance. Wife and nephew joined me around 6:45am and we shared some granola bars and looked at the park map to pass the time until opening. We were all jazzed up to go in and had fun counting down.  Then we booked it through the left side of the tunnel and off to Peter Pan. The we in the previous sentence is DW and I. After about 40 seconds of walking we realized that we had already way out paced our nephew. Poor nephew is not the type who enjoys getting up early or "walking with purpose" so there was some coaxing involved to get him up to a reasonable speed. At one point, I even offered to be Chewbacca to his C-3PO but the offer was declined. It felt like forever but we finally got to Peter Pan. I believe we were the second family to get on the ride. DN loved it which made me feel like less of a bad auntie for dragging him out of bed and making him walk so fast!
> 
> After PP we were off to the Matterhorn. First we rode the right side, then the left both with about a 3 minute wait. The plan had been to ride the Teacups next but there was no one in line and DW thought it would be more fun to ride with a group so we went on Alice (no line) instead. Then came out and rode the Teacups (no line but there were a few other people). Staggered off the Teacups and immediately hopped onto Mr. Toad.
> 
> By this time it was close to 7:40am so we decided to head over to Buzz. Went the wrong way and wasted valuable time exploring Pixie Hollow (dead end). Rode Buzz and got creamed by DW despite cheating on the internet to find the hidden high value targets. Then over to Space at 7:57 where we waited until the FP machine turned on to grab a FP and then walked on the ride.
> 
> It was an awesome start to our day.



Excellent.  

Did you walk by PP later in the hour....had a line formed?

& I guess you couldn't get DN to ride Dumbo either.


----------



## Hawleys

Hound 109 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Did you walk by PP later in the hour....had a line formed?
> 
> & I guess you couldn't get DN to ride Dumbo either.



You know, I didn't notice but DW says that there definitely was a line later in the hour. 

Dumbo was a no go but the Storybook Land Canal Boats were a favorite and Small World was specially requested. Our nephew was just the right age to enjoy the thrill rides and the more sedate rides too.


----------



## keptwoman

Ignore me.  Just found it.


----------



## Mazzy

Wow, thanks so much for this very detailed thread - we can't afford to stay onsite next year - stayed at Grand californian first time in 2007 - so it's great to know that we'll still get one Magic Morning with the 3 day passes.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

I was looking at historial opening times for DL and saw that for the whole Thanksgiving weekend (Fri-Sat-Sun) the park opens at 8am...so does this mean that MM opening is 7am?...for this weekend is it that important to take advantage of MM?...if I was goin solo on this trip, I would have no problem with a early start...by my SO, not soo much...LOL...plus on this trip we are NOT trying see everything at the parks, just main favs...plus if we're at the parks from 8am to after the fireworks, shouldn't we be able to ride alot of rides??...I plan on using RIDEMAX for the two days...I figure we can do most of DL on Fri, some of DCA on Sat morning and more of DL on Sat afternoon/night...what do people of this plan??

Jon C / DisneyDork69 on TWITTER


----------



## DLR29

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I was looking at historial opening times for DL and saw that for the whole Thanksgiving weekend (Fri-Sat-Sun) the park opens at 8am...so does this mean that MM opening is 7am?...for this weekend is it that important to take advantage of MM?...if I was goin solo on this trip, I would have no problem with a early start...by my SO, not soo much...LOL...plus on this trip we are NOT trying see everything at the parks, just main favs...plus if we're at the parks from 8am to after the fireworks, shouldn't we be able to ride alot of rides??...I plan on using RIDEMAX for the two days...I figure we can do most of DL on Fri, some of DCA on Sat morning and more of DL on Sat afternoon/night...what do people of this plan??
> 
> Jon C / DisneyDork69 on TWITTER



Yes, MM would be at 7.  That weekend will be very crowded, but if you aren't looking to do "everything" then it might not be as important.  If you are looking to do the Fantasyland rides, I'd do them on Friday morning at 8.  On Saturday/Sunday when there is FL, you can head over to the left side of the park (Adventureland, Frontierland, New Orleans Square) and that part should be pretty empty from about 8-10AM.


----------



## DLR29

Bump


----------



## keptwoman

A big thanks from me also.
We used the plan, I was 2nd in line at the gate, but the CM wanted to process my paper tickets, so the people in front let us in front of them and I was at the turnstile for the countdown.  Absolute first on Peter Pan, 2nd load on Dumbo and walked on to pretty much everything.  Great plan, thanks so much!!


----------



## DLR29

Bump


----------



## LVdisneyChick

Ok so my plan is to be at security by 6:30. We are going to beeline to PP. I am hopeing that we will be able to get through FL by 8:15.


----------



## monicatb

I've read throughout the whole thread, and I still have a couple of questions. I'm a WDW vet but have never been to DLR before. MM will be at 7 am during our travel dates (Easter ) and I plan to be there at 6:30 am at the latest. 

1) Is there a MM rope drop inside the park, or do they keep you by the turnstiles until MM opening? If so, where do they keep you?
2) At MM opening, we plan to go straight to PP. Which is the fastest route: through the castle (is it open?) or through one of the 2 paths (which one?) that I see on a map that are on the right side of the castle?
3) I already have the SoCal Citypass. The 2010 Citypass comes as a credit card vs the old paper vouchers. Do I still need to exchange these for park tickets? At guest services or at the turnstiles? Can I do it at 6:30 am? If I arrive around 8 pm to Anaheim the day before, where can I do the exchange to be ready on our first day, which is our MM day (Thurs)? Can it be done at Downtown Disney or only at the park gates?
4) We will have a car but want to walk to the parks to avoid the parking hassle and payment. We'll be staying at the Quality Inn & Suites near HoJo. Is it safe to walk to the parks at 6:15 am or so? I figure it will still be pretty dark during the 1st week of April. 
5) During MM we plan to do (in order): PP, Matterhorn (2 sides??), Alice, Mr. Toad, Tea Cups, Pinocchio, Snow White and maaaybe the Carousel (no Dumbo this time). Is this doable during MM?
6) After FL we will go to the left side of the park, since TL will already be crowded. I understand the 1st FP should be for Splash, so I figure I could be the FPV and go to Splash while others start getting in line for BTMRR and wait for me to ride together stand by (will get a FP later in the day for a 2nd ride). So, my question here is, after FL, where should we wait for rope drop? Is there a rope drop for Frontierland on the FL side? Should we all wait here or will it be faster for me (FPV) to wait for rope drop at Adventureland?

Thanks in advance. This thread has been really helpful.


----------



## DLR29

monicatb said:


> I've read throughout the whole thread, and I still have a couple of questions. I'm a WDW vet but have never been to DLR before. MM will be at 7 am during our travel dates (Easter ) and I plan to be there at 6:30 am at the latest.
> 
> 1) Is there a MM rope drop inside the park, or do they keep you by the turnstiles until MM opening? If so, where do they keep you?
> 2) At MM opening, we plan to go straight to PP. Which is the fastest route: through the castle (is it open?) or through one of the 2 paths (which one?) that I see on a map that are on the right side of the castle?
> 3) I already have the SoCal Citypass. The 2010 Citypass comes as a credit card vs the old paper vouchers. Do I still need to exchange these for park tickets? At guest services or at the turnstiles? Can I do it at 6:30 am? If I arrive around 8 pm to Anaheim the day before, where can I do the exchange to be ready on our first day, which is our MM day (Thurs)? Can it be done at Downtown Disney or only at the park gates?
> 4) We will have a car but want to walk to the parks to avoid the parking hassle and payment. We'll be staying at the Quality Inn & Suites near HoJo. Is it safe to walk to the parks at 6:15 am or so? I figure it will still be pretty dark during the 1st week of April.
> 5) During MM we plan to do (in order): PP, Matterhorn (2 sides??), Alice, Mr. Toad, Tea Cups, Pinocchio, Snow White and maaaybe the Carousel (no Dumbo this time). Is this doable during MM?
> 6) After FL we will go to the left side of the park, since TL will already be crowded. I understand the 1st FP should be for Splash, so I figure I could be the FPV and go to Splash while others start getting in line for BTMRR and wait for me to ride together stand by (will get a FP later in the day for a 2nd ride). So, my question here is, after FL, where should we wait for rope drop? Is there a rope drop for Frontierland on the FL side? Should we all wait here or will it be faster for me (FPV) to wait for rope drop at Adventureland?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This thread has been really helpful.



1. At a MM that starts at 7, there will not be a rope drop at 7.  Everyone will be waiting outside of the turnstyles.  There will be turnstyles marked "Magic Morning".  Those turnstyles will have lines with people.  Those lines will start entering the park at 7AM.  Other turnstyles marked "Entrance" will start entering the park at 8AM, so definitely join a line marked "Magic Morning"

2. Straight through the castle.  Yes, it's open and by far the quickest way.

3. Those plastic credit cards will be your actual tickets.  No need to exchange.  I'm pretty sure.  I know for a fact the plastic credit card type tickets sold at supermarkets are the actual tickets.  Unless it specifically says "This is NOT your ticket" or "You need to exchange these at....", I believe those are real tickets, and yes, they will work at FP machines just as a normal paper ticket would.

4. Yes, it is safe to walk that early.  It probably won't be as dark as you think though.  Harbor is a street that tons of people walk on every day.  My guess is that you won't be the only ones walking at that time either.

5. Yes, very very good plan.  I personally wouldn't change the order at all, especially w/o doing Dumbo.

6. I believe there is a rope drop into Frontierland from Fantasyland, but that would be very long.  It probably doesn't matter which rope drop you (FPV) are at because Adventureland and Frontierland converge pretty quickly.  Adventureland might be a bit more congested with lots of people wanting to get on Indy (and the paths are narrower), so maybe you want to be with your family at the Frontierland entrance.  Then keep walking along the Rivers of America.  Once you get to the rivers, the path to Splash will be completely empty.  It's a long trek though, I'm warning you.  I've been that FP collector before.  But nobody really runs to Splash that early.  Here's a pic of that part of the park that early.





But, personally, I would rather get a FP for Indy first thing, then Splash.  Just because Indy's lines get longer and Indy's FPs run out quicker.  Plus, it's a shorter jaunt in the morning.  But, Splash is a close second, especially if it is going to be a warm day.  Either way, you'll grab an early FP and beat the crowds to BTMRR (whose line is under 10 min for the first 90 min of the park being open usually).


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> 2. Straight through the castle. Yes, it's open and by far the quickest way.


That works great 95-99% of the time. On some days DL has special events in front of the castle and the way through is blocked in the morning. This happened to me a couple years ago. There was some kind of ceremony for educators. If so, the best way into FantasyLand is to circle around the right by the Matterhorn.


----------



## monicatb

HydroGuy said:


> That works great 95-99% of the time. On some days DL has special events in front of the castle and the way through is blocked in the morning. This happened to me a couple years ago. There was some kind of ceremony for educators. If so, the best way into FantasyLand is to circle around the right by the Matterhorn.



I've never been to DLR before, and all that I have right now for my planning is a map (maybe an old one) printed from the internet. Just to make sure I don't end up in a dead end, I see two paths on the right side of the castle. I can see the path that goes to the Matterhorn, but there's another path between that one and the castle, which looks like it is closer to Peter. Which one do you use?


----------



## monicatb

> 6. I believe there is a rope drop into Frontierland from Fantasyland, but that would be very long. It probably doesn't matter which rope drop you (FPV) are at because Adventureland and Frontierland converge pretty quickly. Adventureland might be a bit more congested with lots of people wanting to get on Indy (and the paths are narrower), so maybe you want to be with your family at the Frontierland entrance. Then keep walking along the Rivers of America. Once you get to the rivers, the path to Splash will be completely empty. It's a long trek though, I'm warning you. I've been that FP collector before. But nobody really runs to Splash that early. Here's a pic of that part of the park that early.



I'm always the FPV at WDW, so I know what you mean.  



> But, personally, I would rather get a FP for Indy first thing, then Splash. Just because Indy's lines get longer and Indy's FPs run out quicker. Plus, it's a shorter jaunt in the morning. But, Splash is a close second, especially if it is going to be a warm day. Either way, you'll grab an early FP and beat the crowds to BTMRR (whose line is under 10 min for the first 90 min of the park being open usually).



That's what I was working on last night, after I posted. First I thought maybe we would all go to Indy, grab a FP and ride standby because I'm sure my kids (14 & 9) will want to ride Indy twice. But since I have a 5 yo who's not tall enough, and I will ask for a parent swap, I may not need to ride standby. So how about:

FP Indy (while others start going to BTMR)
BTMR
Jungle Cruise
Pirates
FP Splash
Haunted Mansion
Railroad from New Orleans to Toontown
Toontown (opening is @ 9 am)
FP Roger Rabbit
Meet Mickey
Gadget's Go Coaster
Anything else in TT


Oh, and thanks DLR29 for the other information.


----------



## DLR29

monicatb said:


> I've never been to DLR before, and all that I have right now for my planning is a map (maybe an old one) printed from the internet. Just to make sure I don't end up in a dead end, I see two paths on the right side of the castle. I can see the path that goes to the Matterhorn, but there's another path between that one and the castle, which looks like it is closer to Peter. Which one do you use?



IF you need to (which I highly doubt, although Hydroguy is correct and it is possible), the path by Snow White's Grotto (the "inbetween" path) would be faster technically.  Although I wonder if that path would also be "blocked" if hypothetically the main castle entrance were blocked also.  I really wouldn't worry about it too much.  If something happens to pop up and block the main path, I'm sure you can just follow everyone else who will be having trouble getting to FL.



monicatb said:


> I'm always the FPV at WDW, so I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was working on last night, after I posted. First I thought maybe we would all go to Indy, grab a FP and ride standby because I'm sure my kids (14 & 9) will want to ride Indy twice. But since I have a 5 yo who's not tall enough, and I will ask for a parent swap, I may not need to ride standby. So how about:
> 
> FP Indy (while others start going to BTMR)
> BTMR
> Jungle Cruise
> Pirates
> FP Splash
> Haunted Mansion
> Railroad from New Orleans to Toontown
> Toontown (opening is @ 9 am)
> FP Roger Rabbit
> Meet Mickey
> Gadget's Go Coaster
> Anything else in TT
> 
> 
> Oh, and thanks DLR29 for the other information.



Sounds like a pretty good plan.  Usually I save rides like JC, Pirates and HM for the afternoon because their lines move extremely quickly.  However, I have done a plan very similar to this before and it has worked.  Maybe one small suggestion, to skip Jungle Cruise early and ride it when you come back to use your Indy FP.  Also go from BTMRR to Pirates to HM before getting Splash FP.  That way you can assure short waits at Toontown.

Assuming you get one of the first rounds of Indy FP, your return time would be "8:45-9:45" or something around there.  Which means you will be able to get your Splash FP around 8:45-9.  After getting an Indy FP, riding BTMRR and Pirates and HM will be about 45min.  Then grab Splash FP right before getting on the train.  Then you should be at Toontown around 9 or a little later.

You will also be able to get a Roger Rabbit FP immediately because it is disconnected from the "regular" FP system.  That just means you can get a FP for Roger even if you just got a FP for something else.  It's the only ride in the whole resort that you can do that for.  However, by getting to Toontown early, you probably won't need a FP for Roger, unless you plan on coming back later.  Roger's line doesn't get long until early afternoon, but then it does stay long almost the rest of the day.


----------



## monicatb

DLR29 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good plan.  Usually I save rides like JC, Pirates and HM for the afternoon because their lines move extremely quickly.  However, I have done a plan very similar to this before and it has worked.  Maybe one small suggestion, to skip Jungle Cruise early and ride it when you come back to use your Indy FP.  Also go from BTMRR to Pirates to HM before getting Splash FP.  That way you can assure short waits at Toontown.
> 
> Assuming you get one of the first rounds of Indy FP, your return time would be "8:45-9:45" or something around there.  Which means you will be able to get your Splash FP around 8:45-9.  After getting an Indy FP, riding BTMRR and Pirates and HM will be about 45min.  Then grab Splash FP right before getting on the train.  Then you should be at Toontown around 9 or a little later.
> 
> You will also be able to get a Roger Rabbit FP immediately because it is disconnected from the "regular" FP system.  That just means you can get a FP for Roger even if you just got a FP for something else.  It's the only ride in the whole resort that you can do that for.  However, by getting to Toontown early, you probably won't need a FP for Roger, unless you plan on coming back later.  Roger's line doesn't get long until early afternoon, but then it does stay long almost the rest of the day.



I like it. I wanted to get to Toontown as close to 9 am as possible, but I didn't know what to take out. Jungle Cruise has a FP at WDW, so it's easier to do, but at DL it doesn't, so I have no idea how long are the lines later in the day. I was thinking that maybe we could hop to DCA after Toontown, maybe around 10:30 am or so (for which I still don't have a plan because that's a VERY different park for me) then take a break around 3 pm or so, since we would be up since 6 am or earlier, and then return in the late afternoon to use fastpasses and see a night parade and fireworks. So how is Jungle Cruise late afternoon??? 

I will work on my touring plans later and I will be buying Ridemax too, especially for DCA. I will later post them on another thread, and hopefully I can get some help from all you experts.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> IF you need to (which I highly doubt, although Hydroguy is correct and it is possible), the path by Snow White's Grotto (the "inbetween" path) would be faster technically. Although I wonder if that path would also be "blocked" if hypothetically the main castle entrance were blocked also. I really wouldn't worry about it too much. If something happens to pop up and block the main path, I'm sure you can just follow everyone else who will be having trouble getting to FL.


Yep, that is pretty much it.


----------



## DLR29

monicatb said:


> I like it. I wanted to get to Toontown as close to 9 am as possible, but I didn't know what to take out. Jungle Cruise has a FP at WDW, so it's easier to do, but at DL it doesn't, so I have no idea how long are the lines later in the day. I was thinking that maybe we could hop to DCA after Toontown, maybe around 10:30 am or so (for which I still don't have a plan because that's a VERY different park for me) then take a break around 3 pm or so, since we would be up since 6 am or earlier, and then return in the late afternoon to use fastpasses and see a night parade and fireworks. So how is Jungle Cruise late afternoon???
> 
> I will work on my touring plans later and I will be buying Ridemax too, especially for DCA. I will later post them on another thread, and hopefully I can get some help from all you experts.



JC (at DL) rarely gets lines over 20 min even in the afternoon.  I've gone in the morning, afternoon, and evening and haven't ever had to wait longer than 15 min.

For DCA, if Toy Story Midway Mania is a high priority (which it should be  ), I would make sure that I got to DCA around 9:45.  Unlike WDW, there's no FP for it at DCA and lines get pretty long and stay long all day.  The only way to get on TSMM with a short wait is:
a) Right at 10AM sprint there with the rest of the people in the park and hope to get there before the majority of people
b) The later the better, especially after 8PM, but I don't know if you will be in the park that late


----------



## monicatb

Thanks!! You've sooo helpful, as well as other people on this forum. As I said, I will start to work on my touring plans, and will post them later. It will help me a lot if you and others take a look at them.
Thanks again.


----------



## DLR29

Bump with some small tweaks


----------



## monicatb

I re-read the first post, but couldn't figure out what was added or edited.


----------



## ttds17

"





> Buying ANY ticket of 3 or more days.



Does this mean the military tickets we purchased can gain us entrance to MM? I was under the impression we could not get into MM, but that was not from an official source. Our tickets look like regular hopper passes, but simply say military in small print on the back near the bar code. They also have the discount price listed on the back as well. They are 3-day hoppers and we purchased them on base. I'd love to get into MM if we can!!

Allyson


----------



## bumbershoot

The rest of that part is:



> Buying ANY ticket of 3 or more days. This will entitle the ticket holder to one MM admission. *There are some exceptions such as Gay Day tickets and convention tickets*, but most big name ticket sellers have MM eligible tickets (Disney, AAA, Costco, So. Cal City Pass, most online sources such as ARES Travel)



The military tickets are generally considered about the same as convention tickets (as are gay days tickets, actually), so unless something big has changed, no, the military tickets won't get you MM.


----------



## ttds17

Thanks! That's what I was told by another person, but I just wanted to double check. I've never been able to find official info on this and didn't want to wake up early for nothing. 

Allyson


----------



## Sara*s_Mommie

I haven't read any posts other than the first one, so this may be redundant, but there's another way to enjoy MM without a 3-day pass or staying at a resort hotel and that is to make a ressie for Minnie and Friends breakfast for the earliest seating.  You get to get into the park even before the MM people.  You go to the turn stiles on the far left, they will have your name on a list, then they give you a Minnie and Friends button, you use your regular admission and you get in.  I've done this twice now...I do go to the breakfast (I love it) but they never took a CC # so I suppose I could have blown it off and took off into the park with no repercussion that I can think of (maybe get my name blacklisted???).  For me the rides aren't that important to cheat the system.  We eat our breakfast and go..and yes, we usually finish before the park opens, but I'm not walking out just to get in line behind everyone - not after paying $25 for some bacon and eggs... ... actually, there's a lot more than that offered or I wouldn't love it so much!


----------



## DLR29

monicatb said:


> I re-read the first post, but couldn't figure out what was added or edited.



Only very minor changes:
-VGC (Villas at the Grand Californian) are MM eligible
-Unlike WDW, there are no evening extra hours at DLR.



Also, about the breakfast thing.  When you go through the turnstyles I've heard that a CM actually guides you to breakfast so that you don't run off to the park on your own.  Is that true?  If you are forced to actually have breakfast, unless you scarf your food like crazy (and who wants to do that at a character breakfast), you might be only able to take advantage of 10-15 min max of MM.  Basically, it's not worth it to try this strategy, unless you really want breakfast there.


----------



## kaoden39

This is great information thank you.  I have never really understood how they therefor we haven't taken advantage of them.  We will from now on.


----------



## perlster

I think this may be a first: Disney has now publicized that hotel guests get MM.


----------



## bumbershoot

Ew, but it says only ONE...



> Hotel Guests also enjoy exclusive entry into select attractions at a Theme Park before the general public with one Magic Morning** entry!


----------



## DLR29

Actually I found this:


> Magic Morning Early Admission at Disneyland® Park
> 
> On select days, Disneyland® Park offers Magic Morning early admission to Disneyland® Park for the following Guests:
> 
> -Registered Guests at a Disneyland® Resort Hotel
> -Guests who have purchased select Disneyland® Resort Vacation Packages
> -Guests holding special Disneyland® Resort Tickets that include Magic Morning admission benefits
> During the Magic Morning early admission period, Guests will have access to select attractions in the Fantasyland and Tomorrowland areas of Disneyland® Park. Breakfast will be available for purchase.
> 
> All details  including dates, times and offerings  are subject to change without notice.



If you click on "Magic Morning".  Very interesting.


----------



## DarthVader92

I will be participating in Magic Morning for the first time in July 2010....

Just have a couple of questions:
1. What's a good strategy?
2. If I decided to hit nemo first, what would Space's wait be like after a ride on nemo?
3. Same as question 2, but reverse the rolls....


----------



## Sara*s_Mommie

DLR29 said:


> Also, about the breakfast thing.  When you go through the turnstyles I've heard that a CM actually guides you to breakfast so that you don't run off to the park on your own.  Is that true?  If you are forced to actually have breakfast, unless you scarf your food like crazy (and who wants to do that at a character breakfast), you might be only able to take advantage of 10-15 min max of MM.  Basically, it's not worth it to try this strategy, unless you really want breakfast there.



Since I have an AP and don't get MM unless I stay at the resort, I take advantage of this - and it has always worked for me.  But then, I purposely don't plan my trips during very busy times.  I have never, ever been escorted.  There have been a few CM's standing around (dressed in the restaurant uniform), but I never saw them escorting anyone else either.  If I can get into the park 15-20 minutes before MM, I'm done not long after MM opens.  Also, the last 4 times, MM has been very low attended so even after opening, it was still ok for about an hour.


----------



## Sara*s_Mommie

DarthVader92 said:


> I will be participating in Magic Morning for the first time in July 2010....
> 
> Just have a couple of questions:
> 1. What's a good strategy?
> 2. If I decided to hit nemo first, what would Space's wait be like after a ride on nemo?
> 3. Same as question 2, but reverse the rolls....



I think your best strategy is to be there early - like at least 30 minutes early.  Try and be the first at security so you can be first at a gate.  Ride Nemo first - that has slower loading.  Space should still be ok  - remember, you can get a FP for Space once park opens to use later in the day, Nemo doesn't have FP so you're always stuck waiting through the entire line.


----------



## nursingsteph

So is it best to go to parks on day with emh I'm so confused


----------



## DLR29

DarthVader92 said:


> I will be participating in Magic Morning for the first time in July 2010....
> 
> Just have a couple of questions:
> 1. What's a good strategy?
> 2. If I decided to hit nemo first, what would Space's wait be like after a ride on nemo?
> 3. Same as question 2, but reverse the rolls....



Personally, I like using MM for Fantasyland because none of those rides have FP.  Peter Pan is always first for me because failure to line up within the first 10 min means a 30+ wait usually.  Then I continue with Dumbo, Matterhorn, Alice, etc. all can develop long lines later.  Nemo is also a good choice but you can usually get a short line for that towards the evening.  I don't ride Space during MM because I can always just ride it later with a FP with a short line.

My guess is that if you hit Nemo first, Space's line will be about 20 min by the time you exit.  And about the same vice versa.


----------



## DLR29

nursingsteph said:


> So is it best to go to parks on day with emh I'm so confused



I suggest reading the whole OP, as it answers this question clearly.  Also, MM is quite different from EMH.  



> *Is MM like EMH's at WDW? Should I avoid MM days at DL like I avoid EMH days at WDW?*
> MM is EXTREMELY different from EMH and one should not avoid MM days at DL to try and beat the crowds. At WDW it is a good idea to avoid the WDW parks with EMH's because they are often more crowded; however at DLR I would never recommend going to only one park, on one day like at WDW. It's so much easier to hop at DLR, so I would always start at DL for the morning (MM or not) and then hop over to DCA for the middle of the day. *MM does not affect park attendance at DL like EMH's affect park attendance at the WDW parks.* If you have MM privileges, definitely don't hesitate to use it. Also, there is no evening Extra Magic Hours at DLR.
> 
> *What if I don't have MM. Should I still go to DL on a MM day? Will it be already extremely crowded when I enter?*
> Definitely start at DL on a MM day even if you don't have MM. Only Fantasyland and some Tomorrowland rides are open, so you can still get an equal rope drop for the Adventureland/Frontierland side of the park. Then later in the day, hop over to DCA if you want. If you are only going for 1 day, try to avoid MM days; however, multiple day visitors should not.
> 
> *If I don't have MM, how can I use MM for my advantage?*
> On MM days, DL has specific gates designated for MM and others that say "Entrance". Those who have MM can enter through the MM gates all the way up until official park opening. Those without MM usually line up at the gates marked "Entrance". HOWEVER, if you arrive early enough and wait by the gates marked "MM", oftentimes some of those MM gates will turn into Entrance gates as the time approaches official park opening. If you do it right, when a MM gate turns into an Entrance gate, you can actually be one of the first ones in line at a gate.


----------



## White_Sox_Fan

DarthVader92 said:


> I will be participating in Magic Morning for the first time in July 2010....
> 
> Just have a couple of questions:
> 1. What's a good strategy?
> 2. If I decided to hit nemo first, what would Space's wait be like after a ride on nemo?
> 3. Same as question 2, but reverse the rolls....


By no means am I a DL MM expert but I would think that, unless you want to skip Fantasyland, you would be better served by hitting Fantasyland first, then right before or at opening hitting Nemo.  As stated above I would get a FP to Space Mountain as close to opening time as possible.  While the wait for Nemo may be longer later the total wait time for all the attractions you will be able to get in during MM will be less than spending half the MM time at Nemo.  JMO.


----------



## DarthVader92

White_Sox_Fan said:


> By no means am I a DL MM expert but I would think that, unless you want to skip Fantasyland, you would be better served by hitting Fantasyland first, then right before or at opening hitting Nemo.  As stated above I would get a FP to Space Mountain as close to opening time as possible.  While the wait for Nemo may be longer later the total wait time for all the attractions you will be able to get in during MM will be less than spending half the MM time at Nemo.  JMO.



Well also too, I hope to attend both MM for my stay. I'm just looking at the number one strategy being that the second MM Day when I hope to go is on DLR's 55th!


----------



## DLR29

DarthVader92 said:


> Well also too, I hope to attend both MM for my stay. I'm just looking at the number one strategy being that the second MM Day when I hope to go is on DLR's 55th!



Ah, you didn't say that you had 2 MMs!  If so, by all means, use one for FL and the other for Nemo/Space.


----------



## tlynk

Excellent information!!!! Thank you sooo much!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbritches

DLR29 said:


> So there have been a ton of Magic Morning question threads, so I just wanted to make a big large thread to send people to.  So here we go:
> 
> Just a quick note to start off with.  Disneyland changed Early Entry's name to Magic Morning in 08, so I will be using the abbrv. MM instead of EE.  Nothing else about the program has changed other than the name.  Some people will still be calling it EE though, but just saying, they are the same.
> 
> *Magic Morning Basics*
> 
> *What?*  Entrance to Disneyland Park one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions
> 
> *When?* MM is currently offered on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday (the days that start with "S" and "T").  And MM is ALWAYS one hour before official park opening.  If you are still confused, check the DL online calendar which now has MM days on it (you have to do click on a day and then go to the "DLR Day Calendar" for your particular dates)
> 
> *Who? * There are two ways of gaining the opportunity of using MM.
> 1) Buying ANY ticket of 3 or more days.  This will entitle the ticket holder to one MM admission.  There are some exceptions such as Gay Day tickets and convention tickets, but most big name ticket sellers have MM eligible tickets (Disney, AAA, Costco, So. Cal City Pass, most online sources such as ARES Travel)
> 
> 2) Staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels (Grand Californian (including the new VGC DVC places), Disneyland Hotel, or Paradise Pier Hotel).  This will entitle the hotel guests MM admission every day that it is offered during their stay (including arrival (yes, possibly before your room is ready) and departure days) regardless of where you buy your tickets from.  For example, if a family was staying at one of the onsite hotels for a long weekend (visiting the parks Saturday, Sunday, and Monday).  They would be allowed to use MM on both Saturday and Sunday; however, a guest staying offsite would have to pick one or the other.
> 
> *How?*  For onsite guests, each guest must show their "Key to the Magic" card.  This is just a fancy name for your room key, which you can also use to charge in-park purchases.  It is given to each member of your party at check-in with the dates of your stay and that person's name.  You also need a valid source of admission ticket for entrance.  For guests staying offsite, you enter just like you would normally and the MM is deducted from your ticket.  For all guests, there is no extra piece of paper or voucher needed for MM.  That piece of paper that they give onsite visitors is just for information purposes.  It, by itself, does not grant MM privileges, so you cannot pass it on to someone else.  All you need is your ticket and if you are staying onsite, your room key.
> 
> *MM FAQ*
> 
> *What attractions are open for MM?*
> Well the rides open are technically "subject to change", but here is a list of rides that can be open during this hour.
> 
> In Fantasyland:
> -Peter Pan's Flight
> -Dumbo
> -Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
> -Alice in Wonderland
> -Mad Tea Party
> -Matterhorn Bobsleds
> -King Arthur Carousel
> -Snow White's Scary Adventures
> -Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> -Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough
> -It's a Small World Holiday (only November-January)
> 
> NOTE: It's a Small World (non-holiday version), Casey Jr. Circus Train and Storybookland Canal Boats are NOT open for MM and open at official park opening.  Pixie Hollow and Princess Fantasy Faire are also not open during MM, but they open later than most other attractions, often an hour after official park opening.
> 
> In Tomorrowland:
> -Space Mountain
> -Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters
> -Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage
> -Astro Orbitor*
> -Star Tours*
> 
> *Not as consistently open as others.  They might be open if large crowds warrant it.
> 
> *Are Fastpasses offered for Space or Buzz during MM?*
> No, FP machines will begin operating at official park opening.
> 
> *What about AP holders?*
> The only way AP holders can take advantage of MM is by staying onsite
> 
> *For guests staying at the DLH or PPH can you take the monorail?*
> You may use the monorail to enter the park for MM; however it is a better option to walk through DTD and use the main entrance.  The monorail sometimes beats the front gate crowds.  Sometimes not.  It's a toss up.  Use the monorail more for at the end of the day when your feet are tired and you don't feel like walking all the way back to the hotel.
> 
> *Is there rope drop on MM days?*
> On days where official park opening is 8AM, MM would be 7AM.  There is no rope drop at 7, but there is a rope drop at 8 at the entrance to Frontierland and Adventureland.  Also nobody is let into the park until 7AM.  Non-MM guests might be allowed in any time between 7:30 and 8AM.
> 
> On days where official park opening is 10AM, MM would be 9AM.  I believe that there is a rope drop at 9 at Fantasyland and Tomorrowland.  Then another at 10AM for Adventureland and Frontierland.  Nobody is let into the park until 9AM.  Non-MM guests might be allowed in any time between 9:30 and 10AM.
> 
> On days where official park opening is anything else, opening procedures may change depending on crowd size.
> 
> *What time should I arrive for MM?*
> Half an hour before MM time (1 1/2 hours before official park opening) is generally a good time to arrive.  However if you want to be one of the first ones on Nemo, plan on arriving 45+ before MM time (so 1 hour and 45 min before official park opening).  But for Fantasyland or Tomorrowland touring, if you arrive a little later, you should still be fine.
> 
> *What time does the parking lot open on MM days?*
> The lot opens 30 minutes before MM begins, so unless you are one of the first couple cars in line, if you plan on parking in the lots, don't plan on getting to the gates by or before MM opening.
> 
> *What time do the ticket booths open on MM days?*
> The time that the ticket booths open on any given day is subject to change, but an email from the park states that they open 30 minutes before Magic Morning begins on MM days.
> 
> *If I pick up my tickets on a MM day, can I use my MM right then and there?*
> Yes, provided that you get to the ticket booths early enough.
> 
> *Is MM the same as Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness?*
> No, Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness (MTTMM) is *ONLY for people who buy packages* from AAA, Costco, Disney, etc.  Simply by staying onsite does not grant MTTMM privileges.  You must have bought a package.  MTTMM is entry into Mickey's Toontown one hour before it opens.  Since Mickey's Toontown usually opens one hour after official park opening, MTTMM often begins at official park opening.  Different to MM days, MTTMM is offered on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday, making Saturday the only day in which both MM and MTTMM is offered.
> 
> *Is MM offered at California Adventure also?*
> Different from WDW, MM is only offered at Disneyland Park.  However, DCA almost always opens half an hour early to allow guests to ride Soarin (only) and line up for rope drop (particularly helpful for getting on Toy Story Midway Mania with a short wait).
> 
> *Is MM like EMH's at WDW?  Should I avoid MM days at DL like I avoid EMH days at WDW?*
> MM is EXTREMELY different from EMH and one should not avoid MM days at DL to try and beat the crowds.  At WDW it is a good idea to avoid the WDW parks with EMH's because they are often more crowded; however at DLR I would never recommend going to only one park, on one day like at WDW.  It's so much easier to hop at DLR, so I would always start at DL for the morning (MM or not) and then hop over to DCA for the middle of the day.  *MM does not affect park attendance at DL like EMH's affect park attendance at the WDW parks.*  If you have MM privileges, definitely don't hesitate to use it.  Also, there is no evening Extra Magic Hours at DLR.
> 
> *What if I don't have MM.  Should I still go to DL on a MM day?  Will it be already extremely crowded when I enter?*
> Definitely start at DL on a MM day even if you don't have MM.  Only Fantasyland and some Tomorrowland rides are open, so you can still get an equal rope drop for the Adventureland/Frontierland side of the park.  Then later in the day, hop over to DCA if you want.  If you are only going for 1 day, try to avoid MM days; however, multiple day visitors should not.
> 
> *If I don't have MM, how can I use MM for my advantage?*
> On MM days, DL has specific gates designated for MM and others that say "Entrance".  Those who have MM can enter through the MM gates all the way up until official park opening.  Those without MM usually line up at the gates marked "Entrance".  HOWEVER, if you arrive early enough and wait by the gates marked "MM", oftentimes some of those MM gates will turn into Entrance gates as the time approaches official park opening.  If you do it right, when a MM gate turns into an Entrance gate, you can actually be one of the first ones in line at a gate.
> 
> *2 MM's without staying onsite?*
> If you've heard of getting 2 MM's without staying onsite, you aren't going crazy.  GetAwayToday used to have a special in which their tickets offer 2 MMs without having to stay onsite.  However as of January 2009, the promo has been terminated.
> 
> *What about during special events?*
> Sometimes during events (grad nights in particular), DL will change the MM dates.  Also DL, on some special events in the past (the Pirate movie premieres, Miley's Birthday), has opened ridiculously early (6AM).  In this case MM will not be offered that day.  It's always a good thing to check these boards for special event MM changes as the event approaches.  The DLR website calendar now has MM dates and hours on it, making special MM changes easier to see.
> 
> *When does security open on a MM day?*
> According to one board member, the security lines have opened at 6:25-6:30 on a day when the park opens at 8AM and MM is at 7AM.
> *
> Where should I wait in line?*
> The best bet to secure your front of the line spot, is to just wait by the security tables, even if the esplanade is open. The guests in the esplanade will be forced to backtrack and go through security when Cast Members show up.
> *
> If I get to the turnstiles too early, will I lose my well earned place at the front of the line?*
> Yes. Prior to the official opening of the security lines, all guests must leave the esplanade to get in line at the security tables. Instead of being at the turnstiles, at the front of the line, you will be behind all of the guests who lined up at the security tables.
> 
> *Which day of our trip should we go to MM?*
> Generally if there are two MM days offered during your trip, but you only have 1 MM to use the best day to use it would be the first possible day.  So if you were going to the parks for a very long weekend (Saturday-Tuesday) and you only had 1 MM, you would have to choose to use it on Saturday, Sunday, or Tuesday.  My recommendation is to use it on Saturday because by the end of your trip you WILL be more tired and less inclined to wake up early.  Also, even though crowds on Saturdays and Sundays will be greater, it is better to choose these days (if possible) than weekdays during offseasons.  This is true because the parks open sometimes 2 hours earlier on the weekends than on the weekdays and less people will want to get up for MM at 7AM on a Saturday than 9AM on a Tuesday.
> 
> That should be it for now.  I will update this thread if any other questions come up.  I'm happy to add anyone else's info on EE/MM to add.  Thanks!
> 
> Thanks to Hydroguy, Hound109, Bumbershoot, northshoremama, S.S Columbia, DisneyJulieZ, and Sherry E for help so far.  Always looking for more input.


So if the parking garage doesn't open and give you enough time to get to the park before MM opening is there a secret to where one can park and make it on time if one is staying off-site?


----------



## Scooterbritches

*What time does the parking lot open on MM days?*
The lot opens 30 minutes before MM begins, so unless you are one of the first couple cars in line, if you plan on parking in the lots, don't plan on getting to the gates by or before MM opening


----------



## DLR29

Scooterbritches said:


> So if the parking garage doesn't open and give you enough time to get to the park before MM opening is there a secret to where one can park and make it on time if one is staying off-site?



If you aren't staying within walking distance (although I would highly recommend staying that close), then you have these options:

1. ART (anaheim resort transit), if there's a stop at your hotel
2. Taxi
3. Hotel shuttle (if offered)
4. Drive yourself and don't make it there on time.


----------



## HydroGuy

Scooterbritches said:


> So if the parking garage doesn't open and give you enough time to get to the park before MM opening is there a secret to where one can park and make it on time if one is staying off-site?





DLR29 said:


> If you aren't staying within walking distance (although I would highly recommend staying that close), then you have these options:
> 
> 1. ART (anaheim resort transit), if there's a stop at your hotel
> 2. Taxi
> 3. Hotel shuttle (if offered)
> 4. Drive yourself and don't make it there on time.


Good question. We try not to be in that situation but when we are here is what we do:

1. Drive south on Harbor and pull into the "15 minute lot". 
2. Drop everyone off and send them to the security line.
3. This group makes its way into the turnstiles and saves you a place
4. Park the car solo and then hightail it back to the DL gates to rejoin the group. Make sure they have all backpacks so the driver can quickly go thru security.



The 15 minute lot can be found in this map by scrolling to the right:

Interactive Map of DLR - http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=33.809...2&z=19&l=0&m=b
4.


----------



## rentayenta

So on the first page it states that grad nights might change MM days, anyone have knowledge of what days it changes too?


----------



## mom2rtk

rentayenta said:


> So on the first page it states that grad nights might change MM days, anyone have knowledge of what days it changes too?



Great.... I planned out days so we would have ONE of our two days NOT be a MM day (since we won't have MM priveleges). Is there any way to find out since 6/10 is a grad night, does that mean they will add one on Friday the 11th??? This would mess up my whole plan!


----------



## HydroGuy

rentayenta said:


> So on the first page it states that grad nights might change MM days, anyone have knowledge of what days it changes too?


If you read my grad night thread it discusses this:

"The Scoop on Grad Nights at DLR in May and June" - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2298400


----------



## rentayenta

HydroGuy said:


> If you read my grad night thread it discusses this:
> 
> "The Scoop on Grad Nights at DLR in May and June" - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2298400





 I think I am even more confused.  Okay, bear with me. My ability to relate spacially is minimal at best. 

The DIS is unoficially reporting that the June hours for 6/16 and 6/17 are 9-mid and 8-mid but if those are grad nights, that cannot be right. The DIS makes it appear like grad nights will be 6/14 and 6/15 and have the DL hours listed as 9-9. Help, I feel like I am going


----------



## HydroGuy

rentayenta said:


> I think I am even more confused.  Okay, bear with me. My ability to relate spacially is minimal at best.
> 
> The DIS is unoficially reporting that the June hours for 6/16 and 6/17 are 9-mid and 8-mid but if those are grad nights, that cannot be right. The DIS makes it appear like grad nights will be 6/14 and 6/15 and have the DL hours listed as 9-9. Help, I feel like I am going


From this thread:

"The Scoop on Grad Nights at DLR in May and June" - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2298400


> *When are Grad Nights?*
> 
> Grad Nights at DLR are held from mid-May until mid to late-June typically on Thursday nights and sometimes on Wednesday nights. Check the above link for Grad Night schedules.
> 
> For example, the dates for 2010 are:
> 
> May 20 and 27
> June 3, 10, *16, 17*, and 24


 
As for Magic Morning, here is what is says about Magic Morning



> *How do Grad Nights affect regular visitors?*
> 
> The events are chaperoned and thus attendees are not allowed to freely roam the area around DLR. The attendees are only allowed to come in on buses (no individual drivers) and are guided into the parks and are not allowed to leave the parks until closing at 6AM. At that point attendees are guided back to their buses. Thus there are no issues with high schoolers being disruptive to guests outside the parks.
> 
> Grad Nights do impact park hours for regular visitors. Typically on Grad Nights the parks close early - DL closes at 9PM and DCA closes at 6PM. With the parks closing earlier it also means that any night time entertainment such as Fantasmic and fireworks will probably not be scheduled.
> 
> Grad Nights also impact Magic Mornings (MM) at DL. If there is a Grad Night the previous night (with DL open until 6AM) then MM will not be held.
> 
> The current schedule for MM is Sunday/Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday. The typical Thursday night/Friday morning Grad Nights do not affect MM because there is no MM on Friday morning. *However, the occasional Wednesday night/Thursday morning Grad Night will interfere with the normal Thursday morning MM and hence that MM will be re-scheduled or cancelled.* Check the DLR website once the May/June calendars are posted to confirm.
> 
> Typically Grad Nights do have fireworks so if you are staying near the parks you may hear them and have some potential sleep disruption.


That means the MM on June 17 will be impacted based on the June 16 grad night. I would expect based on past years that MM will be held on June 18 that week and not on June 17.


----------



## DLR29

rentayenta said:


> I think I am even more confused.  Okay, bear with me. My ability to relate spacially is minimal at best.
> 
> The DIS is unoficially reporting that the June hours for 6/16 and 6/17 are 9-mid and 8-mid but if those are grad nights, that cannot be right. The DIS makes it appear like grad nights will be 6/14 and 6/15 and have the DL hours listed as 9-9. Help, I feel like I am going



I would not trust the DIS park hours at all.  Not reliable, especially this year where they have made many changes to DCA's hours.  They also do not account for special events.  I'd just wait until the official calendar comes out.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

Im a newbie here, so please forgive my basic questions. 

First of all MM = Magic Mornings which is really just a cute name for early entry to the park, right?   (just wanna make sure I have this correct, first. LOL)

Were going to stay at the Disneyland Hotel on a Tuesday and Wednesday night.  So visiting the park on Tues, Wed, and Thurs morning.  Is the info on the first post still accurate?  (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday) We can enter the park early on THURSDAY only?  

Are these still the rides that are open during early entry:

In Fantasyland:
-Peter Pan's Flight
-Dumbo
-Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
-Alice in Wonderland
-Mad Tea Party
-Matterhorn Bobsleds
-King Arthur Carousel
-Snow White's Scary Adventures
-Pinocchio's Daring Journey
-Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough

In Tomorrowland:
-Space Mountain
-Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters
-Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage



Thanks!  I want to read through the entire thread when I have more time, but I just wanted to make sure the basic info I have is still accurate. Thank you!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Im a newbie here, so please forgive my basic questions.
> 
> First of all MM = Magic Mornings which is really just a cute name for early entry to the park, right?   (just wanna make sure I have this correct, first. LOL)
> 
> Were going to stay at the Disneyland Hotel on a Tuesday and Wednesday night.  So visiting the park on Tues, Wed, and Thurs morning.  Is the info on the first post still accurate?  (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday) We can enter the park early on THURSDAY only?
> 
> Are these still the rides that are open during early entry:
> 
> In Fantasyland:
> -Peter Pan's Flight
> -Dumbo
> -Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
> -Alice in Wonderland
> -Mad Tea Party
> -Matterhorn Bobsleds
> -King Arthur Carousel
> -Snow White's Scary Adventures
> -Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> -Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough
> 
> In Tomorrowland:
> -Space Mountain
> -Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters
> -Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I want to read through the entire thread when I have more time, but I just wanted to make sure the basic info I have is still accurate. Thank you!



Yes to everything ~ can you get there early on Tues? Even if your room isn't ready you can still drop off your bags and head over for the MM.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Yes to everything ~ can you get there early on Tues? Even if your room isn't ready you can still drop off your bags and head over for the MM.



Oh, so I can use the MM twice during the stay?  The park opens at 10:00a the week I'm going.  Can we drop the bags off that early (before 9:00a) and check in? 

Obviously our room won't be available yet, but we'll need our key to enter the park, right?


----------



## blackjackdelta

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Oh, so I can use the MM twice during the stay? The park opens at 10:00a the week I'm going. Can we drop the bags off that early (before 9:00a) and check in?
> 
> Obviously our room won't be available yet, but we'll need our key to enter the park, right?


 

You will need the "Key to the Magic" along with your ticket.

Jack


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

blackjackdelta said:


> You will need the "Key to the Magic" along with your ticket.
> 
> Jack



What is the "key to the magic"?


----------



## Hound 109

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Oh, so I can use the MM twice during the stay?  The park opens at 10:00a the week I'm going.  Can we drop the bags off that early (before 9:00a) and check in?
> 
> Obviously our room won't be available yet, but we'll need our key to enter the park, right?



Yes you can go on Tuesday as well (your day of check in).  I've done this twice.

- Arrive at the DLH at 7:00 - 7:45am.
- Drop off your luggage with concierge & "check in" (even if room isn't ready).  
- Get your keys aka "keys to the magic" (which gets you into MM....which is a cute abreviation for magical mornings....aka early entry ).
- walk thru DTD & arrive at security tent by 8:25am.
- Go thru security at 8:30am & be first or second in line at the turnstiles for MM.  
- At 9am, proceed to Peter Pan first (always first) & be one of the first ones on.
- Ride 5-7 other rides during MM.
- Pick up your first FP (at Indy or Space) at 10am.
- Check in when your room is ready & take a short rest.


----------



## blackjackdelta

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> What is the "key to the magic"?


 
It is your resort hotel room key with your name on it. 

Jack


----------



## bumbershoot

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> What is the "key to the magic"?



Cute name for the keycard.  At WDW it's called Key to the Kingdom, and you can have your ticket on it.  At DLR they don't have tickets on the keycards, so the name is slightly different.

If you're there on Tuesday at least an hour before MM starts, go to the hotel, drop off luggage, check in...you'll get your keycards and can set up a text that they'll send when your room is ready that afternoon (they tell you what room is yours in the text), etc etc etc.  Then just head on over to the DL gates for MM!

And yes, when staying onsite, you're allowed to take part in all the MMs during your stay, as long as you have admission for that day of course.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

Wow! Great info! I didn't know any of this.  So much to learn! LOL  

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it!


----------



## DLR29

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Wow! Great info! I didn't know any of this.  So much to learn! LOL
> 
> Thanks for the help. I appreciate it!



Although, I'm slightly biased as the author , I highly recommend reading the whole opening post.  It is always kept up to date and it has the answers to all of the questions that you've asked and lots more on how to maxmize MM.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

DLR29 said:


> Although, I'm slightly biased as the author , I highly recommend reading the whole opening post.  It is always kept up to date and it has the answers to all of the questions that you've asked and lots more on how to maxmize MM.



Thanks! I just wanted to get the basics first (to make sure I understood what it was this thread was about) and then make sure the info was up-to-date since the thread is kinda old.

Great that you keep it up-to-date! Thank you!! Looks like a lot of great info.  I'll read through it when I have more time. Thanks.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

Ugh. I thought I had this all figured out, but I guess not.

My DH and our 3 kids are going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  My mother (the kid's grandmother) will also be coming with us, but she is going to stay at another (non-Disney) hotel.

Even though she is with us, we can't get her in with our key cards, can we?   

Ugh.  She REALLY wanted to be with the kids the first time they experienced Disneyland!  

Gotta re-think this now....


----------



## S'sMom

Hello, 


We are about 95% sure that we will be making our first trip West next month during Memorial Day weekend (Crazy I know) .  May 28-31.

We will most likely be at the DLH (unless, we can get the GC).  If we do not have bags, will we still have to go through security.  Actually, we will have stroller, but no bags (except a couple of diapers, wipes and cup for our son). His stroller has a pouch on the back that is see through.

Weird question, I know, but any help would be great! 

Thanks,


----------



## HydroGuy

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Ugh. I thought I had this all figured out, but I guess not.
> 
> My DH and our 3 kids are going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel. My mother (the kid's grandmother) will also be coming with us, but she is going to stay at another (non-Disney) hotel.
> 
> Even though she is with us, we can't get her in with our key cards, can we?
> 
> Ugh. She REALLY wanted to be with the kids the first time they experienced Disneyland!
> 
> Gotta re-think this now....


This thread might help:

Mixed Group of DLR Hotel Guests and non-Guests - How do Perks Work? 

Does GM have a 3+ ticket. If so then of course she can come in with you once for a Magic Morning. And she can use the DCA special entrance as long as it is not early morning. It seems they only enforce the special entrance from DCA opening until maybe noon or so.

HTH


----------



## HydroGuy

S'sMom said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> We are about 95% sure that we will be making our first trip West next month during Memorial Day weekend (Crazy I know) . May 28-31.
> 
> We will most likely be at the DLH (unless, we can get the GC). If we do not have bags, will we still have to go through security. Actually, we will have stroller, but no bags (except a couple of diapers, wipes and cup for our son). His stroller has a pouch on the back that is see through.
> 
> Weird question, I know, but any help would be great!
> 
> Thanks,


If you do not have anything to check then you can bypass security. If the stroller has a storage area they will want to check it. Also purses and things like that.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

HydroGuy said:


> This thread might help:
> 
> Mixed Group of DLR Hotel Guests and non-Guests - How do Perks Work?
> 
> Does GM have a 3+ ticket. If so then of course she can come in with you once for a Magic Morning. And she can use the DCA special entrance as long as it is not early morning. It seems they only enforce the special entrance from DCA opening until maybe noon or so.
> 
> HTH




I believe she is going to get the same annual pass that we're getting.  

What is the "DCA special entrance"? 

I'll go check out that thread. thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> I believe she is going to get the same annual pass that we're getting.
> 
> What is the "DCA special entrance"?
> 
> I'll go check out that thread. thanks!


If she is getting an AP she will not have Magic Morning privileges. However, in that case I would have her buy a regular ticket and if it is 3+ days she can get one MM as discussed in the OP. _Then after your trip _she can convert the ticket to an AP before leaving DLR. Best of both worlds. 

The DCA special entrance is the entrance to DCA from the GCH for DLR hotel guests in the morning and anyone later in the day. If you have not heard of it it is near the GRR. It is near center of this map:

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=33.8076657&lon=-117.9209161&z=19&l=0&m=b


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

HydroGuy said:


> If she is getting an AP she will not have Magic Morning privileges. However, in that case I would have her buy a regular ticket and if it is 3+ days she can get one MM as discussed in the OP. _Then after your trip _she can convert the ticket to an AP before leaving DLR. Best of both worlds.


 Good thinkin'!  I hadn't thought of that!

hmm... I just checked and the 3 day hopper is actually more expensive than the So. Cal select membership. (????)
$189 for the 3 day hopper
$169 for the AP

Any idea how they would handle that?






HydroGuy said:


> The DCA special entrance is the entrance to DCA from the GCH for DLR hotel guests in the morning and anyone later in the day. If you have not heard of it it is near the GRR. It is near center of this map:
> 
> http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=33.8076657&lon=-117.9209161&z=19&l=0&m=b



Hey, I figured out all of those abbreviations on my own and then looked up "GRR".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  Aren't you proud of me?


----------



## HydroGuy

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Good thinkin'! I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> hmm... I just checked and the 3 day hopper is actually more expensive than the So. Cal select membership. (????)
> $189 for the 3 day hopper
> $169 for the AP
> 
> Any idea how they would handle that?


Probably just swap it. No $20 back. That is what I would think. I have never done it but it is common thing. 

The other advantage is that you can use the 3+ day ticket on AP blockout days - you can use them any days. Then when you upgrade you will have blockouts (for all but the premium AP) on the _next _visit. 




PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Hey, I figured out all of those abbreviations on my own and then looked up "GRR".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you proud of me?


----------



## Kayla's Mom

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Good thinkin'!  I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> hmm... I just checked and the 3 day hopper is actually more expensive than the So. Cal select membership. (????)
> $189 for the 3 day hopper
> $169 for the AP
> 
> Any idea how they would handle that?





HydroGuy said:


> Probably just swap it. No $20 back. That is what I would think. I have never done it but it is common thing.



I think I read that you can only upgrade a parkhopper to an AP if the cost of the parkhopper is less than the AP...I may be thinking of something else, but thought I would mention it just in case.


----------



## mysticcruiser

OK, so let me see if I have this correct.  We will be staying at GCH for 4 nights in July. We will be checking in late on Saturday night, leaving early on Wed.  Was hoping to just chill by the pool on Sunday, visiting the parks on Mon & Tues. I was only going to get a 2 day pass, does this mean I can still participate in MM?


----------



## DLR29

mysticcruiser said:


> OK, so let me see if I have this correct.  We will be staying at GCH for 4 nights in July. We will be checking in late on Saturday night, leaving early on Wed.  Was hoping to just chill by the pool on Sunday, visiting the parks on Mon & Tues. I was only going to get a 2 day pass, does this mean I can still participate in MM?



In a word, yes.  MM will be on Tuesday.  Or you could get a 3 day pass and use MM on both Sunday and Tuesday.


----------



## bumbershoot

HydroGuy said:


> If you do not have anything to check then you can bypass security. If the stroller has a storage area they will want to check it. Also purses and things like that.



Where would one go to bypass it?  I've never seen a manned area with a pass-through so people could do that.

However, with a stroller, I'm certain you have to go through...they do want to look into it!  And with a backpack, even clear, you'll need to go through security.


----------



## HydroGuy

bumbershoot said:


> Where would one go to bypass it? I've never seen a manned area with a pass-through so people could do that.
> 
> However, with a stroller, I'm certain you have to go through...they do want to look into it! And with a backpack, even clear, you'll need to go through security.


You just walk thru. When they see you have no bag or anything you can just go.


----------



## bumbershoot

I cannot even imagine doing such a thing...just walking past everyone!  I'm a bit faint and dizzy just thinking of it...  (there is no fainty emoticon...)


----------



## Kayla's Mom

bumbershoot said:


> I cannot even imagine doing such a thing...just walking past everyone!  I'm a bit faint and dizzy just thinking of it...  (there is no fainty emoticon...)


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

We're staying at the Paradise Pier hotel.  DL opens at 9:00a the morning we'll be there.  So on the MM, it'll open at 8:00a. * What time should we plan on leaving the hotel to walk over to DL? 7:15? *
I'm figuring it'll take us about 15 minutes to walk over (we'll have to walk at the pace of a 3 year old) and then get there 1/2 hour early? Does that sound about right?


----------



## DLR29

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> We're staying at the Paradise Pier hotel.  DL opens at 9:00a the morning we'll be there.  So on the MM, it'll open at 8:00a. * What time should we plan on leaving the hotel to walk over to DL? 7:15? *
> I'm figuring it'll take us about 15 minutes to walk over (we'll have to walk at the pace of a 3 year old) and then get there 1/2 hour early? Does that sound about right?



Sounds like a perfect plan!


----------



## HydroGuy

bumbershoot said:


> I cannot even imagine doing such a thing...just walking past everyone! I'm a bit faint and dizzy just thinking of it... (there is no fainty emoticon...)


Hmmm. It seems there are gaps they set up just for this purpose. Why would they want to keep a family with no bags or strollers and no visible need for bag check waiting behind another with a bunch of bags and strollers? 

We do not walk to the front past a bunch of people when the line is long in the morning. But mid-day the security line is short and if there are folks with bags and we have none we just walk thru the gaps and open space. Again, they have the gaps and open space for this purpose.


----------



## Eeee-va

Kayla's Mom said:


> I think I read that you can only upgrade a parkhopper to an AP if the cost of the parkhopper is less than the AP...I may be thinking of something else, but thought I would mention it just in case.



This was my understanding as well.  I am not sure if Disney makes exceptions but from everything I read, this is the stated rule.


----------



## bumbershoot

Kayla's Mom said:


>



Thanks.  



HydroGuy said:


> Hmmm. It seems there are gaps they set up just for this purpose. Why would they want to keep a family with no bags or strollers and no visible need for bag check waiting behind another with a bunch of bags and strollers?
> 
> We do not walk to the front past a bunch of people when the line is long in the morning. But mid-day the security line is short and if there are folks with bags and we have none we just walk thru the gaps and open space. Again, they have the gaps and open space for this purpose.



I've just never seen any gaps, and if I did, I would think that they were just incidental, not meant for people to walk through.  But I absolutely abhor getting into trouble, and try to avoid it at all costs.  So unless there was a person standing there with a big sign saying "no bags? no strollers? no cargo shorts? come through here!" I doubt I'd go through a gap.


----------



## mom2rtk

bumbershoot said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just never seen any gaps, and if I did, I would think that they were just incidental, not meant for people to walk through.  But I absolutely abhor getting into trouble, and try to avoid it at all costs.  So unless there was a person standing there with a big sign saying "no bags? no strollers? no cargo shorts? come through here!" I doubt I'd go through a gap.




Actually there is a sign pretty much just like that at the MK in WDW.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> Actually there is a sign pretty much just like that at the MK in WDW.


I remember one at DHS too. At DLR I do not remember a sign. But the security areas are wide enough and there are CMs there keeping an eye on who goes thru. When you do not have any bags you can just scoot thru.

I do think security would be improved at DLR if they had a sign or a completely obvious area for "no bag check" people.  Then Bumbershoot could go thru and feel good about it.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

So what is a good plan right after MM?

We really want to see the Princess Fantasy Faire. Would this be a good time? (right when the park opens to the general public?)

Or head over to Splash Mountain?


----------



## mom2rtk

PFF starts 1 hour after regular park opening. But get there early. That line gets long really fast...........


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

mom2rtk said:


> PFF starts 1 hour after regular park opening. But get there early. That line gets long really fast...........



Ah! I didn't know that. (oh more likely... I did, but then forgot. LOL)  Thanks!

We'll be here on a Tuesday. MM opens at 8:00a. Park opens at 9:00a.  What time should we get in line?  I don't think we'll have the $$$ for a trip to Ariel's Grotto this trip, so I think this'll be our only chance to see Princesses. I want to make sure we get to!


----------



## mom2rtk

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Ah! I didn't know that. (oh more likely... I did, but then forgot. LOL)  Thanks!
> 
> We'll be here on a Tuesday. MM opens at 8:00a. Park opens at 9:00a.  What time should we get in line?  I don't think we'll have the $$$ for a trip to Ariel's Grotto this trip, so I think this'll be our only chance to see Princesses. I want to make sure we get to!



We've been struggling with this too. I want to do PFF but hate giving up those valuable  early hours just standing in line for something that isn't open yet.

The day you're there it should open at 10. I know when we were there a few years ago, we got in line at 9:30 and I was SHOCKED when it opened and the real line formed and the attendant told us we were probably an hour out. So that put us around 11 before we got in. To be honest, you can ask around, but I'd get there by 9:15 or even 9. I think if we had been there at 9, we might have been first in line, or close, and cut our overall wait to just over an hour.


----------



## tara30us

Sorry if this has already been said (didnt want to read the whole thread as it was really long) but you can get into the park early on the days it is offered by signing up for the special character breakfast at the plaza.  It doesnt matter what time you are scheduled for breakfast (we usually schedule it for 10:00 when the early entrance is at 7 with the park opening at 8).  

They have a special check in table for the character breakfast and if you go check in they give you your buttons and allow you to enter the park at that time.  

Not sure if this is still the policy but worked for us the last two times we went (we go every year..but its been 2 years since we have gone last).  If it is maybe you can add it to the original post.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Booked DL Hotel through Disneyland #; AP holders.  Disney agent said that giving MM passes to AP holders is at the discretion of the hotel staff.  If this is true, how do you get the hotel staff to give your family MM passes?  Tip? Beg? Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

aliceindisneyland said:


> Booked DL Hotel through Disneyland #; AP holders. Disney agent said that giving MM passes to AP holders is at the discretion of the hotel staff. If this is true, how do you get the hotel staff to give your family MM passes? Tip? Beg? Thanks!


Not true. Read the OP. If you stay at a DLR hotel you can get in by using your room key card.


----------



## blackjackdelta

tara30us said:


> Sorry if this has already been said (didnt want to read the whole thread as it was really long) but you can get into the park early on the days it is offered by signing up for the special character breakfast at the plaza. It doesnt matter what time you are scheduled for breakfast (we usually schedule it for 10:00 when the early entrance is at 7 with the park opening at 8).
> 
> They have a special check in table for the character breakfast and if you go check in they give you your buttons and allow you to enter the park at that time.
> 
> Not sure if this is still the policy but worked for us the last two times we went (we go every year..but its been 2 years since we have gone last). If it is maybe you can add it to the original post.


 
Last year we were escorted after check in to the Plaza Inn and not allowed to enter the park until regular opening time if you did not have MM.

Jack


----------



## tara30us

oh bummer!  We havent been in a couple years but I always used that as a way to get in an extra morning lol


----------



## aliceindisneyland

HydroGuy said:


> Not true. Read the OP. If you stay at a DLR hotel you can get in by using your room key card.



Great; thanks--thought maybe AP holders got a key with a little less magic


----------



## brenda1966

On the first page it says the ticket windows open 30 minutes prior to MM.  Does anyone know if this is still true?  I would hate to show up Sunday morning with my ARES voucher and not be able to get my ticket and do MM.  Would have to make sure to stop by a ticket booth late Saturday if that's the case.

TIA.


----------



## disneychrista

To get the most out of MM you will want to be IN LINE at the turnstiles 30 mins before MM starts. So if you can I would deffiently get your tickets the day/night before if at all possible.


----------



## marciemouse

Here's a tricky question:

If I book a GN hotel room only reservation (since we're using our GAD vouchers) will we still get Toontown Morning Madness tickets? Or would I have to be booking some sort of package? We are WDW vets but this will be our first DL trip, so we're a bit clueless about it! We are only plannign to visit DL on one day (Friday, May 28th) and I'd love to get the most out of it that we can! Besides, it will be our DD's first trip, and I know she'll want to meet Mickey! Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

marciemouse said:


> Here's a tricky question:
> 
> If I book a GN hotel room only reservation (since we're using our GAD vouchers) will we still get Toontown Morning Madness tickets? Or would I have to be booking some sort of package? We are WDW vets but this will be our first DL trip, so we're a bit clueless about it! We are only plannign to visit DL on one day (Friday, May 28th) and I'd love to get the most out of it that we can! Besides, it will be our DD's first trip, and I know she'll want to meet Mickey! Thanks!


Not tricky at all. You only get TTMM tickets if you book a package for either a DLR hotel or GN.


----------



## marciemouse

HydroGuy said:


> Not tricky at all. You only get TTMM tickets if you book a package for either a DLR hotel or GN.



Thanks! That's sort of what I thought. And while I'm giving gratitude, thanks for that huge newbie/WDW vet post! Very helpful!


----------



## DLR29

Hasn't been bumped in several months.  Are there any updates that I should add to the OP???


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DLR29 said:


> Hasn't been bumped in several months.  Are there any updates that I should add to the OP???



I can confirm that people without a MM access can attend breakfast at Minnie & Friends at Plaza Inn during Magic Morning.  I did this at the beginning of November and will be doing it again on our one day visit in a couple of weeks.  You do need to call ahead to make a reservation.  CMs from Minnie and Friends will then meet you at Gate 1.  Don't worry if the sign at the top doesn't say Minnie and Friends breakfast when you get in line.  They generally show up just a minute before the gates are going to open and change the designation at that time.  They then ask your name and check it against their list.  As Jack mentioned, they then give everyone in line for the breakfast a button and escort you to the breakfast.  When I was there at the beginning of November, it was just myself and I finished breakfast by 7:45.  I left my tip and left for the parks about 15 minutes before the parks opened to the public.  (Though I don't recommend Space Mountain on a full stomach.  )

This next time we'll be driving over with 11 family members from Ventura County.  I'm not sure how the parking is going to work for our 7:10 reservation.  I'm hoping that the information on this thread is still accurate that the parking structure opens 30 minutes before MM.  The DLR website says it opens an hour before the listed park opening (but does not clarify whether that means "regular" or "MM" opening time).  I'm thinking we'll have the drivers drop off everyone else in front of the GCH so we can walk through from that side.  Once the drivers have parked, they can join us.  If they drop us at Harbor and we're held by security as long as I was in November (they didn't let people through until 6:55), we'd be seperated by the empty security area from the drivers.  Plus, it's so much prettier to walk through the GCH and DTD.

If anyone has any suggestions for parking on MM, I'd love to read about them!


----------



## DLR29

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I can confirm that people without a MM access can attend breakfast at Minnie & Friends at Plaza Inn during Magic Morning.  I did this at the beginning of November and will be doing it again on our one day visit in a couple of weeks.  You do need to call ahead to make a reservation.  CMs from Minnie and Friends will then meet you at Gate 1.  Don't worry if the sign at the top doesn't say Minnie and Friends breakfast when you get in line.  They generally show up just a minute before the gates are going to open and change the designation at that time.  They then ask your name and check it against their list.  As Jack mentioned, they then give everyone in line for the breakfast a button and escort you to the breakfast.  When I was there at the beginning of November, it was just myself and I finished breakfast by 7:45.  I left my tip and left for the parks about 15 minutes before the parks opened to the public.  (Though I don't recommend Space Mountain on a full stomach.  )
> 
> This next time we'll be driving over with 11 family members from Ventura County.  I'm not sure how the parking is going to work for our 7:10 reservation.  I'm hoping that the information on this thread is still accurate that the parking structure opens 30 minutes before MM.  The DLR website says it opens an hour before the listed park opening (but does not clarify whether that means "regular" or "MM" opening time).  I'm thinking we'll have the drivers drop off everyone else in front of the GCH so we can walk through from that side.  Once the drivers have parked, they can join us.  If they drop us at Harbor and we're held by security as long as I was in November (they didn't let people through until 6:55), we'd be seperated by the empty security area from the drivers.  Plus, it's so much prettier to walk through the GCH and DTD.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for parking on MM, I'd love to read about them!



Thank you!  Added to the OP!


----------



## brookies_mommy

~*bump*~


----------



## babyruth

So the idea generally is to start in Fantasyland and then get FPs for the rides that have them (I forget how many you can have at once, just one I think?)


----------



## HydroGuy

babyruth said:


> So the idea generally is to start in Fantasyland and then get FPs for the rides that have them (I forget how many you can have at once, just one I think?)


Maybe you can restate your question? Are you asking about Magic Morning (since this is a Magic Morning thread)?

If so, you cannot get FPs during MM. You can get FPs once regular parks hours start and there is no limit on how many you can _have_ at once. The only limit is on how frequently you can _get_ a new FP. The short story is you must wait a minimum of 40 minutes and a maximum of 2 hours to get your next FP.

Whether you should visit Fantasyland during MM is an open question. Most people think that is the best use of MM.


----------



## Hound 109

babyruth said:


> So the idea generally is to start in Fantasyland and then get FPs for the rides that have them (I forget how many you can have at once, just one I think?)



As HG mentioned, you can't pick up FPs till AFTER MM ends.

If your question is.... "Is it best to dedicate MM to the normally slower loading FantasyLand rides.......preferably in the order that Diser's recommend.......& then on the stroke of the hour pick up your first FP at SM (a few steps ahead of the general admission folks who are rushing in)"?

Then it's not just a "general idea".....it is absolutely the most effective use of a person's MM priviledge (especially if you only get one MM day on your vacation)...... & it would also be the BEST way to start your DL FP collection on a day that you're sure to get a very early start at collecting FPs....since you're already IN the park ahead of virtually all other visitors.

Basically read all the advice given here in DLR 29's superthread.....& then transition to all of Hydroguy's "how to use FP" links & advice....& you'll be rockin' on your MM day at DL.


----------



## babyruth

Hound 109 said:


> As HG mentioned, you can't pick up FPs till AFTER MM ends.
> 
> If your question is.... "Is it best to dedicate MM to the normally slower loading FantasyLand rides.......preferably in the order that Diser's recommend.......& then on the stroke of the hour pick up your first FP at SM (a few steps ahead of the general admission folks who are rushing in)"?
> 
> Then it's not just a "general idea".....it is absolutely the most effective use of a person's MM priviledge (especially if you only get one MM day on your vacation)...... & it would also be the BEST way to start your DL FP collection on a day that you're sure to get a very early start at collecting FPs....since you're already IN the park ahead of virtually all other visitors.
> 
> Basically read all the advice given here in DLR 29's superthread.....& then transition to all of Hydroguy's "how to use FP" links & advice....& you'll be rockin' on your MM day at DL.



thanks Hound that's what I wanted to know!


----------



## Piglet99645

> Where should I wait in line?
> The best bet to secure your front of the line spot, is to just wait by the security tables, even if the esplanade is open. The guests in the esplanade will be forced to backtrack and go through security when Cast Members show up.
> 
> If I get to the turnstiles too early, will I lose my well earned place at the front of the line?
> Yes. Prior to the official opening of the security lines, all guests must leave the esplanade to get in line at the security tables. Instead of being at the turnstiles, at the front of the line, you will be behind all of the guests who lined up at the security tables.



This is a really wonderful thread.

My only question (and I'm sorry if the answer is somewhere in the 409 posts here) is that I don't understand the above quote.  

Can somebody explain this in a different way?   I'm sure it makes perfect sense if you are standing there, but I haven't been to DL in 5 years and I can't picture the entrance to make sense of this.

Where are the security tables in relation to the turnstiles and the esplanade? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## bumbershoot

The security tables are on opposite ends of the esplanade, a big open area between the parks.  The turnstiles for each part are on opposite sides from each other.  So if you see it as a big square, two opposing sides will be bag check areas, and the other two opposing sides will be turnstiles.

If you get there before the bag check people are there, you *could* just walk through and wait in line at the turnstiles.

But you do NOT want to do that.  Because by the time they tell you to go back to bag check, there will be a long line and you'll get to go to the end of it.

So if the bag check people are not there, just wait there at the little tents with the tables...even if people go by you and go through, know they'll be kicked out.  Just wait, and be among the first to get bag check done, once those CMs get there.


I really like using the google satellite/map hybrid views for things like this, by the way.  Just plop in "disneyland anaheim" to googlemaps and zoom in until you see it all.  It's a REALLY cool way to get your bearings!


----------



## Piglet99645

THANK YOU.  This longer explanation really clarified it for me.  I was not getting that "security" was separate from "entering the park" at the turnstyles.....  It seems like that would all be done at once without a space in between.

This is awesome information.  Thanks so much.


----------



## bigAWL

From the FAQ on the first page...



DLR29 said:


> *Is MM offered at California Adventure also?*
> Different from WDW, MM is only offered at Disneyland Park. However, DCA almost always opens half an hour early to allow guests to ride Soarin (only) and line up for rope drop (particularly helpful for getting on Toy Story Midway Mania with a short wait).


 
Is this describing the early entry to DCA available only to DLR Hotel guests through the GCH private entrance?  Or is this for the general public guests at the front gate?

If this is at the main gate, can anyone tell me what are the details for entering through GCH as a resort guest?  What time is this offered, and what is available in the park?


----------



## HydroGuy

bigAWL said:


> Is this describing the early entry to DCA available only to DLR Hotel guests through the GCH private entrance? Or is this for the general public guests at the front gate?
> 
> If this is at the main gate, can anyone tell me what are the details for entering through GCH as a resort guest? What time is this offered, and what is available in the park?


It is for the general public.

Your question has been getting asked a lot here lately and I am going to write a special thread on it. Here is something from the WOC Superthread:


HydroGuy said:


> *When do the World of Color (GRR) FASTPASS machines open?*
> 
> o Year round DCA opens officially at *10AM*.
> 
> o For many years DCA has opened every day _unofficially_ at *9:30AM*. Never has Disney published this, but it is a well known fact and it is available to all guests - offsite, onsite or day trippers. During the first 30 minutes only one ride is open - Soarin' Over California. And the Soarin' FP machines are open. Since WOC opened in June 2010 DCA has also offered WOC FPs during this first 30 minutes.
> 
> o For _guests staying at the DLR hotels_ DCA allows entry at *9AM* to get WOC FPs. This is available through the special entrance to DCA through the GCH. Each guest must show proof of being a DLR hotel guest - namely a room key. This perk is also available to those who eat breakfast at one of the GCH restaurants but are not DLR hotel guests. They must show a receipt for their meal.


----------



## bigAWL

> o For _guests staying at the DLR hotels_ DCA allows entry at *9AM* to get WOC FPs. This is available through the special entrance to DCA through the GCH. Each guest must show proof of being a DLR hotel guest - namely a room key. This perk is also available to those who eat breakfast at one of the GCH restaurants but are not DLR hotel guests. They must show a receipt for their meal.


 
That's great. Thanks!

Is Soarin' open at 9am then?


----------



## HydroGuy

bigAWL said:


> That's great. Thanks!
> 
> Is Soarin' open at 9am then?


Not until 9:30


----------



## DlandAmanda

Does anyone think it's just a waste to show up to MM late?  Like at 7:30 instead of 7?  I would imagine that the MM lines are not as long at that time and you would still be getting in earlier than the normal, we're just not an early morning family, but we're taking a shorter trip this time and I want to take advantage.  We would be going straight to Fantasyland using MM on Thursday April 7th.  Should we just suck it up and show up earlier, than nap later?  I also know that it will be more crowed this trip then any other trip we've taken.


----------



## Andromeda9mm

bumbershoot said:


> The security tables are on opposite ends of the esplanade, a big open area between the parks.  The turnstiles for each part are on opposite sides from each other.  So if you see it as a big square, two opposing sides will be bag check areas, and the other two opposing sides will be turnstiles.
> 
> If you get there before the bag check people are there, you *could* just walk through and wait in line at the turnstiles.
> 
> But you do NOT want to do that.  Because by the time they tell you to go back to bag check, there will be a long line and you'll get to go to the end of it.
> 
> So if the bag check people are not there, just wait there at the little tents with the tables...even if people go by you and go through, know they'll be kicked out.  Just wait, and be among the first to get bag check done, once those CMs get there.
> 
> 
> I really like using the google satellite/map hybrid views for things like this, by the way.  Just plop in "disneyland anaheim" to googlemaps and zoom in until you see it all.  It's a REALLY cool way to get your bearings!




HI there, so if I understand what you're saying, if you get there at 7.00 and people are milling around and standing in front of the turnstiles ... but NO ONE is at security yet, WAIT AT SECURITY, right?

Is there an announcement that informs the masses that are waiting to go back to security?  Or do CM's come out and direct you back?

I have never been this early before.

thanks in advance,
Meredith in Utah


----------



## Hound 109

DlandAmanda said:


> Does anyone think it's just a waste to show up to MM late?  Like at 7:30 instead of 7?  I would imagine that the MM lines are not as long at that time and you would still be getting in earlier than the normal, we're just not an early morning family, but we're taking a shorter trip this time and I want to take advantage.  We would be going straight to Fantasyland using MM on Thursday April 7th.  *Should we just suck it up and show up earlier*, than nap later?  I also know that it will be more crowed this trip then any other trip we've taken.



Getting there at 7:30 is better than getting there at 8:30....but you've blown your chance at little to no lines for PP, Dumbo, Alice, Matterhorn & Toady.  By :30 of MM, PP will be a mob scene & the others will have 10-15+min. lines.

Short answer...."Suck it up & show up earlier".


----------



## Hound 109

Andromeda9mm said:


> HI there, so if I understand what you're saying, if you get there at 7.00 and people are milling around and standing in front of the turnstiles ... but NO ONE is at security yet, WAIT AT SECURITY, right?
> 
> *I'm assuming you're referring to an 8am MM opening (because if it was a 7am MM opening Security would have been there 30 min. ago).
> 
> So yes....arrive at :20 or :25 & wait at the security table (they'll open up at :30).*
> 
> Is there an announcement that informs the masses that are waiting to go back to security?  Or do CM's come out and direct you back?
> 
> *Can't remember if there is an "announcement"....normally there are just a couple dozen people to move.....CMs just come thru the esplanade & clear it out completely & direct everyone back to the two sets of security tables. *
> 
> I have never been this early before.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Meredith in Utah



It's a great way to spend 30 min.....eat bfast, put on lotion, go over maps & plans & visit with nice like minded people.


----------



## babyruth

The Toy Story lot has been open this week, does it open early enough for us to use it for MM?


----------



## DLR29

babyruth said:


> The Toy Story lot has been open this week, does it open early enough for us to use it for MM?



Hasn't been confirmed, but I would assume so.  I've found the Toy Story lot to be more efficient and a much faster option than M&F parking structure.


----------



## jpow5

Thanks for all the great tips!  Our MM was fabulous since we followed the plan (almost) exactly!!! Later in the day when we circled back through FL, we couldn't help but look at the Peter Pan and Dumbo lines and say a little disney thanks to everyone on this forum!!!!


----------



## DLR29

jpow5 said:


> Thanks for all the great tips!  Our MM was fabulous since we followed the plan (almost) exactly!!! Later in the day when we circled back through FL, we couldn't help but look at the Peter Pan and Dumbo lines and say a little disney thanks to everyone on this forum!!!!



  I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## TinkFlies

DLR29 said:


> *When?*
> *How?*  For onsite guests, each guest must show their "Key to the Magic" card.  This is just a fancy name for your room key, which you can also use to charge in-park purchases.  It is given to each member of your party at check-in with the dates of your stay and that person's name.  You also need a valid source of admission ticket for entrance.  For guests staying offsite, you enter just like you would normally and the MM is deducted from your ticket.  For all guests, there is no extra piece of paper or voucher needed for MM.  That piece of paper that they give onsite visitors is just for information purposes.  It, by itself, does not grant MM privileges, so you cannot pass it on to someone else.  All you need is your ticket and if you are staying onsite, your room key.



We stayed onsite the first trip so we just hopped on the monorail for our MM.  On our second visit we stayed offsite AND had a reservation at Aerial's grotto before DCA opened.  We could not see how to get in and get to our reservation and I couldn't see folks going in early at DL either.  We ended up o.k. for breakfast but I'd like to take advantage of a MM next Thursday.

What did I miss?  Where do you enter the park exactly?  Do you have to be there right at the start of MM or something??


----------



## DLR29

TinkFlies said:


> We stayed onsite the first trip so we just hopped on the monorail for our MM.  On our second visit we stayed offsite AND had a reservation at Aerial's grotto before DCA opened.  We could not see how to get in and get to our reservation and I couldn't see folks going in early at DL either.  We ended up o.k. for breakfast but I'd like to take advantage of a MM next Thursday.
> 
> What did I miss?  Where do you enter the park exactly?  Do you have to be there right at the start of MM or something??



Nothing special.  You enter MM through the normal DL gates.  There will be specific gates marked "Magic Morning" and others marked "Entrance" for those who don't have MM privileges.  At the beginning of MM, about half of the gates are labeled "Magic Morning" and the other half will be "Entrance".  Then as the MM hour goes on, they will turn some of those MM gates into Entrance gates, but they always leave at least 1 or 2 designated for MM only.  You don't have to be there right at the start.


----------



## jasonk5

DLR29 said:


> Hasn't been confirmed, but I would assume so.  I've found the Toy Story lot to be more efficient and a much faster option than M&F parking structure.



So can AAA tickets allow you to park in Toy Story?  On my AAA tickets it says free parking in Mickey and Friends.  I would think one could park in Toy Story though?  

We're staying in Worldmark with my elderly parents, and thought it would be easier to drive across the street, park in Toy Story lot, and take the free shuttle, rather than paying for ART?


----------



## DLR29

jasonk5 said:


> So can AAA tickets allow you to park in Toy Story?  On my AAA tickets it says free parking in Mickey and Friends.  I would think one could park in Toy Story though?
> 
> We're staying in Worldmark with my elderly parents, and thought it would be easier to drive across the street, park in Toy Story lot, and take the free shuttle, rather than paying for ART?



Not sure about the AAA parking vouchers.  I think it might be faster to walk from Worldmark to the Toy Story lot because the car entrance is actually on Harbor, not Katella but you can walk across Katella to get to the lot.  Although it might just be a little too much walking.  Depends on your party.


----------



## DLR29

Updated the OP with a few things.


----------



## cpster

Great information...thank you so much!


----------



## 2princes'mom

Thank you for so much information everyone.


----------



## starkweatherink

Thank you for posting this! Lots of helpful info for our upcoming week visit!


----------



## JulyGirl

Bear with me, as I've never been to DLR and my question may sound strange.   From what I've read, people are lining up at security before rope drop.  I assume non MM folks are lining up as well.  Is there a special security line for MM?  If not, do you just "cut" in front of those that are waiting?  I need to visualize this process.


----------



## HydroGuy

JulyGirl said:


> Bear with me, as I've never been to DLR and my question may sound strange.  From what I've read, people are lining up at security before rope drop. I assume non MM folks are lining up as well. Is there a special security line for MM? If not, do you just "cut" in front of those that are waiting? I need to visualize this process.


At MM all lines are MM lines. As the MM hour progresses the lines are switched from MM lines to non-MM lines for regular guests. At least one MM line is kept open and has a sign for the whole MM hour. So no need to cut.


----------



## bumbershoot

JulyGirl said:


> Bear with me, as I've never been to DLR and my question may sound strange.   From what I've read, people are lining up at security before rope drop.  I assume non MM folks are lining up as well.  Is there a special security line for MM?  If not, do you just "cut" in front of those that are waiting?  I need to visualize this process.



Security is outside of the esplanade.  If it's open, it's open for anyone who wants to go wait in a line, or go through to DTD (or go from DTD area to Harbor), or go the lockers or the bathroom etc.

So you go through security (bag check) and THEN you get in the line for Disneyland.  If you have access to MM, find the lines that say that over them.  If not, don't get in those lines.


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> At MM all lines are MM lines. As the MM hour progresses the lines are switched from MM lines to non-MM lines for regular guests. At least one MM line is kept open and has a sign for the whole MM hour. So no need to cut.





bumbershoot said:


> Security is outside of the esplanade. If it's open, it's open for anyone who wants to go wait in a line, or go through to DTD (or go from DTD area to Harbor), or go the lockers or the bathroom etc.
> 
> So you go through security (bag check) and THEN you get in the line for Disneyland. If you have access to MM, find the lines that say that over them. If not, don't get in those lines.


Ooops. Somehow I missed the key word here about the security line.  Bumbershoot answers that.


----------



## JulyGirl

Thanks for the replies!  I was just picturing a mob of angry people in line for security.  I didn't realize you go through security and then are held by the turnstiles.


----------



## Hound 109

JulyGirl said:


> Bear with me, as I've never been to DLR and my question may sound strange.   From what I've read, people are lining up at security before rope drop.  I assume non MM folks are lining up as well.  Is there a special security line for MM?  If not, do you just "cut" in front of those that are waiting?  I need to visualize this process.



In addition to Bumber's & Hydroguy's accurate answers, let me add some timing info.  Say Gen. Adm. is 8am (MM is at 7am).....then:

- People start lining up at Security from (say) 6:10 - 6:30am.
- At (about) 6:25 all folks are moved out of the esplanade area (if any are there) & back to the security check lines (on either side of the esplanade).
- At 6:30 Security opens & the first 10-20 people in line at Security move thru & secure first (or second) position places at the SEVERAL MM Turnstiles.
- 6:30 - 7am.  Wait impatiently but happily at the turnstile...... munch on McBreakfast items, apply suncreen, study "plan of attack" maps & lists, chat happily with other disgeek families who got up at 5:15am, take a few pics....etc.
- 7am - enter thru the turnstiles & walk with a purpose to Peter Pan or Star Tours.  Do not stop for pics, do not stop for strollers, do not stop for bathroom breaks.

I would think that with Star Tours 2.0 now in play, that those heading to PP should enter the left (closest to DTD) turnstiles & hug the left side of Main St. (while walking with a purpose up Main St..... around the partners statue... thru the castle.....& on to Peter Pan which is on the right just after  you walk thru the castle) ....to avoid being trampled by those heading to Star Tours.


----------



## nemofans

Is it a good idea to have a runner go get FPs for Star Tours while the rest of us head to PP?


----------



## sonnyjane

nemofans said:


> Is it a good idea to have a runner go get FPs for Star Tours while the rest of us head to PP?



Since this is the MM thread, I'm assuming you mean during MM.  In that case, FP's are not distributed during the Magic Morning hour.  The machines don't turn on until the official park opening.


----------



## nemofans

oh, good to know.  Actually, I think I did know that but must have forgotten.  
Is there a chance we can get into the park b4 MM for breakfast?  I don't know how early breakfast starts at Plaza Inn.


----------



## helenb

It would seem as if the best thing for Star Tours would be to go in, enjoy MM in Fantasyland, then get in line for Star Tours FP toward the end of the MM hour. The question is, how many people do this? At what time would you have to be in the ST FP line to get FP relatively quickly?


----------



## gokdog

Quick Magic Morning question,  we have a 5 day Costco package, but during this trip our intent was to get Annual Passports, 1 of which would be Premium, so we can start getting discounts on day 1 (Wednesday) with the other three converting on Sunday morning.

Problem is that the Magic Morning is actually printed on our Disneyland Credit Card style tickets, does anyone think that the CM would take pity on me and issue me a single Magic Morning so we can all still use it on Saturday with the rest of the family?   

We have a lot of stuff scheduled, so it would be fairly pricey to not get the AP on that first day, so it really comes down to good deal or just those 3 will go and I will chill on main street when I can.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## disneychrista

gokdog said:


> Problem is that the Magic Morning is actually printed on our Disneyland Credit Card style tickets, does anyone think that the CM would take pity on me and issue me a single Magic Morning so we can all still use it on Saturday with the rest of the family?


Are you by chance staying at an onsite hotel (Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian, Paradise Pier)? If so no worries you get Magic Morning every day its offered.

Otherwise unfortunetly there are no seperate tickets for Magic Mornings, it is something that is coded to the ticket itself & once you upgrade it is lost. So you have to ask yourself if the value of your savings is worth missing Magic Morning (or Vice Versa).


----------



## blackjackdelta

As Disneychrista stated it is coded into the ticket and when they scan it will show no MM. It has nothing to do with pity, I be hangin for a bit outside the gates. Have fun anyway.

Jack


----------



## starshine514

gokdog said:


> Quick Magic Morning question,  we have a 5 day Costco package, but during this trip our intent was to get Annual Passports, 1 of which would be Premium, so we can start getting discounts on day 1 (Wednesday) with the other three converting on Sunday morning.
> 
> Problem is that the Magic Morning is actually printed on our Disneyland Credit Card style tickets, does anyone think that the CM would take pity on me and issue me a single Magic Morning so we can all still use it on Saturday with the rest of the family?
> 
> We have a lot of stuff scheduled, so it would be fairly pricey to not get the AP on that first day, so it really comes down to good deal or just those 3 will go and I will chill on main street when I can.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave



When you upgrade to your AP, they will take your ticket away. Have you considered doing MM on Thursday instead? You could join them, and then upgrade on your second day.


----------



## Ash20

Hi guys I just wanted to get your opinion on what order to do the following rides on a Sunday MM. I will not be in the park during the day, only for MM and then again for Fantasmic!:

Space Mountain
Nemo
Star Tours

I was planning to hit Nemo first as when I visited in 2007 I could never get on the ride. Even when I went straight there first thing in the morning (I had no MM that year) there was already a huge queue and the people I was with did not want to queue that long. 

Then I was going to ride Space Mountain a few times followed by Star Tours. I figure as Star Tours has a FP available I am bound to get on the ride at some point during my stay without a huge wait, whilst this will be my only day to ride Space Mountain before the holiday install. 

Is Nemo still really popular during MM? I feel like I have to do this ride first due to my previous experience with the queue. I guess I could also try to ride Nemo during a Fantasmic! show, but that never worked during my last visit, the queue just never seemed to get any shorter.


----------



## HydroGuy

Ash20 said:


> Hi guys I just wanted to get your opinion on what order to do the following rides on a Sunday MM. I will not be in the park during the day, only for MM and then again for Fantasmic!:
> 
> Space Mountain
> Nemo
> Star Tours
> 
> I was planning to hit Nemo first as when I visited in 2007 I could never get on the ride. Even when I went straight there first thing in the morning (I had no MM that year) there was already a huge queue and the people I was with did not want to queue that long.
> 
> Then I was going to ride Space Mountain a few times followed by Star Tours. I figure as Star Tours has a FP available I am bound to get on the ride at some point during my stay without a huge wait, whilst this will be my only day to ride Space Mountain before the holiday install.
> 
> Is Nemo still really popular during MM? I feel like I have to do this ride first due to my previous experience with the queue. I guess I could also try to ride Nemo during a Fantasmic! show, but that never worked during my last visit, the queue just never seemed to get any shorter.


Right now ST is by far the most popular. I would do

ST
Space
FNSV


----------



## Ash20

HydroGuy said:


> Right now ST is by far the most popular. I would do
> 
> ST
> Space
> FNSV



Thanks for this, I guess it is hard to predict how busy any ride is gonna be before you get in the park. Still I hope to get all three done during the MM.


----------



## M&M-Mommy

Heres MAYBE a new one...

We are headed down to DL for my daughters 3rd birthday and are trying to make the most out of our trip.
What if you have a 5 day hopper ticket that has 1 MM entry on it...and you are set to stay at the PPH for one night during your stay..(otherwise we are offsite). So..do we have 2 MM entries?? One with through the hotel and the other through the tickets?? The PPH reservation is early in the week and we wanted to use the MM on the ticket for later that week. How would we know if the MM would work later that week?? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HydroGuy

M&M-Mommy said:


> Heres MAYBE a new one...
> 
> We are headed down to DL for my daughters 3rd birthday and are trying to make the most out of our trip.
> What if you have a 5 day hopper ticket that has 1 MM entry on it...and you are set to stay at the PPH for one night during your stay..(otherwise we are offsite). So..do we have 2 MM entries?? One with through the hotel and the other through the tickets?? The PPH reservation is early in the week and we wanted to use the MM on the ticket for later that week. How would we know if the MM would work later that week??
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, you have two entries. But you have to be careful with your tix. If you are at PPH on the first day you want to do MM you want to use your room key for MM entrance and not your tix. So make sure the CM knows this. If you do your first MM before PPH then you are good.


----------



## VernonP

We are going for Gay Days this October(1 -5) and staying at the DGC Hotel (Convention Rates with Convention Rate tickets [5 day Park Hoppers]),  will we be able to get into the parks early on MM days since we are DLR Guests?  (There are too many pages to read through.)


----------



## blackjackdelta

VernonP said:


> We are going for Gay Days this October(1 -5) and staying at the DGC Hotel (Convention Rates with Convention Rate tickets [5 day Park Hoppers]), will we be able to get into the parks early on MM days since we are DLR Guests? (There are too many pages to read through.)


 
Yes it will be no problem.

Jack


----------



## VernonP

Thank you BlackJackDelta.  It has been hard trying to switch mindsets from East Coast to West Coast.  I'm still nervous about getting "Dining Reservations"/ west coast="Priority Seating" with 60 days before, lol.  
The hardest part is the Park Hours/Events/Showtimes are so late at the DLR compared to what we've been used to.


----------



## blackjackdelta

VernonP said:


> Thank you BlackJackDelta. It has been hard trying to switch mindsets from East Coast to West Coast. I'm still nervous about getting "Dining Reservations"/ west coast="Priority Seating" with 60 days before, lol.
> The hardest part is the Park Hours/Events/Showtimes are so late at the DLR compared to what we've been used to.


 
I would not be nervous, just need to know what you want.

You are welcome,

Jack


----------



## M&M-Mommy

HydroGuy said:


> Yes, you have two entries. But you have to be careful with your tix. If you are at PPH on the first day you want to do MM you want to use your room key for MM entrance and not your tix. So make sure the CM knows this. If you do your first MM before PPH then you are good.



Thank you for your help with this!! I will be sure to let the CM know!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Hound 109

> Originally Posted by *M&M-Mommy  *Heres MAYBE a new one...
> 
> We are headed down to DL for my daughters 3rd birthday and are trying to make the most out of our trip.
> What if you have a 5 day hopper ticket that has 1 MM entry on it...and you are set to stay at the PPH for one night during your stay..(otherwise we are offsite). So..do we have 2 MM entries?? One with through the hotel and the other through the tickets?? The PPH reservation is early in the week and we wanted to use the MM on the ticket for later that week. How would we know if the MM would work later that week??
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Answered by Hydroguy:



HydroGuy said:


> Yes, you have two entries. But you have to be careful with your tix. If you are at PPH on the first day you want to do MM you want to use your room key for MM entrance and not your tix. So make sure the CM knows this. If you do your first MM before PPH then you are good.



HG is (of course) correct.


But in case anyone else is reading.......M&M Mommy didn't mention *which* night (early in the week) she's staying at the PP.  

FWIW, if one is staying ONE night (onsite) & that night is SATURDAY night, then one could enjoy both Sat. AND Sun. MM (for that one night stay).  Because one can enjoy MM on departure day AND arrival day (if you get up early enough to do it) of a stay onsite.  (i've done it twice ).

Then use the OTHER MM entry (because one has a 5 day hopper) on another MM day.


----------



## tylerg

Been reading  the thread.

It is suggested we use MM on our first day of our trip.
The issue I see is we wont have our tickets yet. Will that slow us down .

We arrive

Sunday, September 4, 2011
Overall Crowds
Crowd Level: 5 out of 10
Disneyland
Crowd Level: 3.8 out of 10
Park Hours: 9:00am - 12:00am
Morning Magic Hour at 8:00am

We do WOC  @ 9pm with Picinic


Our other Day is

Tuesday, September 6, 2011
Overall Crowds
Crowd Level: 1 out of 10
Disneyland
Crowd Level: 1.1 out of 10
Park Hours: 10:00am - 8:00pm
Morning Magic Hour at 9:00am

On Tuesday its my DD b-day 6.

I have Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique  at 10:10AM

And Princess lunch at Ariel grotto at 2:10 pm

Might do a Early entry breakfast if I don't do MM this day.

I am Game for getting to the Park as soon as I can
 be on the property and waiting.. What is the soonest I can do that. where would I park .
coming from LAX area that morning.
Looking to work in a Breakfast early 

I figure I can re arrange my appointment times on Tuesday if needed.

We fly out at 6:40 pm lax on Wed and might do   some morning disney that day also.

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

tylerg said:


> Been reading the thread.
> 
> It is suggested we use MM on our first day of our trip.
> The issue I see is we wont have our tickets yet. Will that slow us down .
> 
> We arrive
> 
> Sunday, September 4, 2011
> Overall Crowds
> Crowd Level: 5 out of 10
> Disneyland
> Crowd Level: 3.8 out of 10
> Park Hours: 9:00am - 12:00am
> Morning Magic Hour at 8:00am
> 
> We do WOC @ 9pm with Picinic


Yes, it is likely to slow you down. In June we needed a day ticket on an MM day and the ticket booths that day did not open until MM started. Fortunately we had planned for that and it worked out OK.

Get your tickets before you arrive. It is is cheaper that way anyways.


----------



## tylerg

HG?

So we booked our package thru Alaska Air  with 5- Day park hopper .
I figure I will need to go to the gate to get entry passes right.

You think I should do my  MM then on the Tuesday later on in our trip as if i understand I wont be able to get my tickets the night before at the gate.

Also when do you think I should fit in Princess fair .. Th BBB day or some other day.

Thanks for your responses.

Tyler


----------



## HydroGuy

tylerg said:


> HG?
> 
> So we booked our package thru Alaska Air with 5- Day park hopper .
> I figure I will need to go to the gate to get entry passes right.
> 
> You think I should do my MM then on the Tuesday later on in our trip as if i understand I wont be able to get my tickets the night before at the gate.
> 
> Also when do you think I should fit in Princess fair .. Th BBB day or some other day.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> Tyler


I have never bought DLR tickets as part of a package. I don't know how they get them to you.

If you can't get to MM on time Sunday then yes Tuesday would be your next best bet.

Usually the first day is best for MM because you have the most energy and in principal do not have a late night the previous night and can get a solid night's sleep.

In your case the Tuesday MM starts at 9AM so it is a bit less of an issue than when I was there last week and MM was 7AM on Tuesday.


----------



## Love Tink

DLR29 said:


> *When does security open on a MM day?*
> According to one board member, the security lines have opened at 6:25-6:30 on a day when the park opens at 8AM and MM is at 7AM.



Seeing this thread come back to the top reminded me that I wanted to comment/ask about our experience with MM earlier this month.

On Tuesday, August 8 we arrived for MM at about 6:40. Security was not yet open. We got in the security line, and were not very far back.

The line continued to grow and grow, as we waited and waited.

The security personnel arrived and started checking people through at 6:52.

I was really peturbed! I couldn't believe they only let people into the esplanade fewer than ten minutes before MM. We were close enough to the front that we got to the turnstiles by 7:02 or so. But if you arrived at 6:50, you probably wouldn't have made the turnstiles until 7:15.

Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## HydroGuy

Love Tink said:


> Seeing this thread come back to the top reminded me that I wanted to comment/ask about our experience with MM earlier this month.
> 
> On Tuesday, August 8 we arrived for MM at about 6:40. Security was not yet open. We got in the security line, and were not very far back.
> 
> The line continued to grow and grow, as we waited and waited.
> 
> The security personnel arrived and started checking people through at 6:52.
> 
> I was really peturbed! I couldn't believe they only let people into the esplanade fewer than ten minutes before MM. We were close enough to the front that we got to the turnstiles by 7:02 or so. But if you arrived at 6:50, you probably wouldn't have made the turnstiles until 7:15.
> 
> Anyone know if this is normal?


Not normal. They more often let the MM queue at security thru closer to 30 minutes early.


----------



## bumbershoot

Love Tink said:


> I was really peturbed! I couldn't believe they only let people into the esplanade fewer than ten minutes before MM. We were close enough to the front that we got to the turnstiles by 7:02 or so. But if you arrived at 6:50, you probably wouldn't have made the turnstiles until 7:15.
> 
> Anyone know if this is normal?



It happened to us back in '09.  What made it so much worse was that I'd messed up my time in my head, and my husband didn't say anything, and we got there an hour earlier than I'd planned.  Whoopsie.




tylerg said:


> HG?
> 
> So we booked our package thru Alaska Air  with 5- Day park hopper .
> I figure I will need to go to the gate to get entry passes right.



Call them, see how you get your tickets.  When we booked a Costco package, our actual tickets came in the package after the pay-in-full date had passed and we'd paid in full.

"For questions or additional information regarding your Alaska Airlines Vacations package, contact us at 1-800-468-2248."


It's recommended to do MM early in the trip mainly, IMO, for people who are coming from the east, where the time change is in favor of getting up really early but not having your body understand that it's early.  If you're on an Alaska Air vacation package, you stand a chance of not having a time change, so doing MM early simply has to do with stamina and exhaustion levels as you go further into your trip.


----------



## closetmickey

We would like to hit Fantasyland and Nemo on this Tuesday's MM.  What type of line can we expect at Nemo if we head over there 10-15 min before the conclusion of MM?  Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

closetmickey said:


> We would like to hit Fantasyland and Nemo on this Tuesday's MM. What type of line can we expect at Nemo if we head over there 10-15 min before the conclusion of MM? Thanks!


I would expect it to be 5-10 minutes. Not saying I am right but if I was there now that is what I would expect.


----------



## FourOrchards

We will be going to DL on Sept 8th (Thurs) - Sept 11th (Saturday)  

So we have MM either Thurs or Sat.  Which will be better for us to use?  

All passes valid on thurs and on Sat they are blocked for SoCal...does that make a difference at all?

Also, the DL park closes at 6:00 pm on Thurs...any idea why?


----------



## HydroGuy

FourOrchards said:


> We will be going to DL on Sept 8th (Thurs) - Sept 11th (Saturday)
> 
> So we have MM either Thurs or Sat. Which will be better for us to use?
> 
> All passes valid on thurs and on Sat they are blocked for SoCal...does that make a difference at all?
> 
> Also, the DL park closes at 6:00 pm on Thurs...any idea why?


The issue of AP blockage is really only an issue around summer time and other high season times. Ignore it for Sept.

I think DL closes at 6PM because of event. Can't remember which.

Unless there is a good reason otherwise then using MM on the first possible day is best because you will have the most energy earlier in your trip.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

I have received conflicting information from 2 different agents and relying on the info to make a decision.  Fellow Disers seem to be in the know:

Plan use Disney Visa Reward and stay onsite at DLH at end of Oct. if they allow Magic Morning more than one time.  (I am planning on going Thurs Oct 27-30 so there would be 3 MM).

If not then I want to stay for a much less amount at Fairfield in where 4th noc is free and with Costco I can get the free Character Bkfst.

Girls have voted and prefer the MM. extras.

My original agent said MM good all 3 days.  Second call to double check (always interesting how they all have different info) said no only good for 1 day.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nemofans

First off, there is currently a discount for Disney Visa members for 25% off at DLR hotel.  2nd, everyone here says MM for each morning available if staying at Disney hotel.  That will give us 2 during our trip.  The package I booked says 1 MM, but I think we can get in another MM just showing our KTTW card, right?


----------



## sonnyjane

PoohBearFriends said:


> I have received conflicting information from 2 different agents and relying on the info to make a decision.  Fellow Disers seem to be in the know:
> 
> Plan use Disney Visa Reward and stay onsite at DLH at end of Oct. if they allow Magic Morning more than one time.  (I am planning on going Thurs Oct 27-30 so there would be 3 MM).
> 
> If not then I want to stay for a much less amount at Fairfield in where 4th noc is free and with Costco I can get the free Character Bkfst.
> 
> Girls have voted and prefer the MM. extras.
> 
> My original agent said MM good all 3 days.  Second call to double check (always interesting how they all have different info) said no only good for 1 day.
> 
> Thanks for your help.





nemofans said:


> First off, there is currently a discount for Disney Visa members for 25% off at DLR hotel.  2nd, everyone here says MM for each morning available if staying at Disney hotel.  That will give us 2 during our trip.  The package I booked says 1 MM, but I think we can get in another MM just showing our KTTW card, right?



For PoohBearFriends, the written material says one MM, but it is very common knowledge and confirmed several hundred times over that you can participate in MM any day it is offered if you're staying on-site.  You just show your room key.  Nemofans, there is no KTTW card at Disneyland.  To get into the MM as a hotel guests, you just show your room key (and your park ticket or AP of course).


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thank You so so much!  It is a big price difference but I really want to stay at a resort Hotel at least once.  I need some perks to tell myself it is worth it.


----------



## disneychrista

The multi-MM thing is an "unofficial benefit" of staying on site. Meaning they could change it at anytime. But it has been going on for years, so I don't see them changing it anytime soon.


----------



## NMMickeymom

I have been to Disneyland a fair amount but I really appreciate being able to "freshen up" my navigating skills with all your wonderful information.  Thank You!!!


----------



## snesguy

PoohBearFriends said:


> Thank You so so much!  It is a big price difference but I really want to stay at a resort Hotel at least once.  I need some perks to tell myself it is worth it.



My opinion: it's worth it.

As mentioned, you will get Magic Mornings every morning it's available. This is the biggest perk. Yes, before you arrive, officially they will claim it's only one Magic Morning, but when you check in they will give you the good news that it's every day it's offered.

You can use the Grand Californian private entrance to DCA in the morning (even when staying at DLH or PPH).

You don't have to deal with shuttles which to me is also a big perk. You can walk to the parks, walk back for a rest during the day, and walk back later. It's much faster than a shuttle and you don't have to wait in hot sun until a shuttle arrives and be packed in on a shuttle.

If you're staying for multiple days you can have the merchandise you buy in the parks sent to your hotel for pickup later (they take overnight to deliver it) so you don't have to lug it around the park.

You get to stay in the magic!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thank you so much!  That helps alot.  I talked my best friend into flying out from Michigan to join us so that will be helpful with the girls and a lot of fun.

Believe it or not I did find on one of the many searches I was doing on the disneyland website that it actually says you get to do all the magic mornings available and the reservation agent the 3rd time (when I added my friend) said it was that way also.


----------



## lovedisneyland1

What time does the mickey and friends parking structure open on magic morning days? We are staying off site but still have 1 magic morning with our AAA tickets.


----------



## disneychrista

lovedisneyland1 said:


> What time does the mickey and friends parking structure open on magic morning days? We are staying off site but still have 1 magic morning with our AAA tickets.



30 minutes before Magic Mornings begins  (ie 6:30 for a 7am MM/8am general admission opening)


----------



## dnamertz

DLR29 said:


> As for Nemo and Star Tours, I wouldn't recommend riding them either during MM because unless you are one of the first ones in their respective lines, the combined wait time + ride time can suck up at least half of your MM hour, if not the whole thing.  I'd much rather ride 9 rides in an hour than 1-2 rides.
> 
> *Are Fastpasses offered for Space, Star Tours or Buzz during MM?*
> No, FP machines will begin operating at official park opening.  And FP for Buzz has been discontinued overall as of February 2011.



You don't recommend riding Star Tours during MM because of the long wait/ride times.  But, if I plan on riding it (or at least getting a FP) right at the official park opening time (after we've already been in the park during our MM hour), when should we get in line to ride and/or get a FP?  If we get to ST minutes before the park officially opens (which will be 10am when we are there) how long will the lines be?



DLR29 said:


> On days where official park opening is 10AM, MM would be 9AM.  I believe that there is a rope drop at 9 at Fantasyland and Tomorrowland.  Then another at 10AM for Adventureland and Frontierland.  Nobody is let into the park until 9AM.  Non-MM guests might be allowed in any time between 9:30 and 10AM.



You say there might be a rope drop for a 9am MM, but you also say nobody is let into the park until 9am.  Don't they have to let people in prior to 9am if they are having a rope drop at that time?


----------



## dnamertz

Also, how are the lines for It's A Small World during the holidays?  I'm guessing this isn't a good ride to go on during MM because it's a long ride, but are the lines extremely long for this ride later in the day when it's decorated for Christmas?


----------



## skiingfast

dnamertz said:


> You don't recommend riding Star Tours during MM because of the long wait/ride times.  But, if I plan on riding it (or at least getting a FP) right at the official park opening time (after we've already been in the park during our MM hour), when should we get in line to ride and/or get a FP?  If we get to ST minutes before the park officially opens (which will be 10am when we are there) how long will the lines be?
> 
> 
> 
> *You say there might be a rope drop for a 9am MM, but you also say nobody is let into the park until 9am.  Don't they have to let people in prior to 9am if they are having a rope drop at that time?*



The ST info is a bit old, it varies now since most people have already ridden it.  It can still get long lines on very busy days but otherwise you can expect 15-30 minutes of MM people already waiting.

As far as the bolded part, it looks like it needs an edit since it contradicts itself.



dnamertz said:


> Also, how are the lines for It's A Small World during the holidays?  I'm guessing this isn't a good ride to go on during MM because it's a long ride, but are the lines extremely long for this ride later in the day when it's decorated for Christmas?



IASW does get long lines during the holidays, but during MM not as many people get back to it, and it is good at loading lots of people so it takes a while for the line to build.  You might try to ride it when you see the line is short 15-25 or right after MM if its a priority for you.  Also don't forget at night it has lights on it that you will want to see.


----------



## dnamertz

skiingfast said:


> The ST info is a bit old, it varies now since most people have already ridden it.  It can still get long lines on very busy days but otherwise you can expect 15-30 minutes of MM people already waiting.



15-30 minutes of MM people waiting to get on the ride, or waiting for FP's?


----------



## skiingfast

dnamertz said:


> 15-30 minutes of MM people waiting to get on the ride, or waiting for FP's?



The ride.  The FP machines had long lines at the beginning of summer when ST opened.  Now it's no problem, a few minutes at worst.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Just to recap:  So is the general consensus to use FP for ST and not do it during MM?


----------



## ArchOwl

PoohBearFriends said:


> Just to recap:  So is the general consensus to use FP for ST and not do it during MM?



That is generally the accepted wisdom around here because the ride itself takes awhile, so you will burn through a good chunk of MM riding it.  

This of course is assuming you have other things you want to accomplish during MM, particularly anything in Fantasyland.  The rides at Fantasyland are "slow loaders" and only load one group at a time.  The line builds exponentially throughout the day.  If you have any desire to ride the Fantasyland rides, you should do so during MM when the lines are the shortest.  

Then be ready to grab a FP for ST right as the park opens, guaranteeing a short return time.  If ST is something you want to ride multiple times, you could (if very quick) grab FPs at opening and walk with great purpose to the ST standby line before it starts filling.  I did this awhile back, I took all the tickets and was waiting in the ST FP line by 7:55.  I was out of the ST FP line by 8:02 and meeting my friends at the standby ST line by 8:03.  We beat the stampede.  But ST was a huge priority for us that day, we rode it 4 times!


----------



## DLR29

dnamertz said:


> You don't recommend riding Star Tours during MM because of the long wait/ride times.  But, if I plan on riding it (or at least getting a FP) right at the official park opening time (after we've already been in the park during our MM hour), when should we get in line to ride and/or get a FP?  If we get to ST minutes before the park officially opens (which will be 10am when we are there) how long will the lines be?
> 
> 
> 
> You say there might be a rope drop for a 9am MM, but you also say nobody is let into the park until 9am.  Don't they have to let people in prior to 9am if they are having a rope drop at that time?



1. I would not ride ST at 10AM if at 9AM it opened for MM.  If you are literally one of the first people in the park for MM, you may be able to ride ST with a relatively short wait, but otherwise you might be waiting 15-30 min and that does take up most of your MM.  If you're ok with that, then go for it.  My personal preference would be to use MM for the FL rides that don't have FP and I can knock out 7+ rides during that hour instead of 1 or 2.

So to ride ST, I recommend getting a FP.  If you line up a couple minutes before 10AM in the FP line, you should get a FP for a relatively early time (like 11:00-12:00), and be able to return later and ride very quickly.

2.  Also keep in mind that a day where the park opens at 10AM will be a low-crowded day, so you actually may be able to ride ST with a short wait throughout the day.  Most of my MM advice is for days that are slightly more crowded so take it with a grain of salt.  On 10AM opening days, you don't need to "beat the crowds" as much. 

3. Poor wording on my part for the second part.  They'll let MM people into the park like a couple min before 9 and then do the rope drop at 9.  I'll go back and clarify.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Has it been discussed, and/or does anyone want to venture to guess how (or if) DCA will handle MM once it 'reopens'?  I would think that with Carsland, and the other new changes, that a MM there would be desirable.

I'm in the early stages of planning a trip next fall, and am concerned about the crowds around Carsland.  I'd love it if they worked a MM into the equation to give us early risers a shot at getting in before the heavy crowds descend.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Has it been discussed, and/or does anyone want to venture to guess how (or if) DCA will handle MM once it 'reopens'?  I would think that with Carsland, and the other new changes, that a MM there would be desirable.
> 
> I'm in the early stages of planning a trip next fall, and am concerned about the crowds around Carsland.  I'd love it if they worked a MM into the equation to give us early risers a shot at getting in before the heavy crowds descend.



There are rumors that DCA will get their own MMs. If they'll be the same or different days than DL and what areas will be open, no one knows.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> There are rumors that DCA will get their own MMs. If they'll be the same or different days than DL and what areas will be open, no one knows.



Thanks so much!  I hope the rumors are true.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks so much!  I hope the rumors are true.



I think they will be. They are already doing an early entry for onsite hotel guests. 


BTW: I've not a Nolan too. He'll be 3 in December. Great name!


----------



## HydroGuy

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> There are rumors that DCA will get their own MMs. If they'll be the same or different days than DL and what areas will be open, no one knows.


See 

Al Lutz Mega-Update - DCA Magic Mornings?, Lots of Refurbs, PFF Moving, Tiered Prices


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thank you ARCHOWL for the feedback.  That is good info.

This is the first time I have stayed at a resort and we will be there for 3 MM.  I love doing FL when I can run on 2 PP, 1 Dumbo, 1 Alice, 1-2 Matterhorn and a teacup by the time the hour is up.  We then hit SM and get a FP.  

I just wanted to know if I should change 1 of the MM to start in TL.


----------



## ArchOwl

PoohBearFriends said:


> Thank you ARCHOWL for the feedback.  That is good info.
> 
> This is the first time I have stayed at a resort and we will be there for 3 MM.  I love doing FL when I can run on 2 PP, 1 Dumbo, 1 Alice, 1-2 Matterhorn and a teacup by the time the hour is up.  We then hit SM and get a FP.
> 
> I just wanted to know if I should change 1 of the MM to start in TL.



Cool!  3 MM would be tons of fun.  If you want to switch one of them up and do TL since you have two other MM, I don't see why not.  Most folks don't get 3 MM, so the advice for you could be a lot different.  You could do ST and SM during MM and beat the stampede to get a ST FP for later.  Have fun!


----------



## disneychrista

DCA already kinda has a MM. They open at 9:30am and Soarin' & Mermaid are open and you can get your FP for World of Color during this time.


----------



## unclefuz

MM for DCA would be awesome. Just as long as Screamin' is part of it.


----------



## ArchOwl

disneychrista said:


> DCA already kinda has a MM. They open at 9:30am and Soarin' & Mermaid are open and you can get your FP for World of Color during this time.



Yeah, but a MM for Carsland this summer would be super amazing!  I hope they decide to do something like that.  I would definitely stay on property to be able to access Carsland before the general public because I feel like it is going to be a madhouse!


----------



## blackjackdelta

ArchOwl said:


> Yeah, but a MM for Carsland this summer would be super amazing! I hope they decide to do something like that. I would definitely stay on property to be able to access Carsland before the general public because I feel like it is going to be a madhouse!


 

Have to agree. I have to come down to DLR again this August since my youngest DD thinks she is going to go to Disney college and check in is the week of the 11th?, we will see if she gets accepted, otherwise may skip this year.

Jack


----------



## bkgilliam

does the rule still apply if you buy a 3 or more day pass you get 1 MM.


----------



## HydroGuy

bkgilliam said:


> does the rule still apply if you buy a 3 or more day pass you get 1 MM.


Yep


----------



## brookiethecookie

bkgilliam said:


> does the rule still apply if you buy a 3 or more day pass you get 1 MM.



We just bought 5 day park hopper passes and got 1 MM with it, from disneyland.com. HTH


----------



## HETRICKL

Are the fast pass machines available during magic morning hours?

Also, if you don't ride Nemo during MM because the long is already too long, when is the best time to ride?

Thanks


----------



## disneychrista

HETRICKL said:


> Are the fast pass machines available during magic morning hours?


No they are not.



> Also, if you don't ride Nemo during MM because the long is already too long, when is the best time to ride?


On a non-MM day.


----------



## sonnyjane

HETRICKL said:


> Are the fast pass machines available during magic morning hours?
> 
> Also, if you don't ride Nemo during MM because the long is already too long, when is the best time to ride?
> 
> Thanks



No FP during MM.  I find the line for Nemo to be much shorter at night.


----------



## HydroGuy

HETRICKL said:


> Are the fast pass machines available during magic morning hours?
> 
> Also, if you don't ride Nemo during MM because the long is already too long, when is the best time to ride?
> 
> Thanks


The OP answers the first question:



DLR29 said:


> *Are Fastpasses offered for Space, Star Tours or Buzz during MM?*
> No, FP machines will begin operating at official park opening. And FP for Buzz has been discontinued overall as of February 2011.


The second question is really not the right question to ask. The queue for Nemo is not the issue per se. It is that the time it takes to board the ride, do the ride, and exit the ride eats up most of the MM hour. That time is much better spent on FantasyLand rides.

I have found short lines (10 minutes) for Nemo mid-morning on recent trips. The shortest tend to be early evening during parades. It fluctuates. You need to cruise past, take a look at the line (it is a slow loading ride so a short line can take a long time - check the estimated wait time or use a smart phone app), and then decide on the spot to ride or come back.


----------



## MinnieSkis

I keep getting an error message when I try searching the thread so here is my question:

  We will be staying in the DVC Villas at GCH and we will be there for 2 magic mornings. We purchased the military salute tickets which state that they are not valid for magic mornings.  When I called Disney they said that upon check-in we will receive a voucher for 1 magic morning entry.  So, I'm confused.  I thought that staying on property allowed you access to magic mornings every day that they offer it on your trip.  Will we be able to access magic mornings with our military salute tickets since we are staying on-site or does the exclusion still apply?  If we can access magic mornings, will we only get one day?  This matters b/c of character breakfast reservations.


----------



## blackjackdelta

MinnieSkis said:


> I keep getting an error message when I try searching the thread so here is my question:
> 
> We will be staying in the DVC Villas at GCH and we will be there for 2 magic mornings. We purchased the military salute tickets which state that they are not valid for magic mornings. When I called Disney they said that upon check-in we will receive a voucher for 1 magic morning entry. So, I'm confused. I thought that staying on property allowed you access to magic mornings every day that they offer it on your trip. Will we be able to access magic mornings with our military salute tickets since we are staying on-site or does the exclusion still apply? If we can access magic mornings, will we only get one day? This matters b/c of character breakfast reservations.


 
You can do your reservations without the MM but all you have to do is show them your room key and an entry ticket. You are OK.

Jack


----------



## MinnieSkis

blackjackdelta said:


> You can do your reservations without the MM but all you have to do is show them your room key and an entry ticket. You are OK.
> 
> Jack



Thank you. We were trying to have breakfast after magic morning but I'm assuming then that our ticket exclusion trumps the resort benefit?  If that is the case,  I guess I wil schedule an earlier breakfast so that we can be ready for rope drop.  Kids are early risers


----------



## KCmike

Is it still only one magic morning if you stay offsite? We are thinking of saving money this year and staying at a good neighbor with a 5 day hopper.


----------



## blackjackdelta

KCmike said:


> Is it still only one magic morning if you stay offsite? We are thinking of saving money this year and staying at a good neighbor with a 5 day hopper.


 
Currently only one Mike.

Jack


----------



## Hound 109

MinnieSkis said:


> Thank you. We were trying to have breakfast after magic morning but I'm assuming then that our ticket exclusion trumps the resort benefit?  If that is the case,  I guess I wil schedule an earlier breakfast so that we can be ready for rope drop.  Kids are early risers



I may be mis reading your question, but just to be clear:

If you're staying on site the "resort benefit" allows you to enjoy MM each day of your stay (including check out day AND check in day).  Even with military tickets.


----------



## Nintfamily

I had *hoped* for 2 MM as I bought 6 day park hoppers from Alaska Airlines (a whole package) but it seems we only get one.  We are staying off site at Tropicana.


----------



## DLR29

Nintfamily said:


> I had *hoped* for 2 MM as I bought 6 day park hoppers from Alaska Airlines (a whole package) but it seems we only get one.  We are staying off site at Tropicana.



Not sure why you had hoped for that because that has never been the case for staying offsite.  AAA used to offer a multiple "Early Entry" (back when it was EE) perk for their packages but it has been at least 3 years since they have offered that.


----------



## Nintfamily

DLR29 said:


> Not sure why you had hoped for that because that has never been the case for staying offsite.  AAA used to offer a multiple "Early Entry" (back when it was EE) perk for their packages but it has been at least 3 years since they have offered that.



It was random hoping in all honesty.  The thought was if you got 1 for a 3 day, would you get 2 for 6 days?   It isn't the end of the world...just a random hope   I am just thrilled to be going back to Disneyland


----------



## mmmears

Is the only ride that is open early at CA Soarin'?  (based on post #1)

I thought I read somewhere else that Little Mermaid was open, too...


----------



## HydroGuy

mmmears said:


> Is the only ride that is open early at CA Soarin'? (based on post #1)
> 
> I thought I read somewhere else that Little Mermaid was open, too...


LMAUA is usually open too. All of this will change on June 15 I expect.

See "The Official Scoop on DCA's Unofficial Morning Opening Hours" - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2680309


----------



## DLR29

Updated with the new info on AP Early Entry!   I also went through the entire thread and made some other changes.


----------



## CrazyDuck

DLR29 said:


> Updated with the new info on AP Early Entry!   I also went through the entire thread and made some other changes.



You going to add the info about the EMH for DCA?


----------



## DLR29

CrazyDuck said:


> You going to add the info about the EMH for DCA?



That's what I meant.  I did.  Check the first post


----------



## disneychrista

Looking forward to APEE! Two EE's when I expected none! **Happy Dance**


----------



## DISHoppy

DLR29 said:


> Updated with the new info on AP Early Entry!   I also went through the entire thread and made some other changes.



FYI, the CM I spoke with today when calling the DLR general info line stated that this is only for APs @ this point. 

-Kevin


----------



## disneychrista

DISHoppy said:


> FYI, the CM I spoke with today when calling the DLR general info line stated that this is only for APs @ this point.



I thought that Disney had annoucned the DCA EE for hotel guests already.


----------



## DISHoppy

disneychrista said:


> I thought that Disney had annoucned the DCA EE for hotel guests already.



Kinda. Sorta. Officially unofficial. The DIS tweeted and posted this yesterday:



> Beginning 06/18/12, Disneyland Resort Hotel guests will be able to enjoy Magic Mornings EVERY day!
> 
> In addition to the existing Magic Mornings at Disneyland Park, guests will be able to visit Disney California Adventure 1 hour early on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays.
> 
> The Magic Morning schedule for those with 3 Day + Park Hopper Tickets will not change



And then tweeted and posted this today:



> Beginning soon, Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders will be able to sign up for Annual Passholder Early Entry events.
> 
> The events will take place 06/18/12 through 9/13/12 and will allow Passholders entry into the Parks one hour early on selected days.
> 
> The events will typically take place at Disneyland Park on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays, and Disney California Adventure on Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.
> 
> Passholders will need to register for the event at least 3 days in advance and can only register for one event at each Park.
> 
> Registration begins soon!



Only APEE has been officially announced @ this point:

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/passes/early-entry/

So based on what has been announced and 'announced' it appears that APEEs will occur on DL MM/EE days, and DCA MMs/EEs for resort guests will occur on days when DL/AP MMs/EEs do not  (M/W/F). But according to the CM I spoke with today, that is not the case....yet. See the Matterhorn height requirement thread about CMs that may have bad 411 or could be mistaken. I have personally overheard a CM tell a guest @ DHS in WDW that TSM was going down for a refurb in April (this was early March), when in fact TSM did not close until August/September for the TS 3 enhancement/refurb. 

-Kevin


----------



## brenda1966

So, it appears the parks will be open early every single day of the week this summer -- both parks.  Am I understanding this correct??

The CA EE will be private -- ie AP holders and Resort guests only. This will be every day of the week, either AP or Resort guests.

The DL EE will be a mix of public and private.  Public being the Magic Morning's we get with a hopper pass, one of them.  The private being AP or Resort guests.

I've always really disliked going on a day when I was an hour behind the crowds. Now there is no way to avoid that, except for the one magic morning.  *sigh*.   It's nice that AP's and Resort guests are getting perks.    This could change our touring strategy a bit.  I wonder what time CA will open to the masses and where we should head when it does.


----------



## CrazyDuck

brenda1966 said:


> The CA EE will be private -- ie AP holders and Resort guests only. This will be every day of the week, either AP or Resort guests.
> 
> The DL EE will be a mix of public and private.  Public being the Magic Morning's we get with a hopper pass, one of them.  The private being AP or Resort guests.



Did you read this somewhere?  I thought it was DCA on M,W,F and DL on S,T,Th,Sa


----------



## DLR29

CrazyDuck said:


> Did you read this somewhere?  I thought it was DCA on M,W,F and DL on S,T,Th,Sa



From what has been officially confirmed by Disney...

*DL Magic Morning (resort and 3+ hopper guests)- Tu, Th, Sa, Su
DL APEE- M, W,F

DCA APEE- Tu, Th, Sa, Su*

With rumors of DCA Magic Morning for resort guests on M, W, F


----------



## Jen&Trenton

Thank you!!!


----------



## CateinPhoenix

Can anyone confirm as of today's date, which rides are "disconnected" from the FP system?


----------



## DLR29

CateinPhoenix said:


> Can anyone confirm as of today's date, which rides are "disconnected" from the FP system?



-Roger Rabbit (DL)
-California Screamin (DCA)
-World of Color (DCA)

Also the two parks' FP systems are disconnected from each other.  FP is not offered during MM.


----------



## DLR29

UPDATE:  Just updated the entire opening post (and the overall title of the thread) to try and clarify all of the confusion between the different Early Admission programs happening this summer.  Hopefully the OP makes sense.  Please let me know if something is not clear or could be said better.  I tried to make it as straight forward as possible, but it's difficult with all of the weird terms that Disney is using.


----------



## Hound 109

Thanks for updating the first page DLR29.

Once the DCA attraction list for their early hour is announced, this thread will be the "go to" thread for early morning touring.

Quick question from your OP on the first page:



> *What*? Entrance to Disneyland Park or Disney California Adventure one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions
> 
> *Who*? Annual Passholders (of any of the 4 levels)
> 
> *When*? AP holders can register online for 1 APEE at each park (DL and DCA) between 6/18/12-9/13/12. There is no indication at this point about if APEE will continue after 9/13/12.
> 
> APEE dates are OPPOSITE of MM/EMH:
> -*DL APEE will be on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday*.
> -DCA APEE will be on Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> Like the other 2 EA options, APEE at both parks begins 1 hour before park opening



If I'm reading this correct, will they be opening DL at 7am on MWF for AP holders only?

Obviously AP holders will want to visit CarsLand in DCA, but will their be enough demand (from AP holders during the week) to keep DL busy on MWF?  (or do you think that hotel guests will also enjoy this perk at DL on MWF?)

Great thread.....& thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> UPDATE: Just updated the entire opening post (and the overall title of the thread) to try and clarify all of the confusion between the different Early Admission programs happening this summer. Hopefully the OP makes sense. Please let me know if something is not clear or could be said better. I tried to make it as straight forward as possible, but it's difficult with all of the weird terms that Disney is using.


Good job! This will help a lot of folks this summer!


----------



## tinkermomma

Thank you so much DLR29!! This is great!


----------



## DLR29

Hound 109 said:


> Thanks for updating the first page DLR29.
> 
> Once the DCA attraction list for their early hour is announced, this thread will be the "go to" thread for early morning touring.
> 
> Quick question from your OP on the first page:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm reading this correct, will they be opening DL at 7am on MWF for AP holders only?
> 
> Obviously AP holders will want to visit CarsLand in DCA, but will their be enough demand (from AP holders during the week) to keep DL busy on MWF?  (or do you think that hotel guests will also enjoy this perk at DL on MWF?)
> 
> Great thread.....& thanks.



Yes, we will see if DL's APEE crowd levels are on par with a normal MM day.  Considering the APEE program is only running for 13 weeks and 3 days a week, that's 39 potential days for AP holders to take advantage of it.  With about a million AP holders, I do think there will be enough demand (without also including hotel guests) to keep DL busy during this temporary summer thing.  I'm guessing, though, that the ones in the middle of the summer when the SoCal APs are blocked out will be much quieter than come late August.

I'm thinking of signing up for APEE on my birthday, wed Sept 5th.


----------



## perlster

For July 2, 4, 6 and 9, the DCAP calendar lists "Early admission"






The crack Disney web team helpfully provides a pop-up that explains "Early admission" at *Disneyland Park* 


(It was reported earlier that Roger Rabbit is now "on the FP grid" - confirmed or not?)


----------



## Butterfly123

This is a great thread...thank you!...but it is now 36 pages, and I'm not sure if the answer to this question is in there, but it is a lot of posts to sort through!

Question:  We have 4 day park hoppers, we are staying off site, and will be there mid July.  Can we use our one MM at either DL or DCA, or do we need to use it at DL?

Thanks....and I apologize if this question has already been answered!


----------



## subtchr

Butterfly123 said:


> Question:  We have 4 day park hoppers, we are staying off site, and will be there mid July.  Can we use our one MM at either DL or DCA, or do we need to use it at DL?



Sorry, but my understanding is that MM is only available at DL. 

The only early entry to DCA is via EMH for Disney resort hotel guests (MWF at DCA, SSTTh at DL) and APEE (opposite days to the hotel guest's EMH days).

I have a question for those in the know - what is the capacity of the three Disneyland Resort hotels at full occupancy? I'm excited about the opportunity to use a Friday EMH at DCA in late June, but I'd like an idea how many people could potentially be joining us! Now, I realize that (and please bear with this old math major):

If x = Number of guests staying at the three hotels
x-y = Number of guests who plan to use that EMH on a given MWF morning, and 
x-y-z = Number of guests who actually USE it (z = the number of guests who PLAN to be at the gate at 6:45 am but who just can't drag themselves out of that comfy bed!)

It won't affect my decision - we'll be there regardless - but I'm curious.


----------



## HydroGuy

Butterfly123 said:


> This is a great thread...thank you!...but it is now 36 pages, and I'm not sure if the answer to this question is in there, but it is a lot of posts to sort through!
> 
> Question: We have 4 day park hoppers, we are staying off site, and will be there mid July. Can we use our one MM at either DL or DCA, or do we need to use it at DL?
> 
> Thanks....and I apologize if this question has already been answered!


FYI you are not supposed to read everthing! Only the first post. 


From the OP it is only for DL - at least as far as Disney has announced.



DLR29 said:


> *1. Magic Morning (MM)*
> 
> *What?* Entrance to Disneyland Park one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions
> 
> *Who? *Guests can take advantage of MM by purchasing ANY ticket of 3 or more days. This will entitle the ticket holder to one MM admission. There are some exceptions such as Gay Day, military, and convention tickets, but most big name ticket sellers have MM eligible tickets (Disney, AAA, Costco, So. Cal City Pass, most online sources such as ARES Travel)
> 
> *When?* MM is currently offered on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday (the days that start with "S" and "T"). And MM is ALWAYS one hour before official park opening.
> 
> *How?* Enter just like you would normally and the MM is deducted from your ticket. There is no extra piece of paper or voucher needed for MM.


----------



## perlster

DLR has "announced" something on the *official *calendar that it never has before.


----------



## Butterfly123

Thanks!  It is what I thought.  Oh well....I think we'll be spending the majority of our time in DL anyway.


----------



## perlster

There's a post "up there" that some people really need to read


----------



## DLR29

perlster said:


> There's a post "up there" that some people really need to read



I'm honestly confused as to what you're referring to. 

If you're talking about your post about the Early Admission to DCA on July 2, 4, and 6th, then it's already covered in the OP.  That reference on the calendar is to onsite EMH.


----------



## DizFan13

As others have said, I am very disappointed to learn that although we will have six mornings in the parks, we will only be able to arrive at opening for two of those mornings.  I am glad to have a perk for AP holders, but it is a bummer that we will be an hour "behind" for every other morning. We are always at rope drop, and on the days when we have been in DL after MM, touring is noticeably affected. Oh well, I guess it is better to focus on the positive aspects of the policy.

Here's an interesting scenario: we currently have three family members with APs and one without (just how it worked out this year with school schedules, I swear it's not Disney child abuse! ). We are intending to buy DS17 an AP for next year, as he will be attending UCI and it makes sense for him to have one. However, we haven't decided DAP or PAP, so we were considering waiting until fall to buy it. For our upcoming trip, he has a six day hopper. There is a possibility that we will upgrade while there, but we haven't decided. 

Ok, so here is my question. In the past, when we have traveled in a split group (part AP/part PH), those of us with APs have been allowed to enter for MM with those who have hoppers. We were hoping to do the same with DS17's six day for this trip. However, we _really_ want to take advantage of the APEE, so we are concerned about how this will work. Do you think that the CMs at the turnstiles will behave the same way but in reverse? In other words, will they allow DS17 to enter the park with us for our registered APEEs?


----------



## DLR29

DizFan13 said:


> As others have said, I am very disappointed to learn that although we will have six mornings in the parks, we will only be able to arrive at opening for two of those mornings.  I am glad to have a perk for AP holders, but it is a bummer that we will be an hour "behind" for every other morning. We are always at rope drop, and on the days when we have been in DL after MM, touring is noticeably affected. Oh well, I guess it is better to focus on the positive aspects of the policy.
> 
> Here's an interesting scenario: we currently have three family members with APs and one without (just how it worked out this year with school schedules, I swear it's not Disney child abuse! ). We are intending to buy DS17 an AP for next year, as he will be attending UCI and it makes sense for him to have one. However, we haven't decided DAP or PAP, so we were considering waiting until fall to buy it. For our upcoming trip, he has a six day hopper. There is a possibility that we will upgrade while there, but we haven't decided.
> 
> Ok, so here is my question. In the past, when we have traveled in a split group (part AP/part PH), those of us with APs have been allowed to enter for MM with those who have hoppers. We were hoping to do the same with DS17's six day for this trip. However, we _really_ want to take advantage of the APEE, so we are concerned about how this will work. Do you think that the CMs at the turnstiles will behave the same way but in reverse? In other words, will they allow DS17 to enter the park with us for our registered APEEs?



Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure they're gonna be strict about not letting non-AP holders in for APEE.  Also, this is the first account I've heard of APs being allowed in for MM without staying onsite.   If that has actually happened to you, that's not the norm.  But because of the limited space for APEE, they'll be making sure that it's just AP holders.

I'd definitely just upgrade his ticket to an AP.  I'm a student at USC and I go to DLR at least once a month!  It's soooo worth it.  And, although the prices just skyrocketed, I think that the PAP is worth it.  The parking is really nice (will he have a car?) and being able to go with friends on any weekend is great.


----------



## perlster

DLR29 said:


> I'm honestly confused as to what you're referring to.
> 
> If you're talking about your post about the Early Admission to DCA on July 2, 4, and 6th, then it's already covered in the OP.  That reference on the calendar is to onsite EMH.



No, it isn't.

Nothing mentions that 3+ day PH holders can get into DCAP early.


----------



## HydroGuy

perlster said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> Nothing mentions that 3+ day PH holders can get into DCAP early.


Ok you are confusing me too. I have not read that PH tix allow you into DCA early. Only DL. Are you saying you can get into DCA early with your one MM? Because the OP does not say one can do this. And I have not seen Disney say you can do this either.


----------



## DISHoppy

HydroGuy said:


> Ok you are confusing me too. I have not read that PH tix allow you into DCA early. Only DL. Are you saying you can get into DCA early with your one MM? Because the OP does not say one can do this. And I have not seen Disney say you can do this either.



I have not seen this either, but that's how it was explained to me by CM Mary on the general info line the week before last (I had called to asked my no EMH for DCA have been published for DCA starting 18-June until 2-July.  Or this may just be another example of erroneous info I have received from CMs the past two mos.  Of course Mary also told me that RSR was 48" and the Matterhorn height requirement was the same. She did however get the day right for the RSR height requirement of 40" to be published, which was this past Wed.... 

-Kevin


----------



## DizFan13

DLR29 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure they're gonna be strict about not letting non-AP holders in for APEE.  Also, this is the first account I've heard of APs being allowed in for MM without staying onsite.   If that has actually happened to you, that's not the norm.  But because of the limited space for APEE, they'll be making sure that it's just AP holders.
> 
> I'd definitely just upgrade his ticket to an AP.  I'm a student at USC and I go to DLR at least once a month!  It's soooo worth it.  And, although the prices just skyrocketed, I think that the PAP is worth it.  The parking is really nice (will he have a car?) and being able to go with friends on any weekend is great.



I can see your point, that the upgrade may make the most sense. I know that DS will go often, and before the price hike we were positive that we were going to buy him a PAP, but that extra money makes it a little tougher to justify. The free parking and no block out dates is, of course, the draw. The reason we have considered waiting is that we have the six day for the upcoming trip, and if I buy the AP in September when he actually moves, he would get more use out of that AP, since he will only be coming home for a short visit next summer, so he would be able to use the pass all summer as well. 

I know that the MM entry with APs in a group with PHs is not official; it is technically one of those things that is left to the CMs. However, we have experienced this on two different trips. I want to say that I heard about it here on the boards, but I can't be sure. The way it was explained to me is that the CMs try to avoid splitting up families. It may be a thing of the past anyway, since many of the new pricing policies seem to be focused on reducing any impropriety regarding ticket use, and this might be seen to fall under that category.


----------



## DLR29

perlster said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> Nothing mentions that 3+ day PH holders can get into DCAP early.



As far as I know, the reference to "Early Admission" for DCA (and DL for that matter) on the official calendar is for Extra Magic Hours (onsite), not Magic Morning (3+ day PH).  If I go to the official DLR site and try to buy park hoppers, they clearly say in multiple places that the MM is for Disneyland Park.

I think this is also confirmed by the statement on the "Hotel Guest Benefits" page where it describes EMH and then says "To see when Extra Magic Hour is offered, please check the Park schedule."


----------



## bumbershoot

> We are always at rope drop, and on the days when we have been in DL after MM, touring is noticeably affected.



IMO, it's all about planning.  If you are coming in after MM, you need to be prepared to be entering as soon as they let you, and you NEED to choose rides that are not in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.  

You can get *excellent* spots in line for Indy, for instance.  The MM people are still stuck in that last ride, and you are at the front for the *other* areas of the park.  

What you don't want to do is follow where they've been, not for awhile.  Now, the MM people won't have access to FP for that time, so you're right there along with them getting FPs for Tomorrowland rides.

Just choose to be on the ball and in *different* areas of the park as they will be, and you'll do great!


Once we got bored of Fantasyland and left a bit earlier than MM ended, and were right up front and center at the mini rope drop to enter Adventureland.  We were among the first in the Jungle Cruise/Indy area!


----------



## coaches24

bumbershoot said:


> IMO, it's all about planning.  If you are coming in after MM, you need to be prepared to be entering as soon as they let you, and you NEED to choose rides that are not in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.
> 
> You can get *excellent* spots in line for Indy, for instance.  The MM people are still stuck in that last ride, and you are at the front for the *other* areas of the park.
> 
> What you don't want to do is follow where they've been, not for awhile.  Now, the MM people won't have access to FP for that time, so you're right there along with them getting FPs for Tomorrowland rides.
> 
> Just choose to be on the ball and in *different* areas of the park as they will be, and you'll do great!
> 
> 
> Once we got bored of Fantasyland and left a bit earlier than MM ended, and were right up front and center at the mini rope drop to enter Adventureland.  We were among the first in the Jungle Cruise/Indy area!




We did the same one day. Went over to the rope in front of adventure land and were one of the first for those rides.


----------



## 8timesblessed

Thank you so much for all this info!!! I had skipped it because I knew we weren't going until December but today we decided to surprise our youngest with a trip June 20-23 and now we can get into DCA early one day and DL early another day!! So perfect because we both had AP from our Feb trip! He's going to be so surprised to wake up in DL on his 6th birthday!!!


----------



## jacobsmommy

Have they said yet what rides will be available for DCA extra morning hours?


----------



## HydroGuy

jacobsmommy said:


> Have they said yet what rides will be available for DCA extra morning hours?


I have not seen it yet.  It would be nice to know. I think the obvious ones will be those 3 rides in CL.


----------



## kristenm514

The EMH at DCA puts a kink in my plans...we will be using our MTTMM tickets on Monday 8/27 (have a 4 year old, so skipping ToonTown is NOT an option I'm afraid) and were planning to hit DCA immediately after that and grab RSR FPs.  If there have been people in the park for 2 hours at that point, RSR will probably be out of FPs for the day, yeah?  I guess it's impossible to really predict how those traffic patterns will play out until after Carsland opens (and even then, it may be a different situation a couple months after open), but should I plan to send DH over to DCA instead of going to ToonTown with us?  I hate to make him miss seeing DD enjoying MTTMM, but if we have to, we'll do it.


----------



## DLR29

kristenm514 said:


> The EMH at DCA puts a kink in my plans...we will be using our MTTMM tickets on Monday 8/27 (have a 4 year old, so skipping ToonTown is NOT an option I'm afraid) and were planning to hit DCA immediately after that and grab RSR FPs.  If there have been people in the park for 2 hours at that point, RSR will probably be out of FPs for the day, yeah?  I guess it's impossible to really predict how those traffic patterns will play out until after Carsland opens (and even then, it may be a different situation a couple months after open), but should I plan to send DH over to DCA instead of going to ToonTown with us?  I hate to make him miss seeing DD enjoying MTTMM, but if we have to, we'll do it.



If DCA's Early Admission will work the same as DL's, then FP for RSR won't be offered until official park opening (8AM).  Thus, in your situation, they would only have been distributing FPs for an hour.  Even though the demand will be high, I don't think they'll go that quickly.  However, you might have to wait in a line to get a FP.


----------



## thecapells

While I've heard there is no fastpasses during Magic Mornings, does anyone know if that will change when they move to the WDW-like Extra Magic Hour?


----------



## HydroGuy

kristenm514 said:


> The EMH at DCA puts a kink in my plans...we will be using our MTTMM tickets on Monday 8/27 (have a 4 year old, so skipping ToonTown is NOT an option I'm afraid) and were planning to hit DCA immediately after that and grab RSR FPs. If there have been people in the park for 2 hours at that point, RSR will probably be out of FPs for the day, yeah? I guess it's impossible to really predict how those traffic patterns will play out until after Carsland opens (and even then, it may be a different situation a couple months after open), but should I plan to send DH over to DCA instead of going to ToonTown with us? I hate to make him miss seeing DD enjoying MTTMM, but if we have to, we'll do it.


If you want to ride RSR with FP then you really should plan to go get them at the very first opportunity in the morning. They might run out early. You always have the option of the standby line. Expect that to be 4 hours at first dropping to 2-3 throughout the summer. This is based on recent summers with Nemo, ST, etc.

It is impossible to predict but recent summer experience provides a little guidance.


----------



## HydroGuy

thecapells said:


> While I've heard there is no fastpasses during Magic Mornings, does anyone know if that will change when they move to the WDW-like Extra Magic Hour?


No.


----------



## ladeeesquire

can we talk about parking again? 

Admittedly, I only scanned this thread but parking is my biggest issue. We have Premier APs but if we do the APEE it will probably just be me and my 4 yr old dd. Is there anyplace to park that's better than the minnie lot? Last time it opened a bit late and then it took FOREVER to get on the tram etc. I really don't want to waste the hour in CA just trying to get my car parked.


----------



## ArianaDream

I'm going to be visiting Disneyland from June 19th to 22nd (with a possible extra day on the 23rd). I have a 4-day park hopper, so I get a Magic Morning entry, but I am staying at HoJos and not a Disney resort, and I am not an Annual Passholder. So, it sounds like I could get in early on Tuesday or Thursday of my visit - or possibly Saturday, if we decide to add on that extra day. My question is - how do I get in? Do I just show up with my ticket an hour early? How does the park know that you have already used your allotted Magic Morning - does it flag your ticket or something, so you can't get in on, say, both Tuesday and Thursday?


----------



## DizFan13

ArianaDream, yes you will be allowed into the park one hour early if you have early entry on your ticket. When you arrive a the turnstiles, some of them will be marked "Magic Morning" instead of Enter. However, you want to arrive earlier than the time when the extra hour begins, by at least a half hour. Also, the MM is a one time use feature included with your pass, so once it is used, when a CM scans your ticket at entry they will be able to tell that the option is no longer valid.


----------



## DizFan13

I am looking for recommendations from those of you who really understand this whole APEE business.  We will have five mornings during which the entire family can enter the park first thing in the morning: Sat, Sun, Mon, Tue, and Fri. Friday is the day we leave. I have two questions; based on those days, which morning would you guys recommend that we register for APEE into DL and which into DCA? Also, we were planning to upgrade DS17's six-day hopper when we arrive, but do we need to do that in advance in order to register for the early entry? Our dates are July 20-27, so I am guessing that both parks will be opening at 8:00 each day, although the hours aren't posted yet.


----------



## ArianaDream

DizFan13 said:


> ArianaDream, yes you will be allowed into the park one hour early if you have early entry on your ticket. When you arrive a the turnstiles, some of them will be marked "Magic Morning" instead of Enter. However, you want to arrive earlier than the time when the extra hour begins, by at least a half hour. Also, the MM is a one time use feature included with your pass, so once it is used, when a CM scans your ticket at entry they will be able to tell that the option is no longer valid.



Thank you, that info is a big help! I'll make sure to plan ahead and get there early on whichever day we choose.


----------



## DLR29

DizFan13 said:


> I am looking for recommendations from those of you who really understand this whole APEE business.  We will have five mornings during which the entire family can enter the park first thing in the morning: Sat, Sun, Mon, Tue, and Fri. Friday is the day we leave. I have two questions; based on those days, which morning would you guys recommend that we register for APEE into DL and which into DCA? Also, we were planning to upgrade DS17's six-day hopper when we arrive, but do we need to do that in advance in order to register for the early entry? Our dates are July 20-27, so I am guessing that both parks will be opening at 8:00 each day, although the hours aren't posted yet.



Although we're still not sure how APEE will work or affect crowd levels or whatever, I would still stick with classic Early Admission advice.  I would register for APEE for as early as possible during your trip, the logic being that the later on it is during your trip the harder it'll be to wake up that early.  So that would mean, for you DCA APEE on either Sat or Sun and DL APEE on the Monday.

You won't need to upgrade that one park hopper prior to registering because you can have 1 person register for your entire party.  Just as long as he has his valid AP when you check in on the APEE days, you'll be good.  

Just curious, did you guys decide on a DAP or a PAP for him?


----------



## KCmike

We have five day park hoppers but staying offsite.  If we add a day we don't get another magic morning do we?


----------



## DLR29

UPDATE: Disney has confirmed EVERYTHING in the OP.  In fact, their new page on their website looks a lot like the one that I posted a while ago... 
And also to confirm, DCA will not be having regular MM with 3+ day PHs.

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/early-admission/


----------



## DLR29

KCmike said:


> We have five day park hoppers but staying offsite.  If we add a day we don't get another magic morning do we?



No, unfortunately, it's not 1 MM per 3 days, but rather 1 MM for 3 or more days.


----------



## ArchOwl

DLR29 said:


> UPDATE: Disney has confirmed EVERYTHING in the OP.  In fact, their new page on their website looks a lot like the one that I posted a while ago...
> And also to confirm, DCA will not be having regular MM with 3+ day PHs.
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/early-admission/



Hey, that does look familiar!  Maybe an intern took a shortcut!


----------



## disneychrista

DLR29 said:


> You won't need to upgrade that one park hopper prior to registering because you can have 1 person register for your entire party.  Just as long as he has his valid AP when you check in on the APEE days, you'll be good.


You need the AP #s & DOB for all persons you are registering for APEE.


----------



## DLR29

disneychrista said:


> You need the AP #s & DOB for all persons you are registering for APEE.



Whoops.  My bad.  I guess then you will have to upgrade earlier.  Adding this to the OP.


----------



## DizFan13

DLR29 said:


> Although we're still not sure how APEE will work or affect crowd levels or whatever, I would still stick with classic Early Admission advice.  I would register for APEE for as early as possible during your trip, the logic being that the later on it is during your trip the harder it'll be to wake up that early.  So that would mean, for you DCA APEE on either Sat or Sun and DL APEE on the Monday.
> 
> You won't need to upgrade that one park hopper prior to registering because you can have 1 person register for your entire party.  Just as long as he has his valid AP when you check in on the APEE days, you'll be good.
> 
> Just curious, did you guys decide on a DAP or a PAP for him?



I like the idea of using the APEEs early on in the trip. Also, thanks for clarifying about the registration process; I didn't realize that only one person needs to register. That makes things much easier. 

Once we decided to upgrade DS's pass sooner rather than later and did some basic math, we are going with the PAP. Your advice was quite helpful; as a college student, Saturdays may very well be the best opportunities for him to visit DLR, meaning that having many of those days blocked would be a pain. Plus, the free parking and other discounts will make a big difference over the course of the year.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

DizFan13 said:


> I like the idea of using the APEEs early on in the trip. Also, thanks for clarifying about the registration process; I didn't realize that only one person needs to register. That makes things much easier.
> 
> Once we decided to upgrade DS's pass sooner rather than later and did some basic math, we are going with the PAP. Your advice was quite helpful; as a college student, Saturdays may very well be the best opportunities for him to visit DLR, meaning that having many of those days blocked would be a pain. Plus, the free parking and other discounts will make a big difference over the course of the year.



As DisneyChrista already noted, you won't be able to register your son for APEE until you arrive and upgrade. Then, you may have to wait a day, then book for a date at least 3 days in the future. If you upgrade on Saturday, the earliest DCA APEE you can register him for may be Thursday, which I know you said was not a day you planned to visit the parks. 

Any chance you can go to the parks earlier to upgrade your son?  -- Suzanne


----------



## Stinkerbell317

Thank goodness for this thread!!!!!

We are making our very first visit to DL July 8-10!  We are staying at the Grand Cali Villas and are sooooo excited!  But I am charged with figuring out all the touring details.  Everything's so different from WDW!  

I understand that as GCV guests we will be able to get into at least DL early on Tues, Thurs, Sat and Sun.  I'm waiting to see about DCA early hours.  But here's my major question for now:

We are checking into GCV on Sunday (presumably the room won't be ready until 3pm.)  But we want to do the DL MM hour on that Sunday, how do we show proof of being resort guests if we don't have our room key yet?


----------



## Hound 109

Comments below:



Stinkerbell317 said:


> Thank goodness for this thread!!!!!
> 
> We are making our very first visit to DL July 8-10!  We are staying at the Grand Cali Villas and are sooooo excited!  But I am charged with figuring out all the touring details.  Everything's so different from WDW!
> 
> *You'll have a blast!*
> 
> I understand that as GCV guests we will be able to get into at least DL early on Tues, Thurs, Sat and Sun.  I'm waiting to see about DCA early hours.  But here's my major question for now:
> 
> *You'll be able to enjoy DCA early hour (for hotel guests) on MWF.  *
> 
> We are checking into GCV on Sunday (presumably the room won't be ready until 3pm.)  But we want to do the DL MM hour on that Sunday, how do we show proof of being resort guests if we don't have our room key yet?



Yes you can enjoy MM on day of check in.  (I've done it 3 times) You'll need to check in/ or go to the front desk (probably before 6am would be best) even though the room isn't ready.....& they'll go over the benefits & give you your passes.


----------



## minniecarousel

Stinkerbell317 said:


> Thank goodness for this thread!!!!!
> 
> We are making our very first visit to DL July 8-10!  We are staying at the Grand Cali Villas and are sooooo excited!  But I am charged with figuring out all the touring details.  Everything's so different from WDW!
> 
> I understand that as GCV guests we will be able to get into at least DL early on Tues, Thurs, Sat and Sun.  I'm waiting to see about DCA early hours.  But here's my major question for now:
> 
> We are checking into GCV on Sunday (presumably the room won't be ready until 3pm.)  But we want to do the DL MM hour on that Sunday, how do we show proof of being resort guests if we don't have our room key yet?



I believe that you can check in very early - they give you a room key and they will text you after 3 PM with the room number. You can certainly call and ask that question. We always check in around 1 PM and they give us our room key-cards and we get the text later. I don't know why it wouldn't work when checking in at 6 - 6:30 AM.


----------



## suzcruz

question: the disneyland website appears to show early admission every day for both parks during the week of june 18, do you think this is correct?


----------



## DizFan13

SuzanneSLO said:


> As DisneyChrista already noted, you won't be able to register your son for APEE until you arrive and upgrade. Then, you may have to wait a day, then book for a date at least 3 days in the future. If you upgrade on Saturday, the earliest DCA APEE you can register him for may be Thursday, which I know you said was not a day you planned to visit the parks.
> 
> Any chance you can go to the parks earlier to upgrade your son?  -- Suzanne



I am really struggling to figure out what to do now. We won't be in California until 7/20, so there is really no way to upgrade his PH ahead of time, right? So, if we want to plan any APEE for DCA, will I have to buy an AP and just figure out a way to use the six-day PH before it expires at the end of the year? I'd hate to shell out the cost for a PAP in addition to having already purchased the PH.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DizFan13 said:


> I am really struggling to figure out what to do now. We won't be in California until 7/20, so there is really no way to upgrade his PH ahead of time, right? So, if we want to plan any APEE for DCA, will I have to buy an AP and just figure out a way to use the six-day PH before it expires at the end of the year? I'd hate to shell out the cost for a PAP in addition to having already purchased the PH.



It's not going to help you to buy an AP in advance either. An AP has to be activated at the gate or ticket booth. If you were to buy an AP right now, you would only be buying a voucher that you will exchange for the actual AP. You cannot register for early entry until your AP is active (a voucher will not suffice), and you need to be there in person to activate.


----------



## DLR29

suzcruz said:


> question: the disneyland website appears to show early admission every day for both parks during the week of june 18, do you think this is correct?



Yes this is correct.

Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays: MM and EMH at DL, APEE at DCA
Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays: EMH at DCA, APEE at DL


----------



## GuardMusic

I heard (a rumor) you could also get into the park early if you eat breakfast at a DL Resort Hotel and show your receipt at the gate. Is that/was that ever true?


----------



## HydroGuy

GuardMusic said:


> I heard (a rumor) you could also get into the park early if you eat breakfast at a DL Resort Hotel and show your receipt at the gate. Is that/was that ever true?


It was true at DCA using the special GCH entrance. But this was something different than what is discussed in this thread as even though you could get in early to DCA it would have only one or two rides in operation. We are not sure if this will still be the case this summer, but we do know that only Disney hotel guests will be allowed to use the special entrance to DCA - at least in the morning.


----------



## engo

GuardMusic said:


> I heard (a rumor) you could also get into the park early if you eat breakfast at a DL Resort Hotel and show your receipt at the gate. Is that/was that ever true?



How it worked in the past (at least last couple of summers) was that you could use the DCA entrance at GCH by showing your room key or receipt from the hotel during regular park hours.  To be able to enter before park opens, however, everyone in your party had to show a valid room key.  Can't wait to find out how EMH works.


----------



## disneychrista

GuardMusic said:


> I heard (a rumor) you could also get into the park early if you eat breakfast at a DL Resort Hotel and show your receipt at the gate. Is that/was that ever true?



As others have said it was something for DCA, primarily as a way to get in the park early to get World of Color tickets.


----------



## DLR29

BUMP!  Lots of MM/EMH/APEE questions lately.


----------



## Raidermouse

Today I walked up to DCA gates with my parkhopper ticket with MM unused. They had the AP line for EE and the DCA entrance signs said "Magic Morning" on them. Everyone in line were hotel guests with room keys, not me. I walked up and asked "can I use my MM today?" She said yes and scanned us in.


----------



## DISHoppy

Raidermouse said:


> Today I walked up to DCA gates with my parkhopper ticket with MM unused. They had the AP line for EE and the DCA entrance signs said "Magic Morning" on them. Everyone in line were hotel guests with room keys, not me. I walked up and asked "can I use my MM today?" She said yes and scanned us in.



I saw many turned away right in front of me today as we waited on a MYW ticket exchange. In short, no one has a clue on this, and I have talked to MANY CMs the past couple of days on this and the confusion surrounding MM/AP EE/EE/EMH naming.  And yes, the signs read Magic Morning. 

Also, there were moderate lines for some sort of EE @ DCA on Sunday, 17-June (I assume APEE).

-Kevin


----------



## mickeytai

I am getting a little confused here. We are Staying at Hilton Anaheim (good neighbor hotel) and have a three days hopper pass. We are going to the park On 6/20 (wed), 6/21(thur) and then 6/24 (mon)

So, for EArly entry, how should I take advantage of it? I mean which day to which park? I assume it's an hr prior to the regular opening hr to the public?

Any advice?
Thanks.
Mickeyai


----------



## subtchr

mickeytai said:


> I am getting a little confused here. We are Staying at Hilton Anaheim (good neighbor hotel) and have a three days hopper pass. We are going to the park On 6/20 (wed), 6/21(thur) and then 6/24 (mon)
> 
> So, for EArly entry, how should I take advantage of it? I mean which day to which park? I assume it's an hr prior to the regular opening hr to the public?
> 
> Any advice?
> Thanks.
> Mickeyai



You would be eligible to use the early entry (Magic Morning) only at DL, on Thursday, 6/21.

One PP reported being permitted to enter DCA early yesterday with a PH MM, but he or she was just lucky to find a clueless (or generous, I guess) CM. Officially, the MM entitlement for offsite guests who have 3-day or longer hopper pass is ONLY for DL, and ONLY on Sa, Su, Tu, or Th.

Have fun!


----------



## disneychrista

Raidermouse said:


> Today I walked up to DCA gates with my parkhopper ticket with MM unused. They had the AP line for EE and the DCA entrance signs said "Magic Morning" on them. Everyone in line were hotel guests with room keys, not me. I walked up and asked "can I use my MM today?" She said yes and scanned us in.



So DCA APEE was yesterday why would those with hotel keys be in line for DCA? They had EMH at Disneyland.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

disneychrista said:


> So DCA APEE was yesterday why would those with hotel keys be in line for DCA? They had EMH at Disneyland.



The previous poster mis-reported. Yesterday was hotel guest early entry for DCA. AP early entry for DCA is Tues, Thurs, Sat, and Sun.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

From OP
"HOWEVER, if you arrive early enough and wait by the gates marked "Magic Morning", *oftentimes* some of those gates will turn into "Entrance" gates as the time approaches official park opening. If you do it right, when a "Magic Morning" gate turns into an "Entrance" gate, you can actually be one of the first ones in line at a gate."

I imagine myself waiting at one of the MM gates, they start letting people into DCA and my MM gate doesn't turn - meaning I'm automatically in the back of the line 

Can anyone confirm if the MM gates at DCA are turning to regular entrance?


----------



## subtchr

Patrick in Oregon said:


> Can anyone confirm if the MM gates at DCA are turning to regular entrance?



Well, since this morning was only the second day of DCA early entry, I'd say it's a bit early to confirm anything. I'd watch for some more reports.


----------



## disneychrista

longtimedisneylurker said:


> The previous poster mis-reported. Yesterday was hotel guest early entry for DCA. AP early entry for DCA is Tues, Thurs, Sat, and Sun.



DUH! I knew that. My brain was thinking today was Monday.


----------



## kevryan

We had a 4-day park hopper pass which allowed one magic morning entry. We were not staying at a Disney hotel. Got in line for DCA at 6:45am on Monday - about 20 people in line in front of us at our gate - and we were allowed early entry when the gates opened. Not sure if we were lucky or if the rules have changed.

On entry everyone was making a fast-walk beeline for the Racers. The ride didn't start up until around 7:30am -- after that we only had a short 10 minute wait at most. We headed over to Toy Story Mania afterwards and the line for Racers was already backing up to the Paradise Pier entrance area. The ride was great!


----------



## DLR29

kevryan said:


> We had a 4-day park hopper pass which allowed one magic morning entry. We were not staying at a Disney hotel. Got in line for DCA at 6:45am on Monday - about 20 people in line in front of us at our gate - and we were allowed early entry when the gates opened. Not sure if we were lucky or if the rules have changed.
> 
> On entry everyone was making a fast-walk beeline for the Racers. The ride didn't start up until around 7:30am -- after that we only had a short 10 minute wait at most. We headed over to Toy Story Mania afterwards and the line for Racers was already backing up to the Paradise Pier entrance area. The ride was great!



Interesting...thanks for the report.  We'll see if this is a fluke or this is going to be something that Disney will continue to offer.  First the different names to confuse us and now the inconsistent enforcement?


----------



## Priory

Did you notice when fastpasses started being issued? I read here somewhere and had a friend tell me today that they start distributing them at 7am for EE. That would be a huge change in policy from DL MM.


----------



## disneychrista

Priory said:


> Did you notice when fastpasses started being issued? I read here somewhere and had a friend tell me today that they start distributing them at 7am for EE. That would be a huge change in policy from DL MM.



All reports that I have read said 8am.


----------



## zeferjen

If I have a 3 day park hopper and one night staying at Grand Californian, will I be able to do 1, 2, or 3 early entry days? Thinking I can do two due to getting there super early on day one and then day two after our stay. Not sure if the EE that comes with the park hoppers will be good for a third day or not? Thanks!


----------



## engo

zeferjen said:


> If I have a 3 day park hopper and one night staying at Grand Californian, will I be able to do 1, 2, or 3 early entry days? Thinking I can do two due to getting there super early on day one and then day two after our stay. Not sure if the EE that comes with the park hoppers will be good for a third day or not? Thanks!



Your keycard will show the check-in and check-out dates.  My guess is as long as you use EMH within the date range you should be fine.  Not sure how they handle the Magic Morning that comes with the hoppers.


----------



## HydroGuy

zeferjen said:


> If I have a 3 day park hopper and one night staying at Grand Californian, will I be able to do 1, 2, or 3 early entry days? Thinking I can do two due to getting there super early on day one and then day two after our stay. Not sure if the EE that comes with the park hoppers will be good for a third day or not? Thanks!


You can do three if your days line up right. You need to check in early (before 7AM) to GCH and key and you can use that for EMH. Be careful when you enter the parks to tell the CM not to scan the Magic Morning on your park hopper so that it gets ssaved. Then use that on your non-GCH day. You will get a third regular Magic Morning and as long as that falls on a DL MM day (Sun/Tue/Th/Sat) you can use it. Some folks have reported using their MM at DCA but some have reported being refused.


----------



## ttig34

Are you still able to use EMH on your checkout day? I would think so- but just verifying.


----------



## HydroGuy

ttig34 said:


> Are you still able to use EMH on your checkout day? I would think so- but just verifying.


Yep!


----------



## sammatt

When DCA has the resort guest EMH, do they only allow people in through the GCH entrance, or do they open the main turnstiles too? WIth the main entrance being closer to Cars Land, I'm wondering if that's a better place to enter. Any thoughts?


----------



## DLR29

sammatt said:


> When DCA has the resort guest EMH, do they only allow people in through the GCH entrance, or do they open the main turnstiles too? WIth the main entrance being closer to Cars Land, I'm wondering if that's a better place to enter. Any thoughts?



Both have been reported to be open for EMH.  The front entrance is probably a shorter walk to Carsland.


----------



## ValpoCory

DLR29 said:


> Both have been reported to be open for EMH.  The front entrance is probably a shorter walk to Carsland.



Are both entrances opened simultaneously, or is the Grand Cal entrance opened first?


----------



## DLR29

ValpoCory said:


> Are both entrances opened simultaneously, or is the Grand Cal entrance opened first?



I need confirmation on this but I would assume that they open at the same time.  Since the park is advertised as only being open to onsite guests (which may be incorrect due to some reports), it wouldn't make sense to open the GCH entrance for them to gain an advantage.


----------



## BeccaG

Any guesses on how many folks they are limited APEE to?  With DCA wont it just be APEE guests on the attractions before rope drop?


----------



## ValpoCory

DLR29 said:


> Since the park is advertised as only being open to onsite guests (which may be incorrect due to some reports).



Some people are reporting what, that non DLR guests are getting into DCA during the Extra Magic Hour by using their MM credit?


----------



## sammatt

I would also love to know how many AP holders are let in each morning, versus how many hotel guests there are. I'm just curious, if you don't have either privilege, is it best to go on a hotel guest day or an AP day?


----------



## DLR29

ValpoCory said:


> Some people are reporting what, that non DLR guests are getting into DCA during the Extra Magic Hour by using their MM credit?



Yeah, on other threads 2 people reported this.  I'm still waiting to see if it was a fluke or an inconsistent enforcement issue?


----------



## ValpoCory

DLR29 said:


> Yeah, on other threads 2 people reported this.  I'm still waiting to see if it was a fluke or an inconsistent enforcement issue?



That wouldn't surprise me, actually, if indeed they were planning on eventually opening EMH up to MM customers.  Disney probably just wanted to program the computers once, and then just announce it later.


----------



## ValpoCory

sammatt said:


> I would also love to know how many AP holders are let in each morning, versus how many hotel guests there are. I'm just curious, if you don't have either privilege, is it best to go on a hotel guest day or an AP day?



I would guess that at DCA, APEE is less crowded than EMH.


----------



## HydroGuy

ValpoCory said:


> I would guess that at DCA, APEE is less crowded than EMH.


I would guess that too, but in reality it is entirely dependent on how many APs are applied and accepted each day. And no one seems to know what that number actually is. The only way for us to know is to let it play out and get reports on EMH vs. APEE regarding wait times for rides.


----------



## cgh

A question I generally have is how many security tables and entry areas are open for EE for hotel guests?  I figured since the GCH DCA entry only has maybe 2 security areas and is it 1 or 2 lines for taking tickets? that it would be a longer line to get in. (ie. all GCH and I imagine PP would be going through that one small area.

For those staying at DLH I was thinking it would be quicker/better to go through the main entrance.


----------



## ValpoCory

cgh said:


> A question I generally have is how many security tables and entry areas are open for EE for hotel guests?  I figured since the GCH DCA entry only has maybe 2 security areas and is it 1 or 2 lines for taking tickets? that it would be a longer line to get in. (ie. all GCH and I imagine PP would be going through that one small area.
> 
> For those staying at DLH I was thinking it would be quicker/better to go through the main entrance.



Yep, we're hearing advice to go through the main entrance.  Now, trying to convince the family to walk from our VGC room past the Grand Cal entrance and over to the main entrance ... that might be a challenge.  Luckily, I am going on an off week in January, so it likely won't matter what entrance I take.


----------



## kdubs

I went to EE on Monday morning, and it was definitely better to go to the main gates.  Almost all of the gates were open for early entry and even guests from the Grand Californian seemed to be heading to the main gates.  I assume that it meant that the entrance at the Grand was packed.  We got there about 10-15 minutes early and were in the gates within a minute or two.  It seemed that they were directing all of the guests from the Grand entrance past Soarin'.  My son and I actually saw the first of these guests when we reached the end of Buena Vista street, meaning there was a distance advantage for the main gate as well.

My plan (helped because my son is 19 and not 5) was to ride Luigi's first and then jump in the SR line for RSR.  We were on the first ride of Luigi's with just one other family of 4.  The ride was great fun with just the 6 of us.  Then we were about 10th in line for single riders.  We would have been on quickly, but the ride had a delayed opening.  By the time we got off, the park was just opening for regular guests.  I felt so bad for the people excitedly heading up the street only to be met with a 120 minute wait for the ride.  

One last point; the CM's were not doing a good job checking keys and were only asking for one key per party.  I saw one family hand three keys off to several families that joined them in line; the other families had come from the Harbor side security line.  I hope they start asking to see a key for every guest because I think the cheating was pretty bad that first day.


----------



## TeddiBarra

Well .. hmm...if this is true, that they are letting MM users have entry into DCA, then I think I figured out how I could get my conglomerate of 3 day hopper holders/AP holders and DGC stayers all in on a Wednesday EMH slot.

My parents are taking my kids and two other grandkids. The kids all will have 3 day hoppers, my parents have APs and DH & I are staying at the Grand. Technically at this point, we only have a King bed booked, but I could change our ressie I guess and have the kids stay with us that night (or not, doesn't really have any $ impact to disney except to cost them more in linen service). We could use our tixs and meet up with our family- use our tix for our kids for the one day, and let the grandparents use their 3 day hoppers ... if they saved the MM they'd have 5 three day hopper tix...

Hmm. I don't think this is unethical, if they are actually calling the EHM "MM" and treating it as such. I guess I'll keep my peepers open on these threads. I don't think it's breaking any rules...


----------



## cgh

TeddiBarra said:


> Well .. hmm...if this is true, that they are letting MM users have entry into DCA, then I think I figured out how I could get my conglomerate of 3 day hopper holders/AP holders and DGC stayers all in on a Wednesday EMH slot.
> 
> My parents are taking my kids and two other grandkids. The kids all will have 3 day hoppers, my parents have APs and DH & I are staying at the Grand. Technically at this point, we only have a King bed booked, but I could change our ressie I guess and have the kids stay with us that night (or not, doesn't really have any $ impact to disney except to cost them more in linen service). We could use our tixs and meet up with our family- use our tix for our kids for the one day, and let the grandparents use their 3 day hoppers ... if they saved the MM they'd have 5 three day hopper tix...
> 
> Hmm. I don't think this is unethical, if they are actually calling the EHM "MM" and treating it as such. I guess I'll keep my peepers open on these threads. I don't think it's breaking any rules...


If its not breaking any rules, then how about your parents just try on their own to get in?  Because clearly, if its not breaking any rules and is completely ethical and above board, then they shouldn't have any problem.

If you don't think that would fly, perhaps you can get them a room.


----------



## TeddiBarra

Actually, I'd have to add my parents to our room, not my kids, since the other way around would involve "transferring" tickets.

Everyone there has certainly paid for their various forms of granted early admission. The 3 day hopper ticket holders, us for staying onsite at the Grand, and my parents who have their APs- it's the dates of all of them being split. I can add two names onto our ressie and it doesn't give any $ or change the $ aspect at all. I doubt we will attempt it honestly, it's just frustratingly complicated how the perks have all been paid for, but the coordination of dates isn't designed to work out. Esp at the kids have different rules from the adults their with (and in the past, AP holders have been allowed in early at MM at DL when they have been in this situation- attending with kids/part of a larger party). IF indeed DLR has changed the rules and now DOES consider MM to be at DCA too, then it's making me rethink what the plan was.


----------



## DLR29

TeddiBarra said:


> Actually, I'd have to add my parents to our room, not my kids, since the other way around would involve "transferring" tickets.
> 
> *Everyone there has certainly paid for their various forms of granted early admission.* The 3 day hopper ticket holders, us for staying onsite at the Grand, and my parents who have their APs- it's the dates of all of them being split. I can add two names onto our ressie and it doesn't give any $ or change the $ aspect at all. I doubt we will attempt it honestly, *it's just frustratingly complicated how the perks have all been paid for, but the coordination of dates isn't designed to work out.* Esp at the kids have different rules from the adults their with (and in the past, AP holders have been allowed in early at MM at DL when they have been in this situation- attending with kids/part of a larger party). IF indeed DLR has changed the rules and now DOES consider MM to be at DCA too, then it's making me rethink what the plan was.



The bolded is where I have to disagree.  The only people in your party who have "paid for early admission to DCA" would be the people staying onsite.  Nowhere does it say that 3 day hopper ticket holders are entitled to any form of DCA early admission (regardless of whether or not they're actually enforcing it is a different question).  When you bought the 3 day park hoppers, you didn't buy the perk of having DCA early admission.  And having an AP also does not entitle you to early admission to DCA, especially on the days that don't have APEE.  I'm sorry that you're frustrated that your family's structure/plan doesn't match up with what Disney has put in place. 

Also if you've had AP holders allowed in early at MM before, that's not normal, and consider yourself fortunate.  It's not policy and most likely the CM handling the situation just didn't want to deal with an upset family.  I would never expect this or feel entitled to be allowed into MM as an AP holder if I was in a big group.


----------



## TeddiBarra

> The only people in your party who have "paid for early admission to DCA" would be the people staying onsite.



Fair enough. And whether or not it works out or not for everyone to be able to enter early, DH & I will be doing it. Not entirely sure I want to deal with the meeting up part of it all anyhow. I'd love to do Carsland with my kids, but it's also wonderful going with just two adults. 



> Nowhere does it say that 3 day hopper ticket holders are entitled to any form of DCA early admission (regardless of whether or not they're actually enforcing it is a different question). When you bought the 3 day park hoppers, you didn't buy the perk of having DCA early admission. And having an AP also does not entitle you to early admission to DCA, especially on the days that don't have APEE.



Actually the tickets aren't purchased yet. And I won't be the one paying for them, my parents will be. And getting into Carsland and having a decent chance at being able to do the stuff there, like everyone else wants to, is why they are buying 3 days tickets, even though I could knock that down in price for them for my kids to 2 days, as I have some day tickets. And so, IF the Magic Morning is actually being extended to 3 day hopper ticket holders in reality, then yes they are being bought _for that purpose_. We will probably wait a few weeks before buying. So if that policy should officially change at some point, or be officially clarified at some point then folks would be buying the MM for all it could be used for.  And if they have a sign up that says "Magic Mornig" at DCA and people are using it, then in fact the parks ARE saying it! Like I said, I'll continue to see what happens and pass it along to the ticket buyers. Any and all parts of MM/EMH are all subject to "availability" and are ALL not guaranteed, anyway. 

I did mention staying onsite my parents. In fact I even pointed out that they could book a room onsite at the Paradise Pier vs where they are booked at now, save $ on the three kids they would only need 2 day tickets for AND COME out ahead, but they can be stubborn 



> Also if you've had AP holders allowed in early at MM before, that's not normal, and consider yourself fortunate. It's not policy and most likely the CM handling the situation just didn't want to deal with an upset family. I would never expect this or feel entitled to be allowed into MM as an AP holder if I was in a big group.



Never said anyone felt entitled, yet, my parents have been doing trips for years where they take the grandkids. By no means do I think that every APer should feel "entitled" to early entry. It was a little bit of a bummer when we had APs in the past and couldn't do the E/E, though we DID stay on site once during that time to be able to get the "perks". They are PAP holders, and so they buy 3 day hoppers (don't think they've ever done longer than 3 days) so they can take their grandkids (usually 5 of them). 

Most of the time they don't get up early enough to use the MM at all, but they were let in 15 minutes early in December when they went with us, they briefly asked and the CM has zero problem with it. I'm not sure I would feel "entitled" if  was in their shoes, but if I was, and I had done what they did (they took basically all their kids and grandkids to disneyland. most of us live in San Fran/NorCal area, but they did fly my sister and her two kids in from Michigan) I quite HONESTLY would have had no qualms ASKING if I could enter early with the rest of my family on one day a year that we had paid for and booked the entire trip for our 25th anniversary trip and between our passes and everyone else's tickets I had paid like $2500 in tickets? YEP I would ask. Like, when we celebrated my girls 5th birthdays and our 10th anniversary and we asked for "special treatment" by having a waterside table. Would I pout if told no, or have a hissy? Nope. But ask? Yes, I would. 

Come on now, Disneyland IS pay to play, let's not pretend it isn't. Want early entry any day of the week to DL/DCA? Book a meal at Minnie's or Ariels. Want FOTL access? Plunk down your $300 hr for a VIP tour. There really is NOTHING wrong with ASKING for something special at Disneyland, not that I think everyone should all the time. What about folks who ask to ride the Lily Belle? Is it any different.  

And I'm not so sure it's wrong for adults taking minor children to the parks to ASK if they can go in early since the kids can't (shouldn't) go without the adults and the kids admission was paid for with that perk sold. I don't think there is a moral wrong, nor a sense of entitlement to ASK. 

So IF they are saying MM at DCA is valid for hopper ticket holders, and since they've advertised it as a perk to me, and since my parents registered for the AP-EE, maybe we'll just ASK if they can forfeit their vouchers for that particular day and ASK if they can go in with everyone else, if not, oh well. 

Not trying to break the rules here, in fact not trying to, but I will work with what Disney is offering.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

When staying on sight and going in early, how many people in your party need to show there room key? Can just one of us show it for the group? My DD daughter will most definitely lose hersFor some reason she can never keep track of a room key so I usually don't get her one....and she's 19 so it's not like she is a child.


----------



## ValpoCory

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> When staying on sight and going in early, how many people in your party need to show there room key? Can just one of us show it for the group? My DD daughter will most definitely lose hersFor some reason she can never keep track of a room key so I usually don't get her one....and she's 19 so it's not like she is a child.



For on site guests, only one person in the party needs to show their room key.


----------



## DISHoppy

For today's (or yesterday's) EMH funness, the gates were marked as Special Event Tickets or Entry after Magic Morning on Monday, 18-June.  Long lines @ the gates next to those gates for the unwashed masses and long lines to get into DCA.  They allowed non-EMH guests into the park ~7:30 (overheard discussion b/w CM and a non-DLR guest while we waited for MYW ticket conversion). The tsunami of those guests were lined up for Cars Land just short of the FP machines around that time when I hit the FP line to wait. We arrived ~10 minutes after the gates opened, so I didn't observe any other EE issues. 

-Kevin


----------



## iminla

we have premium AP's - was thinking of using APEE this saturday - should I OR should I just wait until late summer to use it? 

We live 15 minutes from Dinseyland so we can go anytime. 

If I go this coming Saturday, what time should we be there? 

I read somewhere that they allow non-EMH guests in the park at 7:30 (half an hour before opening time) - that means ppl with early entry have only about half an hour before crowds come-in?  Am I correct?


----------



## DianaSparrow

iminla said:


> we have premium AP's - was thinking of using APEE this saturday - should I OR should I just wait until late summer to use it?



If you plan to use APEE on Saturday - or any day it's offered, you must first register on the Disney website at least 3-days prior to your early entry - on the website you will also see if the day you want to go is still available.  Today, being Thursday, I'm not sure if you still have time to register.


----------



## dismom73

I really hope all this gets straightened out soon, we are going the end of July and "splurged" for the DLH for our family of 5 mainly to get the EE (or whatever acronym is being used for it).  I can handle them letting people use the one EE people have attached to their Park Hoppers for entrance into DCA, but letting everyone in at 7:30?! I really hope that is not the case!


----------



## PinkBudgie

Just guessing: IF they did let non EE people into DCA at 7:30am, maybe it was just to the end of BV street, like the rope drop at DL?  But not let them go anywhere else in the park?


----------



## Priory

dismom73 said:


> I really hope all this gets straightened out soon, we are going the end of July and "splurged" for the DLH for our family of 5 mainly to get the EE (or whatever acronym is being used for it).  I can handle them letting people use the one EE people have attached to their Park Hoppers for entrance into DCA, but letting everyone in at 7:30?! I really hope that is not the case!



I have to agree with you. I don't mean to begrudge anyone an opportunity but I have booked flights and hotels at no small cost all due to that one hour. I'd like for that hour to be as special as possible.


----------



## kdubs

PinkBudgie said:


> Just guessing: IF they did let non EE people into DCA at 7:30am, maybe it was just to the end of BV street, like the rope drop at DL?  But not let them go anywhere else in the park?



I think this was the case on Monday.  We were in Carsland for EE and about 5-10 minutes before 8 a small group of cast members was working up Route 66 carrying a rope.  Behind the rope was a HUGE throng of people.  It was actually pretty scary to try to get past them.  I will say that in that 50-55 minutes that we had exclusive in the park, we could accomplish a lot.  We easily would have been able to get on Luigi's, Mater's, and ride SRL at RSR except that RSR was down until about 7:40.  If RSR had been up at open, I'm pretty sure we would have been able to ride all three rides in Carsland by about 7:45 and then position ourselves to get a FP for RSR or head to Paradise Pier to avoid the crowds.  We also could easily get snacks at the Cozy Cone, but dill pickle popcorn for breakfast isn't my style.


----------



## ValpoCory

kdubs said:


> I think this was the case on Monday.  We were in Carsland for EE and about 5-10 minutes before 8 a small group of cast members was working up Route 66 carrying a rope.  Behind the rope was a HUGE throng of people.  It was actually pretty scary to try to get past them.  I will say that in that 50-55 minutes that we had exclusive in the park, we could accomplish a lot.  We easily would have been able to get on Luigi's, Mater's, and ride SRL at RSR except that RSR was down until about 7:40.  If RSR had been up at open, I'm pretty sure we would have been able to ride all three rides in Carsland by about 7:45 and then position ourselves to get a FP for RSR or head to Paradise Pier to avoid the crowds.  We also could easily get snacks at the Cozy Cone, but dill pickle popcorn for breakfast isn't my style.



Thanks for the report.  Speaking of Cars Land breakfast options, what's up with Waffles being on the kids menu at Flo's, but not the adult menu?  I hope they allow adults to order off the kids menu.


----------



## DLR29

kdubs said:


> I think this was the case on Monday.  We were in Carsland for EE and about 5-10 minutes before 8 a small group of cast members was working up Route 66 carrying a rope.  Behind the rope was a HUGE throng of people.  It was actually pretty scary to try to get past them.  I will say that in that 50-55 minutes that we had exclusive in the park, we could accomplish a lot.  We easily would have been able to get on Luigi's, Mater's, and ride SRL at RSR except that RSR was down until about 7:40.  If RSR had been up at open, I'm pretty sure we would have been able to ride all three rides in Carsland by about 7:45 and then position ourselves to get a FP for RSR or head to Paradise Pier to avoid the crowds.  We also could easily get snacks at the Cozy Cone, but dill pickle popcorn for breakfast isn't my style.



My mom and I split some churro bites for breakfast last Saturday!


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

OK so standing in normal entrance line at DCA starting at 7:00. The 4 or 5 gates from middle moving right were EMH.  We were the last normal entrance before EMH lines.  Once the EMH lines were clear, 7:10, they switched the gates over to entrance and we jumped lines and got up front  . But they closed the gates of course. 

Just reporting because I asked this question a few days ago


----------



## subtchr

We were toward the front of the EMH crowd entering through the GCH gate this morning and are now in line for RSR, which has not yet opened. They have been running test cars, including a couple with people in them, but no one from the line yet. No announcements, at least nothing we can hear over the bluegrass being pumped into the oil bottle house!

7:46 update: they just announced they have no idea when it will open. We are going to try to bail but it will be hard as we have an ECV in our group.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

Currently waiting at the front of the rope waiting for the drop. The RSR FP line started moving at about 7:40. I'm assuming they started distributing.


----------



## subtchr

Patrick in Oregon said:


> Currently waiting at the front of the rope waiting for the drop. The RSR FP line started moving at about 7:40. I'm assuming they started distributing.



Still down for maintenance. We are in the queue.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Patrick in Oregon said:


> Currently waiting at the front of the rope waiting for the drop. The RSR FP line started moving at about 7:40. I'm assuming they started distributing.





subtchr said:


> Still down for maintenance. We are in the queue.



Curious if the ride stays down if fastpasses will actually be distributed at that time? Usually when a ride is down, so is fastpass distribution which makes sense. Will everybody just be waiting in two long lines...one for the ride and the other waiting for the fastpass machines to be turned on? Seems like a good time to ride anything else. Of course, the moment you step out of one of those lines though, everything starts working again.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Curious if the ride stays down if fastpasses will actually be distributed at that time? Usually when a ride is down, so is fastpass distribution which makes sense. Will everybody just be waiting in two long lines...one for the ride and the other waiting for the fastpass machines to be turned on? Seems like a good time to ride anything else. Of course, the moment you step out of one of those lines though, everything starts working again.



I'm thinking I was wrong about the FP. I didn't realize there were switchbacks for the line. They may have just been consolidating rather than distributing.


----------



## cats mom

Patrick in Oregon said:


> I'm thinking I was wrong about the FP. I didn't realize there were switchbacks for the line. They may have just been consolidating rather than distributing.



Yep, 5 1/2 switchbacks.

Hopefully everything will be up and running smoothly soon for those of you in the parks today. I'm loving the real time updates. 

Have fun today!


----------



## subtchr

Finally! Loading now.


----------



## ValpoCory

cats mom said:


> I'm loving the real time updates.



Me too.  This is great.


----------



## ValpoCory

Patrick in Oregon said:


> OK so standing in normal entrance line at DCA starting at 7:00. The 4 or 5 gates from middle moving right were EMH.  We were the last normal entrance before EMH lines.  Once the EMH lines were clear, 7:10, they switched the gates over to entrance and we jumped lines and got up front  . But they closed the gates of course.
> 
> Just reporting because I asked this question a few days ago



How many of the EMH entrances did they leave as EMH entrances at 7:10am?  I assume if you are staying on site and arrive at 7:15, you still can be let in.


----------



## DLR29

Patrick in Oregon said:


> OK so standing in normal entrance line at DCA starting at 7:00. The 4 or 5 gates from middle moving right were EMH.  We were the last normal entrance before EMH lines.  Once the EMH lines were clear, 7:10, they switched the gates over to entrance and we jumped lines and got up front  . But they closed the gates of course.
> 
> Just reporting because I asked this question a few days ago



This is excellent information! 



subtchr said:


> We were toward the front of the EMH crowd entering through the GCH gate this morning and are now in line for RSR, which has not yet opened. They have been running test cars, including a couple with people in them, but no one from the line yet. No announcements, at least nothing we can hear over the bluegrass being pumped into the oil bottle house!
> 
> 7:46 update: they just announced they have no idea when it will open. We are going to try to bail but it will be hard as we have an ECV in our group.



Thank you both for the different perspectives on today's opening procedures.  It really helps a lot. :

It seems as though they're having difficulty getting RSR up and running each morning.  Hopefully this'll change in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jkpark

> It seems as though they're having difficulty getting RSR up and running each morning. Hopefully this'll change in the next few weeks.


I was just thinking the same thing. Hope it is better by July - but if not I'm thinking ride LT and MJJ during EE and then get in FP line to be able to ride when it is running later in the day? Was hoping to ride in morning and at night as I'm afraid DD4 will be nervous to go on at night if she hasn't already done it once.


----------



## pudinhd

We were at the DL APEE this morning.  Everyone was sent to ticket booth 4 to have your APs scanned and receive wrist bands.  We lined up at 17 and up to 20-something or 30-something.  

We went to Matterhorn first and they weren't open yet.  We waited and were in the 2nd vehicle around 7:25.  The ride is great!  Adding small details really improved the ride, but I'm not sure I like the new vehicles.  We walked onto Alice, Pinocchio, Snow White, Toad, Dumbo.  Peter Pan was an extremely short line.  We arrived at the rope drop for Frontierland at 7:57 and were the first people at Thunder Mountain.

There did not seem to be a lot of people there.  I don't know if that is because it's early in the dates available or if the capacity is really small.  Hope this helps!


----------



## DLR29

pudinhd said:


> We were at the DL APEE this morning.  Everyone was sent to ticket booth 4 to have your APs scanned and receive wrist bands.  We lined up at 17 and up to 20-something or 30-something.
> 
> We went to Matterhorn first and they weren't open yet.  We waited and were in the 2nd vehicle around 7:25.  The ride is great!  Adding small details really improved the ride, but I'm not sure I like the new vehicles.  We walked onto Alice, Pinocchio, Snow White, Toad, Dumbo.  Peter Pan was an extremely short line.  We arrived at the rope drop for Frontierland at 7:57 and were the first people at Thunder Mountain.
> 
> *There did not seem to be a lot of people there.  I don't know if that is because it's early in the dates available or if the capacity is really small.*  Hope this helps!



My guess is that it was because everyone was over at DCA for the early morning.  Onsite guests did have EMH there.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## DizFan13

I can't quite decide if it seems like it will be better to enter DCA at regular time on an APEE morning or on an EMH morning...what does everyone think? Is there a general feeling developing regarding which will be busier?


----------



## obias

DizFan13 said:


> I can't quite decide if it seems like it will be better to enter DCA at regular time on an APEE morning or on an EMH morning...what does everyone think? Is there a general feeling developing regarding which will be busier?



Thank you for asking this question DizFan13...I have been thinking about this also. I know EMH and APEE morning are new but if you had a choice what would it be


----------



## philliplc

DLR29 said:


> My guess is that it was because everyone was over at DCA for the early morning.  Onsite guests did have EMH there.  Thanks for the info!





the poster meant there weren't many AP there to use APEE. since it's only one date per park i would guess they will be pretty spread out.


----------



## cats mom

pudinhd said:


> We were at the DL APEE this morning.  Everyone was sent to ticket booth 4 to have your APs scanned and receive wrist bands.  We lined up at 17 and up to 20-something or 30-something.
> 
> We went to Matterhorn first and they weren't open yet.  We waited and were in the 2nd vehicle around 7:25.  The ride is great!  Adding small details really improved the ride, but I'm not sure I like the new vehicles.  We walked onto Alice, Pinocchio, Snow White, Toad, Dumbo.  Peter Pan was an extremely short line.  We arrived at the rope drop for Frontierland at 7:57 and were the first people at Thunder Mountain.
> 
> There did not seem to be a lot of people there.  I don't know if that is because it's early in the dates available or if the capacity is really small.  Hope this helps!




Thanks for the report. It does help. 

Personally I'm guessing the small number of people attending has much more to do with you choosing one of the first available dates than with Disney limiting capacity. I think you were smart to snag your dates early.


----------



## Priory

So today is the 3rd day of DCA APEE. Any new stories to report? 

I am still unclear as to 

1) When do the fastpass machines open? Is there a consistent time?
2) When does the line for fastpass start?
3) When do regular park guests get to enter, and when are they allowed to access the fastpass line? 
4) Has RSR ever been working at 7am? 
5) Has anyone hit Luigi's and Maters first? Is there any advantage to that? 
6) If RSR is down, is it better to go ride Luigi and Mater and then come back, or better to stick it out in the RSR line? 

There are so many variables and so few reports, I will be there 2 weeks from today and I am starting to freak myself out. 

I am very curious to hear how today's APEE went since this was the first EE day where 3/4 of passholders were blocked out.


----------



## disneychrista

Priory said:


> 1) When do the fastpass machines open? Is there a consistent time?
> 2) When does the line for fastpass start?


At Park opening (8am right now)


> 3) When do regular park guests get to enter, and when are they allowed to access the fastpass line?


They have been letting people in at 7:30.


> 4) Has RSR ever been working at 7am?


Not that I have read


> 5) Has anyone hit Luigi's and Maters first? Is there any advantage to that?


At this point the advantage to this that you actually get to ride something 


> 6) If RSR is down, is it better to go ride Luigi and Mater and then come back, or better to stick it out in the RSR line?


see above


----------



## DLR29

Priory said:


> So today is the 3rd day of DCA APEE. Any new stories to report?
> 
> I am still unclear as to
> 
> 1) When do the fastpass machines open? Is there a consistent time?
> 2) When does the line for fastpass start?
> 3) When do regular park guests get to enter, and when are they allowed to access the fastpass line?
> 4) Has RSR ever been working at 7am?
> 5) Has anyone hit Luigi's and Maters first? Is there any advantage to that?
> 6) If RSR is down, is it better to go ride Luigi and Mater and then come back, or better to stick it out in the RSR line?
> 
> There are so many variables and so few reports, I will be there 2 weeks from today and I am starting to freak myself out.
> 
> I am very curious to hear how today's APEE went since this was the first EE day where 3/4 of passholders were blocked out.



To clarify between #2 and #3, the line for FP has started at 7 for anyone with EA.  My guess is that the people who are getting those first FPs at 8AM have waited during their entire EA.

For #3, regular guests will be allowed to join the line for FP at 8.


----------



## peloha86

DLR29...

Thank you soooo much for this great thread! 
Over 82,000 views think so too.


----------



## PrincessIM

Priory said:


> So today is the 3rd day of DCA APEE. Any new stories to report?
> 
> I am still unclear as to
> 
> 1) When do the fastpass machines open? Is there a consistent time?
> 2) When does the line for fastpass start?
> 3) When do regular park guests get to enter, and when are they allowed to access the fastpass line?
> 4) Has RSR ever been working at 7am?
> 5) Has anyone hit Luigi's and Maters first? Is there any advantage to that?
> 6) If RSR is down, is it better to go ride Luigi and Mater and then come back, or better to stick it out in the RSR line?
> 
> There are so many variables and so few reports, I will be there 2 weeks from today and I am starting to freak myself out.
> 
> I am very curious to hear how today's APEE went since this was the first EE day where 3/4 of passholders were blocked out.



Thanks for asking all the same questions I had!

Great thread!


----------



## Virgoinab

This may have been asked and answered already in the thread so I apologize in advance.

We will be in DL & DCA next week, Starting Thursday afternoon, staying onsite at the DLH, so we will be able to take advantage of the EE for DCA on Friday, which would be our only opportunity for that park.

Which entrance would be better to go through at 7:00am, the entrance at the Grand, or the main gate?

We have used the entrance at the Grand in the past when going to Sorain for the hotel guests extra half hour in the morning, however, which Cars land now being open, and the long lines, I am thinking it would be better to go through the main gates, could anyone confirm this?

As well, which gates are used for the EE into DCA?

Thanks


----------



## disneychrista

Virgoinab said:


> Which entrance would be better to go through at 7:00am, the entrance at the Grand, or the main gate?


The front gates are closer to Carsland.


----------



## Virgoinab

disneychrista said:


> The front gates are closer to Carsland.



Great, thank you.


----------



## DizFan13

DizFan13 said:


> I can't quite decide if it seems like it will be better to enter DCA at regular time on an APEE morning or on an EMH morning...what does everyone think? Is there a general feeling developing regarding which will be busier?



So, I'm still trying to decide where it is best to spend the five mornings we don't have early entry, and in addition, I'm curious if anyone can shed some light on how early people are arriving to line up for wristbands? I am hoping to maintain our front-of-the-line tradition.


----------



## kristenm514

Is DCA EA for onsite guests a permanent fixture or just a promotional thing for the summer? I almost have DH convinced of the merits of staying onsite for that extra hour in Carsland, but it would be just my luck that we'd get there and not have EMH anymore, leaving us out $800.


----------



## disneychrista

kristenm514 said:


> Is DCA EA for onsite guests a permanent fixture or just a promotional thing for the summer? I almost have DH convinced of the merits of staying onsite for that extra hour in Carsland, but it would be just my luck that we'd get there and not have EMH anymore, leaving us out $800.



At this time is a temporary summer promotion. Same with the APEE. Only time will tell if it becomes a permenant feature/perk of staying online.


----------



## DLR29

My guess (and it has not been confirmed by Disney) is that EMH at DCA will remain for onsite guests even in the fall, but APEE will be only a summer thing.


----------



## kristenm514

disneychrista said:


> At this time is a temporary summer promotion. Same with the APEE. Only time will tell if it becomes a permenant feature/perk of staying online.



Well, poo. We'd need the DCA early entry for the last Monday in August, which seems to historically be the first "non-summer" day in regards to entertainment schedules, hours, HM going down for overlay, etc.  Sigh, DL, your uncertainty is killin' me.


----------



## disneychrista

kristenm514 said:


> Well, poo. We'd need the DCA early entry for the last Monday in August, which seems to historically be the first "non-summer" day in regards to entertainment schedules, hours, HM going down for overlay, etc.  Sigh, DL, your uncertainty is killin' me.



Well the APEE is through Sepetember 13th. I would expect the EMH for hotel guests to last at least through then also.


----------



## LAWalz23

Are there any other rides beside Carsland open on EE days? We will be sating at GCV and RSR seems to be down a lot in the am so we might choose to ride later at night.


----------



## DisDancerina

Wowee! I had no idea about APEE! Thank you for the information!


----------



## 8timesblessed

All the big rides were open for APEE. Most of the cast members don't know what's open but there are alot of higher ups in the park and they have cheat sheets as they call them that told what was open and it was most of the big rides.


----------



## AngelDisney

8timesblessed said:


> All the big rides were open for APEE. Most of the cast members don't know what's open but there are alot of higher ups in the park and they have cheat sheets as they call them that told what was open and it was most of the big rides.



Will the same be for the onsite hotel EMH? Do they vary on a day-by-day basis? Thanks!


----------



## DLR29

8timesblessed said:


> All the big rides were open for APEE. Most of the cast members don't know what's open but there are alot of higher ups in the park and they have cheat sheets as they call them that told what was open and it was most of the big rides.



What constitutes 'big ride'?  ToT?  TSMM?  Screamin?  Soarin?  GRR?  I consider all of those 'big rides' but I don't think all of those are open in addition to Carsland.


----------



## hellokitty1

So I think I understand that if I stay "on property", I get EMH for every day of my stay. And the post here says DCA and DLR alternate which parks have EMH based on the day of the week. But it seems like the park schedule on the official Disney website contradicts this. For example, if you pull up the park schedule for Monday, it lists both parks as opening at 8am and BOTH parks having EA at 7am.

So that confuses me if Monday is only EMH for DCA.


----------



## disneychrista

hellokitty1 said:


> So I think I understand that if I stay "on property", I get EMH for every day of my stay. And the post here says DCA and DLR alternate which parks have EMH based on the day of the week. But it seems like the park schedule on the official Disney website contradicts this. For example, if you pull up the park schedule for Monday, it lists both parks as opening at 8am and BOTH parks having EA at 7am.
> .



Both are true. 

EMH for hotel guest are as follows:
Disneyland - Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday
DCA - Monday, Wednesday, Friday

Annual Passholders are also getting early entry APEE is as follows:
Disneyland - Monday, Wednesday, Friday
DCA - Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday

And of course regular MM:
Disneyland - Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday

So both parks have either APEE, EMH or MM early entry every day of the week.


----------



## PinkBudgie

And then I believe people with parkhoppers of 3 or more days still get the DL MM on Sa,Su,Tu,Th. I think I saw that in a Disney blog recently.

I'm wondering if the APEE crowds are less than the DLR hotel crowds. Does anyone know? I'm thinking especially the DL APEE must be pretty light because maybe locals only care about going to DCA and are not using their DL EE?


----------



## ajgardner

I'm a little confused... My family is staying a GC in August and on our invoice it says that we will each be given 1 MM pass.  But if we are staying at a Disney hotel, then isn't that meaningless since I should get EE every day?  I just want to make sure I am understanding how it works before we get there (first trip!).


----------



## DLR29

ajgardner said:


> I'm a little confused... My family is staying a GC in August and on our invoice it says that we will each be given 1 MM pass.  But if we are staying at a Disney hotel, then isn't that meaningless since I should get EE every day?  I just want to make sure I am understanding how it works before we get there (first trip!).



Yes, you'll be able to take advantage of Extra Magic Hour (EMH) every day because you'll be staying at the GCH.  The OP has the specific days for the specific parks' EMH.


----------



## debloco

DLR29 said:


> To clarify between #2 and #3, the line for FP has started at 7 for anyone with EA.  My guess is that the people who are getting those first FPs at 8AM have waited during their entire EA.
> 
> For #3, regular guests will be allowed to join the line for FP at 8.


Well, this is disappointing to hear. IIRC, in the past they admitted on-site hotel guests early to DCA for Soarin' and, more recently, WOC so they could obtain FP's before the general public was admitted to the park. Not so they could enter the park and then wait in a line for an hour before being allowed to even obtain a FP. There wasn't any of this "waiting until the attraction or the park opened to the public" before FP's even started to be available nonsense. 

I feel like I'm missing something here or am not understanding it right since I don't see the way Disney is working it now as much of a "perk" for either APEE folks or for the EMH for on-site hotel guests.


----------



## disneychrista

debloco said:


> I feel like I'm missing something here or am not understanding it right since I don't see the way Disney is working it now as much of a "perk" for either APEE folks or for the EMH for on-site hotel guests.


Those with EMH or APEE can do not only get to stand in line for FP during that hour, they actually get to ride the rides - Carsland is open during the early hour and those with admission can hope in line for FP or ride RSR, Mater, Luigis.


----------



## DLR29

debloco said:


> Well, this is disappointing to hear. IIRC, in the past they admitted on-site hotel guests early to DCA for Soarin' and, more recently, WOC so they could obtain FP's before the general public was admitted to the park. Not so they could enter the park and then wait in a line for an hour before being allowed to even obtain a FP. There wasn't any of this "waiting until the attraction or the park opened to the public" before FP's even started to be available nonsense.
> 
> I feel like I'm missing something here or am not understanding it right since I don't see the way Disney is working it now as much of a "perk" for either APEE folks or for the EMH for on-site hotel guests.





disneychrista said:


> Those with EMH or APEE can do not only get to stand in line for FP during that hour, they actually get to ride the rides - Carsland is open during the early hour and those with admission can hope in line for FP or ride RSR, Mater, Luigis.



Like disneychrista said, the whole EMH/APEE is not designed so that these guests can enter to get in line for RSR FP.  The idea is that these guests can get a head start on actually riding many DCA attractions, including Carsland...just like Magic Morning has been at DL for several years.  But some people (not most) have been using this hour to wait in line for the FP machines to open up.  Disney can discourage this, but they can't stop guests from forming an unofficial line for an hour to get one of those first FP return times.

Also in the past, Soarin and the WoC FP machines (and even more recently Ariel's Undersea Adventure) have opened 30 min prior to "official park opening" for ALL guests, not just onsite guests.  There was a point when WoC had just opened when they let onsite guests in earlier than that, but that went away after the rush to get WoC FPs died down.


----------



## brenda1966

DLR29 said:


> Also in the past, Soarin and the WoC FP machines (and even more recently Ariel's Undersea Adventure) have opened 30 min prior to "official park opening" for ALL guests, not just onsite guests.  There was a point when WoC had just opened when they let onsite guests in earlier than that, but that went away after the rush to get WoC FPs died down.



Does anyone know if they are letting regular guests head to Soarin at 7:30 when they start to let them in the park?  Or are they being held back for official rope drop at 8am?  I'm guessing it would be too hard to keep them from sneaking around and trying to get to Carsland early if they let them get to Soarin.


----------



## DLR29

brenda1966 said:


> Does anyone know if they are letting regular guests head to Soarin at 7:30 when they start to let them in the park?  Or are they being held back for official rope drop at 8am?  I'm guessing it would be too hard to keep them from sneaking around and trying to get to Carsland early if they let them get to Soarin.



From reports I've heard that regular guests cannot ride Soarin (or even go over there) 30 min prior to park opening unfortunately.  The rope is on Buena Vista Street, and then all guests have free reign at 8.


----------



## debloco

Thanks for the clarification! I'm relieved I wasn't understanding it correctly. 



DLR29 said:


> ...the whole EMH/APEE is not designed so that these guests can enter to get in line for RSR FP.  The idea is that these guests can get a head start on actually riding many DCA attractions, including Carsland...


So the Cars Land attractions are up and running for the EMH/APEE guests during that hour before the park opens! See, now that makes it worth it to get up early. 

What are the logistics for admitting EMH/APEE guests to the parks? How early  in the morning are these guests starting to line up? I have memories of the craziness of EMH opening time for resort guests at TSMM at WDW when it first opened; not the type of experience I'd like to repeat. 



DLR29 said:


> But some people (not most) have been using this hour to wait in line for the FP machines to open up.  Disney can discourage this, but they can't stop guests from forming an unofficial line for an hour to get one of those first FP return times.


To quote Jack Sparrow "to what point and purpose?" 

Do they not want to ride it that early in the morning? 
Are they hocking these FP's to other guests? 
Because DCA has been having trouble getting RSR up and running first thing in the morning?
Because FP's have been running out within the first couple of hours the park is open? 
So maybe they can get FP's for later and then get in the stand-by line so they can ride twice? 

Seems to me if you hauled your butt out of bed that early to be there and had EMH or APEE you'd just go ahead and get in the *hopefully* shortest line of the day and actually ride the attraction. And it also seems like you could be one of the first to ride during EMH/APEE, and afterwards have enough time to get a FP before they run out for the day.


----------



## katejc

Ok, maybe this has been mentioned already, but what if I have APs that will not be activated until we get to the parks in August? Is there any chance we can still take advantage of APEE or are we out of luck? ( since we can't register for APEE online without AP #s). Appreciating any advice...


----------



## disneyland addict13

katejc said:


> Ok, maybe this has been mentioned already, but what if I have APs that will not be activated until we get to the parks in August? Is there any chance we can still take advantage of APEE or are we out of luck? ( since we can't register for APEE online without AP #s). Appreciating any advice...



Unfortunately, you're out of luck. I already called and asked about this because we're activating our new PAPs on the first day of our trip, and they could not accommodate me. You need an active pass number to register.


----------



## katejc

Darn! But that's what I thought. Thanks for the info!


----------



## HydroGuy

debloco said:


> What are the logistics for admitting EMH/APEE guests to the parks? How early  in the morning are these guests starting to line up? I have memories of the craziness of EMH opening time for resort guests at TSMM at WDW when it first opened; not the type of experience I'd like to repeat.


Security to the main gates usually opens at 6:30 so folks line up there as early as they want. Then you go the park gates and wait until the EMH or APEE starts. DLR hotel guests can use the GCH entrance on EMH days.



debloco said:


> To quote Jack Sparrow "to what point and purpose?"
> 
> Do they not want to ride it that early in the morning?
> Are they hocking these FP's to other guests?
> Because DCA has been having trouble getting RSR up and running first thing in the morning?
> Because FP's have been running out within the first couple of hours the park is open?
> So maybe they can get FP's for later and then get in the stand-by line so they can ride twice?
> 
> Seems to me if you hauled your butt out of bed that early to be there and had EMH or APEE you'd just go ahead and get in the *hopefully* shortest line of the day and actually ride the attraction. And it also seems like you could be one of the first to ride during EMH/APEE, and afterwards have enough time to get a FP before they run out for the day.


I tend to agree with you but not everyone in a group needs to wait for FP. So mom or dad can take kids to ride RSR, LFT and MJJ while the other parent waits to get FPs.


----------



## DLR29

debloco said:


> What are the logistics for admitting EMH/APEE guests to the parks? How early  in the morning are these guests starting to line up? I have memories of the craziness of EMH opening time for resort guests at TSMM at WDW when it first opened; not the type of experience I'd like to repeat.
> 
> 
> To quote Jack Sparrow "to what point and purpose?"
> 
> Do they not want to ride it that early in the morning?
> Are they hocking these FP's to other guests?
> *Because DCA has been having trouble getting RSR up and running first thing in the morning?*
> *Because FP's have been running out within the first couple of hours the park is open? *
> So maybe they can get FP's for later and then get in the stand-by line so they can ride twice?
> 
> Seems to me if you hauled your butt out of bed that early to be there and had EMH or APEE you'd just go ahead and get in the *hopefully* shortest line of the day and actually ride the attraction. And it also seems like you could be one of the first to ride during EMH/APEE, and afterwards have enough time to get a FP before they run out for the day.



It seems to be a combination of these 2 bolded reasons, but mostly because FPs have been running out by 9:30 (most days earlier) I'm pretty sure every day since it has been open.

Also, people have reported that to be one of the first people in for DCA's Early Admission, you'll need to be at the gates around 6/6:15, and, like Hydroguy said, people start lining up outside of the esplanade until the security tents open.


----------



## disneychrista

katejc said:


> Ok, maybe this has been mentioned already, but what if I have APs that will not be activated until we get to the parks in August? Is there any chance we can still take advantage of APEE or are we out of luck? ( since we can't register for APEE online without AP #s). Appreciating any advice...



You have to register at least 3 days in advance. If your trip is going to be at least 3 days and you have internet access you could register for the first availabe APEE after you register.


----------



## MNRMommy

If you are staying on-site, is it best to use the GCH entrance or the main entrance for early admission days at Disney's California Adventure?


----------



## katejc

disneychrista said:


> You have to register at least 3 days in advance. If your trip is going to be at least 3 days and you have internet access you could register for the first availabe APEE after you register.



We will try that, thanks. We will be there enough days, but they say it takes a day to be in the system afar activation. And do the APEEs get all booked up early on? Anyone have any experience there? Thanks to all--I love that I can get all my obscure questions answered here!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

We are AP holders and will be at the parks Sept 22 - 29. I'm wondering if anyone has heard if the APEE dates have been extended?


----------



## PinkBudgie

katejc said:


> We will try that, thanks. We will be there enough days, but they say it takes a day to be in the system afar activation. And do the APEEs get all booked up early on? Anyone have any experience there? Thanks to all--I love that I can get all my obscure questions answered here!



This what we were going to try to do. We arrive on Sunday. I was going to see if we could get APEE for Th and/or Friday. First, I was going to ask either guest services or ticket booth if they could help with that. If not, I remember they said there was a phone number you could call if you didn't have internet which we won't. We usually leave our laptop at home since it doesn't fit in the safe.  However, I'm doubtful there will be any space left anyway.


----------



## DLR29

MNRMommy said:


> If you are staying on-site, is it best to use the GCH entrance or the main entrance for early admission days at Disney's California Adventure?



This is answered in the OP:


> *Where?* Guest can line up for EMH at either the main entrance to DCA or the Grand Californian Hotel entrance. The main park entrance is probably a faster route to hit up Carsland.



Reason being if you're not one of the first people at the GCH entrance, it'll take you longer to get through the few security tables that they have set up.



katejc said:


> We will try that, thanks. We will be there enough days, but they say it takes a day to be in the system afar activation. And do the APEEs get all booked up early on? Anyone have any experience there? Thanks to all--I love that I can get all my obscure questions answered here!



Reports are that all of the DCA APEEs for the days where SoCal APs are valid are already booked.



			
				I❤MICKEY;45342781 said:
			
		

> We are AP holders and will be at the parks Sept 22 - 29. I'm wondering if anyone has heard if the APEE dates have been extended?



Most likely not.  This is the first time that they've ever allowed Early Admission for AP holders (not staying onsite), and my guess is that it'll only be a summer promo, especially because they haven't said anything about an extension so far.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DLR29 said:


> Most likely not.  This is the first time that they've ever allowed Early Admission for AP holders (not staying onsite), and my guess is that it'll only be a summer promo, especially because they haven't said anything about an extension so far.



Then again, you never know. This could be like the temporary AP merchandise discount that has been going on for over two years now. Every time its end date approaches, it gets extended again. Just saying.


----------



## kelmac284

I don't know if this was addressed earlier cuz I didn't read through the entire thread but we were JUST there and I agree with whoever said that going through the regular entrance is better.

We went to the grand because we came from the DLH and we got there just after 6 and the line got LONG and they didn't do ANY bag checks till almost 7.  I felt bad for the people in the back because that would be a DEF hold up that you wouldn't have if you were at the other side.  Then it was REALLY slow even getting through the gates since there were only 3 and they made us walk all the way around the front to cars.  No going around the side by GRR.

So I think going to the front would be quicker.

ALSO another interesting note is when we checked in we were told that ANY reg ticket ee people could ALSO get in during the hotel MM.  So not sure if this was true but that's what we were told.

So that doesn't make it quite as special and it is a GOOD thing for people with reg tickets.  

We WERE able to go on the ride after about a half hour to get through the initial build up and then we immediately did single rider.  My daughter went to get fast pass before 8 and the line was already over an hour.  So we blew it off.

We did Luigis and it took FOREVER and was not that great.  Never did get on the tractors.


----------



## debloco

HydroGuy said:


> I tend to agree with you but not everyone in a group needs to wait for FP. So mom or dad can take kids to ride RSR, LFT and MJJ while the other parent waits to get FPs.


Which works if it's two parents. But it's just me and my DD, so good idea, but no go for us. 



DLR29 said:


> It seems to be a combination of these 2 bolded reasons, but mostly because FPs have been running out by 9:30 (most days earlier) I'm pretty sure every day since it has been open.


Thanks for the confirmation.



DLR29 said:


> Also, people have reported that to be one of the first people in for DCA's Early Admission, you'll need to be at the gates around 6/6:15, and, like Hydroguy said, people start lining up outside of the esplanade until the security tents open.


Whoa. Decent perk for the new Cars Land, but pretty darn early for my grad student/really doesn't like to get up early DD. 

And, off topic to DLR29, I noticed your location is Los Angeles, USC! My DD did her undergrad there and graduated USC in May 2011, and I'm starting grad school there this August. Fight On!


----------



## HydroGuy

debloco said:


> Which works if it's two parents. But it's just me and my DD, so good idea, but no go for us.


I get that, but you were questioning why _anyone else_ would do this. And I was just giving a reason for anyone else.


----------



## DLR29

debloco said:


> And, off topic to DLR29, I noticed your location is Los Angeles, USC! My DD did her undergrad there and graduated USC in May 2011, and I'm starting grad school there this August. Fight On!



 Fight on!  I'm going to be entering my junior year of undergrad this fall.   Where did the time fly? 

And believe me, as a college student, I don't like getting up early either...except for Disneyland.


----------



## OC_stacylace

We did APEE today and wanted to share our experience. First of all, Disney has it well organized. We chose today as our DCA early morning. We arrived at the Mickey and Friends parking garage at 6:10 am. They open at 6:00, and from what I read, it is the only parking lot open that early. Almost all the security lines were open and the lines were short going through. There are serveral cast members directing you to the check in, which is over on the other side from where the tram drops you off. After a short wait, less than 5 minutes, we were ushered to a cast member holding an iphone or something like it. She scanned all of our annual passes, and then we were directed to get our wristbands. We were in line for entry into DCA by 6:35, and we were about 20 people back from the first in line. All the turnstyles were open from what I saw. At 7, the lines all opened and we went straight to RSR. Cast members gathering along Buena Vista Street reminded people to walk and not run. Most of us were in a very fast walk, though. We were near the front of the mob, enough to see that one of the Cars' characters Mater, got in front of all of us at the start of Carsland. It slowed down the pace, but we managed to get in line for RSR. It was not yet running, and we were told that they were working on it. It was not until 8:30 in the morning that the ride was finally up. So, our whole APEE experience was spent waiting in a line that didn't move, and it was pretty frustrating. Many people left the line, but since we had still not been on the ride and were only 100 people back or so from the front, we stayed. It became one of those situations that we felt if we left, the ride would start up, and we had invested so much time already. There was a cast member who made the rounds through the line and gave out buttons. I joked, "if only they were fast pass buttons". 

Do I think it was worth it? Not today, not for us. But, we did get to ride RSR for the first time, so all was not lost. I was told that there are quite a few bugs, and hopefully the ride will be worked out for the rest of you as the summer goes on. Fun ride, but I wouldn't wait for more than an hour for it.


----------



## disneychrista

From all reports it seems it is best to NOT go to RSR and enjoy other attractions during the APEE/EMH. I have not heard a single report of RSR being operational at the beginning of APRR/EMH. 

I certainly hope they figure it all out soon. It just seems like there are still a lot of kinks that they need to work out on RSR.


----------



## OC_stacylace

A cast member said it's a matter of overheating, but I don't know how it would overheat when it was only 7 in the morning? I would expect it later on as it heats up and the ride is operating several hours.


----------



## Psymonds

my quick research did not find an answer to this, but here goes.  

we have a party of 10ish, 3 AP's and 7 ticketholders with and EE. 

Per the schedule, we can't all go into the same park for an EE on any day, is there a way we can talk to a CM and just switch parks (frankly would be willing to do DL on our DCA day if it means we can all go together).

anyone else try this?  to any success?


----------



## disneychrista

Officially the answer is going to be no. 

I have heard that people have been able to use the MM at DCA but again, offiically this is not suppose to happen.


----------



## AngelDisney

disneychrista said:


> Officially the answer is going to be no.
> 
> I have heard that people have been able to use the MM at DCA but again, offiically this is not suppose to happen.



I believe this was reported to have happened on an EMH morning not an APEE morning though. Also it can depend on individual CMs. I emailed Disneyland Guest Communications about MM comes with 3+ PH tickets. This is the reply I got from them:

_Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort.

I was able to call the Main Entrance and spoke with one of the Leads. 
For guests that have the Magic Morning included in their 3-Day Hopper 
package, only have Magic Morning for DISNEYLAND® Park on Sunday, 
Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. _

Hence, there is a possibility of being turned away at the turnstile.

Have fun planning!


----------



## cats mom

Psymonds said:


> my quick research did not find an answer to this, but here goes.
> 
> we have a party of 10ish, 3 AP's and 7 ticketholders with and EE.
> 
> Per the schedule, we can't all go into the same park for an EE on any day, is there a way we can talk to a CM and just switch parks (frankly would be willing to do DL on our DCA day if it means we can all go together).
> 
> anyone else try this?  to any success?




If I were in your situation I think I might register the 3 AP holders for their DCA entrance on the same day the 7 MM folks plan to attend Disneyland, have the AP's get their wristbands, then all go to the DL gates together where the AP's offer to surrender said wristbands if they can enter DL with the group. Seems like a fair trade off to me. Of course you'd be relying on finding a sympathetic CM willing to fudge the system a bit. So I'd also be prepared to split up and have the AP holders trek right back across the esplanade to enjoy DCA if the answer is no. After all, it's only an hour and you can all meet up at official park opening and enjoy the rest of the day together.


----------



## greenkai3000

Do they have MM/EMH during the Holiday season?  I've read on the boards that Summer and Winter are basically considered the same... just as busy. So the number of rides being down for refurbishments is minimal too.

Is this correct?


----------



## rramstad

greenkai3000 said:


> Do they have MM/EMH during the Holiday season?  I've read on the boards that Summer and Winter are basically considered the same... just as busy. So the number of rides being down for refurbishments is minimal too.
> 
> Is this correct?



EMH is a promotion.  It is running through sometime in early September, from admittedly faulty memory.  It's not a normal thing, and it's not the same thing as MM.

MM runs year round, yes, during the Holiday season too.

I am not an expert on refurbishments but you are correct DLR is quite busy for Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas, so most major attractions are up and running.  Note that there are fewer shows, and they do not have fireworks nearly as often, and close earlier and open later i.e. shorter operating hours.


----------



## DLR29

rramstad said:


> EMH is a promotion.  It is running through sometime in early September, from admittedly faulty memory.  It's not a normal thing, and it's not the same thing as MM.
> 
> MM runs year round, yes, during the Holiday season too.
> 
> I am not an expert on refurbishments but you are correct DLR is quite busy for Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas, so most major attractions are up and running.  Note that there are fewer shows, and they do not have fireworks nearly as often, and close earlier and open later i.e. shorter operating hours.



Extra Magic Hour (Early Admission for onsite guests) has been offered for the past many years under the name of "Magic Morning".  In the past it's only been for DL though, not DCA.  We will see if they continue this perk for both parks after the summer.

Also I wouldn't consider Summer and "Winter" on equal playing fields.  Summer is significantly more crowded than early December or mid-January.  Summer is also significantly less crowded than that week between Christmas and New Years.

For refurbs, Disney really tries to have no refurbs around Christmas time.  But October, November, and early December definitely have the possibility (high probability?) of having several refurbs.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

I have an odd question that I thought I would throw out to the experts before calling Disney!

We had APs that expired in late June, which we used to reserve APEE in August.  We received a confirmation e-mail with our AP numbers written showing only the last 4 digits.

After we renewed, our new APs have a different number, but the last 4 digits remain the same.  We can now resrve another date for APEE using this new AP number.  Should I sign up again for the date we will be visiting or just expect I can use the APs with the confirmation to attend?  -- Suzanne


----------



## momsquad

Okay, I've read the 1st three pages, and the last three pages, however some of these "super threads" get so loooong. . . 

My apologies if this was answered somewhere in the 650 un-read posts:

I'm just a "regular" visitor to DCA/DL this October.  Not AP holder.  Not a Disney Hotel guest.  Purchased my DLand package from Disney Travel at a "good neighbor" hotel, 4day hopper tickets.

I understand how and which days I can enter DL early.  My package offesr a Magic Morning and a Morning Maddness.  However, if I'm reading this correctly, in this situation - I have no option to enter DCA early.  

Is this correct?  

Thanks in advance for your help. . . .


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

momsquad said:


> Okay, I've read the 1st three pages, and the last three pages, however some of these "super threads" get so loooong. . .
> 
> My apologies if this was answered somewhere in the 650 un-read posts:
> 
> I'm just a "regular" visitor to DCA/DL this October.  Not AP holder.  Not a Disney Hotel guest.  Purchased my DLand package from Disney Travel at a "good neighbor" hotel, 4day hopper tickets.
> 
> I understand how and which days I can enter DL early.  My package offesr a Magic Morning and a Morning Maddness.  However, if I'm reading this correctly, in this situation - I have no option to enter DCA early.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. . . .



Correct probably. DCA early entry is being offered only to Disney onsite guests and Disney AP holders. This perk is officially being offered through Sept. 13. Whether there will be any form of DCA early entry after Sept. 13 and who might be included has not been stated by Disney yet.


----------



## momsquad

Good to know I understood it correctly.  Thanks for the quick response lurker.  
Maybe something will change by the time we go, maybe not.  Nonetheless, I'll simply be happy to be there.  
Trying real hard to heed all the advice from the DL experts and modify my WDW commando planning mentality and accept that Disney on this coast can be "calmer."


----------



## DLR29

SuzanneSLO said:


> I have an odd question that I thought I would throw out to the experts before calling Disney!
> 
> We had APs that expired in late June, which we used to reserve APEE in August.  We received a confirmation e-mail with our AP numbers written showing only the last 4 digits.
> 
> After we renewed, our new APs have a different number, but the last 4 digits remain the same.  We can now resrve another date for APEE using this new AP number.  Should I sign up again for the date we will be visiting or just expect I can use the APs with the confirmation to attend?  -- Suzanne



Interesting question.  I would just sign up again (if the date isn't full yet, which it doesn't seem like it is).  It doesn't take that long to sign up and it'll probably be a lot less confusing.


----------



## the donut

We did APEE for DCA on Tuesday July 3rd.  We left the Grand Cal at 6:20 and went to get our wristbands by 6:30 or so.  There were about a dozen cast members with iphones that could scan your AP to make sure that you were registered for the event.  Each AP must be registered to participate.  I actually had a problem where my youngest's AP wasn't registered with the promotion somehow, but the lead CM was able to override it.  I am not sure he would have done that for parties of multiple adults.  We were in line by 6:40 and were about 10 people back from the front.  My husband surveyed the line looking for anyone that might be a "problem" and potentially delay entry.  Sure enough, the first family in the line had no wristbands.  We were just discussing whether we should switch lines when a cast member from inside the gate told them that they wouldn't be admitted without a wristband and sent them away.  We also saw a lead CM walk through and remind every CM that there would be absolutely no admittance without an AP for the DCA early entry.  I would say they were trying to close the loopholes that were letting people in with a regular magic morning entry.

Of course everyone went straight to RSR.  We needed to do child swap since we have one under 40 inches.  My husband and my daughter went on first, and the ride was operating at opening.  They entered the line at 7:10 and were done by 7:25.  In the meantime I took my little one to Luigi's Flying Tires and Mater's Junkyard Jamboree with no wait.  Then we used the Child Swap pass so that I could ride with my daughter.  At this point Luigi's had a 20 minute line so my husband rode MJJ one more time (no wait) and headed for TSMM (walk-on).  Child Swap for RSR uses the fastpass line, and no one was in the line yet since fastpasses hadn't even been issued yet so we entered shortly before the load area.  We exited RSR by 7:45 and walked over to TSMM to join my husband where the CMs were letting him ride without getting off since there was no one there.  We saw the masses of people coming in by the time we got off TSMM.  

RSR is a great ride!


----------



## HydroGuy

the donut said:


> We did APEE for DCA on Tuesday July 3rd.  We left the Grand Cal at 6:20 and went to get our wristbands by 6:30 or so.  There were about a dozen cast members with iphones that could scan your AP to make sure that you were registered for the event.  Each AP must be registered to participate.  I actually had a problem where my youngest's AP wasn't registered with the promotion somehow, but the lead CM was able to override it.  I am not sure he would have done that for parties of multiple adults.  We were in line by 6:40 and were about 10 people back from the front.  My husband surveyed the line looking for anyone that might be a "problem" and potentially delay entry.  Sure enough, the first family in the line had no wristbands.  We were just discussing whether we should switch lines when a cast member from inside the gate told them that they wouldn't be admitted without a wristband and sent them away.  We also saw a lead CM walk through and remind every CM that there would be absolutely no admittance without an AP for the DCA early entry.  I would say they were trying to close the loopholes that were letting people in with a regular magic morning entry.
> 
> Of course everyone went straight to RSR.  We needed to do child swap since we have one under 40 inches.  My husband and my daughter went on first, and the ride was operating at opening.  They entered the line at 7:10 and were done by 7:25.  In the meantime I took my little one to Luigi's Flying Tires and Mater's Junkyard Jamboree with no wait.  Then we used the Child Swap pass so that I could ride with my daughter.  At this point Luigi's had a 20 minute line so my husband rode MJJ one more time (no wait) and headed for TSMM (walk-on).  Child Swap for RSR uses the fastpass line, and no one was in the line yet since fastpasses hadn't even been issued yet so we entered shortly before the load area.  We exited RSR by 7:45 and walked over to TSMM to join my husband where the CMs were letting him ride without getting off since there was no one there.  We saw the masses of people coming in by the time we got off TSMM.
> 
> RSR is a great ride!


Thanks!


----------



## Priory

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this would be the first time since opening that RSR has been operational at the start of EE. This is very encouraging. I am flying out Friday for my EE Saturday and have resigned myself to it being down. 

My current plan is ride Luigi, ride Mater, maybe ride TOT and hop in line for a RSR fastpass just before 8, then go ride single rider and come back later to use FP. 

However, if RSR is up at 7am, I'm just gonna ride it, I think.


----------



## the donut

Just wanted to add that if you are staying at the resort (and I believe it's been already stated by others but is worth repeating), you probably want to enter at the main entrance for the DCA EMH days.  Unless you're say one of the first 10 people in the line going through the GCH entrance, you will be behind the security table and will have to wait for all the people in front of you to get their bags checked before entry.  In that time people are pouring through multiple gates at the front entrance, since at the main entrance, you can completely clear security with plenty of room to line up behind multiple gates.  

For the APEE DCA days, you have to go pick up wristbands at ticket booth 4 so you might as well enter at the main gate.  Come to think of it, I don't even know if the hotel entry is operational for APEE DCA entry.

Although I didn't do the EMH at DCA yesterday (Wednesday), RSR was operational at opening according to others in the group.  Perhaps they have worked out the kinks.  We're doing EMH at DCA tomorrow - I'll post if RSR is working at open tomorrow.

We did DL EMH today - Matterhorn was not operational until sometime after 8:30.  When we checked again at 9am, it was open with a 45 minute wait.  We didn't end up riding it.


----------



## the donut

Priory said:


> My current plan is ride Luigi, ride Mater, maybe ride TOT and hop in line for a RSR fastpass just before 8, then go ride single rider and come back later to use FP.
> 
> However, if RSR is up at 7am, I'm just gonna ride it, I think.



If RSR is open, it's best to do it right away.  My husband swung by the fastpass line at 7:45, and he said the line was impressively long.  Other parts of DCA didn't really get busy until after 9am as everyone was in Carsland.  TSMM was less than a 10 minute wait and Screamin was a walk on at 8:30.  Waiting for a FP would cause you to miss that as I would not be surprised if it took over half an hour to get through that line.

For first thing in the morning, if it was just me (or a party of adults), I would do single rider line for RSR--the entry point for SR is beyond even the FP entry point, and the seats in the cars are made up of rows of 3 while most people seem to be in groups of 2 and 4.  Leaves lots of SR openings.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Tried to hedge my bets based on never knowing what we'll want to do:
Staying at Disneyland Hotel 8/16-19; blocked APs on Sat.
Fri 8/17: hotel early entry DCA/registered for APEE at DL
Sat blocked
Sun 8/18: hotel early entry DL/registered for APEE at DCA
Mon 8/19: hotel early entry DCA

Trying to make sure I understand property hotels early entry:
Sun: DL
Mon: DCA
Tues: DL
Wed: DCA
Thurs: DL
Fri: DCA
Sat: DL
You do not have a choice of which park to enter; the early entry park is set only by day, correct?
Thanks!


----------



## disneychrista

aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying to make sure I understand property hotels early entry:
> Sun: DL
> Mon: DCA
> Tues: DL
> Wed: DCA
> Thurs: DL
> Fri: DCA
> Sat: DL
> You do not have a choice of which park to enter; the early entry park is set only by day, correct?
> Thanks!



Correct you do not get to choose.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

disneychrista said:


> Correct you do not get to choose.



Thanks!


----------



## the donut

the donut said:


> For first thing in the morning, if it was just me (or a party of adults), I would do single rider line for RSR--the entry point for SR is beyond even the FP entry point, and the seats in the cars are made up of rows of 3 while most people seem to be in groups of 2 and 4.  Leaves lots of SR openings.



I took a closer look at this when I rode the ride on Friday, entry point is actually the same, but the single rider queue space is overall shorter after the entry point.  Not sure if it makes too much difference to anyone, but I hate to post incorrect info.


----------



## AquaDame

the donut said:


> I took a closer look at this when I rode the ride on Friday, entry point is actually the same, but the single rider queue space is overall shorter after the entry point.  Not sure if it makes too much difference to anyone, but I hate to post incorrect info.



Also just a heads up - when I did APEE on Sunday they did not have the single rider line open. I asked a CM there and they said they would not open it until later, so I went in the normal line. They did not bring us up into the last queue area until a few minutes had passed and then still did not start boarding. A bit later they said they were having difficulties, and after a bit more waiting started boarding around 7:25. YMMV!


----------



## DizFan13

I am reading through the various threads regarding RSR during the extra hour, and trying to make a decision about how to handle our APEE next week. I am struggling to decide because there doesn't seem to be a consensus about whether or not RSR will even be running. Can anyone tell me if it is possible to tell before you line up? Can you hear/see the cars if they are running? I am considering having two plans in mind, and then asking a CM just before rope drop whether or not the ride is up and running and just deciding on the fly. 

It seems like we can either spend the hour in line and riding RSR, hoping to fit in Luigi's as well, before getting in the FP line around 7:45, or skip CL altogether and ride TSMM and Screamin' as many times as we can.  I would actually favor the former, since seeing CL and experiencing the attractions is the point of this trip, but I am worried that the family will be less than thrilled to stand in line for an hour or more waiting for a ride that isn't running.


----------



## skiingfast

DizFan13 said:


> It seems like we can either spend the hour in line and riding RSR, hoping to fit in Luigi's as well, before getting in the FP line around 7:45, or skip CL altogether and ride TSMM and Screamin' as many times as we can.  I would actually favor the former, since seeing CL and experiencing the attractions is the point of this trip, but I am worried that the family will be less than thrilled to stand in line for an hour or more waiting for a ride that isn't running.



You won't know until you are on Route 66 and see if people ahead of your are going around the corner at the Courthouse, or getting in line for LFT.  CMs at the gates, know about the gates, CMs at an attraction know about that attraction.


I would plan to ride RSR and LFT, then get in line for a RSR FP to use at night.  Then at 8:05 you can go to the pier and ride TSMM and CS twice each before 9am.  TSMM and CS have short lines for the first hour because almost everyone is going to RSR.


----------



## DizFan13

skiingfast said:


> You won't know until you are on Route 66 and see if people ahead of your are going around the corner at the Courthouse, or getting in line for LFT.  CMs at the gates, know about the gates, CMs at an attraction know about that attraction.
> 
> 
> I would plan to ride RSR and LFT, then get in line for a RSR FP to use at night.  Then at 8:05 you can go to the pier and ride TSMM and CS twice each before 9am.  TSMM and CS have short lines for the first hour because almost everyone is going to RSR.


Thanks!


----------



## Lisa808

Anyone know whats happening when this promo ends in sept? We are going late sept into oct... bummed we are missing this!


----------



## thecapells

Lisa808 said:


> Anyone know whats happening when this promo ends in sept? We are going late sept into oct... bummed we are missing this!



We're set for November - I was also hoping they would extend this if it works well.
Anybody know Disney's plans?


----------



## HydroGuy

Lisa808 said:


> Anyone know whats happening when this promo ends in sept? We are going late sept into oct... bummed we are missing this!





thecapells said:


> We're set for November - I was also hoping they would extend this if it works well.
> Anybody know Disney's plans?


First, DL has had early entry for hotle guests since 2005. So it is highly likely the EMH will continue. 

Whether it continues at DCA I doubt even Disney knows yet as they are still mulling over the expanded hours and attendance at DCA. Sometime in August they will make a decision how to go forward come September with DCA. I suspect DL will go on as it has before.


----------



## S. S. Columbia

Lisa808 said:


> Anyone know whats happening when this promo ends in sept? We are going late sept into oct... bummed we are missing this!





thecapells said:


> We're set for November - I was also hoping they would extend this if it works well.
> Anybody know Disney's plans?


Just to add to HydroGuy's comments. 

FWIW, the DLR web-site says the following:

*"After September 13, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day, during registered Disneyland Resort hotel Guests' stay, 
according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure Park 
on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday."*

Source: *Benefits of Staying at the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/resort-benefits/

Here is the full quote that appears at the bottom of DLR's web-page:



> *Extra Magic Hour*
> 
> After September 13, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day, during registered Disneyland Resort hotel Guests' stay,
> according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure Park
> on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> 
> Each registered hotel Guest (ages 3 and older) must have a valid theme park ticket and active hotel room key card.
> 
> To enhance the Extra Magic Hour experience, it is strongly recommended that Guests arrive at least one hour and 15 minutes
> prior to regular park opening.
> 
> Applicable theme park, days and times of operation and all other elements including, but not limited to, operation of attractions,
> entertainment, stores, restaurants and appearances of Characters may vary and are subject to change without notice.
> 
> Subject to capacity, cancellation and other restrictions.
> 
> - http://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/resort-benefits/


----------



## Eeee-va

DizFan13 said:


> It seems like we can either spend the hour in line and riding RSR, hoping to fit in Luigi's as well, before getting in the FP line around 7:45, or skip CL altogether and ride TSMM and Screamin' as many times as we can.



I'm pretty sure CS still has disconnected Fastpasses (someone posted that for their trip on July 14th).  So even if you don't go to Paradise Pier until DCA opens to the public, I personally wouldn't make CS so much of a priority (even if I liked it  ).  Mickey's Fun Wheel seems to have a 45-minute wait whenever they take a picture of the wait board on Mice Age (I assume that's the afternoon), so I'd try that if you didn't want to just do TSMM repeatedly.


----------



## Lisa808

S. S. Columbia said:


> Just to add to HydroGuy's comments.
> 
> FWIW, the DLR web-site says the following:
> 
> *"After September 13, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day, during registered Disneyland Resort hotel Guests' stay,
> according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure Park
> on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday."*
> 
> Source: *Benefits of Staying at the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/resort-benefits/
> 
> Here is the full quote that appears at the bottom of DLR's web-page:



THANKS! so am I understanding correctly this is continuing for hotel guests after sept


----------



## HydroGuy

S. S. Columbia said:


> Just to add to HydroGuy's comments.
> 
> FWIW, the DLR web-site says the following:
> 
> *"After September 13, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day, during registered Disneyland Resort hotel Guests' stay,
> according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure Park
> on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday."*
> 
> Source: *Benefits of Staying at the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/resort-benefits/
> 
> Here is the full quote that appears at the bottom of DLR's web-page:


Cool, I had not seen that yet. I wonder if they will really make this permanent but it is nice while it lasts!


----------



## DizFan13

skiingfast said:


> You won't know until you are on Route 66 and see if people ahead of your are going around the corner at the Courthouse, or getting in line for LFT.  CMs at the gates, know about the gates, CMs at an attraction know about that attraction.
> 
> 
> I would plan to ride RSR and LFT, then get in line for a RSR FP to use at night.  Then at 8:05 you can go to the pier and ride TSMM and CS twice each before 9am.  TSMM and CS have short lines for the first hour because almost everyone is going to RSR.





Eeee-va said:


> I'm pretty sure CS still has disconnected Fastpasses (someone posted that for their trip on July 14th).  So even if you don't go to Paradise Pier until DCA opens to the public, I personally wouldn't make CS so much of a priority (even if I liked it  ).  Mickey's Fun Wheel seems to have a 45-minute wait whenever they take a picture of the wait board on Mice Age (I assume that's the afternoon), so I'd try that if you didn't want to just do TSMM repeatedly.


I am thinking our rough plan will be to go straight to CarsLand, and ride Radiator Spring Racers and Luigi's Tires, and by 7:45, have DH line up for RSR fastpasses.

Alternatively, if RSR is not up and running, we will ride:
Luigi's Tires, TSMM, as many times as I can drag the guys along with me! , and Screamin', with DH still hitting the RSR FP line by 7:45.

I am basing this on the idea that we will be able to find a wait time for Mater's in the afternoon or evening which is more reasonable than what we can expect to see at TSMM. Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## HydroGuy

DizFan13 said:


> I am thinking our rough plan will be to go straight to CarsLand, and ride Radiator Spring Racers and Luigi's Tires, and by 7:45, have DH line up for RSR fastpasses.
> 
> Alternatively, if RSR is not up and running, we will ride:
> Luigi's Tires, TSMM, as many times as I can drag the guys along with me! , and Screamin', with DH still hitting the RSR FP line by 7:45.
> 
> I am basing this on the idea that we will be able to find a wait time for Mater's in the afternoon or evening which is more reasonable than what we can expect to see at TSMM. Does this seem reasonable?


Pretty much our plan for next week. We might try and fit it MJJ before 8AM. I am looking to get in line for RSR FP some time before 8AM and am not shooting for 7:45.


----------



## DizFan13

HydroGuy said:


> I am looking to get in line for RSR FP some time before 8AM and am not shooting for 7:45.


 Does 7:45 seem excessively early? I was thinking that while DH waited, I could run and grab him a Starbucks, now that it's available. But there's really no reason for him to spend a quarter of the extra hour in line if it's not necessary, especially since I am trying to minimize his overall wait.


----------



## Eeee-va

DizFan13 said:


> I am basing this on the idea that we will be able to find a wait time for Mater's in the afternoon or evening which is more reasonable than what we can expect to see at TSMM. Does this seem reasonable?



Every wait time photo I have seen for Mater's, at least since maybe when Cars Land first opened, has been under 30 minutes. I know this because I am excited about the ride, so I cheer every time I see a wait time under 30 minutes. In fact, Dateline Disneyland recently cited a 15-minute wait at Mater's Junkyard Jamboree as an example of the ride "picking up the slack" while RSR was down. As long as you have more than one day in DCA (just in case Mater's happened to break down--which is unlikely) and as long as you're not going in late August when the Southern California blockouts are lifted, I think you're perfectly fine to wait until later in the day. 

Can't speak for the RSR Fastpass situation for certain, but everyone's plans sound reasonable to me!


----------



## DLR29

DizFan13 said:


> I am thinking our rough plan will be to go straight to CarsLand, and ride Radiator Spring Racers and Luigi's Tires, and by 7:45, have DH line up for RSR fastpasses.
> 
> Alternatively, if RSR is not up and running, we will ride:
> Luigi's Tires, TSMM, as many times as I can drag the guys along with me! , and Screamin', with DH still hitting the RSR FP line by 7:45.
> 
> I am basing this on the idea that we will be able to find a wait time for Mater's in the afternoon or evening which is more reasonable than what we can expect to see at TSMM. Does this seem reasonable?



Sounds like a really good plan! 



HydroGuy said:


> Pretty much our plan for next week. We might try and fit it MJJ before 8AM. I am looking to get in line for RSR FP some time before 8AM and am not shooting for 7:45.



When I was there at 7:45 they were letting even regular guests get in line for RSR FP.  At 7:45, the line for RSR FP was back to Disney Junior and those people probably got late morning return times.  If you got in line at 8, it was probably back by the Animation Building and you'd get a return time for noonish/early afternoon.  Those were based solely on the Saturday that I went and data probably changes based on the day that you go.



Eeee-va said:


> Every wait time photo I have seen for Mater's, at least since maybe when Cars Land first opened, has been under 30 minutes. I know this because I am excited about the ride, so I cheer every time I see a wait time under 30 minutes. In fact, Dateline Disneyland recently cited a 15-minute wait at Mater's Junkyard Jamboree as an example of the ride "picking up the slack" while RSR was down. As long as you have more than one day in DCA (just in case Mater's happened to break down--which is unlikely) and as long as you're not going in late August when the Southern California blockouts are lifted, I think you're perfectly fine to wait until later in the day.
> 
> Can't speak for the RSR Fastpass situation for certain, but everyone's plans sound reasonable to me!



I rode Mater's just before dinner (around 6PM) with a 25 min wait.  The line moves pretty quickly for a "load, ride, stop, unload, load" kind of ride.  Didn't see a line longer than 30-40 min all day.

Also I just updated the OP with the new info on EMH.


----------



## Jkpark

I am a worrier so when we got off MJJ at 7:45, I got in line. Knowing a FP was our one chance to ride RSR (with young kids can't do single rider), I was too nervous that if I did that last ride before getting in line, something would go wrong and I would get stuck on a ride.   My original plan was to ride MJJ later in the day since the lines always appeared reasonable, but LT took longer than I thought and at 7:35 when we got off, I was too nervous to venture that far away from the FP line so we rode MJJ twice instead.

On Sunday and Monday they didn't merge the lines until 8, but when DH tried to get in line Monday at 7:50, the two were so close together it appeared as one and a CM even directed him to the end of the regular FP line. When he called to tell me (I was at DL), I told him to try again and he found a CM who directed him to green tape on the ground for the break between the two. He could barely find it. The person at the front of the FP line being held until 8 saw him and showed him where to squeeze in.  Whew!


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> When I was there at 7:45 they were letting even regular guests get in line for RSR FP.  At 7:45, the line for RSR FP was back to Disney Junior and those people probably got late morning return times.  If you got in line at 8, it was probably back by the Animation Building and you'd get a return time for noonish/early afternoon.  Those were based solely on the Saturday that I went and data probably changes based on the day that you go.


Thanks for the heads up. I have heard conflicting info on this over and over. Last I heard was from a week ago where they kept the regular guests near CCT until 8AM and allowed the FP folks to line up first. What you are saying is what I heard was happening a month ago. Guess I will go back to the 7:45AM plan.


----------



## bumbershoot

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have heard conflicting info on this over and over. Last I heard was from a week ago where they kept the regular guests near CCT until 8AM and allowed the FP folks to line up first. What you are saying is what I heard was happening a month ago. Guess I will go back to the 7:45AM plan.



On Sunday they let us into the park before 8, but we had a rope to wait at until it was actually 8.


----------



## Jkpark

I think that has been the hardest part of planning for Cars Land. Just when you think you understand how it works, someone experienced something a little different.  I don't know if there are different procedures on certain days (maybe when they see EE isn't as crowded), or if CMs interpret things differently? 

When I checked into DLH on Saturday I was told EE to either park for hotel guests started Monday ( which was good news for me b/c I was registered for APEE Sunday) and I read other posts confirming the 16th as the start date. Yet on the 15th there were definitely hotel guests in the park for EE. I even overheard one woman complaining to her friend of how with all the people waiting in GCH for hotel guest EE, the CMs were trying to tell them it didn't start until Monday. They did eventually get in for EE (which didn't make a huge difference for me, but  seems unfair to the hotel guests who didn't know to try).


----------



## BayGirl22

Any thoughts on which parks on site guests should choose on which day, now that we can go to either for EE?  (DL specifically, since there's not MM for DCA still)

I'm assuming that the lower crowds at DL would be on the APEE days at DL and not MM days.  I had made reservations based on the previous EE schedule, so assuming EE into DL on Tues, DCA on Wed, etc.  I'm thinking I should flip everything now and do DCA Tues the DL Wed because the APEE crowd will be lower than the MM crowd.  By Sept most APers will have used their APEE, right?  Or is it not likely to matter?

I'll be going when the parks open at 10:00 (9 for EE) and have some 10:30 and 11:30 reservations, so I'd prefer to not park hop that early, but just match the reservations to wherever we do EE.


----------



## skiingfast

BayGirl22 said:


> Any thoughts on which parks on site guests should choose on which day, now that we can go to either for EE?  (DL specifically, since there's not MM for DCA still)
> 
> I'm thinking I should flip everything now and do DCA Tues the DL Wed because the APEE crowd will be lower than the MM crowd.  By Sept most APers will have used their APEE, right?  Or is it not likely to matter?



Now since hotel guests can go to either park anyday for EMH, they are mostly going to DCA everyday.  A few haven't learned and will go to DL on SSTT and DCA MWF.

For an APEE most will probably have used thier EEs over Summer.  Their numbers will probably rise after the Summer Blockouts end but go back down as school starts.  There are a lot of MM guest going to DL on SSTT, so avoid them on your Tuesday and go with the smaller number of APEEs.  Make the best of your DCA EMH with the other EMH resort guests.


----------



## BayGirl22

skiingfast said:


> Now since hotel guests can go to either park anyday for EMH, they are mostly going to DCA everyday.  A few haven't learned and will go to DL on SSTT and DCA MWF.
> 
> For an APEE most will probably have used thier EEs over Summer.  Their numbers will probably rise after the Summer Blockouts end but go back down as school starts.  There are a lot of MM guest going to DL on SSTT, so avoid them on your Tuesday and go with the smaller number of APEEs.  Make the best of your DCA EMH with the other EMH resort guests.



Thanks!  So I am right to flip my days then.  I'll do DL on W/F and DCA on T/Th. 

Might be a good question/strategy to post in the OP of this sticky.


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

I was looking at Disney's website for their park hours and I noticed for days 7/29, 7/30 and 7/31.. they stated that the early admission hours are from 7-8 am.  

Well, from the info. on the 1st page of this thread...
*
When? MM is currently offered on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday (the days that start with "S" and "T"). And MM is ALWAYS one hour before official park opening.*

where on Disney's website does it state that I can only enter the park early on Tuesday morning?  I won't be getting to LAX until lunch time on Sunday the 29th so that day is not in question.  My question is.. since the website shows early admission every day.. can I use my magic morning pass on Monday or Tuesday?  Thanks for the help, just trying to plan.


----------



## disneychrista

EeyoreFanInTX said:


> I was looking at Disney's website for their park hours and I noticed for days 7/29, 7/30 and 7/31.. they stated that the early admission hours are from 7-8 am.
> Well, from the info. on the 1st page of this thread...
> *
> When? MM is currently offered on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday (the days that start with "S" and "T"). And MM is ALWAYS one hour before official park opening.*



This summer this is additional Early Entry's for Annual Pass holders & Hotel Guests. Hotel Guests have "Extra Magic Hour" to both parks every day. AP's have Early Entry to Disneyland M, W, F & DCA S, T, T, S. 

Those with MM on their 3-day or more hopper passes have Magic Mornings to Disneyland on those "S" & "T" days ONLY.


----------



## skiingfast

EeyoreFanInTX said:


> I was looking at Disney's website for their park hours and I noticed for days 7/29, 7/30 and 7/31.. they stated that the early admission hours are from 7-8 am.
> 
> where on Disney's website does it state that I can only enter the park early on Tuesday morning?  I won't be getting to LAX until lunch time on Sunday the 29th so that day is not in question.  My question is.. since the website shows early admission every day.. can I use my magic morning pass on Monday or Tuesday?  Thanks for the help, just trying to plan.



Early Admission is the general catch all phrase for, AP only Early Entry, Extra Magic Hours for hote guests and Magic Mornings that guest with over 3 day or longer tickets get to do once.

If you look at the ticket page, http://disneyland.disney.go.com/tickets/ notice some tickets, those that are 3 day and up have a link under each of them which takes you to the bottom of the page.  At the bottom is this explanation.


> * Magic Morning early entry allows admission into selected attractions at Disneyland Park before the Park opens to the public on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday.


----------



## hjgaus

Another way to say this IS " If you are NOT STAYING ON DLR Hotels & you purchased 3 day or more hopper type tickets - you may only use that 1 DAY MAGIC MORNING HOUR on TUES, THURS, SAT or SUN @ Disneyland ONLY. "  Sooo it looks like for the time you have - Tuesday July 31st  @ 7 AM is the time you can enter Disneyland for Magic Morning Hour.


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

thanks disneychrista, skiingfast and hjgaus appreciate the help.  no I'm not staying at a DL property.. just a condo w/in walking distance to DL.  so looks like my only opportunity to take advantage of my MM pass is Tuesday... I'll be there.


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!! I just read in a Cars Land strategy suggestions thread that my MM is only good for DL.  and then reread the link that skiingfast posted. I wanted to go to DCA to get a FP for RSR.  darn!


----------



## ArchOwl

EeyoreFanInTX said:


> OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!! I just read in a Cars Land strategy suggestions thread that my MM is only good for DL.  and then reread the link that skiingfast posted. I wanted to go to DCA to get a FP for RSR.  darn!



FPs aren't distributed during early entry.  Your MM is only good for DL, so I would use it on Tuesday.  On a different morning, line up early for DCA to get in line for RSR FP distribution.  You will be behind some of the early entry people, but should still be able to snag a FP.


----------



## skiingfast

EeyoreFanInTX said:


> OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!! I just read in a Cars Land strategy suggestions thread that my MM is only good for DL.  and then reread the link that skiingfast posted. I wanted to go to DCA to get a FP for RSR.  darn!



You have another day.  Enjoy Tuesday in DL, and go to DCA on Monday.  On Monday be at DCA before 7:30 when the gates open for a Rope Drop.  At 7:30 go strait to the Carthay Theatre and get in the FP line for RSR, it starts next to the theater.  At just after 8 the FP line will start moving.  Or as an alternative, go to the pier and hit TSMM and California Screaming and get to the RSR FP line by about 8:45 and you will get a FP for the evening or night. Watch the clock carefully on the second option because the RSR FPs can run out roughly between 9 and 9:30.


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

skiingfast said:


> You have another day.  Enjoy Tuesday in DL, and go to DCA on Monday.  On Monday be at DCA before 7:30 when the gates open for a Rope Drop.  At 7:30 go strait to the Carthay Theatre and get in the FP line for RSR, it starts next to the theater.  At just after 8 the FP line will start moving.  Or as an alternative, go to the pier and hit TSMM and California Screaming and get to the RSR FP line by about 8:45 and you will get a FP for the evening or night. Watch the clock carefully on the second option because the RSR FPs can run out roughly between 9 and 9:30.



thx I'm feeling less panicked now. lol I will definitely just enjoy my MM in DL and shoot for CL the day b4.  i have 3 days in the park.. surely I will get to ride RSR one of those days.


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

ArchOwl said:


> FPs aren't distributed during early entry.  Your MM is only good for DL, so I would use it on Tuesday.  On a different morning, line up early for DCA to get in line for RSR FP distribution.  You will be behind some of the early entry people, but should still be able to snag a FP.



awesome thx!  I'm feeling better about the whole situation & will definitely just take advantage of all the fun stuff in DL Tuesday morning.. can't wait to be there next week!!


----------



## Eeee-va

Eeee-va said:


> Every wait time photo I have seen for Mater's, at least since maybe when Cars Land first opened, has been under 30 minutes. I know this because I am excited about the ride, so I cheer every time I see a wait time under 30 minutes. In fact, Dateline Disneyland recently cited a 15-minute wait at Mater's Junkyard Jamboree as an example of the ride "picking up the slack" while RSR was down. As long as you have more than one day in DCA (just in case Mater's happened to break down--which is unlikely) and as long as you're not going in late August when the Southern California blockouts are lifted, I think you're perfectly fine to wait until later in the day.



Just full disclosure, I did finally see a wait time photo for Mater's at 40 minutes. People seem to be starting to realize how fun the ride is.  But I'm still guessing that was probably mid-afternoon.  It's still a shorter wait than either of the other 2 Cars Land rides.


----------



## coopersmom

Will be interested to hear how the every day EMH for resort guests is working, RE: crowd levels. We are going in late September, and staying on site, so we will be able to use them. What do you think that does to the which park is better on which days algorithm?


----------



## disneychrista

coopersmom said:


> Will be interested to hear how the every day EMH for resort guests is working, RE: crowd levels. We are going in late September, and staying on site, so we will be able to use them. What do you think that does to the which park is better on which days algorithm?



From what I am reading most are going to DCA/Carsland, over going to Disneyland.

By late September this every day either park might change. The promotion was only through September 13th. And started off as APEE/EMH switching parks but due to low crowds on APEE days they decided to change it. 

My guess is that after September 13, it will go back to S,T,T,S EMH/MM @ Disneyland and M, W, F EHM @ DCA.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

disneychrista said:


> From what I am reading most are going to DCA/Carsland, over going to Disneyland.
> 
> By late September this every day either park might change. The promotion was only through September 13th. And started off as APEE/EMH switching parks but due to low crowds on APEE days they decided to change it.
> 
> My guess is that after September 13, it will go back to S,T,T,S EMH/MM @ Disneyland and M, W, F EHM @ DCA.



The Disney Parks blog from June was updated last week to say that early admission for hotel guests was extended to 9/29 and that "means you could enjoy daily access to the brand-new Cars Land!" -- Suzanne


----------



## notyou

skiingfast said:


> Now since hotel guests can go to either park anyday for EMH, they are mostly going to DCA everyday.  A few haven't learned and will go to DL on SSTT and DCA MWF.
> 
> For an APEE most will probably have used thier EEs over Summer.  Their numbers will probably rise after the Summer Blockouts end but go back down as school starts.  There are a lot of MM guest going to DL on SSTT, so avoid them on your Tuesday and go with the smaller number of APEEs.  Make the best of your DCA EMH with the other EMH resort guests.



Hi, we're staying at Paradise Pier 8/18-20, so we only have Sunday and Monday. I had originally planned to do DL Sunday and DCA Monday, thinking crowds might be lighter Monday and there's no APEE to contend with that day.

But now I realize that the real early entry crowds come from MM, so I should avoid DL on Sundays at all costs.  And since APEE turnout has been negligible enough for them to offer EMH (so the story goes), we should do DCA on Sunday?

But I wonder if DCA APEEs are slightly higher on weekends vs Tue/Thu.

Decisions decisions...  Would appreciate any thoughts.  Thanks!


----------



## jcarwash

notyou said:


> Hi, we're staying at Paradise Pier 8/18-20, so we only have Sunday and Monday. I had originally planned to do DL Sunday and DCA Monday, thinking crowds might be lighter Monday and there's no APEE to contend with that day.
> 
> But now I realize that the real early entry crowds come from MM, so I should avoid DL on Sundays at all costs.  And since APEE turnout has been negligible enough for them to offer EMH (so the story goes), we should do DCA on Sunday?
> 
> But I wonder if DCA APEEs are slightly higher on weekends vs Tue/Thu.
> 
> Decisions decisions...  Would appreciate any thoughts.  Thanks!



Based on my research you may want to look at DCA on Sunday and DL for Monday, only because 8/20 Monday is the first day all passholders are unblocked following the summer, and the crowd predictions I am reading are expecting a huge DCA attendance on 8/20....although my advice may not be great because Sunday 8/19 looks to be an equally busy day in both parks...


----------



## skiingfast

Eeee-va said:


> Just full disclosure, I did finally see a wait time photo for Mater's at 40 minutes. People seem to be starting to realize how fun the ride is.  But I'm still guessing that was probably mid-afternoon.  It's still a shorter wait than either of the other 2 Cars Land rides.



Mater's Junkyard Jamboree sustains 15-30 minutes waits.  However there have been times when RSR and LFT have closed and MJJ along with ToT and CS waits go way up.  This isn't common but when RSR shuts down full and they empty the line a few thousands guests go to the neighboring attractions.


----------



## DLR29

Eeee-va said:


> Just full disclosure, I did finally see a wait time photo for Mater's at 40 minutes. People seem to be starting to realize how fun the ride is.  But I'm still guessing that was probably mid-afternoon.  It's still a shorter wait than either of the other 2 Cars Land rides.



FWIW I waited about 25 min in a full queue yesterday afternoon around 1PM.



notyou said:


> Hi, we're staying at Paradise Pier 8/18-20, so we only have Sunday and Monday. I had originally planned to do DL Sunday and DCA Monday, thinking crowds might be lighter Monday and there's no APEE to contend with that day.
> 
> But now I realize that the real early entry crowds come from MM, so I should avoid DL on Sundays at all costs.  And since APEE turnout has been negligible enough for them to offer EMH (so the story goes), we should do DCA on Sunday?
> 
> But I wonder if DCA APEEs are slightly higher on weekends vs Tue/Thu.
> 
> Decisions decisions...  Would appreciate any thoughts.  Thanks!



I'm gonna agree with jcarwash and say that Monday the 20th will be more crowded than the 19th because of AP holders who have bee blocked out all summer finally being allowed back in, especially to see the new additions.  Your best bet is to DCA on Sunday and DL on Monday, unless you have hoppers in which I would start both days at DCA.


----------



## notyou

DLR29 said:


> I'm gonna agree with jcarwash and say that Monday the 20th will be more crowded than the 19th because of AP holders who have bee blocked out all summer finally being allowed back in, especially to see the new additions.  Your best bet is to DCA on Sunday and DL on Monday, unless you have hoppers in which I would start both days at DCA.



Ahh, I forgot to look at the AP calendar. So APEE shouldn't even be a factor at DCA on Sunday, or at least no SoCal AP holders will be there.  Woot.  And hopefully all those same SoCal AP holders hit DCA after their long blackout period.  Oh, maybe not if they can't use their APEE that day.  But they wouldn't want to "waste" their APEE on DL, right?  So then it's likely we wouldn't have any competition for early entrance Monday (no MM, which is probably a way bigger factor than APEE).  Sweeeet.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DLR29

notyou said:


> Ahh, I forgot to look at the AP calendar. So APEE shouldn't even be a factor at DCA on Sunday, or at least no SoCal AP holders will be there.  Woot.  And hopefully all those same SoCal AP holders hit DCA after their long blackout period.  Oh, maybe not if they can't use their APEE that day.  But they wouldn't want to "waste" their APEE on DL, right?  So then it's likely we wouldn't have any competition for early entrance Monday (no MM, which is probably a way bigger factor than APEE).  Sweeeet.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



AP holders get 1 APEE for DCA and 1 for DL during the time frame, so it's not "wasting" their APEE.


----------



## notyou

DLR29 said:


> AP holders get 1 APEE for DCA and 1 for DL during the time frame, so it's not "wasting" their APEE.



Ah, I missed that.  But still, no MM.  :-}


----------



## mj23cj

Wow to new information!!  So I am staying at DLH and going to the parks Wed Aug 8th & Thurs Aug 9th.  I originally planned to go to DCA Wed and DL Thurs but I should switch them now right?  I assume hotel guest will be told this upon checkin making Carsland equally busy for EMH each day of the week but DL will be less crowded MWF due to no MMers.  So should we switch?  I think I would rather go to DL first anyways (we are not park hopping) to take in the whole we are at Disneyland feel!!  TIA!!


----------



## skiingfast

mj23cj said:


> Wow to new information!!  So I am staying at DLH and going to the parks Wed Aug 8th & Thurs Aug 9th.  I originally planned to go to DCA Wed and DL Thurs but I should switch them now right?  I assume hotel guest will be told this upon checkin making Carsland equally busy for EMH each day of the week but DL will be less crowded MWF due to no MMers.  So should we switch?  I think I would rather go to DL first anyways (we are not park hopping) to take in the whole we are at Disneyland feel!!  TIA!!



Yes you should switch to get a slower day in DL.  Of course for RSR you may want both days in DCA.

 Also while EMH can be either park, you can't count on some hotel guest to go to MM too because they may of learned that habit in the past and not been retrained to know they have an option.  So the DL MM days may be a little slower in DCA.


----------



## suevr

I just wanted to let you guys know what our experience was with DL last week. We were there from July 14-18. When we checked into our hotel on the 14th we were told that starting on Monday we could go to either park for EMH.

The first morning we went to CA we arrived at the gates at 6:40 and when the park opened went straight to the standby line for RSR. We had been in line for about 10 minutes when they announced that the ride wasn't running and they were still testing it. We hoped it would only be for a few minutes but we were wrong. It was just after 8:00 when it started running, so that entire EMH was wasted. The ride was great, but when we got off and went to add our photo to the Photopass+ card, they said the photos were down. Very disappointing experience. By this time Carsland was crazy since the park was open, so we just left and went to Paradise Pier.

The next time we went to EMH at CA we arrived early again, but this time went straight to Luigi's FT. They were testing the ride and we didn't get on until 7:15, but we were able to ride twice in a row. After that, DH and our boys went to Mater and rode it twice while I got in line for Fastpasses for RSR (at about 7:50). Our FP return time was 10:50 and the machines also spit out two surprise FPs for California Screamin'.

On that day (I think it was Tuesday, the 17th), they held the regular park guests right before the entrance to the RSR Fastpass line. At rope drop at 8:00 they allowed them to line up but they weren't letting them get Fastpasses until all of the EMH guests got theirs. I'm not sure the reason for that.

On the other days we went to DL for EMH and there were very few people there until about 9:00.


----------



## nancy drew

We will be in DLR in less than 2 weeks, and I'm looking for advice on maximizing our EE.  We are staying on site, so we can use EE every day.  I am a solo adult traveling with 2 kids, so we can't split up and send a FP runner, and really the only FP rides we want to do are RSR, maybe Soarin' (trying it for the first time with a nervous kiddo) and Star Tours (DD totally panicked last time but says she wants to do it again).  We will be there from a Tuesday afternoon to a Monday morning.  I'm guessing we will try to do DCA EE on Wednesday, so we can ride RSR and the other Carsland rides.  From what I've read, our best bet is to either ride Luigi's and/or Mater's and time it so we get in the FP line before 8:00 or try to ride RSR standby and time it so we get in line for FP right after riding it.  Is that correct?  Is there a better strategy?


----------



## DLR29

nancy drew said:


> We will be in DLR in less than 2 weeks, and I'm looking for advice on maximizing our EE.  We are staying on site, so we can use EE every day.  I am a solo adult traveling with 2 kids, so we can't split up and send a FP runner, and really the only FP rides we want to do are RSR, maybe Soarin' (trying it for the first time with a nervous kiddo) and Star Tours (DD totally panicked last time but says she wants to do it again).  We will be there from a Tuesday afternoon to a Monday morning.  I'm guessing we will try to do DCA EE on Wednesday, so we can ride RSR and the other Carsland rides.  From what I've read, our best bet is to either ride Luigi's and/or Mater's and time it so we get in the FP line before 8:00 or try to ride RSR standby and time it so we get in line for FP right after riding it.  Is that correct?  Is there a better strategy?



This is what I'd do...

1. Get to the gates of DCA around 6:40 (or earlier if you are so inclined)
2. At 7 run straight to the Racers
3a. If RSR is open, ride through stand-by
3b. If RSR is not open yet (a common occurrence), don't waste any time and go ride Luigis
4. Ride Luigi's if you rode RSR in #3
5. Ride Mater's
6. Line up to get a RSR FP

If you are one of the first people in line for RSR AND it's open right away, you can probably get away with all 3 CL rides and start lining up for FP in that first hour.

If you have to wait a bit for RSR but it is open right away, you might only be able to do RSR and Luigi's.  This is not a problem because Mater's line during the day really doesn't get much longer than 30 min usually, especially late afternoon/early evening.

If RSR is not open right away, you'll definitely be able to do both Luigi's and Mater's within that hour.  You may even be able to go down and get a ride or 2 in on Toy Story as well before lining up for RSR FP.  Or you can choose to skip Mater's altogether during that hour and do Luigi's first followed immediately by a ride on Toy Story (which has no line that early).


----------



## Congo Queen

Yes yes DLR29.  This is the same strategy I've developed based on hours and days of obsessive reading of comments and trip reports on these very boards.  I will be putting this strategy to the test during our visit the week of August 13th. My only caveat to add is that since MJJ seems to be a relatively short wait throughout the day (20 mins average), I might just remove that altogether from the EE hour of power.  If RSR is down first thing, I am right over to Luigi's and then booking it down to TSMM for a few back to back rides (on a beloved ride with too long a line later in the day) before getting in line for RSR FP by 7:45am.


----------



## nancy drew

This is great, thank you so much!


----------



## ArchOwl

Just wanted to update with my experience with EMH and how APEE influenced the early morning experience.

*Monday, July 30th*
This would be a EMH day with no APEE at DCA.  I was about third in line at the DCA gates, was there by 6:40am.  Everyone was headed to RSR at 7am and RSR was up and running at 7am!    They were very serious about keeping people from running and had Lightning McQueen and Mater escort people from the temporary RSR FP machines all the way down to the entrance to RSR.  They were like pace cars.  Got off the ride at 7:20 and rode Luigi's and Mater and then headed over to get another RSR FP at about 7:40am.  The EMH folks were allowed in line for the RSR FPs before the general public.  

This was the line for EMH people for the RSR FPs at about 7:40am:





[/IMG]

We got RSR FPs for 8:50am return time.  Not bad!  

This was where they kept the regular folks who were headed for RSR standby at 8am.  On the far right, you can see where the FP line.  They merged those lines shortly before 8am.  FPs were gone by 9:45am I believe.






[/IMG]

*Tuesday, July 31*

We decided to try for Carsland again and repeat yesterday's success.  This was APEE day at DCA.  They had several turnstiles roped off for APs.  We arrived again at 6:40am and already we could tell it was much busier.  The lines were backed way up, we were probably about 10th in line.  However, we got further ahead as CMs went up and down the lines asking if you were a hotel guest or not.  There were many confused tourists who thought they could use their MM at DCA and were directed to DL.  

We were let in at 7am and repeated the process, but we were much further behind in the pack.  We could tell something was wrong because they weren't letting people in the queue at first for RSR.  They eventually opened up the outside lines, but announced that RSR was not running.  This was the first we had heard that RSR was not up.  It would be nice if that information were given at the turnstiles  or somewhere else.  

We bagged it after waiting about 10 minutes.  The rest of the park was a ghost town and we did Screamin' and Toy Story on repeat until 7:40am, when we headed over to RSR FP line.  There were no lines on either ride.  The process was the same as yesterday, except the FP line was painfully slow that morning.  I don't know what was going on, but we got a significantly later RSR FP return time of 10:45am, even though we were roughly in the same spot in the FP line as yesterday.  

I don't think RSR came online during EMH that day, but I didn't go all the way over to the ride to check it out.  We did ask a few CMs who all said it wasn't up during EMH.  

The park was significantly busier on APEE day, including the lines for coffee and breakfast, but seemed to be confined mainly to Carsland.  

*Wednesday, August 1*

This was a APEE day for DL and we used our EMH this morning.  We were a little late today, getting to the DL gates at 6:50am.  They had all the gates for early entry roped off and the APEEs and EMHs all entered through the roped off portion.  We were about the 5th in line.

DL was absolutely deserted.  We were the only ones in both Pinocchio and Snow White around 7:15am, the CMs told us we could be as loud as we wanted!  

We rode Peter Pan twice, Mr. Toad, Dumbo, Carousel, Pinocchio, Snow White, Alice, Matterhorn, and Space Mountain during our EMH.  This was the line for Peter Pan at 7:48am before we left to do SM:





[/IMG]
Yes, that is right, there is no one in this line!! 

Based on my experience, I would say that DL just isn't drawing the AP early entry people the same way DCA is.  I would go to DL on a APEE day and DCA on a non-APEE day if I had a choice.  I would also show up earlier to DCA on days when APEE is in effect if I wanted to be in the first group to go on RSR.  

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Congo Queen

Thank you ArchOwl. This is indeed v v helpful.


----------



## DLR29

That is a great report ArchOwl!  Thank you very much.  Regarding those odd RSR FP return times, one guess i have is that at 8AM they started distributing later FP return times than normal because the ride still wasn't up yet.  They probably didn't start with the regular 8:40-9:40 if they weren't sure that the ride would be up by 8:40.


----------



## Eeee-va

ArchOwl said:


> The process was the same as yesterday, except the FP line was painfully slow that morning.  I don't know what was going on, but we got a significantly later RSR FP return time of 10:45am, even though we were roughly in the same spot in the FP line as yesterday.



Darn it; DLR29 beat me to posting my guess! 

Of course, not wanting to give out FPs for a time the ride may be closed wouldn't explain why the FP line itself would be slow, unless it basically didn't move until they figured out what return time should be on the first FPs...or if maybe they had to manually adjust each machine, so it took a while to get them all running?

Thanks for the helpful details and photos. Your DL report is astounding, though it makes sense (I imagine on a regular Magic Morning day a lot of guests are on parkhoppers but aren't hotel guests).


----------



## jeaneg

I noticed how slow the line was on Thursday, and I asked a cast member about it. He said that they'd already filled in the lines leading to the machines, so there wasn't the initial large movement forward at 8. I was at roughly the same place in line as I had been on previous days, but it took about 25 rather than 10 minutes to get the FPs. Not sure if what he told me was correct, but it is what he said.


----------



## kimmypie1

Forgive me if this is common knowledge, but how do you know which days of the week are APEE?

Thanks


----------



## ArchOwl

kimmypie1 said:


> Forgive me if this is common knowledge, but how do you know which days of the week are APEE?
> 
> Thanks



The first page has all the info, but APEE is a temporary event during summer for which the AP holder must register in advance.  

For DL, APEE is Monday, Wednesday, Friday.
For DCA, APEE is Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, Sunday 

The first page has more info, definitely check it out!


----------



## kimmypie1

ArchOwl said:


> The first page has all the info, but APEE is a temporary event during summer for which the AP holder must register in advance.
> 
> For DL, APEE is Monday, Wednesday, Friday.
> For DCA, APEE is Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, Sunday
> 
> The first page has more info, definitely check it out!



Thank You!!


----------



## hulamom

Hi,

We'll be staying at the DLH this week and plan to visit the parks Thursday and Friday.  Since we have EMH both days, which day would you recommend doing DCA EE?  Thursday when there is also APEE (and might be busier)? Or Friday (but means DL EMH would be Thursday which is also MM)?  I keep going back-and-forth.

The other question I had... and asked an another thread... the morning that we (or rather, I) do DCA EMH, I was thinking of going ahead of the rest of my family to stand in the RSR FP line so the rest (who groan at the thought of waking up early) can sleep a little extra and find me between 7:45-8:00 in the FP line.  Would they be held back with the regular entry people wanting RSR FPs or could they come ahead to find me in line? Oh the things I do for them!

Thanks!


----------



## ArchOwl

hulamom said:


> Hi,
> 
> We'll be staying at the DLH this week and plan to visit the parks Thursday and Friday.  Since we have EMH both days, which day would you recommend doing DCA EE?  Thursday when there is also APEE (and might be busier)? Or Friday (but means DL EMH would be Thursday which is also MM)?  I keep going back-and-forth.
> 
> The other question I had... and asked an another thread... the morning that we (or rather, I) do DCA EMH, I was thinking of going ahead of the rest of my family to stand in the RSR FP line so the rest (who groan at the thought of waking up early) can sleep a little extra and find me between 7:45-8:00 in the FP line.  Would they be held back with the regular entry people wanting RSR FPs or could they come ahead to find me in line? Oh the things I do for them!
> 
> Thanks!



I would say that regarding EMH, it would depend on your priorities.  For me, I was mostly concerned with DCA and doing Carsland, so I made that my priority for EMH.  Then I just went to DL on the other days.  But perhaps you aren't as concerned about Carsland and would prefer shorter lines in DL.  It is really up to you.

Thursday at DCA will be busier based on my experience last week, due to APEE.  But it wasn't unmanageable and certainly was doable.  I would be tempted to find out if RSR was up and running and factor that into my decision.  

I think that from other reports I have read (not my own experience), that if you want to enjoy a relatively empty DL, don't go on a MM day.  And that the difference between a DCA APEE day and a non APEE day is not as significant.  Both will be busy, with the APEE day slightly busier.  So if DL is at all important to you, I would pick a non-MM day.

As far as the FP line goes, in my second photo above that shows the general public behind the rope, there was a small walkway on the left side where EMH folks were allowed to pass.  Your family could definitely meet you in the FP line for the EMH people, but as soon as it hits 8am, there is a massive crowd of people that will be surging into that area.  So I would tell them to be there earlier than 8am for sure.  HTH!


----------



## hulamom

ArchOwl said:


> I would say that regarding EMH, it would depend on your priorities.  For me, I was mostly concerned with DCA and doing Carsland, so I made that my priority for EMH.  Then I just went to DL on the other days.  But perhaps you aren't as concerned about Carsland and would prefer shorter lines in DL.  It is really up to you.
> 
> Thursday at DCA will be busier based on my experience last week, due to APEE.  But it wasn't unmanageable and certainly was doable.  I would be tempted to find out if RSR was up and running and factor that into my decision.
> 
> I think that from other reports I have read (not my own experience), that if you want to enjoy a relatively empty DL, don't go on a MM day.  And that the difference between a DCA APEE day and a non APEE day is not as significant.  Both will be busy, with the APEE day slightly busier.  So if DL is at all important to you, I would pick a non-MM day.
> 
> As far as the FP line goes, in my second photo above that shows the general public behind the rope, there was a small walkway on the left side where EMH folks were allowed to pass.  Your family could definitely meet you in the FP line for the EMH people, but as soon as it hits 8am, there is a massive crowd of people that will be surging into that area.  So I would tell them to be there earlier than 8am for sure.  HTH!



Thank you ArchOwl for your thoughts and tips!

DL is defintely important to us, but then again, so is seeing the new Cars Land and RSR.  I think as long as we can get a FP for RSR in the morning for whatever time, we'll be good.  

Considering my teen woke up this morning at 11:30 and my 9 year old slept until 10 getting them up and about before 8 will definitely be a challenge. I might have to bribe them with waffles or something.


----------



## RebeccaMcK

Hi All,
I'm sorry if this type of question was answered earlier but I haven't read through everything. Here is my situation: I'm going October 22-26 (those are our park days) and I hear I get a MM/EMH every day (Tues and Thurs at DL, Mon, Wed and Fri at DCA)....I have 5 days of Park Hopper tix (we arrive on the Sunday, late afternoon, but we're not going into any parks on arrival day). The only thing I bought directly from Disney was our tickets. We booked the hotel through Cheap Tickets (Paradise Pier, so we'll be on site) and the airfare through another online company.  Does it have to be a whole Disney-booked package to get the MMs every morning they're offered?  Or does it not matter that I booked the hotel through some other company and have paper tickets for the 5 days of hoppers?  I'll be making meal reservations later this month, so I wondered which days I should do whatever (we're good at touring) based on the morning admission plans.  And I know the park hours aren't up yet for October and there's just one Halloween Party during our trip (the Tuesday)...I think there's one on Friday but we're leaving in the afternoon to head home.  Sorry to go off topic a bit but the main gist of my post here is to clarify what Magic Mornings I'm "entitled" to.  Thanks!


----------



## ttig34

RebeccaMcK said:


> Hi All,
> I'm sorry if this type of question was answered earlier but I haven't read through everything. Here is my situation: I'm going October 22-26 (those are our park days) and I hear I get a MM/EMH every day (Tues and Thurs at DL, Mon, Wed and Fri at DCA)....I have 5 days of Park Hopper tix (we arrive on the Sunday, late afternoon, but we're not going into any parks on arrival day). The only thing I bought directly from Disney was our tickets. We booked the hotel through Cheap Tickets (Paradise Pier, so we'll be on site) and the airfare through another online company.  Does it have to be a whole Disney-booked package to get the MMs every morning they're offered?  Or does it not matter that I booked the hotel through some other company and have paper tickets for the 5 days of hoppers?  I'll be making meal reservations later this month, so I wondered which days I should do whatever (we're good at touring) based on the morning admission plans.  And I know the park hours aren't up yet for October and there's just one Halloween Party during our trip (the Tuesday)...I think there's one on Friday but we're leaving in the afternoon to head home.  Sorry to go off topic a bit but the main gist of my post here is to clarify what Magic Mornings I'm "entitled" to.  Thanks!



It doesn't matter who you booked thru- if you are staying at a Disney hotel, you have the same early morning perks as those booking directly through Disney.


----------



## RebeccaMcK

Thanks, ttig34!  I had a feeling that was correct but just wanted to doublecheck.


----------



## engo

We have been here a couple of days and wanted to update everyone on how APEE/EMH affects crowds the past 2 days.  We hope this information will be useful for those without any kind of early entrance.

APEE days felt more crowded at Carsland than non-APEE days as expected.  DH was at DCA for RSR fp both mornings.  On Aug 9 (APEE & EMH) he lined up for RSR fp at 7:43am, and again today at 7:55am (EMH only) and he was actually about 20 people ahead today compare to yesterday, getting in line more than 10 minutes later but without APEE.  

We were also in DL this morning for EMH along with APEE.  If you have been to a DL MM in previous years, the crowd at the turnstile was less than 50% of crowds on a MM in previous years.   We also noticed most people headed towards Tomorrowland for Matterhorn and Star Tours.  The park didn't get too crowded after 8am.


----------



## zeferjen

Really need expert advice. We will be in the area 8/27-8/29, staying at VGC. For EE, I had planned Monday CL, Tuesday DL, and Weds CL. Now I am seeing that these CL days coincide with APEE. The kids REALLY are excited about Carsland, hence the decision to go there on the first day. Is it worth it to change all of this around to avoid APEE? Note that this is at a time when all APs are unblocked.


----------



## KalamityJane

zeferjen - what about doing CL the first day and the second day and DL the 3rd day? Then you get to hit CL the first day, but you are hitting the other 2 on days opposite MM.


----------



## DLR29

KalamityJane said:


> zeferjen - what about doing CL the first day and the second day and DL the 3rd day? Then you get to hit CL the first day, but you are hitting the other 2 on days opposite MM.



Sounds like a good plan.

But in all honesty, when people are talking about APEE days being more crowded than regular EMH days...we're not talking big differences.  The perk of Extra Magic Hour is still to be one of the first people in the park on that given day.  As long as you're there before 7 each day, you'll be fine.


----------



## zeferjen

Thanks guys! I guess I will stick with my Monday plan and reevaluate that night if I want to swithc around the other two mornings.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Just wanted to add something we experienced last week regarding DL MM.

I had a free 1-day park hopper pass, and a 2-day park hopper pass that I bought.  DH and DD both had 3-day park hopper passes.  I went to one of the ticket booths to ask if they could exchange my two passes for one 3-day pass so I could get into DL MM with them.  While they couldn't give me a 3-day park hopper ticket (since my one free ticket had no value, and they don't want someone scamming them & selling their 3-day ticket), they _did _give me a ticket to get into MM.  I love that they are willing to accommodate guests this way!  We did MM on Thursday and it was great to ride so many Fantasyland rides in that extra hour.


----------



## Jeanine25

I'm sure this has been asked already, but there are 50 pages in this thread and didn't read all of them. We are staying at DLH for 2 nights, but have a 3 day park hopper. Are we allowed early entry all 3 days or just 2 since we're only staying 2 nights?


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

I've read several pages back, as well as the first page, and maybe Ive missed it, so forgive me if I have... But what attractions are open in DCA for extra magic hour? Is it just CarsLand? Or do other poplar rides open early? I have no desire to do anything in cars land aside from maybe visit Ghiradelli's, but other than that the rides look more kiddo geared, and I really did not like Cars the movie so it's no big draw for me... Any info on this? What's open for EME vs EMH, or are they they same attractions?


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

Jeanine25 said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has been asked already, but there are 50 pages in this thread and didn't read all of them. We are staying at DLH for 2 nights, but have a 3 day park hopper. Are we allowed early entry all 3 days or just 2 since we're only staying 2 nights?



Your park hopper should entitle you to one early mornings entry, and your two nights at DLH should get you two EMH. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Jeanine25

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Your park hopper should entitle you to one early mornings entry, and your two nights at DLH should get you two EMH. Someone correct me if I'm wrong



Yea! I'm originally from So Cal, so I've never stayed in the Hotels and don't know all the ins and outs of it. We're going towards the end of Sept, so both parks should be open for early entry the days we are staying. So excited!


----------



## Jeanine25

Rainforest_Elf said:


> I've read several pages back, as well as the first page, and maybe Ive missed it, so forgive me if I have... But what attractions are open in DCA for extra magic hour? Is it just CarsLand? Or do other poplar rides open early? I have no desire to do anything in cars land aside from maybe visit Ghiradelli's, but other than that the rides look more kiddo geared, and I really did not like Cars the movie so it's no big draw for me... Any info on this? What's open for EME vs EMH, or are they they same attractions?



It's on the first page, just a little ways down.


----------



## wamommy2four

I am so confused.   I hope this isn't an annoying question.  My dh and I will be at the parks Sept. 19-22 staying at the DLH.    Is EMH only available on alt. days on those dates?  That's what it looks like on the Disney website.  If that's the case, we will only have that Fri. for EMH at DCA because we will arrive to late on Wed.  Is that going to be a busier day just because it's Fri.?  

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

wamommy2four said:


> I am so confused.   I hope this isn't an annoying question.  My dh and I will be at the parks Sept. 19-22 staying at the DLH.    Is EMH only available on alt. days on those dates?  That's what it looks like on the Disney website.  If that's the case, we will only have that Fri. for EMH at DCA because we will arrive to late on Wed.  Is that going to be a busier day just because it's Fri.?
> 
> Thanks!


Where does it say that on the DLR website? Unless it has changed the EMH is every day both parks until Sept 30, and then going to alternate days Sat/Sun/Tue/Thu at DL, Mon/Wed/Fri at DCA.


----------



## wamommy2four

HydroGuy said:


> Where does it say that on the DLR website? Unless it has changed the EMH is every day both parks until Sept 30, and then going to alternate days Sat/Sun/Tue/Thu at DL, Mon/Wed/Fri at DCA.



Maybe I'm looking at the wrong place?  I went to the entertainment schedule on the DLR website and on the days we are going it shows the daily hours and then the early admission hours.  The early admission hours say not available every other day alt. between the 2 parks.  Oh, but when I clicked on the link next to that, it does say that early addmission is available both days at both parks through Sept. 29th.  Oops.    Are those alt. dates for APEE?

Sorry, if I added to anyones confusion.  I guess that's what I get for staying up so late at night planning our trip.  

Thanks!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Your park hopper should entitle you to one early mornings entry, and your two nights at DLH should get you two EMH. Someone correct me if I'm wrong



The EMH is good for all the days listed on your ticket. For 2 nights, that means 3 days. You do have to check in to the hotel, however, before you can go to EMH. -- Suzanne


----------



## HydroGuy

wamommy2four said:


> Maybe I'm looking at the wrong place? I went to the entertainment schedule on the DLR website and on the days we are going it shows the daily hours and then the early admission hours. The early admission hours say not available every other day alt. between the 2 parks. Oh, but when I clicked on the link next to that, it does say that early addmission is available both days at both parks through Sept. 29th. Oops.  Are those alt. dates for APEE?
> 
> Sorry, if I added to anyones confusion. I guess that's what I get for staying up so late at night planning our trip.
> 
> Thanks!


Things have been changing rapidly over the last few months and so the DLR website may not be completely updated - which will lead to confusion.

APEE ends on something like Sept 13. EMH will continue indefinitely. What is not clear are Magic Mornings for anyone staying off-site with 3+ day tix but it appears that will continue for DL for the time being.

This OP in is thread is the best info on the matter.


----------



## DLR29

wamommy2four said:


> Maybe I'm looking at the wrong place?  I went to the entertainment schedule on the DLR website and on the days we are going it shows the daily hours and then the early admission hours.  The early admission hours say not available every other day alt. between the 2 parks.  Oh, but when I clicked on the link next to that, it does say that early addmission is available both days at both parks through Sept. 29th.  Oops.    Are those alt. dates for APEE?
> 
> Sorry, if I added to anyones confusion.  I guess that's what I get for staying up so late at night planning our trip.
> 
> Thanks!



My hypothesis on this confusing matter is that the DLR calendar was set up to only have EMH every day for both parks until 9/13 (because that's what was originally announced).  When they extended it to 9/29, someone forgot to change the calendar.  Not a good excuse, but probably what happened.  With this and the refurb issues, we're seeing the lack of care for the online DLR calendar.


----------



## Jeanine25

DLR29 said:


> My hypothesis on this confusing matter is that the DLR calendar was set up to only have EMH every day for both parks until 9/13 (because that's what was originally announced).  When they extended it to 9/29, someone forgot to change the calendar.  Not a good excuse, but probably what happened.  With this and the refurb issues, we're seeing the lack of care for the online DLR calendar.



What refurb issues are there, other than them not listing Indy on the Calendar?


----------



## DLR29

Jeanine25 said:


> What refurb issues are there, other than them not listing Indy on the Calendar?



Mostly the Indy issue, although I seem to recall that Alice will be closing in September and that's not anywhere on the calendar either.


----------



## thecapells

DLR29 said:


> Mostly the Indy issue, although I seem to recall that Alice will be closing in September and that's not anywhere on the calendar either.



I head Alice is going down in Sept and possibly Indy.
But anyone know for how long each is going down?
We're heading down first week in November - will we miss them?


----------



## RebeccaMcK

Is there a website or another thread here somewhere that easily/neatly lists all the upcoming refurbs/closures? I'm going October 21-26 and all I knew about so far (from one of you) was IASW being closed for the holiday overlay to take place.  I didn't know yet about Indy, Alice, or anything else. Probably Storybookland Boats, Casey Jr train, and canoes (except for weekends maybe), from what I've read.  I hope nothing in Cars Land closes on October weekdays (we have no weekend days in the parks).


----------



## Jeanine25

RebeccaMcK said:
			
		

> Is there a website or another thread here somewhere that easily/neatly lists all the upcoming refurbs/closures? I'm going October 21-26 and all I knew about so far (from one of you) was IASW being closed for the holiday overlay to take place.  I didn't know yet about Indy, Alice, or anything else. Probably Storybookland Boats, Casey Jr train, and canoes (except for weekends maybe), from what I've read.  I hope nothing in Cars Land closes on October weekdays (we have no weekend days in the parks).



It won't be listed for that time yet. DL only lists refurbs 6 to 8 weeks out. Indy is listed as being down on the attraction page (and not on the calendar) on DL website from Sept 4th thru Dec 7th, I believe.


----------



## RebeccaMcK

Jeanine25 said:


> It won't be listed for that time yet. DL only lists refurbs 6 to 8 weeks out. Indy is listed as being down on the attraction page (and not on the calendar) on DL website from Sept 4th thru Dec 7th, I believe.



Thanks. Now I've looked through each attraction's page, and you're right about the Indy ride closure dates. Also saw the dates of 9/4 through 11/15 listed as being closed for Casey Jr Circus Train and Storybook Land Canal Boats. I'll expect more to be listed as closed as the time gets closer for our trip, but I hope none of the BIG attractions (besides Indy) - now I'll have to get my parents to let me ride Indy when we three are there September 2nd, lol. It'll be my only chance! (Haven't ridden it in years.)


----------



## yaya74

Q: is the Mickey Toontown Morning Madness voucher ONLY valid with a park hopper pass??? 

Our package from Costco includes vouchers for MTTMM. But we have 1 park 1 day tickets instead of park hopper passes. Thank you!


----------



## perlster

If someone has evidence of the _Alice in Wonderland_ ride closing, it's been kept secret.  The ride  is definitely *not *listed on the "Disneyland Resort Refurbishments Update" PDF.


----------



## RebeccaMcK

yaya74 said:


> Q: is the Mickey Toontown Morning Madness voucher ONLY valid with a park hopper pass???
> 
> Our package from Costco includes vouchers for MTTMM. But we have 1 park 1 day tickets instead of park hopper passes. Thank you!



I would think a park hopper ticket is not necessary in this case anyway, because Mickey's Toontown is only in Disneyland - and if you're using the ticket for "one park, one day" then it'll be Disneyland in order to enjoy the Toontown Morning Madness.

---------
also......re: the Alice In Wonderland ride rumored closure....I don't see anything about it either. Where is this PDF file perlster mentioned? (Sorry if I got your screen name wrong - while I'm replying here it's not on my screen.)

Edited: Never mind, thank you. I see this page now, and I hope it's accurate: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan.htm#rehab


----------



## JediMasterMatt

Any try using a receipt from Storytellers Cafe for early entry access this summer?


----------



## disneychrista

yaya74 said:


> Q: is the Mickey Toontown Morning Madness voucher ONLY valid with a park hopper pass??? !


As long as you are going to Disneyland with your one day, one park ticket then you can enjoy MTMM. If you were planning on going to DCA than you will miss out on MTMM.


----------



## Zbugz

According to the schedule posted today for the first 9 days of October, it looks like EMH will be Sun, Mon, Wed, Fri for DCA and Tue, Thu and Sat for DL.  Do you think this will be the new pattern, or is it just for Columbus Day weekend?


----------



## perlster

Scroll down to the last section of http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/early-admission/ and you will see

_Extra Magic Hour for Disneyland Resort Hotel Guests
For this limited time, both theme parks will be open every day for Extra Magic Hour. After September 29, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day, during a hotel stay, according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure Park on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

Applicable theme park, days and times of operation and all other elements including, but not limited to, operation of attractions, entertainment, stores, restaurants and appearances of characters may vary and are subject to change without notice. Subject to capacity, cancellation and other restrictions._


----------



## Zbugz

perlster said:


> Scroll down to the last section of http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/early-admission/ and you will see
> 
> _Extra Magic Hour for Disneyland Resort Hotel Guests
> For this limited time, both theme parks will be open every day for Extra Magic Hour. After September 29, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day, during a hotel stay, according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure Park on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> 
> Applicable theme park, days and times of operation and all other elements including, but not limited to, operation of attractions, entertainment, stores, restaurants and appearances of characters may vary and are subject to change without notice. Subject to capacity, cancellation and other restrictions._



Ahh, thanks.  I didn't scroll far enough.  So October 7th must be an anomaly.


----------



## RebeccaMcK

They have the first eleven days of October posted now, although I can't access the daily schedule past a certain date.

If you just try to remember the early admission hours for Disneyland are all days that start with a T or an S, you're good to go. DCA will have all the other mornings.


----------



## dana278

Quick question! I apologize if this was already answered but I started reading through this thread and my head began to spin. LOL

Basically if you're staying on site and have EMH for 7am but something happens and you are running late, if you don't make it to the gates before 7:30 are you basically out of luck? At this point you'll be let in with the everyone else and held at rope drop?


----------



## HydroGuy

dana278 said:


> Quick question! I apologize if this was already answered but I started reading through this thread and my head began to spin. LOL
> 
> Basically if you're staying on site and have EMH for 7am but something happens and you are running late, if you don't make it to the gates before 7:30 are you basically out of luck? At this point you'll be let in with the everyone else and held at rope drop?


No. For 7AM EMH the regular park opening is at 8AM of course. As the hour moves from 7AM to 8AM a greater percentage of the gates are dedicated to regular park guests. But all the way until 8AM there will be at least one gate dedicated to EMH. There will be a sign over it and you should find that gate and use it. You will still be ahead of all the regular entry guests. There have been times we did not even try to make EMH/EE and I remember once arriving at 7:55AM. I used the EMH/EE gate anyways and still made it past a ton of people in the regular line.

One twist to this is that on some mornings in order to process regular non-EMH guests more efficiently they allow them into the parks early and hold them. At DL it is at the end of Main Street and this summer at DCA it was at the end of BVS. In such cases you need to still make your way along the side and to the rope at the front and let them know you are EMH and they will let you past the rope. I can't remember but you may get a card or something so the CMs know to let you through. At DCA it has been a wristband.

HTH


----------



## dana278

Ahh gotcha, thank you! Ive never done opening time at DL before so I wasn't sure what to expect. I thought maybe there would be too much going on in the park at the rope drop to try and squeeze past people and asked to be let through. But your info makes me very happy because I'll be less rushed and therefore less stressed!


----------



## Gina

I hate to sound like a complete idiot... but if someone can help me out here, I would love you until the end of time. I have read the main posts in the sticky, pored over the last few pages (which have just confused me more), and studied this whole thing more than I think I ever studied for my degree. 

It's so simple at WDW -- you stay onsite, you get to go to EMH. Period. But with DLR, you have the relatively few onsite guests getting to do _this_, and people with multi-day tickets getting to do _that_, and Magic Mornings, and something about Mickey's something-or-another, and schedules that seem to be changing daily. 

We're going to be there for our first trip from Friday, October 5th to Monday, October 8th, and have 4-day hoppers. Can someone pretty pretty please just tell me which parks we'll be able to get into early on which days? I had it planned out as just being able to get into DL early for one day with our hoppers. Is that still correct?

Thank you for any guidance you can offer this very planned-out DLR newb!!


----------



## RebeccaMcK

Gina said:


> I hate to sound like a complete idiot... but if someone can help me out here, I would love you until the end of time. I have read the main posts in the sticky, pored over the last few pages (which have just confused me more), and studied this whole thing more than I think I ever studied for my degree.
> 
> It's so simple at WDW -- you stay onsite, you get to go to EMH. Period. But with DLR, you have the relatively few onsite guests getting to do _this_, and people with multi-day tickets getting to do _that_, and Magic Mornings, and something about Mickey's something-or-another, and schedules that seem to be changing daily.
> 
> We're going to be there for our first trip from Friday, October 5th to Monday, October 8th, and have 4-day hoppers. Can someone pretty pretty please just tell me which parks we'll be able to get into early on which days? I had it planned out as just being able to get into DL early for one day with our hoppers. Is that still correct?
> 
> Thank you for any guidance you can offer this very planned-out DLR newb!!



Gina, are you staying on site or at one of the "neighbor" hotels? If you are, and someone here will correct me if I'm wrong, then your early admission hour days for Disneyland are any day starting with S or T (Sat., Sun., Tues. and Thurs.) and for DCA the other days (Mon., Wed., and Fri.). If you're not staying on site, I think it'll be different (maybe early admission not allowed every day)....someone else please clarify that? Also, it sounds weird to me that DL would have early admission on both Saturday and Sunday, so someone please say if that's wrong please.


----------



## Gina

RebeccaMcK said:


> Gina, are you staying on site or at one of the "neighbor" hotels? If you are, and someone here will correct me if I'm wrong, then your early admission hour days for Disneyland are any day starting with S or T (Sat., Sun., Tues. and Thurs.) and for DCA the other days (Mon., Wed., and Fri.). If you're not staying on site, I think it'll be different (maybe early admission not allowed every day)....someone else please clarify that? Also, it sounds weird to me that DL would have early admission on both Saturday and Sunday, so someone please say if that's wrong please.




We'll be at one of the non-Disney hotels. Sorry, I should have clarified that!


----------



## Blue32

Gina said:


> We'll be at one of the non-Disney hotels. Sorry, I should have clarified that!



Gina, Sunday is switching to an EE day for DCA so you will have access to one Magic Morning at DL park on Sat. during your trip.


----------



## HydroGuy

Gina said:


> I hate to sound like a complete idiot... but if someone can help me out here, I would love you until the end of time. I have read the main posts in the sticky, pored over the last few pages (which have just confused me more), and studied this whole thing more than I think I ever studied for my degree.
> 
> It's so simple at WDW -- you stay onsite, you get to go to EMH. Period. But with DLR, you have the relatively few onsite guests getting to do _this_, and people with multi-day tickets getting to do _that_, and Magic Mornings, and something about Mickey's something-or-another, and schedules that seem to be changing daily.
> 
> We're going to be there for our first trip from Friday, October 5th to Monday, October 8th, and have 4-day hoppers. Can someone pretty pretty please just tell me which parks we'll be able to get into early on which days? I had it planned out as just being able to get into DL early for one day with our hoppers. Is that still correct?
> 
> Thank you for any guidance you can offer this very planned-out DLR newb!!


It's so simple at WDW? Really? After you choose which park you want to visit 6 months in advance so you can get EMH?  It really is a matter of comfort and perspective. And in fairness you are coming to DLR in a time of huge transition for the DCA park which has led to a lot of shifting rules in recent months.

Best info now is Sun/Mon/Wed/Fri is EMH at DCA only for hotel guests. There are rumors that PH tix may be able to use their one MM at DCA. But that is uncomfirmed and we may not know for sure until Sept 30 when the rules change. Again.

DL EMH and MM is on Tue/Thu/Sat. So as the PP said you can use your MM at DL on Wed. If the rumor about DCA MM turns out to be true then you will have three days to choose from to use your MM.

As explained in the OP, PH tix have nothing to do with Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness.

Good luck!


----------



## Blue32

HydroGuy said:


> It's so simple at WDW? Really? After you choose which park you want to visit 6 months in advance so you can get EMH?  It really is a matter of comfort and perspective. And in fairness you are coming to DLR in a time of huge transition for the DCA park which has led to a lot of shifting rules in recent months.
> 
> Best info now is Sun/Mon/Wed/Fri is EMH at DCA only for hotel guests. There are rumors that PH tix may be able to use their one MM at DCA. But that is uncomfirmed and we may not know for sure until Sept 30 when the rules change. Again.
> 
> DL EMH and MM is on Tue/Thu/Sat. So as the PP said you can use your MM at DL on Wed. If the rumor about DCA MM turns out to be true then you will have three days to choose from to use your MM.
> 
> As explained in the OP, PH tix have nothing to do with Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness.
> 
> Good luck!



..... but I think he meant Saturday to use your MM.


----------



## HydroGuy

Blue32 said:


> ..... but I think he meant Saturday to use your MM.


Ooops, I read the PP is arriving on a Monday for four days, but it looks like they are leaving on a Monday after four days. So, there you go. Saturday! Thanks!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

DBF and I got our APs just recently and activated them on our last trip in mid-August. We're leaving tomorrow for another trip, but we just found out that even if we had tried to register three days in advance of our trip, we wouldn't have been able to because AP early entry registration has closed. According to someone posting on Disneyland's AP facebook, it's been closed since September 4th (possibly earlier, I couldn't find anything about it prior to then). It's unfortunate because it looks like we won't be able to take advantage of APEE at all, despite getting them activated before the promotion ends.


----------



## DLR29

Totally reupdated the whole OP.  Got rid of the confusing APEE stuff and added the fact that MM will not be offered on Sundays beginning 10/2/12.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DLR29 said:


> Totally reupdated the whole OP.  Got rid of the confusing APEE stuff and added the fact that MM will not be offered on Sundays beginning 10/2/12.



thanks for keeping this all updated for us


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> Totally reupdated the whole OP.  Got rid of the confusing APEE stuff and added the fact that MM will not be offered on Sundays beginning 10/2/12.


Just so you are aware, the DLR calendar shows EMH at _DCA _ (not DL) on Sunday Sept 30, Oct 7, 14 and 21.


----------



## ValpoCory

DLR29 said:


> Totally reupdated the whole OP.  Got rid of the confusing APEE stuff and added the fact that MM will not be offered on Sundays beginning 10/2/12.



Thanks.  Technically, MM will not be offered on Sundays beginning 9/30/12.


----------



## DLR29

HydroGuy said:


> Just so you are aware, the DLR calendar shows EMH at _DCA _ (not DL) on Sunday Sept 30, Oct 7, 14 and 21.



Blah.  I wish there was some consistency...


----------



## mrsw94

HydroGuy said:


> Just so you are aware, the DLR calendar shows EMH at _DCA _ (not DL) on Sunday Sept 30, Oct 7, 14 and 21.



I know that Sunday Oct. 14th is the CHOC Walk so DL is open later.  I assumed they move EMH to DCA for that morning because of it, but I guess I  might be wrong!


----------



## perlster

not

FYI, the hours for Sunday, October 28 are up on the Disneyland calendar and again list "early admission" at DCAP, once again directly contradicting the information at http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/early-admission/

About a week ago, I sent this  message to Disney about this _Sundays_ discrepancy.: 

_According to http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/early-admission/
"After September 29, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day,
during a hotel stay, according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on
Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure
Park on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday."

This is directly contradicted by the park hours listed for the first 3
Sundays of October, where early admission is listed at  Disney
California Adventure Park .
_

I finally received a reply.  

_Magic Morning is early entry to each park one hour before they open to
the public. Each park has different days of the week in which they can
be entered. Disneyland is Tuesday. Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday and
California Adventure is Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. If you are a
Hotel Guest, you are entitled to every magic morning that you are here._



Where to begin?  

First, notice the use of the term "Magic Morning" which only applies to ticket holders, not hotel guests.  Next, according to what Disney has posted on its own web site, "Magic Morning" will no longer be offered on Sunday starting September 30.  Third, let us be generous and assume that "Extra Magic Hour" was actually meant when "Magic Morning" was used in the reply. If so, it simply repeats what has been posted about early admission on the Disneyland web site, but the blatant contradiction with the Disneyland calendar is completely ignored.


----------



## deanimal

That's exactly what I've been trying to point out for weeks. The reason I noticed it the day the change came out is that we are arriving for three days starting Sun, Sept 30. I had booked Sat and Sun at the BWPPI, then Monday at DLH with the plan of using my MM on Sunday, then checking in early and using my EMH on Monday and Tuesday, then leaving Tuesday night. Now the only day I could use my MM is Tuesday, which I'm getting with EMH anyway! So not impressed with the change. They basically sold me a 3 day park hopper with 4 MM days on it, then took one away a few weeks before my trip. 

And now to top it off, they still don't have current info on the website. I'm wondering how many people will show up that first Sunday at DL to use their MM and only find out then that they can't use it.


----------



## GrandBob

perlster said:


> _According to http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/early-admission/
> "After September 29, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day,
> during a hotel stay, according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on
> Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure
> Park on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday."
> This is directly contradicted by the park hours listed for the first 3
> Sundays of October, where early admission is listed at  Disney
> California Adventure Park .
> _



Looks like they fixed the page.  It now says:

"Starting September 30, registered Resort hotel Guests will have Extra Magic Hour access to one park according to the early admission schedule.

To see the early admission hours at each park, please check the Park Hours and Schedule."

And then later, it now correctly identifies Magic Morning days:

"Magic Mornings at Disneyland Park are available during these select days:


Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday through September 29, 2012

Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday beginning October 2, 2012"

-Bob


----------



## deanimal

But, the ticket page still says this at the bottom. If I was only buying park hoppers and not staying onsite, this is the only information I would see!



* Magic Morning early entry allows admission into selected attractions at Disneyland Park before the Park opens to the public on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday.


----------



## DLR29

GrandBob said:


> Looks like they fixed the page.  It now says:
> 
> "Starting September 30, registered Resort hotel Guests will have Extra Magic Hour access to one park according to the early admission schedule.
> 
> To see the early admission hours at each park, please check the Park Hours and Schedule."
> 
> And then later, it now correctly identifies Magic Morning days:
> 
> "Magic Mornings at Disneyland Park are available during these select days:
> 
> 
> Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday through September 29, 2012
> 
> Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday beginning October 2, 2012"
> 
> -Bob



This is not the information in controversy.  Further down the page it says: "After September 29, Extra Magic Hour will be available every day, during a hotel stay, according to this schedule: Disneyland Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and Disney California Adventure Park on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday."  However according to the online calendar, EMH on Sunday is at DCA, not DL.


----------



## CrazyDuck

So can you summarize for me who has access to which parks on which days?  This is all too confusing!  Which days can hotel guests access which parks early and which days can non-hotel guests access which parks early?  are non hotel guests still limited to the 1 early entry with a >3 day ticket?  can DLR hotel guests still access all the early entry days at both parks?


----------



## disneychrista

CrazyDuck said:


> So can you summarize for me who has access to which parks on which days?



3 day tickets come with ONE MM to Disneyland on Tuesday, Thursday & Saturday. 

Hotel Guests have EMH everyday of their stay. DCA - Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday and DL Tuesday, Thursday & Saturday.


----------



## CrazyDuck

disneychrista said:


> 3 day tickets come with ONE MM to Disneyland on Tuesday, Thursday & Saturday.
> 
> Hotel Guests have EMH everyday of their stay. DCA - Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday and DL Tuesday, Thursday & Saturday.



Thanks... Wow, so no early cars land unless you stay on-site eh?   That almost makes it worth the outrageous prices!


----------



## HydroGuy

CrazyDuck said:


> Thanks... Wow, so no early cars land unless you stay on-site eh?   That almost makes it worth the outrageous prices!


That's the idea...


----------



## perlster

[and change the EMH dates in the OP]

 Disney actually updated the Early Admissions Options page. 

_Starting September 30, registered Resort hotel Guests are currently scheduled to have Extra Magic Hour access to one park on the following select days*:

    Disneyland Park: Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays
    Disney California Adventure Park: Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays_


----------



## greenkai3000

perlster said:


> [and change the EMH dates in the OP]
> 
> Disney actually updated the Early Admissions Options page.
> 
> _Starting September 30, registered Resort hotel Guests are currently scheduled to have Extra Magic Hour access to one park on the following select days*:
> 
> Disneyland Park: Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays
> Disney California Adventure Park: Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays_



We'll be staying at GCH on a Mon, Tues, and Wed...so does that mean 2 EMH at DCA and 1 at DL for a total of 3???   Two chances to ride all the CarsLand attractions before the park opens


----------



## DLR29

perlster said:


> [and change the EMH dates in the OP]
> 
> Disney actually updated the Early Admissions Options page.
> 
> _Starting September 30, registered Resort hotel Guests are currently scheduled to have Extra Magic Hour access to one park on the following select days*:
> 
> Disneyland Park: Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays
> Disney California Adventure Park: Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays_



  Confirmation!  Updated the OP



greenkai3000 said:


> We'll be staying at GCH on a Mon, Tues, and Wed...so does that mean 2 EMH at DCA and 1 at DL for a total of 3???   Two chances to ride all the CarsLand attractions before the park opens



Yes!   And also check-in/check-out day if those aren't your M, T, or W.


----------



## disneychrista

DLR29 said:


> Yes!   And also check-in/check-out day if those aren't your M, T, or W.


With valid park admission,of course.


----------



## ValpoCory

So this week, DLR Hotel guests are getting 3 days of EMH in DL where off-site guests can't get MM access (M, W, F).   Next week, DLR Hotel guests get 0 such light traffic days.

Edited to correct.  Thanks DLR29.


----------



## DLR29

ValpoCory said:


> So this week, DLR Hotel guests are getting 3 days of EMH in DLR where off-site guests can't get MM access (M, W, F).   Next week, DLR Hotel guests get 0 such light traffic days.



Yes for DL (not DLR).  However they do get 4 DCA EMH days where off-site guests can't get in early.  And even though next week begins DL's EMH and MM on the same day, that's nothing new from the past few years where onsite guests have had "0 such light traffic days" as well.  Doesn't mean that there will be heavy crowds still during that Early Admission hour.


----------



## Priory

So next week my dream of staying at the GCH will become a reality thanks to the Gay Days super cheap (well, relatively cheap for GCH) rates. 

However I just read on another site that "convention" hotel guests may not be eligible for early entry. 

Does anyone know if I'll have early entry privileges next week?


----------



## ttig34

Priory said:


> So next week my dream of staying at the GCH will become a reality thanks to the Gay Days super cheap (well, relatively cheap for GCH) rates.
> 
> However I just read on another site that "convention" hotel guests may not be eligible for early entry.
> 
> Does anyone know if I'll have early entry privileges next week?



Convention park hoppers aren't eligible for Magic Morning. But as long as you are staying at the Disney hotels, you are eligible. Unless they all of a sudden changed things this week- which I doubt.


----------



## cindyland

So if you are staying off-site, multiple days, should we make our DCA day on a day when the DL hotels don't have early entry? I know this is the case at DW, but should we start following this rule at DL as well? 

Very frustrating...

And I'm sure Thanksgiving week means ALL bets are off.


----------



## Blue32

cindyland said:


> So if you are staying off-site, multiple days, should we make our DCA day on a day when the DL hotels don't have early entry? I know this is the case at DW, but should we start following this rule at DL as well?
> 
> Very frustrating...
> 
> And I'm sure Thanksgiving week means ALL bets are off.



This is what we will do in November. Start at DCA when the on site guests don't have EE. I don't think EE will impact DCA overall on EE days but it will definately affect Carsland during those morning hours.


----------



## PDuckX

Blue32 said:


> This is what we will do in November. Start at DCA when the on site guests don't have EE. I don't think EE will impact DCA overall on EE days but it will definately affect Carsland during those morning hours.



OK everytime I read this thread I get more confused. Let me see if I have this straight.


Starting Sept 31st, the early hour days for DL are Tue, Thurs, and Sat.
The early hour days for DCA are Sun, Mon, Wed, and Fri. Early hour is one hour prior to general opening.


On-site guests can go to any of the above options as long as they are staying with a valid pass. Off-site guest with multiday passes only get one day for the above options per valid pass. 


Is this correct?


----------



## ttig34

PDuckX said:


> OK everytime I read this thread I get more confused. Let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> 
> Starting Sept 31st, the early hour days for DL are Tue, Thurs, and Sat.
> The early hour days for DCA are Sun, Mon, Wed, and Fri. Early hour is one hour prior to general opening.
> 
> 
> On-site guests can go to any of the above options as long as they are staying with a valid pass. Off-site guest with multiday passes only get one day for the above options per valid pass.
> 
> 
> Is this correct?



Off site guests with a 3 day pass or more with Magic Morning will get in early to Disneyland on the designated days,  only Disney hotel guests have early access to to DCA.


----------



## HydroGuy

PDuckX said:


> OK everytime I read this thread I get more confused. Let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> 
> Starting Sept 31st, the early hour days for DL are Tue, Thurs, and Sat.
> The early hour days for DCA are Sun, Mon, Wed, and Fri. Early hour is one hour prior to general opening.
> 
> 
> On-site guests can go to any of the above options as long as they are staying with a valid pass. Off-site guest with multiday passes only get one day for the above options per valid pass.
> 
> 
> Is this correct?


Everything is straight except for the date as there is no Sept 31st. It starts on the 30th. And that offsite guests only get access to DL and not DCA.


----------



## Xenorye

I'm sorry if I missed it, but is the hotel guests deal an indefinite thing, or does it expire at some point?  We are going in February...


----------



## DLR29

Xenorye said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it, but is the hotel guests deal an indefinite thing, or does it expire at some point?  We are going in February...



The perk of EMH for hotel guests has been an unwritten policy for years.  This summer it became a public fact and promotional tool.  Although everything at Disney is "subject to change", EMH isn't going anywhere.


----------



## PDuckX

HydroGuy said:


> Everything is straight except for the date as there is no Sept 31st. It starts on the 30th. And that offsite guests only get access to DL and not DCA.



I guess my head is already going to Halloween. 

I think my confusion was the lack of early entry for DCA for off-site guests. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Tasmen

So Good Neighbor hotel guests no longer get into DCA early now?  I'm just double, triple checking.  This will change our plans


----------



## CrazyDuck

DLR29 said:


> The perk of EMH for hotel guests has been an unwritten policy for years.



They actually had it written on their website as far back as a couple of years ago that Magic Mornings were available everyday for DLR Hotel guests.


----------



## disneychrista

Tasmen said:


> So Good Neighbor hotel guests no longer get into DCA early now?  I'm just double, triple checking.  This will change our plans



Good Neighbor hotel guests NEVER got early admission to DCA, unless they were also AP holders who signed up for APEE.


----------



## HydroGuy

Tasmen said:


> So Good Neighbor hotel guests no longer get into DCA early now?  I'm just double, triple checking.  This will change our plans





disneychrista said:


> Good Neighbor hotel guests NEVER got early admission to DCA, unless they were also AP holders who signed up for APEE.


Moreover, there _was _no official early entry to DCA ever until this past June. It just started. And when it started it was for hotel guests only and a short term program for AP holders which is now over.


----------



## perlster

*bump* needed due to more confusion in the "AAA" thread


----------



## thecapells

Where and when do Jack & Sally do their meet and greets?
Is it published in the Times Guide?
Does it get very crowded?
We're going in the 1st week in November and this is a must-do for us!!


----------



## cuteinnocent

Is Toy Story parking lot open early enough for this? We actually just want to take that bus since our hotel is near there.


----------



## drmrchk

So when we stay at the DLH for 6 nights.....we get EMH every morning at the specified resort. Because we have a 3-day parkhopper pass we also get a MM. But the MM is moot because we are on-property and have EMH. Or can they be stacked? Can I use my MM to get in an hour before my EMH, an hour before park opening? I'm pretty sure that's a pipe dream but it sure sounds good!


----------



## disneychrista

drmrchk said:


> So when we stay at the DLH for 6 nights.....we get EMH every morning at the specified resort. Because we have a 3-day parkhopper pass we also get a MM. But the MM is moot because we are on-property and have EMH. Or can they be stacked? Can I use my MM to get in an hour before my EMH, an hour before park opening? I'm pretty sure that's a pipe dream but it sure sounds good!



You only get EMH if you have valid park admission. So even though you are staying 6 days you can only enter 3-days one hour early. And yes you do not need the MM on your hopper tickets.


----------



## Gafco

Does anyone know where I can sell Disney dollars from 1988 and 1989


----------



## drmrchk

Oh yes, I meant every day we go to the park, not that we are staying, but thanks for clarifying.

It sure would be nice if I could double up my MM and my EMH!! 



disneychrista said:


> You only get EMH if you have valid park admission. So even though you are staying 6 days you can only enter 3-days one hour early. And yes you do not need the MM on your hopper tickets.


----------



## disneychrista

Gafco said:


> Does anyone know where I can sell Disney dollars from 1988 and 1989



Ebay?


----------



## salemk

I had a question about EMH. We will be staying at VGC at the end of November & my wife wants to take her nieces with us to DCA. Will they let her nieces in during EMH since technically they aren't staying with us but we will have a resort key. We will already be taking our DD & DS with us.


----------



## poohj80

salemk said:


> I had a question about EMH. We will be staying at VGC at the end of November & my wife wants to take her nieces with us to DCA. Will they let her nieces in during EMH since technically they aren't staying with us but we will have a resort key. We will already be taking our DD & DS with us.



Each person will need to have a room key for EMH. if the nieces have 3+ day hoppers, they should qualify for MM at DL but could not enter DCA early with you. If your villa allows 6 people, just add them to your reservation so they'll have room cards.


----------



## BensDaddy

How have the crowds been lately during EMH? Want to ride RSR once just to say we did it and hoping to avoid the "running of the bulls".

Be there the week after thanksgiving.


----------



## poohj80

BensDaddy said:


> How have the crowds been lately during EMH? Want to ride RSR once just to say we did it and hoping to avoid the "running of the bulls".
> 
> Be there the week after thanksgiving.



We experienced two DCA EMH days last week - Weds and Fri.  Weds was our check-in day at GCV which took a bit longer than I would have liked.  Didn't get to RSR until 8:10 (EMH started at 8) and there was already a 50 minute wait.  By the time we rode and got in FP line, FPs ran out before we got through the line.

On Friday (7 am EMH open), we woke up at 5am (yes on vacation) to be in line by 6:30 am to ensure we got to ride RSR and hopefully get a FP for later.  All worked well until we found RSR not running.  We did ride Mater's and Luigi's and some other things during the time (as suggested on DIS), but when it opened, it immediately had a 150+ min wait.  At least we got  FP for later.


----------



## cari12

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> How have the crowds been lately during EMH? Want to ride RSR once just to say we did it and hoping to avoid the "running of the bulls".
> 
> Be there the week after thanksgiving.



We were there this past week and it was super busy. However, if you get to security at least 30 minutes prior to EMH starting and use the wide right technique, you should be able to ride without much of a wait. It really isn't running of the bulls in that the CM's walk you back into Carsland. Just make sure you are to HHS far right so when you get to the ride, the queuing area is to the right so you will be closer to the front if you are on the right already. Getting to security at least 30 min prior to opening is so that you are not wag back in the crowd walking into Carsland.
We did this and it worked like a charm Mon/Wed and we were riding it by the 15 minute mark and would have on Friday but the ride was down. So DH waited 45 min for FP's and we rode in the evening with little wait.


----------



## BensDaddy

Oh and, GCH entrance? Or main gate? And what is HHS? Thanks!!


----------



## disneychrista

BensDaddy said:


> Oh and, GCH entrance? Or main gate? And what is HHS? Thanks!!



Main entrance is better, closer to Carsland. 

No clue what is HHS.


----------



## poohj80

disneychrista said:


> Main entrance is better, closer to Carsland.



And more turnstiles.


----------



## salemk

poohj80 said:


> Each person will need to have a room key for EMH. if the nieces have 3+ day hoppers, they should qualify for MM at DL but could not enter DCA early with you. If your villa allows 6 people, just add them to your reservation so they'll have room cards.



So they would still require a 6 yr old to have a room key in order to get into DCA for EMH?


----------



## poohj80

salemk said:


> So they would still require a 6 yr old to have a room key in order to get into DCA for EMH?



Yep, our 6 yr old did.


----------



## ArchOwl

salemk said:
			
		

> So they would still require a 6 yr old to have a room key in order to get into DCA for EMH?



This is definitely a YMMV kind of thing.  Some CMs want to see room keys for everyone.  Others seem fine with one key per group.  Best to add them to your room and give them a room key.


----------



## cari12

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> Oh and, GCH entrance? Or main gate? And what is HHS? Thanks!!



Sorry, darn autocorrect on my phone! That was supposed to be "the". Main gate.


----------



## BensDaddy

Ok, sounds like it'll be a busy morning! Thanks


----------



## ValpoCory

poohj80 said:


> Each person will need to have a room key for EMH. if the nieces have 3+ day hoppers, they should qualify for MM at DL but could not enter DCA early with you. If your villa allows 6 people, just add them to your reservation so they'll have room cards.



If the nieces are 3 years old, do three year olds need a room key?   At what age do they start carding kids?


----------



## ValpoCory

cari12 said:


> We were there this past week and it was super busy. However, if you get to security at least 30 minutes prior to EMH starting and use the wide right technique, you should be able to ride without much of a wait. ... We did this and it worked like a charm Mon/Wed and we were riding it by the 15 minute mark.



45 minutes (30 minutes early + 15 min in line) is "without much of a wait".  Sad but true with RSR.

We are going in one of the least busy times (late January mid-week) just to lessen the wait time as much as possible.


----------



## cari12

ValpoCory said:
			
		

> 45 minutes (30 minutes early + 15 min in line) is "without much of a wait".  Sad but true with RSR.
> 
> We are going in one of the least busy times (late January mid-week) just to lessen the wait time as much as possible.



The 15 minutes was mainly walking time down Buena Vista and through the incredibly long queuing area for RSR. The wait once at the front was about 5 minutes. Also, I would rather wait once at the gate than wait over and over at all the rides. If you wait in RSR, then during that time all the other ride lines are building so get RSR over and done with and do all the rest at the 20 minute mark while everyone else is on the RSR queue.


----------



## coaches24

Can someone explain the wide right technique or link where it's explained ? We are going in Jan right after New Years and I want to have my CL strategy down.


----------



## coaches24

coaches24 said:


> Can someone explain the wide right technique or link where it's explained ? We are going in Jan right after New Years and I want to have my CL strategy down.



anyone?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

coaches24 said:


> anyone?



Here is the thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971596&highlight=carsland+wide+right


----------



## salemk

For those who have done EMH at DCA already. I understand that you need a room key for each person & that includes kids. My question is, do they just need to see you have a hotel room key to get into EMH or do they scan/input your hotel room key, like your park hopper ticket, in order for you to get into EMH at DCA?


----------



## Avery's mom

You just have to show your room key. The dates are printed on the key and that's what they check for. HTH!


----------



## cutedisneygirly

Is the Annual Passholder early admission still being offered like it was over the summer?


----------



## ArchOwl

cutedisneygirly said:
			
		

> Is the Annual Passholder early admission still being offered like it was over the summer?



No.


----------



## perlster

"On EA days, both DL and DCA have specific gates designated for "Magic Morning" and others that say "Entrance". Those who have EA can enter through the "Magic Morning" gates all the way up until official park opening. Those without EA usually line up at the gates marked "Entrance". HOWEVER, if you arrive early enough and wait by the gates marked "Magic Morning", oftentimes some of those gates will turn into "Entrance" gates as the time approaches official park opening. If you do it right, when a "Magic Morning" gate turns into an "Entrance" gate, you can actually be one of the first ones in line at a gate."

Well .. and this was new to me, but it actually happened ...

There were two gates with the "Entrance sign" and long lines that only grew.  

The lines to the Magic Morning gates were surprisingly (to me) long.  [Perhaps the ID checks slowed them.]  Anyway,  I figured (as noted above) that these lines would actually be the quickest way to get in at the official park opening time of 10.  

It's hard to keep track of all the lines, but from what I observed, the two "Entrance" lines [which were the leftmost ones operating] let people (without MM) in first - around 9:30, and it was a few minutes until the signs at the other gates were flipped and the CMs knew that they could let everyone in. 

From this time on, people entering using MM were directed to a path to the right of the hub to access the park while others were held back.

For the first time in my experience, rope drop was actually early -  but only by a minute - at 9:59AM.


----------



## DLR29

perlster said:


> "On EA days, both DL and DCA have specific gates designated for "Magic Morning" and others that say "Entrance". Those who have EA can enter through the "Magic Morning" gates all the way up until official park opening. Those without EA usually line up at the gates marked "Entrance". HOWEVER, if you arrive early enough and wait by the gates marked "Magic Morning", oftentimes some of those gates will turn into "Entrance" gates as the time approaches official park opening. If you do it right, when a "Magic Morning" gate turns into an "Entrance" gate, you can actually be one of the first ones in line at a gate."
> 
> Well .. and this was new to me, but it actually happened ...
> 
> There were two gates with the "Entrance sign" and long lines that only grew.
> 
> The lines to the Magic Morning gates were surprisingly (to me) long.  [Perhaps the ID checks slowed them.]  Anyway,  I figured (as noted above) that these lines would actually be the quickest way to get in at the official park opening time of 10.
> 
> It's hard to keep track of all the lines, but from what I observed, the two "Entrance" lines [which were the leftmost ones operating] let people (without MM) in first - around 9:30, and it was a few minutes until the signs at the other gates were flipped and the CMs knew that they could let everyone in.
> 
> From this time on, people entering using MM were directed to a path to the right of the hub to access the park while others were held back.
> 
> For the first time in my experience, rope drop was actually early -  but only by a minute - at 9:59AM.



Good to know that this is still going on and that it's working!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

salemk said:


> For those who have done EMH at DCA already. I understand that you need a room key for each person & that includes kids. My question is, do they just need to see you have a hotel room key to get into EMH or do they scan/input your hotel room key, like your park hopper ticket, in order for you to get into EMH at DCA?



We just stayed at PPH Friday, Nov 9, to Tuesday, Nov 13, 2012, and we used our EMH at DCA on Sunday and Monday. My DH and I showed our room keys, but they never asked to see our three kids' keys--which is good, because I had them stowed in the safe with the other souvenirs from the trip--nor did they scan the room keys. But then, our room keys did have our stay dates printed on them (which other guests seemed to find as a new feature, along with our names), so maybe the gate people did actually pause to see that we were, in fact, current PPH guests.


----------



## DLR29

Big update today with the new Annual Passholder Early Entry stuff.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DLR29 said:


> Big update today with the new Annual Passholder Early Entry stuff.



yay! can't wait to see what it will be!

getting in early on the weekends will be a bonus!

thanks for the update!


----------



## scrapbunny

So excited to try the new APEE on the 5th and 6th. One question, isn't the Toontown early opening finished as of Dec 31st? Does anyone know what time it will be open the first week of January?


----------



## Malroy

Okay, someone please let me know if I'm understanding this correctly.

They are now doing EMH alternated between parks. Somedays they have done EMH at both parks. Are there only certain days that people can use MM? We are going in march (first week of the spring break rush, 12-15) and I am trying to decide which day to do what....I know I won't be able to be 100% certain until park hours and such are released for those days. At this point I'm kind of assuming they will have EMH at both parks, with it being spring break and all, but if I am wrong and do each park on a not EMH day, will that plan be foiled by guests using MM? I am mostly worried about cars land (mostly RSR) at this point. We are definitely going to get there early, but after reading some recent posts I'm over analyzing and getting nervous! Thanks for any input

ETA: I have re-read the first page and now see that it says no MM at DCA currently. So I suppose I just need to hope that they don't do EMH concurrently!


----------



## DLR29

Malroy said:


> Okay, someone please let me know if I'm understanding this correctly.
> 
> They are now doing EMH alternated between parks. Somedays they have done EMH at both parks. Are there only certain days that people can use MM? We are going in march (first week of the spring break rush, 12-15) and I am trying to decide which day to do what....I know I won't be able to be 100% certain until park hours and such are released for those days. At this point I'm kind of assuming they will have EMH at both parks, with it being spring break and all, but if I am wrong and do each park on a not EMH day, will that plan be foiled by guests using MM? I am mostly worried about cars land (mostly RSR) at this point. We are definitely going to get there early, but after reading some recent posts I'm over analyzing and getting nervous! Thanks for any input



Read the OP, it'll explain your questions, but I'll give the summarized answer...

EMH is for onsite guests only.  EMH at DL is on Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday.  EMH at DCA is on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday.  Onsite guests can use EMH everyday during their trip.

MM is for guests with 3+ day tickets.  MM is only at DL.  MM is on the same days as DL EMH.  Guests with 3+ day tickets can use MM once during their trip.  MM does not affect Cars Land, which is in DCA.

If you have EMH (aka if you're staying onsite), use it!  Also we don't know if EMH will be offered at both parks everyday.  I wouldn't assume so until they announce it.  That was only during the summer and 2 weeks at Christmas.  Not sure if that will be happening during Spring Break.


----------



## Malroy

DLR29 said:
			
		

> Read the OP, it'll explain your questions, but I'll give the summarized answer...
> 
> EMH is for onsite guests only.  EMH at DL is on Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday.  EMH at DCA is on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday.  Onsite guests can use EMH everyday during their trip.
> 
> MM is for guests with 3+ day tickets.  MM is only at DL.  MM is on the same days as DL EMH.  Guests with 3+ day tickets can use MM once during their trip.  MM does not affect Cars Land, which is in DCA.
> 
> If you have EMH (aka if you're staying onsite), use it!  Also we don't know if EMH will be offered at both parks everyday.  I wouldn't assume so until they announce it.  That was only during the summer and 2 weeks at Christmas.  Not sure if that will be happening during Spring Break.



Thank you, I had read the OP I was just getting confused. I guess I could've also included that we are not staying on site. Thanks for the response, I think I've got it figured  now


----------



## DLR29

Malroy said:


> Thank you, I had read the OP I was just getting confused. I guess I could've also included that we are not staying on site. Thanks for the response, I think I've got it figured  now



If you're not staying onsite, then you can't use EMH...but you can use MM.  I would do the following...

Start at:
Tuesday (12th)- MM at DL
Wednesday (13th)- Either Park (DL doesn't have any Early Admission)
Thursday (14th)- DCA
Friday (15th)- Either Park (same as Wed.)


----------



## GMU MOM

I have a question...I know that EMH at DL is only Tue/Thus/Sat but when we are going later this month, the calendar says that there will be early admission to DL both that Saturday (01/26) and Sunday (01/27). Does that early entry apply to DL hotel guests only or also to MM? I've called Disney twice about this and got two conflicting answers which has me confused.

Saturday will be our first day in the parks and the kids want to go to DCA first to see carsland and we're hoping to do DL on Sunday but would like to know if we also get that early entry.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Did AP early entry at DCA, and turnstiles were accepting both paper tickets and AP cards. This led me to believe that hotel guests are able to get into both parks at any time, not just what is specified. In the last couple minutes of extra magic hour, when the general crowd had already formed for Carsland, there was a separate pathway for early entry, and CMs were checking for either APs or hotel guests who had the hotel purple slip. I don't know if APs were able to get into Disneyland with early entry today. I also don't know if MM is allowed into DCA. Sorry for the confusing terms.


----------



## danaesacto

Okay I have read the OP at least 6 times and I still think this is the most confusing part of the whole DL thing. We are NOT staying onsite. We WILL have 1 MM as part of our tix. We are going Saturday, Sunday, Monday, March 8-10. As far as I can see AP's are blocked out for Saturday. 

SO I have to make a choice for Saturday- use my MM at DL (only day I can do that) OR take advantage of the fact that DCA will have very limited APEE guests (deluxe or those who buy a block out ticket) and no EMH guests. 

Which do I choose? Our girls are 12 & 14 so we plan to close the parks each night. We haven't been in 6 years so it is all new to them (again  )

And yes I fully realize they could change the days each park has it's special mornings, I will keep watching for changes.

TIA!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

GMU MOM said:


> I have a question...I know that EMH at DL is only Tue/Thus/Sat but when we are going later this month, the calendar says that there will be early admission to DL both that Saturday (01/26) and Sunday (01/27). Does that early entry apply to DL hotel guests only or also to MM? I've called Disney twice about this and got two conflicting answers which has me confused.
> 
> Saturday will be our first day in the parks and the kids want to go to DCA first to see carsland and we're hoping to do DL on Sunday but would like to know if we also get that early entry.



Sunday early entry into DL is for AP holders. 

Hotel guests get EMH at DCA on Sundays.


----------



## DLR29

danaesacto said:


> Okay I have read the OP at least 6 times and I still think this is the most confusing part of the whole DL thing. We are NOT staying onsite. We WILL have 1 MM as part of our tix. We are going Saturday, Sunday, Monday, March 8-10. As far as I can see AP's are blocked out for Saturday.
> 
> SO I have to make a choice for Saturday- use my MM at DL (only day I can do that) OR take advantage of the fact that DCA will have very limited APEE guests (deluxe or those who buy a block out ticket) and no EMH guests.
> 
> Which do I choose? Our girls are 12 & 14 so we plan to close the parks each night. We haven't been in 6 years so it is all new to them (again  )
> 
> And yes I fully realize they could change the days each park has it's special mornings, I will keep watching for changes.
> 
> TIA!



Here's an idea.  You could take advantage of about 45 min of MM on Saturday, and then hop over to a less crowded DCA park right before its park opening.  You could do most of Fantasyland and still make it over to DCA for opening.


----------



## danaesacto

DLR29 said:


> Here's an idea.  You could take advantage of about 45 min of MM on Saturday, and then hop over to a less crowded DCA park right before its park opening.  You could do most of Fantasyland and still make it over to DCA for opening.



that makes total sense- thanks!


----------



## Snurk71

Glad I read the header. I knew DCA started MM, but assumed they were leaving DL as the S and T days. Glad I saw that DCA is taking Sunday.

We're staying onsite, so we have MM every day.


----------



## Susie63

So can anyone give me the crowd comparison between AP EE at DCA and EMH at DL on saturdays and on AP EE at DL and EMH at DL on sundays.

I will have both options available to me,but I would like the less crowded park.


----------



## BunnieGene

Susie63 said:


> So can anyone give me the crowd comparison between AP EE at DCA and EMH at DL on saturdays and on AP EE at DL and EMH at DL on sundays.
> 
> I will have both options available to me,but I would like the less crowded park.



I would love to know that as well!


----------



## HydroGuy

Susie63 said:


> So can anyone give me the crowd comparison between AP EE at DCA and EMH at DL on saturdays and on AP EE at DL and EMH at DL on sundays.
> 
> I will have both options available to me,but I would like the less crowded park.


Usually pretty light except for RSR at DCA. There are just not that many hotel guests who will get up for a 7AM EMH. And there are not that many folks with 3 day tix for MM (at DL). And AP holders are not using EE that much.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sundays are usually pretty quiet too since most of the locals don't come until around noon.


----------



## Mich Mouse

I'm confused- What is the difference between EMH and MM?


----------



## danaesacto

Mich Mouse said:


> I'm confused- What is the difference between EMH and MM?


This info is in the first post- with lots of good details. No doubt it is confusing- MM comes with tix, EMH comes with onsite stays


----------



## HydroGuy

Mich Mouse said:


> I'm confused- What is the difference between EMH and MM?


Yes, read the first post in this thread. DLR29 is the creator of this thread and answers this question in detail.


----------



## Mich Mouse

HydroGuy said:


> Yes, read the first post in this thread. DLR29 is the creator of this thread and answers this question in detail.



Thank you. I did read the first post and then followed all the links too. I think too much information at once that was not absorbed.


----------



## damo

Mich Mouse said:


> I'm confused- What is the difference between EMH and MM?



MM---early entry into Disneyland park only by *those with multi-day tickets of 3 or more days * on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.





EMH---early entry in Disneyland for * those who are staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels * on Tuesdays, Thursday and Saturdays (same as MM)

Also includes early entry in California Adventure for * those who are staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels * on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Friday


----------



## cpster

Any recent experiences with AP early entry?  We are trying to finalize our dates for the end of February.  Are they letting on site guests choose whatever park they want?  If so, we may choose to not include Saturday and Sunday.  We are AP holders so hoping they are keeping it exclusive.  Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

cpster said:


> Any recent experiences with AP early entry?  We are trying to finalize our dates for the end of February.  Are they letting on site guests choose whatever park they want?  If so, we may choose to not include Saturday and Sunday.  We are AP holders so hoping they are keeping it exclusive.  Thanks!


No they are not. Saturdays are EMH at DL and Sundays at DCA.


----------



## rentayenta

Mich Mouse said:


> Thank you. I did read the first post and then followed all the links too. I think too much information at once that was not absorbed.




That's how I feel sometimes in the super threads.


----------



## ShowGal

Sorry if this is hidden somewhere in this thread or elsewhere, but I tried searching for this information and couldn't find any.

We're going to be park hopping between DL and DCA on Friday, the 22nd, which is an EMH for DCA.  We do not have early entry.  Most of the attractions I'm interested in seeing are in DCA though.  Would we be better off going to DL first or dealing with the extra crowds at DCA?  I'm concerned if we wait until lunchtime to go over to DCA, the more popular rides won't have FP anymore and have long queues.


----------



## lozzypop

Are all of the shops on BVS open prior to rope drop? 

We are going Friday 17 May - Wednesday 22 May. We won't have EMH entry into DCA at all; we are planning to use our MM for DL on the Saturday and have a meal at the earliest seating at Minnie & Friends on the other MM day during our stay (Tuesday).

My daughter is adamant that we go to Oswald's Gas Station FIRST thing. But that could make it problematic to maximize our ride count early in the morning. If the stores are open early (like they are on Main Street) then we could still do Oswald's and make rope drop.

What would be our best strategy for RSR? Since we want to utilize our MMs in DL on the two days that there isn't EMH in DCA, the only way I can make RSR work is to get a FP even though everyone in EMH is going to get there ahead of me.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

ShowGal said:


> Sorry if this is hidden somewhere in this thread or elsewhere, but I tried searching for this information and couldn't find any.
> 
> We're going to be park hopping between DL and DCA on Friday, the 22nd, which is an EMH for DCA.  We do not have early entry.  Most of the attractions I'm interested in seeing are in DCA though.  Would we be better off going to DL first or dealing with the extra crowds at DCA?  I'm concerned if we wait until lunchtime to go over to DCA, the more popular rides won't have FP anymore and have long queues.



FPs for RSR run out fairly early in the morning. If this is one of the attractions you'd like to hit, most likely you'd want to go to DCA first. Hope this helps!



lozzypop said:


> Are all of the shops on BVS open prior to rope drop?
> 
> We are going Friday 17 May - Wednesday 22 May. We won't have EMH entry into DCA at all; we are planning to use our MM for DL on the Saturday and have a meal at the earliest seating at Minnie & Friends on the other MM day during our stay (Tuesday).
> 
> My daughter is adamant that we go to Oswald's Gas Station FIRST thing. But that could make it problematic to maximize our ride count early in the morning. If the stores are open early (like they are on Main Street) then we could still do Oswald's and make rope drop.
> 
> What would be our best strategy for RSR? Since we want to utilize our MMs in DL on the two days that there isn't EMH in DCA, the only way I can make RSR work is to get a FP even though everyone in EMH is going to get there ahead of me.



I'm not sure if the shops are open early, but for RSR you should be fine getting a FP even though everyone in EMH will get one before you as long as you get in the line before opening. There will be a line starting at Carthay and snaking through Hollywoodland if you want a FP for RSR, and it goes relatively quickly.


----------



## ShowGal

mysteriouspnai said:


> FPs for RSR run out fairly early in the morning. If this is one of the attractions you'd like to hit, most likely you'd want to go to DCA first. Hope this helps!



Thanks mysteriouspnai!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

ShowGal said:


> Thanks mysteriouspnai!



I also forgot to mention, about doing Minnie and Friends on Tuesday.. If I remember correctly, you don't need MM to do the earliest seating possible. I don't know how that affects your schedule, but personally I wouldn't use my MM sitting down eating breakfast. I would try to do the breakfast on a day where you don't have MM so you don't take up TOO much of your park time. Hope that helps!


----------



## texasteacher35

Can you do MM if you have the premier passport? I would hope so, and staying at GCH? Can you choose any morning? AND, which morning would you suggest...we are there April27-May 4.


----------



## danaesacto

texasteacher35 said:


> Can you do MM if you have the premier passport? I would hope so, and staying at GCH? Can you choose any morning? AND, which morning would you suggest...we are there April27-May 4.



If you are on site you use the EMH early entries, not MM. With your AP's you are eligible for APEE- check out the first post in this thread for which park on which day


----------



## DLR29

texasteacher35 said:


> Can you do MM if you have the premier passport? I would hope so, and staying at GCH? Can you choose any morning? AND, which morning would you suggest...we are there April27-May 4.





danaesacto said:


> If you are on site you use the EMH early entries, not MM. With your AP's you are eligible for APEE- check out the first post in this thread for which park on which day



Unfortunately, APEE is only valid through 4/13.

Texasteacher, getting Early Admission, in your case, has nothing to do with having a Premier Passport and everything to do with you staying onsite at the GCH.  The OP explains this but you will have Extra Magic Hour to...
DL on Saturday, Tuesday, and Thursday (27, 30, 2, 4th) and
DCA on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday (28, 29, 1, 3rd)

You can go to as many or as few as you would like, just show your room key with your passes.


----------



## Grandma T

I'm sorry if I missed it in the thread... During EA, are there any Character greetings (to distract us from our well thought out plan)


----------



## texasteacher35

DLR29 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, APEE is only valid through 4/13.
> 
> Texasteacher, getting Early Admission, in your case, has nothing to do with having a Premier Passport and everything to do with you staying onsite at the GCH.  The OP explains this but you will have Extra Magic Hour to...
> DL on Saturday, Tuesday, and Thursday (27, 30, 2, 4th) and
> DCA on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday (28, 29, 1, 3rd)
> 
> You can go to as many or as few as you would like, just show your room key with your passes.



Got it, thanks! That's really good to know.   I hope they extend the evening hours for April/May


----------



## texasteacher35

damo said:
			
		

> MM---early entry into Disneyland park only by those with multi-day tickets of 3 or more days  on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.
> 
> EMH---early entry in Disneyland for  those who are staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels  on Tuesdays, Thursday and Saturdays (same as MM)
> 
> Also includes early entry in California Adventure for  those who are staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels  on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Friday



Are EMH less crowded since there are only 3 on site hotels??? At WDW they USED to be less crowded....but that is not the case any more. TOOOOO many resorts on property in FL.


----------



## disneychrista

texasteacher35 said:


> Are EMH less crowded since there are only 3 on site hotels??? At WDW they USED to be less crowded....but that is not the case any more. TOOOOO many resorts on property in FL.



EMH for Disneyland are the same days as MM. 

Only Hotel guests get EMH at DCA but most are going to Carsland, so the other areas of the park are less crowded but Carsland is still busy.


----------



## HydroGuy

texasteacher35 said:


> Are EMH less crowded since there are only 3 on site hotels??? At WDW they USED to be less crowded....but that is not the case any more. TOOOOO many resorts on property in FL.


Sorry, but less crowded than what? Are you asking if EMH at DLR is less crowded than EMH at WDW?


----------



## cpster

Just returned last from a trip last week and APEE at Disneyland was a blast on Sunday.  Hard waking up that early, but it was the slowest Fantasyland was all trip (Sunday through Friday).  When we checked in to the GC, the CM told us we could do early entry to either DCA or DL on Sunday which I was kind of sad to hear since we're AP holders.  But I think lots of guests don't really know this as all of the signs at the hotel will point to either DCA or DL or early entry, not both.  It was a great morning for us even tough we didn't get in until 7:30.  I really hope they extend APEE past April.


----------



## dreeger

Cpster-they may have given you the option since you are an AP and stayed on property. We are AP and saw hotel guests turned away from CA on Saturday, since their EMH on Sat was for DL.  On Sunday EMH was for AP at DL and hotel guests had EMH at CA. I was in APEE at DL on Sunday as well and rode more rides in one hour than combined from Fri/Sat. Those days were nuts.


----------



## texasteacher35

HydroGuy said:
			
		

> Sorry, but less crowded than what? Are you asking if EMH at DLR is less crowded than EMH at WDW?



No...are EMH less crowded than the normal DL hours or not??


----------



## HydroGuy

texasteacher35 said:


> No...are EMH less crowded than the normal DL hours or not??


At DL, yes EMH is less crowded than normal park hours in my experience. I have not had a chance to do EMH at DCA yet.


----------



## Nonsuch

The EMH process at the main DCA entrance has improved recently. Security opens 30 minutes before EMH starts (as usual), but the main gates open (with welcome family and countdown) 15 minutes before EMH starts (rather than exactly on the hour).

There is a rope drop at the Carthay Circle Theater for EMH, and a second rope drop at the same location for regular park hours.


----------



## DLR29

Bump this because there was a lot of MM/EMH/APEE questions today!


----------



## JBHinkle55

Question for the experts...were staying at the GCH on our next trip, and as such, can get into DL an hour early on Saturday.  But we have AP's, and Saturday is blacked out for us. Is there any way to purchase and pick up my AP 1-day blackout ticket ahead of time? I didnt know if we could buy from the hotel on Friday or like super early Saturday morning (before EMH starts). 

I just dont want to have to wait in a ticket line Saturday morning and miss our EMH.

Thanks!


----------



## disneychrista

Blackout tickets can only be purchased the "day of."


----------



## JBHinkle55

disneychrista said:


> Blackout tickets can only be purchased the "day of."



That's what I was afraid of.  Do you know if we can purchase them from the ticket booth inside the GCH or do they have to be purchased at the ticket booths at the main entrance?


----------



## beachdreamr1229

This may have already been covered, but there's so much information on here that I can't find it.

If I arrive at the DLH very early in the morning and check in but can't access the room until later in the day, can I still use the Early Morning (or is it Magic Morning for hotel guests) option that day since you need an active room key?  I'm going in a few days and I'd hate to drive down an extra hour early just to discover we'll have to wait.  Thanks!


----------



## Avery's mom

beachdreamr1229 said:


> This may have already been covered, but there's so much information on here that I can't find it.
> 
> If I arrive at the DLH very early in the morning and check in but can't access the room until later in the day, can I still use the Early Morning (or is it Magic Morning for hotel guests) option that day since you need an active room key?  I'm going in a few days and I'd hate to drive down an extra hour early just to discover we'll have to wait.  Thanks!



Yes - even if you can't access your room, you can still be issued keys that will allow you to get into the park's EMH.  I've done this twice, and there was no trouble at all.  Do be sure to arrive about 1.5 hours prior to your park's EMH to make sure you park at the hotel, talk to the desk staff, walk to security and line up for EMH.

It works - have fun!


----------



## beachdreamr1229

Thank you!


----------



## AlaskanBelle

I stayed at DLH in 2010 and we entered EMH through the Monorail entrance, is this still available if I stay on site? Even at PPH?


----------



## DadsRmatt

AlaskanBelle said:
			
		

> I stayed at DLH in 2010 and we entered EMH through the Monorail entrance, is this still available if I stay on site? Even at PPH?



Yes, however beware sometimes the monorail breaks down. I acually had thst happen to me on a eme and its painful to be stuck on the monorail watching everyone else walking in for eme.


----------



## DadsRmatt

DadsRmatt said:
			
		

> Yes, however beware sometimes the monorail breaks down. I acually had thst happen to me on a eme and its painful to be stuck on the monorail watching everyone else walking in for eme.



Thats suppose to say EMH* lol sry


----------



## Chereya

We're less than 2 weeks out from our trip and now my in-laws are saying they think they want to rent ECVs.... How will this affect my early morning entry?  I read that the rental area is next to the kennel.  Will this be open prior to EMH?  Should I try to have them skip EMH so we can meet up after they picked up the EVCs and we can then go at their pace?

I have my EMH routine down solid and it's making me feel really anxious thinking that they are going to slow us down from our 1 hour to knock out a lot of rides w/o long lines.

We've gone to DL before with an uncle who uses an ECV but he just kind of moseys along and does his own thing.  We never have to cater to him and wait for him to get on all the rides with us and the kids.


----------



## arichau

I scanned this superthread and couldn't find my exact question (sorry if it's a repeat) but thought I should post here rather than starting a new thread.

I read somewhere on the boards that the GCH entrance at the start of early entry was way slower than the main entrance. Great tip! My question is:

Is this true JUST at the beginning of early entry or for the ENTIRE early entry hour. I'm sure it depends on the day but I'm guessing I'll be lucky to get my group to the parks before or even right at the start of early entry (although I will do my best!) 

If we enter 30 or 40 minutes into early entry would you still use the main front gate? I'm guessing yes but as we're staying at the DLH we're walking right past GCH so I wanted to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

arichau said:


> I scanned this superthread and couldn't find my exact question (sorry if it's a repeat) but thought I should post here rather than starting a new thread.
> 
> I read somewhere on the boards that the GCH entrance at the start of early entry was way slower than the main entrance. Great tip! My question is:
> 
> Is this true JUST at the beginning of early entry or for the ENTIRE early entry hour. I'm sure it depends on the day but I'm guessing I'll be lucky to get my group to the parks before or even right at the start of early entry (although I will do my best!)
> 
> If we enter 30 or 40 minutes into early entry would you still use the main front gate? I'm guessing yes but as we're staying at the DLH we're walking right past GCH so I wanted to ask.
> 
> Thanks!


It is just true when the park opens. For EMH or for a non-EMH day. Otherwise the special GCH entrance is gold.

If you are staying at a Disney hotel you can use it anytime. After the park has been open a few hours they let everyone use it.


----------



## Eeee-va

Chereya said:


> We're less than 2 weeks out from our trip and now my in-laws are saying they think they want to rent ECVs.... How will this affect my early morning entry?  I read that the rental area is next to the kennel.  Will this be open prior to EMH?  Should I try to have them skip EMH so we can meet up after they picked up the EVCs and we can then go at their pace?



Are you within walking distance?  If so, is there any chance they can rent ECVs from an off-site vendor instead of from Disney?  My mom has used Deckert's three times and I understand that even for a one-day rental, it was cheaper than renting on-site.  If you'll be there more than one day, there will be some very serious cost savings.  Of course it was faster, too, since the ECV was waiting for us at check-in.  Their ECVs have good batteries--I imagine they could travel any distance you could walk to get to the parks.  (If walking is a serious problem, causes serious pain, etc., then an off-site vendor is the best bet anyway, because even walking to the ECV rental from a shuttle can be difficult for some people.)


----------



## Chereya

Eeee-va said:


> Are you within walking distance?  If so, is there any chance they can rent ECVs from an off-site vendor instead of from Disney?  My mom has used Deckert's three times and I understand that even for a one-day rental, it was cheaper than renting on-site.  If you'll be there more than one day, there will be some very serious cost savings.  Of course it was faster, too, since the ECV was waiting for us at check-in.  Their ECVs have good batteries--I imagine they could travel any distance you could walk to get to the parks.  (If walking is a serious problem, causes serious pain, etc., then an off-site vendor is the best bet anyway, because even walking to the ECV rental from a shuttle can be difficult for some people.)



We'll be staying at VGC so we'll have space to bring it/them into the room and charge up.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Chereya

Eeee-va said:


> Are you within walking distance?  If so, is there any chance they can rent ECVs from an off-site vendor instead of from Disney?  My mom has used Deckert's three times and I understand that even for a one-day rental, it was cheaper than renting on-site.  If you'll be there more than one day, there will be some very serious cost savings.  Of course it was faster, too, since the ECV was waiting for us at check-in.  Their ECVs have good batteries--I imagine they could travel any distance you could walk to get to the parks.  (If walking is a serious problem, causes serious pain, etc., then an off-site vendor is the best bet anyway, because even walking to the ECV rental from a shuttle can be difficult for some people.)



Thanks for the recommendation again, Eeee-va!    I called and made my reservation with them.  They initially told me the rental fee was $40 per day but the final total for 5 full days came out to only $150 and there was no additional tax charged.  Hope it all goes well!


----------



## DarthVader92

Hi there guys! Got a quick question for you all.


This June we will be staying at the villas at grand californian and hope to take advantage of early entry at Dca. What would you recommend as our procedure in order to be the first into cars land. This is assuming that there is a 7am early entry opening.


----------



## DLR29

DarthVader92 said:


> Hi there guys! Got a quick question for you all.
> 
> 
> This June we will be staying at the villas at grand californian and hope to take advantage of early entry at Dca. What would you recommend as our procedure in order to be the first into cars land. This is assuming that there is a 7am early entry opening.



It's all explained in the OP, but for a quick answer I'd say...

Try and get there 15-30 min early (so 6:30ish).  When they let the rope drop at 7, follow the Wide-Right technique: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971596

You should be able to be one of the first ones on the Radiator Springs Racers.  Then you can do Luigi's, which might have a wait of 5-15 min, and you can head down to Toy Story, which shouldn't have a long line either.  If you want to ride the Racers again, jump in line for a FP right before the park opens to the general public at 8.


----------



## DarthVader92

DLR29 said:


> It's all explained in the OP, but for a quick answer I'd say...
> 
> Try and get there 15-30 min early (so 6:30ish).  When they let the rope drop at 7, follow the Wide-Right technique: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971596
> 
> You should be able to be one of the first ones on the Radiator Springs Racers.  Then you can do Luigi's, which might have a wait of 5-15 min, and you can head down to Toy Story, which shouldn't have a long line either.  If you want to ride the Racers again, jump in line for a FP right before the park opens to the general public at 8.



so you would also recommend not going through GC entrance and instead use the main? What if I could be one of the first in through the GC Entrance?


----------



## Chereya

DLR29 said:


> It's all explained in the OP, but for a quick answer I'd say...
> 
> Try and get there 15-30 min early (so 6:30ish).  When they let the rope drop at 7, follow the Wide-Right technique: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971596
> 
> You should be able to be one of the first ones on the Radiator Springs Racers.  Then you can do Luigi's, which might have a wait of 5-15 min, and you can head down to Toy Story, which shouldn't have a long line either.  If you want to ride the Racers again, jump in line for a FP right before the park opens to the general public at 8.



As DLR29 mentioned, the 1st post of this thread is where you can find a concise run down of all the info he has collected.  Here is the pertinent part to answer your question about the GC Entrance vs the main entrance to CA.  BUT, if you do decide to utlize the GC Entrance instead of the main entrance, please report back here about your experience and if you felt it was faster or slower.  



DLR29 said:


> *Last updated: 12/12/12*
> 
> *2. Extra Magic Hour (EMH)*
> 
> *What?* Entrance to Disneyland Park or Disney California Adventure one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions
> 
> *Who?* Guests can take advantage of EMH by staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels (Grand Californian (including the new VGC DVC places), Disneyland Hotel, or Paradise Pier Hotel).  This will entitle the hotel guests EMH every day during their stay, including arrival (yes, possibly before your room is ready) and departure days.
> 
> *When?*
> The schedule for EMH is as follows:
> -EMH for Disneyland Park is offered on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.
> -EMH for Disney California Adventure is offered on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> 
> Again, EMH (at both parks) begins 1 hour before park opening.
> 
> There have been times where EMH is offered at both parks each day.  This is not guaranteed.  This happened from July-September 2012, and again from 12/20/12-1/4/13.
> 
> *How?* Each guest must have a valid source of park admission and also show their active hotel room key card.  In the past, a piece of paper explaining EMH procedures has been given to onsite guests at check in.  That paper, by itself, does not grant any EMH privileges, so you cannot pass it on to someone else.  All you need is your ticket and your room key.
> 
> *Where?* *Guests can line up for EMH at either the main entrance to DCA or the Grand Californian Hotel entrance.  The main park entrance is probably a faster route to hit up Carsland.
> *
> For DCA, it seems best to run to either Radiator Springs Racers or Luigi's.  But unless you are there at the beginning of EA, you may run into long lines.
> 
> If RSR is operating during EA, run to that first and hopefully hop on with a short line.  Follow that with Luigi's and then Toy Story or Mater's.  It's not cruicial that you ride Mater's during EA because its line seldom reaches more than 30 min during the rest of the day, especially during late afternoon/early evening.
> 
> If RSR is not operating (due to technical difficulties) at the beginning of EA, do not waste your precious EA waiting in line for a closed ride.  Go to Luigi's first, followed by Toy Story/Screamin several times, and then get in line for RSR FP distribution which begins at 8AM.
> 
> *What time should I arrive for EA?*
> Half an hour before EA time (1 1/2 hours before official park opening) is generally a good time to be at the gates.  However if you want to be one of the first ones on Peter Pan or the rides in Carsland, plan on arriving 45+ before EA time (so 1 hour and 45 min before official park opening).  You may be surprised at the number of people lining up that early.


----------



## 5ofus

Okay, I have a question and. Don't think it's been answered in here yet.  We are getting 10 day park hoppers which will include one MM.  We are saying off site for the majority of our stay, but for our first two nights I'm surprising DH with a say at the Villas at GC . So, this will entitle us to two hotel guest EE mornings.  So my question is this... When we go into the parks on our first two mornings for EE, will the MM entrance be deducted automatically from our ticket because we are going in early.  I'd love to use the MM later on, but I have a feeling that the turnstiles wont recognize that we are hotel guests and the MM will be deducted on our first day.

I hope this makes sense and somebody can answer my question.


----------



## larina

5ofus said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a question and. Don't think it's been answered in here yet.  We are getting 10 day park hoppers which will include one MM.  We are saying off site for the majority of our stay, but for our first two nights I'm surprising DH with a say at the Villas at GC . So, this will entitle us to two hotel guest EE mornings.  So my question is this... When we go into the parks on our first two mornings for EE, will the MM entrance be deducted automatically from our ticket because we are going in early.  I'd love to use the MM later on, but I have a feeling that the turnstiles wont recognize that we are hotel guests and the MM will be deducted on our first day.
> 
> I hope this makes sense and somebody can answer my question.



Just a couple things. First, do you mean you are getting 2 5-day hoppers. There are no 10-day hoppers at DL, the maximumid 5 days. Most of us would suggest getting Annual Passes, or the 2 5-day option if blackout days are an issue and you don't want to spring for APs. Second, on-site guests get Early Entry every day, it just switches back and forth between parks.


----------



## Nonsuch

larina said:


> There are no 10-day hoppers at DL


10-day are available to Australians.


----------



## mom2rtk

So DL is offering Long Lost Friends week which benefits the locals who can make it there on short notice.

And they offer longer term tickets to those crossing an ocean.

All I want to do is travel half way across the country to visit. Right now I'm just not feeling the love.


----------



## lizzywoods

We are coming from the UK and can only get 5 day tickets maximum as far as I know - doesn't make sense as we are travelling so far and would like to do more days!

Annual pass is just too expensive though as we will only be coming once this year!


----------



## DLR29

DarthVader92 said:


> so you would also recommend not going through GC entrance and instead use the main? What if I could be one of the first in through the GC Entrance?



Because there are only a couple bag checkers and ticket turnstiles at the GCH entrance, it is significantly faster to go through the main entrance.  To be one of the first through the GCH entrance you'll have to be there like an hour before EMH begins.  OR you could get there 30 min before EMH begins and be perfectly fine using the regular gates.


----------



## Nonsuch

5ofus said:


> ... When we go into the parks on our first two mornings for EE, will the MM entrance be deducted automatically from our ticket because we are going in early.  I'd love to use the MM later on, but I have a feeling that the turnstiles wont recognize that we are hotel guests and the MM will be deducted on our first day.


It is likely your MM would be deducted, so speak to the CM at the gate about your situation before even giving them your ticket.  The CM should be able to prevent the MM from being deducted, but might not be able to add the MM back to the ticket once it has been scanned.


----------



## 5ofus

Nonsuch said:


> It is likely your MM would be deducted, so speak to the CM at the gate about your situation before even giving them your ticket.  The CM should be able to prevent the MM from being deducted, but might not be able to add the MM back to the ticket once it has been scanned.



Thanks so much, this is what I thought would happen . Will indeed ask a CM to see if the MM can be re-added.  We are indeed coming from Australia so can get the 10 day pass.  We use to be able to get 14, which was even better.


----------



## 5ofus

lizzywoods said:


> We are coming from the UK and can only get 5 day tickets maximum as far as I know - doesn't make sense as we are travelling so far and would like to do more days!
> 
> Annual pass is just too expensive though as we will only be coming once this year!



We have the same problem when going to WDW.  UK residents get awesome deals going to WDW which aren't available to us Aussies . Not cool since we spend 21 hours minimum flying to Orlando . Would be good if Disney started offering the 10 day passes for DL to the UK and the good WDW deals to the Aussies


----------



## TinkFlies

I've spent a bit of time reading threads on this now but it's getting blurry.  And I know one of you can help me easily.  

We will be on property from noon on Thursday through Sunday (May 16-20) leaving early Monday am.  We have 4 day park hoppers which gets us a MM and we're staying at DLH which gets us an EHM (I think?) and it's a AAA deal so we get an extra EHM (I think).  I say I think on that one because I'm assuming it's a separate AAA thing vs. being the hotel thing.

Also add some grad nights into the mix and a 6 year old who probably won't (heh can't) get up early EVERY morning.

Thanks to you all I think I've got the "how" down and what to do once in.  Enter at the Monorail or do the "go right" thing at DCA.  But the when is going to optimal is not clear to me yet.

What days would you do MM/EHM and where?  Carsland is of course a must do.  New to us.


----------



## bumbershoot

TinkFlies said:


> We will be on property from noon on Thursday through Sunday (May 16-20) leaving early Monday am.  We have 4 day park hoppers which gets us a MM and we're staying at DLH which gets us an EHM (I think?) and it's a AAA deal so we get an extra EHM (I think).  I say I think on that one because I'm assuming it's a separate AAA thing vs. being the hotel thing.



Staying onsite means that the AAA extra and the 4 day hopper entrance mean nothing.  You get EMH based on the hotel stay, including days of check in and out.  

From the sticky:



> When?
> The schedule for EMH is as follows:
> -EMH for Disneyland Park is offered on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.
> -EMH for Disney California Adventure is offered on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.




Since "MM" is for DL park and is on Tues, Thurs, and Sat, it's the exact same *thing* as EMH for DL, but for different people.

*You* get early entrance *somewhere* for the whole of your stay, by staying on site.



I never enter DL by monorail during MM/EMH (after doing it once); the monorail doesn't leave until the park opens for it, so you're getting in later.  And it takes you to the station which is above Nemo, which means you have to walk a lot to get to wherever you're going for that hour.  I suppose if Autopia is what you want to ride it's OK, or Nemo of course, but the one time we did the monorail for MM and then walked to Fantasyland, it was frustrating because in order to do the proper order (peter pan first!) we had to walk past all the OTHER rides.  MUCH easier to walk in the front entrance and go straight to Pan from there.


I think I might have simply brought up more questions for you...sorry.  But hopefully you get that the MM from the ticket and the AAA thing mean absolutely nothing to you, because you're getting your early entrances from being an onsite hotel guest.


----------



## BigPayback

Hello all!  

I was surprised to find out that my family would be receiving the EMH for our stay during May19-21! Here's my question: Does the EMH allow enough time to get to Cars Land and ride RSR, and then go get a fastpass for RSR when the park opens at its regular time? Or will our family need to split up, with someone heading to the fastpass line while the rest ride?

Thanks in advance and I would love to hear any additional tips or strategy for using the EMH.


----------



## DarthMole

BigPayback said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was surprised to find out that my family would be receiving the EMH for our stay during May19-21! Here's my question: Does the EMH allow enough time to get to Cars Land and ride RSR, and then go get a fastpass for RSR when the park opens at its regular time? Or will our family need to split up, with someone heading to the fastpass line while the rest ride?
> 
> Thanks in advance and I would love to hear any additional tips or strategy for using the EMH.



First things first... Welcome.

If you get to the gate a good 30 minutes prior to the beginning of EMH and do the "wide right" tip, you'll have plenty of time to ride RSR and do other things before you need to get back to the FP line.  You'll need to be back to the FP line about 50 minutes after EMH starts.  So if EMH starts at 7 am and regular park opening is 8 am, you'd need to get back to the FP location by 7:50 am.

I recommend doing some reading around here and certainly look up the "wide right" technique as it's been proven time and again to be the fastest way to ride RSR during EMH.


----------



## gcatt

Nonsuch said:


> The EMH process at the main DCA entrance has improved recently. Security opens 30 minutes before EMH starts (as usual), but the main gates open (with welcome family and countdown) 15 minutes before EMH starts (rather than exactly on the hour).
> 
> There is a rope drop at the Carthay Circle Theater for EMH, and a second rope drop at the same location for regular park hours.




Does anyone know if the GCH entrance is also opening early on EMH days now?  That would make a huge difference . . . .


----------



## Snurk71

gcatt said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the GCH entrance is also opening early on EMH days now?  That would make a huge difference . . . .



It is. But all reports are that you don't want to use it. The GC gate isn't nearly as fast as the main gates and there have been reports of it taking people 30 minutes to get in there.

Go to the main gates 15-20 minutes early and you'll likely be extremely pleased.


----------



## HydroGuy

Snurk71 said:


> It is. But all reports are that you don't want to use it. The GC gate isn't nearly as fast as the main gates and there have been reports of it taking people 30 minutes to get in there.
> 
> Go to the main gates 15-20 minutes early and you'll likely be extremely pleased.


Snurk has it right. Use the main entrance if you plan to be a rope drop person.


----------



## BigPayback

DarthMole said:


> First things first... Welcome.
> 
> If you get to the gate a good 30 minutes prior to the beginning of EMH and do the "wide right" tip, you'll have plenty of time to ride RSR and do other things before you need to get back to the FP line.  You'll need to be back to the FP line about 50 minutes after EMH starts.  So if EMH starts at 7 am and regular park opening is 8 am, you'd need to get back to the FP location by 7:50 am.
> 
> I recommend doing some reading around here and certainly look up the "wide right" technique as it's been proven time and again to be the fastest way to ride RSR during EMH.



Thanks for the welcome, Darth, and thanks for the tips.  The "wide right" technique will be our plan of action!

Does anyone know what the best plan of attack is for using the EMH at DL?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mousequake

So now that Annual Pass Early Entry has officially ended-- are there any rumors of it continuing unofficially, or any other kind of EE for AP holders?


----------



## HydroGuy

BigPayback said:


> Does anyone know what the best plan of attack is for using the EMH at DL?


The OP gives some guidance on this.


----------



## Chereya

Just got back from my trip yesterday.  Here are my observational tips about EE.  We chose the right most entry gate for EE into CA.  Unfortunately, we had an older gentleman who was veeeery slooooow.  We also experienced this somewhat at DL EE using line #14.  For us, we discovered that even if you were in the geographically "better" location for positioning, you could fall behind due to slow cast members.  So if you have a choice of more than one line of the same length or basically in the same location, choose the one with a more spry looking cast member.

Security was also tightened up both at the parking garage entry, the bag check tables and with the ID checks at the gate.  We noticed this starting on 4/16 - the day after the Boston Marathon bombing.    Lines did not open at the usual times due to longer morning meeting talks with cast members.  Don't get discouraged but be aware that the lines have been a bit longer and they are checking more thoroughly.


----------



## undertheseas

Chereya said:


> Security was also tightened up both at the parking garage entry, the bag check tables and with the ID checks at the gate.  We noticed this starting on 4/16 - the day after the Boston Marathon bombing.    Lines did not open at the usual times due to longer morning meeting talks with cast members.  Don't get discouraged but be aware that the lines have been a bit longer and they are checking more thoroughly.



I'm the worst about being impatient to get in but I appreciate that they are taking their time and making sure we're all safe.  Thank you so much for the update!


----------



## nikkistevej

Ok, have a question. Trying to get a plan of action together. I have 3 day park hoppers, with 1 day of magic morning. I am not staying on property. Staying at BWPPI. So we will be arriving mid day Monday, will be going to the parks Tues/Wed/Thurs. So we wanted to do 2 days of DLR and one day of DCA. We had planned to do DLR on Tues/thurs and dca on wed, but thinking that won't be good- because DCA will be early entry on Wed- and we can't do it. Any advice would help. We are going the first week of Aug. and have never been(we are WDW vets)- so really are trying to make the most of this trip to the "motherland". Thanks for any help or itinerary guidance.


----------



## elliececil

nikkistevej said:


> I have 3 day park hoppers, with 1 day of magic morning. I am not staying on property. We had planned to do DLR on Tues/thurs and dca on wed, but thinking that won't be good- because DCA will be early entry on Wed- and we can't do it.



You have park hoppers so you don't have to spend all day in one park. I don't understand the planning problem. If you want a "rope drop" morning at DCA then do it Tue or Thu - the day you don't do your magic morning.


----------



## nikkistevej

elliececil said:


> You have park hoppers so you don't have to spend all day in one park. I don't understand the planning problem. If you want a "rope drop" morning at DCA then do it Tue or Thu - the day you don't do your magic morning.



Well, having never been, not thinking we will park hop, although I have heard it's pretty easy. I guess we will do DL on Tues/Wed, then DCL on Thurs.  Was just trying to make the most of the trip, so wanted a little guidance on which would be better. We always start and end our trips to WDW with Magic Kingdom, so didn't know if we should do it the same way at Disneyland.


----------



## MommyLove

Mousequake said:


> So now that Annual Pass Early Entry has officially ended-- are there any rumors of it continuing unofficially, or any other kind of EE for AP holders?



I'm wondering this too...


----------



## Butterfly123

Nikkistevej, since you have park hoppers, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how easy it is to hop back and forth.  We often will hop over from one park to another for a specific snack, or to get a fastpass for later in the day, or to see a specific show.  

We always end our trip with a ride on POTC.  Last July we went on it our last ride, last evening, and it wasn't busy.  We ended up with the whole boat to ourselves.  It was really an amazing way to end our trip!   

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## nikkistevej

Butterfly123 said:


> Nikkistevej, since you have park hoppers, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how easy it is to hop back and forth.  We often will hop over from one park to another for a specific snack, or to get a fastpass for later in the day, or to see a specific show.
> 
> We always end our trip with a ride on POTC.  Last July we went on it our last ride, last evening, and it wasn't busy.  We ended up with the whole boat to ourselves.  It was really an amazing way to end our trip!
> 
> Hope you have a great trip!



Thanks- we may try. Just didn't know how long it would take and all, since we are unfamiliar with it all.


----------



## DLR29

nikkistevej said:


> Thanks- we may try. Just didn't know how long it would take and all, since we are unfamiliar with it all.



Another poster here who would encourage you to park hop!  I rarely even think of the 2 parks as separate...but more so 1 giant park with a big plaza in between the 2 gates.  Depending on where you are in either park, it should take 10 or fewer min to get from there to the front gates of the other park.


----------



## DLR29

OP updated with a few things.  Got rid of the Annual Passholder Early Entry, which is over for this season.


----------



## Ragnar Lothbrok

Snurk71 said:


> It is. But all reports are that you don't want to use it. The GC gate isn't nearly as fast as the main gates and there have been reports of it taking people 30 minutes to get in there.
> 
> Go to the main gates 15-20 minutes early and you'll likely be extremely pleased.





Newbie here (WDW veteran, tho') who joined to get help in planning for our January 2014 DL trip. We have stayed at GCH years ago and am only familiar with that entrance into CA. What's the best route from the GCH to the main gate in order to take best advantage of early entry and the mystical "wide right" strategy of which I have read so much? Thanks!!


----------



## DLR29

Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> Newbie here (WDW veteran, tho') who joined to get help in planning for our January 2014 DL trip. We have stayed at GCH years ago and am only familiar with that entrance into CA. What's the best route from the GCH to the main gate in order to take best advantage of early entry and the mystical "wide right" strategy of which I have read so much? Thanks!!



There is an exit from the hotel to Downtown Disney (and signs pointing you to DTD).  Take that, turn right and enter through the security gates.  It's the same way you would go from the GCH to DL.


----------



## madjohn

I am sure the answer is in here but have not found it.

If you have a 5 day park hopper pass, how many MM mornings do you get?

Thanks John


----------



## Spwhoney

Just got back from DL today.  We had EE for last Tuesday,  a word of advice, get there early.  We ran late and got there right at 9am for EE, spent 30 minutes waiting in line to get in.  Not so early, only got one ride in before park opened.  Bummer.


----------



## disneychrista

madjohn said:


> If you have a 5 day park hopper pass, how many MM mornings do you get?



Regardless of how many day pass you get, you only get one MM.


----------



## DarthVader92

Got another question,


Can you get a world of color Fastpass during early entry at DCA or do you have to wait till park opening like RSR? I know they usually let hotel guests in early on non early entry days to get a world of color Fastpass, but what about early entry days.


----------



## disneychrista

Can't answer your question but I would NOT waste an EE to get a WoC ticket.


----------



## elliececil

DarthVader92 said:


> I know they usually let hotel guests in early on non early entry days to get a world of color Fastpass, but what about early entry days.



I believe that practice has long been discontinued. You don't have to rush nowadadys to get your WOC FP.

From the WOC Super Thread:

Here is the order FPs are distributed:

Blue section first show
Yellow section first show
Blue section second show (on nights with a second show)
Yellow section second show

Blue section FPs for the first show last for several hours, but this can vary significantly day to day and with time of year. Yellow section FPs for the first show also last for several hours.


----------



## hurleysweety

Spwhoney said:


> Just got back from DL today.  We had EE for last Tuesday,  a word of advice, get there early.  We ran late and got there right at 9am for EE, spent 30 minutes waiting in line to get in.  Not so early, only got one ride in before park opened.  Bummer.



That is a bummer!  We have done that before with MM at DLR. We got there late and it almost wasn't worth it at that time.

Experts...for a 8AM EE, if we're in line by 7:45 for DCA, we should be okay, right? We don't need to be first, but will plan on going to straight to RSR...like everyone else!


----------



## disneychrista

hurleysweety said:


> Experts...for a 8AM EE, if we're in line by 7:45 for DCA, we should be okay, right? We don't need to be first, but will plan on going to straight to RSR...like everyone else!


My rule of thumb, be it EE, MM, or rope drop is to arrive 30 mins before.


----------



## dnamertz

Are they enforcing the FP times on RSR?  I'd like to ride it once a night, but with the long FP lines it doesn't seem like you can control wheter the FP you get will be for a time window that is after dark.

Also, how long is the FP line wait these days for a regular (non DL/CGH/PP hotel guest) entering the park in time for the official rope drop on an offseason weekday morning when there are already EMH guests in the park?  Assuming I make the FP line my first stop when I get into the park.


----------



## HydroGuy

dnamertz said:


> Are they enforcing the FP times on RSR?  I'd like to ride it once a night, but with the long FP lines it doesn't seem like you can control wheter the FP you get will be for a time window that is after dark.
> 
> Also, how long is the FP line wait these days for a regular (non DL/CGH/PP hotel guest) entering the park in time for the official rope drop on an offseason weekday morning when there are already EMH guests in the park?  Assuming I make the FP line my first stop when I get into the park.


They are enforcing FP times everywhere. 

I do not know about your second question but I suspect 20-30 minutes.


----------



## HydroGuy

DarthVader92 said:


> Got another question,
> 
> 
> Can you get a world of color Fastpass during early entry at DCA or do you have to wait till park opening like RSR? I know they usually let hotel guests in early on non early entry days to get a world of color Fastpass, but what about early entry days.


There are no FPs for anything during early entry.


----------



## ArchOwl

dnamertz said:


> Are they enforcing the FP times on RSR?  I'd like to ride it once a night, but with the long FP lines it doesn't seem like you can control wheter the FP you get will be for a time window that is after dark.
> 
> Also, how long is the FP line wait these days for a regular (non DL/CGH/PP hotel guest) entering the park in time for the official rope drop on an offseason weekday morning when there are already EMH guests in the park?  Assuming I make the FP line my first stop when I get into the park.



They are enforcing FP times at RSR.  If you want a later FP, I would wait in line until I could see the FP return board.  I would let people go in front of me until it advanced to the time I wanted.  

When I was there in March, I was staying offsite.  I would get to DCA about 25 minutes prior to regular park opening.  We would head for the RSR FP line.  One person got in line, the other got breakfast at Starbucks!  Once the line started moving, it was about 10-15 minutes to get our FP.  So it was about 35-40 minutes if you count the time waiting before FP distribution.  But we would be in line for breakfast anyway, so it doesn't really bother us.

 A good rule of thumb is where you are in line.  If you are at Carthay, it will be 10-15 minutes.  If you are at the Animation Building, you are looking at 20 minutes or so.  As you get further back, the Tower of Terror is 30 minutes or more.


----------



## undertheseas

ArchOwl said:


> One person got in line, the other got breakfast at Starbucks!
> 
> A good rule of thumb is where you are in line.  If you are at Carthay, it will be 10-15 minutes.  If you are at the Animation Building, you are looking at 20 minutes or so.  As you get further back, the Tower of Terror is 30 minutes or more.



I love the idea of splitting up so we get a FP and coffee!  And thanks for the idea how long the line is, we haven't been before so that gives us a reference to go by.


----------



## ArchOwl

undertheseas said:


> I love the idea of splitting up so we get a FP and coffee!  And thanks for the idea how long the line is, we haven't been before so that gives us a reference to go by.



No problem, I have probably stood in this line upward of 10+ times, so I am pretty familiar with it.  Of course, this is assuming everything is going smoothly.  One time there was a hiccup with the FP machines that led to a delay, but in general those times should be a good average.

Have fun!  I have to have my coffee in the morning, so this works very well for me.  I would be waiting in the Starbucks line anyway.  Might as well wait for a RSR FP too!


----------



## Spwhoney

hurleysweety, I would get there at least 30 min. early,  even more if possible.


----------



## MinnieM00

Hello  

I've done quite a bit of reading here! Thanks you all for such great advice! 

So my plan this coming Friday is to be at the entrance of dca at least 30 mins before early entrance opening. 
Look for a spry cast member to ensure a faster line que  
Stay to the right. 
--- I need to figure out the map to see where it now leads to get towards carsland, but I believe if we just follow the crowd and 
Stay to the right in order to use the "wide right" advantage with the rope drop, that should work? 
Head directly to the radiator springs ride.
Hopefully I've got all that down pretty good. 


My question for advice is -- I have a 2 yr old in stroller. Husband and 7 yr old. 
I need to get a rider swap pass. 
I'm fretting that if I'm not prepared for how that works, that instead of any advantage we might have had for getting an early entrance into the ride will be messed up trying to get that rider swap pass thing. I'm having visions of instead of a ten or 20 min wait, suddenly we will be at an hour while we wait for a pass. 

Any tips? Or has anyone had to do this right at early entrance?? How did it go for you? 
I've never done the rider swap thing either. 

After we ride radiator springs racers, I plan on trying for a night time fast pass for it, I'm hoping that I can get back over to the fast pass machines then before regular park hours open.... 
Where are the fast pass machines located? 

Thanks!


----------



## dnamertz

ArchOwl said:


> They are enforcing FP times at RSR.  If you want a later FP, I would wait in line until I could see the FP return board.  I would let people go in front of me until it advanced to the time I wanted.
> 
> When I was there in March, I was staying offsite.  I would get to DCA about 25 minutes prior to regular park opening.  We would head for the RSR FP line.  One person got in line, the other got breakfast at Starbucks!  Once the line started moving, it was about 10-15 minutes to get our FP.  So it was about 35-40 minutes if you count the time waiting before FP distribution.  But we would be in line for breakfast anyway, so it doesn't really bother us.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is where you are in line.  If you are at Carthay, it will be 10-15 minutes.  If you are at the Animation Building, you are looking at 20 minutes or so.  As you get further back, the Tower of Terror is 30 minutes or more.



Is RSR FP connected to the other FP rides in DCA?  Since the rest of our party wouldn't want to ride a ride without the person who is in the RSR FP line, could another one of us be in a FP line for another ride (Soairn' for example)?


----------



## traceee

It wasn't connected when I was there 3 days ago.


----------



## sam5disney

OCD/over planning question - going June 29th to July 2nd and was bummed that Sun/Mon were EMH for CA as we're staying off site so the crowds will have beaten us to Cars Land but noticed on the official Disney calendar it says there's no early entry those days (June 30/July 1). The EMH/MM for the 2nd are posted already so am I missing something? Are there really no early entry those days?


----------



## Rubygoose

dnamertz said:


> Is RSR FP connected to the other FP rides in DCA?  Since the rest of our party wouldn't want to ride a ride without the person who is in the RSR FP line, could another one of us be in a FP line for another ride (Soairn' for example)?



It's not connected, but you need everyone's park tickets to put into the FP machine. If the person in the RSR FP line is pretty far back, I guess you could hand off the tickets to someone else in your group to get a Soarin FP right at park open, but they would need to move really quickly to get back to the RSR fastpass line to hand off the tickets.


----------



## dnamertz

Rubygoose said:


> It's not connected, but you need everyone's park tickets to put into the FP machine. If the person in the RSR FP line is pretty far back, I guess you could hand off the tickets to someone else in your group to get a Soarin FP right at park open, but they would need to move really quickly to get back to the RSR fastpass line to hand off the tickets.



Oh, thats right...the tickets can't be in two places at the same time.  I forgot that the tickets would be needed in both FP lines to actually get the FP's.


----------



## nrichards

sam5disney said:


> OCD/over planning question - going June 29th to July 2nd and was bummed that Sun/Mon were EMH for CA as we're staying off site so the crowds will have beaten us to Cars Land but noticed on the official Disney calendar it says there's no early entry those days (June 30/July 1). The EMH/MM for the 2nd are posted already so am I missing something? Are there really no early entry those days?




I was wondering the same thing, for basically the same reason, but it looks like they've just updated the website.  Early Entry is listed for those dates now.  Which is great for those who are staying on site, but not for the hoi polloi that aren't staying at a Disney hotel.


----------



## DarthVader92

I've been hearing stories that RSR doesn't open until 9am on days when grad nights have been the night before. Meaning that it would not be open at all during the EE. Anyone else heard this or other stories. Some people say it hasn't been open whereas others have done the wide right and been one of the first people on it those days.


----------



## nutshell

My first day in the park will be a magic morning on Tuesday.  We have 3-day hoppers.  Will we have to have our photos taken?  How far will this set up back on our magic morning?


----------



## disneychrista

Yes you will have to have your photo taken. It should only take a couple minutes.


----------



## Peezle

For EMH, I read earlier in the thread where someone said *each* individual has to have an active room key (in addition to a park ticket) in order to get in, but I didn't see any confirmation of that statement.  Is it true that each person in the room has to have an active room key to take advantage of EMH (in my case, 4 people in the room so we would need 4 room keys), or can you get away with just one person carrying an active room key on behalf of everyone in the room?


----------



## ArchOwl

Peezle said:


> For EMH, I read earlier in the thread where someone said each individual has to have an active room key (in addition to a park ticket) in order to get in, but I didn't see any confirmation of that statement.  Is it true that each person in the room has to have an active room key to take advantage of EMH (in my case, 4 people in the room so we would need 4 room keys), or can you get away with just one person carrying an active room key on behalf of everyone in the room?



Sometimes they ask to see all the room keys and sometimes they don't.  To be safe, I would have them all.  If you are planning on using the GCH entrance, I would for sure have them.  They really check there for the first few hours of the day.  Have fun!


----------



## Peezle

ArchOwl said:


> Sometimes they ask to see all the room keys and sometimes they don't.  To be safe, I would have them all.  If you are planning on using the GCH entrance, I would for sure have them.  They really check there for the first few hours of the day.  Have fun!



Thanks, ArchOwl.  Makes sense to play it safe, so I'll just carry them all.  We'll be staying at the DLH, so we don't plan to use the GCH entrance for EMH.  Several folks have made it clear on these boards that it's faster to go through the main DCA entrance for EMH.  I'll be sure to ask for four keys when we check in if they don't give us that many on their own.  Thanks again!


----------



## Laz

Have been here for a week now. Room key check for emh at DCA is hit or miss:  it it depended on the line you were in. Emh was great  for rsr!  Did not have to run to ride and still made it on the ride within 15-20 minutes.  We lined up at DCA entrance by 6:50am


----------



## Peezle

Laz said:


> Have been here for a week now. Room key check for emh at DCA is hit or miss:  it it depended on the line you were in. Emh was great  for rsr!  Did not have to run to ride and still made it on the ride within 15-20 minutes.  We lined up at DCA entrance by 6:50am



Wow!  Showing up 10 minutes before EMH starts and only having to wait 15-20 minutes for RSR is very uncharacteristic from what I've read on these boards.  I hope we have a similar experience!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laz

Peezle said:


> Wow!  Showing up 10 minutes before EMH starts and only having to wait 15-20 minutes for RSR is very uncharacteristic from what I've read on these boards.  I hope we have a similar experience!!  Thanks for sharing.



We went on rsr, toy story, and soarin during the morning and was done by 9:15.


----------



## ArchOwl

Peezle said:


> Thanks, ArchOwl.  Makes sense to play it safe, so I'll just carry them all.  We'll be staying at the DLH, so we don't plan to use the GCH entrance for EMH.  Several folks have made it clear on these boards that it's faster to go through the main DCA entrance for EMH.  I'll be sure to ask for four keys when we check in if they don't give us that many on their own.  Thanks again!



Everyone on your reservation should get a key upon check-in, even the kids. So that shouldn't be an issue.  You are right that first thing in the morning is better to use the regular entrance rather than GCH entrance, sounds like you are ready!


----------



## piratenightmares

traceee said:


> It wasn't connected when I was there 3 days ago.



This is very helpful to me. Thanks. I hope it still won't be when I am there in December.


----------



## DLR29

Bump for any Early Admission questions you might have!


----------



## Mil leech

This is great information, thank you!


----------



## Albytaps

Thanks for the info, great post 

I didn't read all the replies, but maybe someone can help me out here:

If going to EHM/MM, what time should you be out your door if staying at GCH?  We would like to get a quick snack before EMH begins, then go hardcore until the crowds come in, then get a meal once the free for all is over.

Assuming we leave the room at 6am, are there choices for food along the way that early?  Or will we have to suck it up and not eat until after we get Fantasyland done?

How do you plan out your EMH/MM morning?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Albytaps said:


> Thanks for the info, great post   I didn't read all the replies, but maybe someone can help me out here:  If going to EHM/MM, what time should you be out your door if staying at GCH?  We would like to get a quick snack before EMH begins, then go hardcore until the crowds come in, then get a meal once the free for all is over.  Assuming we leave the room at 6am, are there choices for food along the way that early?  Or will we have to suck it up and not eat until after we get Fantasyland done?  How do you plan out your EMH/MM morning?



There is no food really that early... Which is a huge bummer.  I think room service starts at 6 am, but it's a window and might not get there till 6:15.  You might want to bring some granola bars, and eat a late breakfast early lunch.  I didn't read your dates... But if early entry starts at 7, you should plan on being in line 30 minutes before, which depending on where your room is in GCH means you should leave the room by 6:15 am.


----------



## Albytaps

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> There is no food really that early... Which is a huge bummer.  I think room service starts at 6 am, but it's a window and might not get there till 6:15.  You might want to bring some granola bars, and eat a late breakfast early lunch.  I didn't read your dates... But if early entry starts at 7, you should plan on being in line 30 minutes before, which depending on where your room is in GCH means you should leave the room by 6:15 am.



Thanks!  It makes sense to have something ready to snack on instead of buying it in the morning.... maybe some leftover food from the night before.


----------



## mich311e

Hello! I have a question about Magic Morning. We have 3 day park hoppers and were planning on visiting the parks Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. We planned on using our MM on Tuesday 12/3 but the website says there is no early admission that day!

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/#/default/2013/12/03"]https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/#/default/2013/12/03
(can't post the URL because I'm new)

It appears they have MM on every other Tuesday. Do they not have it in off-peak times? Or could it be added later since the website just added the hours yesterday.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cinderpamela

mich311e said:


> Hello! I have a question about Magic Morning. We have 3 day park hoppers and were planning on visiting the parks Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. We planned on using our MM on Tuesday 12/3 but the website says there is no early admission that day!
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/#/default/2013/12/03"]https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/#/default/2013/12/03
> (can't post the URL because I'm new)
> 
> It appears they have MM on every other Tuesday. Do they not have it in off-peak times? Or could it be added later since the website just added the hours yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I  looked it up and... just like you suspected... it looks like they haven't added those EMH/MM to the website yet.... I would wait a few days and then check back with them.... 

also to insert a link into your comments just click on the button above by the font's and such, the button looks like a globe... then a prompt will come up for you to insert the web address into.


----------



## mich311e

Cinderpamela said:


> I  looked it up and... just like you suspected... it looks like they haven't added those EMH/MM to the website yet.... I would wait a few days and then check back with them....
> 
> also to insert a link into your comments just click on the button above by the font's and such, the button looks like a globe... then a prompt will come up for you to insert the web address into.



awesome, thanks! I'll be crossing my fingers they add it. 

The board says you must have 10 posts to post URLS, so I have to wait until I have 10 to do it.


----------



## disneychrista

On occasion they do not hold a EE/MM for some reason, special event the night before or something similar. But I would not panic yet. Many items do not get filled in until a month before.


----------



## oumagic

We are planning a 1 night and 2 day trip. We will already be in the area and wonder if we got to the hotel early, like 6AM, could we get our room keys and take advantage of EMH? Then the next morning, before we checked out could we hit EMH?  I guess I am asking if you can get 2 Extra Magic Hours out of a one night stay? Someone said you could on the first page, but it was dated 2008 and was just wondering if anyone did it recently.

We were just looking at a cheap off-site hotels since it is a fast trip but then started thinking about a one night splurge at DLH.


----------



## HydroGuy

oumagic said:


> We are planning a 1 night and 2 day trip. We will already be in the area and wonder if we got to the hotel early, like 6AM, could we get our room keys and take advantage of EMH? Then the next morning, before we checked out could we hit EMH?  I guess I am asking if you can get 2 Extra Magic Hours out of a one night stay? Someone said you could on the first page, but it was dated 2008 and was just wondering if anyone did it recently.
> 
> We were just looking at a cheap off-site hotels since it is a fast trip but then started thinking about a one night splurge at DLH.



Just about any question about EMH is answered in the first post of this thread.

For example, see:



> 2. Extra Magic Hour (EMH)
> 
> What? Entrance to Disneyland Park or Disney California Adventure one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions
> 
> Who? Guests can take advantage of EMH by staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels (Grand Californian (including the new VGC DVC places), Disneyland Hotel, or Paradise Pier Hotel). *This will entitle the hotel guests EMH every day during their stay, including arrival (yes, possibly before your room is ready) and departure days.*


----------



## perlster

I had to see it to believe it - on Friday, January 24, EMH was scheduled to start at 8 at DCAP, but the people went through the turnstiles starting at 7:46.


----------



## oumagic

HydroGuy said:


> Just about any question about EMH is answered in the first post of this thread.  For example, see:



I understood that I could use it on my arrival OR departure day but I was unclear if it would work both days if I only had a one-night stay.


----------



## HydroGuy

oumagic said:


> I understood that I could use it on my arrival OR departure day but I was unclear if it would work both days if I only had a one-night stay.



Nope!


----------



## aliceindisneyland

HydroGuy said:
			
		

> Nope!



Why wouldn't it work? We have checked in early to on-site hotels 3 times to use EMH on check-in day, and we always use EMH on check-out day. It should work fine. Also, we always check out before EMH on last day.


----------



## HydroGuy

aliceindisneyland said:


> Why wouldn't it work? We have checked in early to on-site hotels 3 times to use EMH on check-in day, and we always use EMH on check-out day. It should work fine. Also, we always check out before EMH on last day.



Read the post to which I said Nope. The poster said they thought it would not work for both days. I said Nope. Which is a double negative I guess - and confused not only you but the poster himself who PMed me. 

To be perfectly clear, I quoted in post #1036 from the OP which clearly states you *CAN* use EMH check-in day *AND* departure day. That is what the OP says and that is what I believe to be true and that is what is in fact true.


----------



## DLR29

Tweaked the OP just a little bit.  Not much has really changed with Early Admission over the past 9 months.


----------



## krismom345

Is the best way to get to RSR at California Adventure from DLH to walk through downtown Disney to the main entrance? The GCH entrance seems to put you farther away-


----------



## mom2rtk

krismom345 said:


> Is the best way to get to RSR at California Adventure from DLH to walk through downtown Disney to the main entrance? The GCH entrance seems to put you farther away-



You will want to use the Man entrance. With only 2 lines at the GCH entrance, it gets more backed up and takes longer to get through.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

krismom345 said:


> Is the best way to get to RSR at California Adventure from DLH to walk through downtown Disney to the main entrance? The GCH entrance seems to put you farther away-



As *mom2rtk* stated above, you *do not* want to use the *GCH entrance* in the mornings, to try to get to RSR, quickly!  The bag check area is incredibly crowded in the mornings, and it takes *forever* to get in.  There are only two lines into DCA once you're past bag check, and you will likely be *fuming* by the time you actually enter DCA(Don't ask me how I know)!!!

Go to the Main Entrance gates(we personally like to be there around 40 minutes early) before opening.  There will be numerous gates to line up at, and you will enter quickly, if you are up towards the front of the lines!


----------



## aliceindisneyland

We send a spotter to run over to the GCH entrance as we walk through DTD [if at DLH] or out of the hotel [if at GCH]. If the line isn't wrapped around to Whitewater Snacks yet, we use the GCH entrance. IME waiting twice - for security check and then in line [using main entrance] - takes longer than waiting through one line that includes security check and turnstiles [GCH entrance], and we always manage to pick the line with the most inefficient CM at the main entrance, which stresses me out watching every line around get in faster.  With the GCH entrance, the line you see is the line you get. We try to be walking out of our room 40 min before EMH starts.


----------



## krismom345

Thanks for the info- great tips!


----------



## HydroGuy

krismom345 said:


> Is the best way to get to RSR at California Adventure from DLH to walk through downtown Disney to the main entrance? The GCH entrance seems to put you farther away-



Note that if you are walking sometime that is not first thing in the morning then the GCH entrance is faster to RSR. As others have said it is not faster in the morning.


----------



## perlster

This has happened twice in a row, so it wasn't a fluke before.  Once again, when EMH started at 8AM, guests were let into DCAP at about 7:46.  (I don't know if they were held back from the entire park at that time)


----------



## BellaBaby

We are going 5/28-6/4 staying offsite at Hojo's. We were going to use our MM at the 1st opportunity which is Thurs. 5/29. Just read the 1st post, so since there is a grad night on 5/28, does that mean there will be no MM on 5/29 at DL? Or does that only apply when the EMH are at DCA? 

Because there will be 3 grad nights during our stay and that would mean we couldn't use our MM until our last park day. Of course I'd like to use it at the beginning of the trip.


----------



## HydroGuy

BellaBaby said:


> We are going 5/28-6/4 staying offsite at Hojo's. We were going to use our MM at the 1st opportunity which is Thurs. 5/29. Just read the 1st post, so since there is a grad night on 5/28, does that mean there will be no MM on 5/29 at DL? Or does that only apply when the EMH are at DCA?
> 
> Because there will be 3 grad nights during our stay and that would mean we couldn't use our MM until our last park day. Of course I'd like to use it at the beginning of the trip.



No it does not mean that. The EMH/MMs always happen after grad nights.

I would stick with your plan to use it on the first day.


----------



## Cori86

We are going to Disneyland 3/30-4/3! We chose to stay at DLH because of the perks of EMH. Now that the schedule is out for our trip, it says no early admission is available for ANY PARK ON ANY DAY WE WILL BE THERE! I'm so sad! Will this be changed/ updated as we get closer to the trip? I'm confused...


----------



## SplashMo

It does update as they go along.  For DCA consider using the main gate for early admission into the parks as opposed to a hotel gate.  Faster.


----------



## HydroGuy

Cori86 said:


> We are going to Disneyland 3/30-4/3! We chose to stay at DLH because of the perks of EMH. Now that the schedule is out for our trip, it says no early admission is available for ANY PARK ON ANY DAY WE WILL BE THERE! I'm so sad! Will this be changed/ updated as we get closer to the trip? I'm confused...



If you were a regular around here you would see numerous questions exactly like this every month. DLR takes a while to get its calendar completed. It confuses lots of people.


----------



## Cori86

Thanks for your help! I can be patient now!! lol


----------



## MommyMissy

I know that EE is supposed to be at DCA on Sundays. Every Sunday I can see on the entertainment schedule shows this to be true. EXCEPT the sunday I will be there April 13th. That day it show EE at DL. Should I believe it? Would there be a reason for them to change it?


----------



## MJAJmom

We are heading to DL on June 8-13.  Park hours haven't been published yet so I'm still trying to figure out our daily schedule.

If the park opens at 8am, how busy does the 7am Early Entry get?  I can't image that many people are up and going so early in the morning.  I love starting the day early and have used the EMHs at WDW all the time (but those usually started at 8am).  

I'm just trying to figure out if staying onsite is worth the extra money for the Early 7-8am time slot, or if staying offsite and starting at 8am works too.


----------



## Rubygoose

MJAJmom said:


> We are heading to DL on June 8-13.  Park hours haven't been published yet so I'm still trying to figure out our daily schedule.
> 
> If the park opens at 8am, how busy does the 7am Early Entry get?  I can't image that many people are up and going so early in the morning.  I love starting the day early and have used the EMHs at WDW all the time (but those usually started at 8am).
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if staying onsite is worth the extra money for the Early 7-8am time slot, or if staying offsite and starting at 8am works too.



We stayed onsite in July and got up early for 7am EE most days of our stay. We got so much done in that first hour each day. Also, we were able to be the first in line for things that didn 't open until ropedrop. We literally walked right into Pixi Hollow to meet Tink and Silvermist with no wait at all. They spent a good 10 minutes visiting with the kids. There wasn't a lot open at DCA during EE, but we did everything we could on those mornings and then we didn't have to wait in lines for them later. 

For comparison, we did MM at DL staying offsite in Sept on a day when the park opened at 10am. The 9am MM was about 10 times busier than the 7am MM in July. So, if you're able to get up and going that early, it's very benificial.


----------



## Dave2425

MJAJmom said:


> We are heading to DL on June 8-13.  Park hours haven't been published yet so I'm still trying to figure out our daily schedule.
> 
> If the park opens at 8am, how busy does the 7am Early Entry get?  I can't image that many people are up and going so early in the morning.  I love starting the day early and have used the EMHs at WDW all the time (but those usually started at 8am).
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if staying onsite is worth the extra money for the Early 7-8am time slot, or if staying offsite and starting at 8am works too.



We are heading to DL for the first time on June 8th and decided to stay at DLH to take advantage of EMH.  I guess time will tell if it's worth the extra $$$.


----------



## Georgieut

June hours are posting and there is no extra magic or magic morning for Monday June 2nd. Thought if you stayed onsite there was? Perks but yet not getting them would be frustrating. I hope there is MM for June 3rd because that's what we are suppose to have.


----------



## Albytaps

I was there the week of April 6-11 and went to every EMH/MM everyday.  It was nice to get such a good start to a day but in reality, it seemed like there was just as much wait times in the EMH than there was during the rest of the day.  We made the best of it on RSR since if you were not there at rope drop you were likely to spend very long waits throughout the day (except maybe the single rider line.)  But generally speaking, that EMH was just to wait a little bit less for your first pick of a ride.  For DCA it was always RSR, for DL it was PP and other Fantasyland rides.

For RSR we would usually wait about 15-20 minutes once on the RSR queue.  If you count the rope drop wait it would be around 30-40 minutes.  For PP it took 40 minutes!!!!  What the hell!  For that reason we only rode PP once.  The other FL rides were generally 5 minute wait except for Mr. Toad's which was about 15 minutes.

Oh, and we dared one morning to get on line to see the Frozen Princesses... what a joke that was.  5 minutes into EMH and the line was 3 hours long already?  That's just ridiculous and so are all the people that waited on that line.  Ok, maybe that's a bit harsh... but we are from far away and did not want to waste time on that line.

It's too bad they don't have evening EMH's at DLR, we love those in WDW.


----------



## gerilyne

Georgieut said:


> June hours are posting and there is no extra magic or magic morning for Monday June 2nd. Thought if you stayed onsite there was? Perks but yet not getting them would be frustrating. I hope there is MM for June 3rd because that's what we are suppose to have.



I wouldn't panic yet; this seems to be a common occurrence with the calendars.  As it gets closer you should see them update with the EMH/MM times (last year when we went we had the same issue- when the dates first came up there was no MM/EMH but as it go closer they showed up).


----------



## Blue32

Albytaps said:


> For RSR we would usually wait about 15-20 minutes once on the RSR queue.  If you count the rope drop wait it would be around 30-40 minutes.  For PP it took 40 minutes!!!!  What the hell!  For that reason we only rode PP once.  The other FL rides were generally 5 minute wait except for Mr. Toad's which was about 15 minutes.



WOW! 40 minutes for PP during MM? Was there a rope set up that day for rope drop? and how far back in the pack were you?


----------



## HydroGuy

Blue32 said:


> WOW! 40 minutes for PP during MM? Was there a rope set up that day for rope drop? and how far back in the pack were you?



I believe he was referring to the wait outside DLR before it opened for MM.


----------



## Albytaps

Blue32 said:


> WOW! 40 minutes for PP during MM? Was there a rope set up that day for rope drop? and how far back in the pack were you?





HydroGuy said:


> I believe he was referring to the wait outside DLR before it opened for MM.



Nope, I was referring to the actual PP queue.  We were about 15-20 feet of crowd behind the rope at the end of Main St.  When they dropped it, there were tons of people full on SPRINTING to FL.  We walked, went straight up passing Walt and Mickey, and then straight through the castle.  As we got through, I saw a line growing on the right side of FL and asked the last person if that was for PP and they said "I think so" so we just got on line.  The line moved up pretty quickly as the CM's opened up more queue space and a CM changed the 20 minute wait to 40 as we got to the wait time sign.  I just wanted to get it over with at that point.


----------



## Jairy

Albytaps said:


> Nope, I was referring to the actual PP queue.  We were about 15-20 feet of crowd behind the rope at the end of Main St.  When they dropped it, there were tons of people full on SPRINTING to FL.  We walked, went straight up passing Walt and Mickey, and then straight through the castle.  As we got through, I saw a line growing on the right side of FL and asked the last person if that was for PP and they said "I think so" so we just got on line.  The line moved up pretty quickly as the CM's opened up more queue space and a CM changed the 20 minute wait to 40 as we got to the wait time sign.  I just wanted to get it over with at that point.


This is exactly what happened to us. We were about the same distance back as you. My family was not wanting to wait to ride PP (age 12 and 10), but I told them the line would never get any better than that.


----------



## HydroGuy

Albytaps said:


> Nope, I was referring to the actual PP queue.  We were about 15-20 feet of crowd behind the rope at the end of Main St.  When they dropped it, there were tons of people full on SPRINTING to FL.  We walked, went straight up passing Walt and Mickey, and then straight through the castle.  As we got through, I saw a line growing on the right side of FL and asked the last person if that was for PP and they said "I think so" so we just got on line.  The line moved up pretty quickly as the CM's opened up more queue space and a CM changed the 20 minute wait to 40 as we got to the wait time sign.  I just wanted to get it over with at that point.



Hmmm. We always try to be at the front when we do PP and usually wait 0-5 minutes. That would be a bummer to wait that long at park opening and burn up all that time. Bummer!


----------



## hjgaus

Albytaps said:


> *I was there the week of April 6-11 and went to every EMH/MM everyday.  It was nice to get such a good start to a day but in reality, it seemed like there was just as much wait times in the EMH than there was during the rest of the day.*
> 
> We were there for EMH April 5th but it didn't seem too bad although we did go opposite way into Tomorrowland.
> *
> It's too bad they don't have evening EMH's at DLR, we love those in WDW.*




  I've been saying the SAME for a few years now!!


----------



## Blue32

HydroGuy said:


> Hmmm. We always try to be at the front when we do PP and usually wait 0-5 minutes. That would be a bummer to wait that long at park opening and burn up all that time. Bummer!



Hydroguy~ Correct me if I'm wrong, but you also probably do PP during a 7am MM(since you go during the summer). I have read reports that they usually don't do a rope drop for 7am MM, is that right? I would think it would be much easier to get on PP when you don't have that big rush of people heading to the same ride at once, providing that you are close to the front of your turnstile.


----------



## HydroGuy

Blue32 said:


> Hydroguy~ Correct me if I'm wrong, but you also probably do PP during a 7am MM(since you go during the summer). I have read reports that they usually don't do a rope drop for 7am MM, is that right? I would think it would be much easier to get on PP when you don't have that big rush of people heading to the same ride at once, providing that you are close to the front of your turnstile.



I am talking about EMH or regular park opening. Yes 7AM EMH does not usually have a rope drop.


----------



## twodogs

I see in the first post of this superthread that Princess Fantasy Faire is listed as "open" during EMH.  Are the meet and greets in the Royal Hall open during EMH?  Sorry if this has been asked but this is our first trip, so a little unfamiliar.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

twodogs said:


> I see in the first post of this superthread that Princess Fantasy Faire is listed as "open" during EMH.  Are the meet and greets in the Royal Hall open during EMH?  Sorry if this has been asked but this is our first trip, so a little unfamiliar.  Thanks!



That either varies or is incorrect. It was not open during EE on our trip last December. And I swore I had read on here it was supposed to be open. We ended up waiting over an hour in line for the meet & greet later in the day.


----------



## DancingQueen

We are staying at the Grand Californian for our trip in June, so we get Early Entry (_or whatever it is being called now_) into DCA.  

My question, though, is do they let people go through the park entrance in the GC during EE or do we need to go to the esplanade for EE into DCA?  And if so, would it be better to take that entrance rather than the main gate entrance?

This might've been answered before and I tried to look, but I didn't see it anywhere.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cinderpamela

DancingQueen said:


> We are staying at the Grand Californian for our trip in June, so we get Early Entry (_or whatever it is being called now_) into DCA.
> 
> My question, though, is do they let people go through the park entrance in the GC during EE or do we need to go to the esplanade for EE into DCA?  And if so, would it be better to take that entrance rather than the main gate entrance?
> 
> This might've been answered before and I tried to look, but I didn't see it anywhere.  Thanks in advance.



Both entrances will be open for hotel guests, however, I always recommend going to the esplenade as there are way more turnstiles than at the GCH entrance, thus you should get through faster (unless you are one of the first to line up at the GCH entrance).


----------



## HydroGuy

Cinderpamela said:


> Both entrances will be open for hotel guests, however, I always recommend going to the esplenade as there are way more turnstiles than at the GCH entrance, thus you should get through faster (unless you are one of the first to line up at the GCH entrance).



Yes, this is common advice especially for EMH.


----------



## griffiths2008

Ok. I'm actually super confused now. Maybe because it is super late here on the east coast and I need to re-read in the morning (and Im just learning abbreviations  - which is there a cheat sheet somewhere for those hahahahaha). We are staying at Paradise Pier Sunday-Sat (I am attending a company convention thurs-sat) and we are buying 3-day military park hopper tickets for M-W. Our company also offers additional single day tickets for teh evenings after "work". What all can I get? Im looking for the best option that is going to get us teh most hours in the park. We have done the rope drop at MK in WDW and if I have read correctly threads say its not the same (not as "exciting") and I'm assuming Mickey doesnt come in on teh train and launch fire works? So I've basically got 3 full days (whatever hours you tell me I'll be there) and 2 evenings (we are on a red eye sat night to come home). Sorry I'm so slow :/


----------



## DancingQueen

Thank you Cinderpamela and Hydroguy.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## HydroGuy

griffiths2008 said:


> Ok. I'm actually super confused now. Maybe because it is super late here on the east coast and I need to re-read in the morning (and Im just learning abbreviations  - which is there a cheat sheet somewhere for those hahahahaha). We are staying at Paradise Pier Sunday-Sat (I am attending a company convention thurs-sat) and we are buying 3-day military park hopper tickets for M-W. Our company also offers additional single day tickets for teh evenings after "work". What all can I get? Im looking for the best option that is going to get us teh most hours in the park. We have done the rope drop at MK in WDW and if I have read correctly threads say its not the same (not as "exciting") and I'm assuming Mickey doesnt come in on teh train and launch fire works? So I've basically got 3 full days (whatever hours you tell me I'll be there) and 2 evenings (we are on a red eye sat night to come home). Sorry I'm so slow :/



See "DLR Abbreviations List" - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520784 

I for one am super confused about what you are super confused about. Are you asking is it better to get 3 day military tickets or to just get evening convention tickets?


----------



## Greysword

griffiths2008 said:


> We are staying at Paradise Pier Sunday-Sat (I am attending a company convention thurs-sat) and we are buying 3-day military park hopper tickets for M-W. Our company also offers additional single day tickets for teh evenings after "work". What all can I get? Im looking for the best option that is going to get us teh most hours in the park. We have done the rope drop at MK in WDW and if I have read correctly threads say its not the same (not as "exciting") and I'm assuming Mickey doesnt come in on teh train and launch fire works? So I've basically got 3 full days (whatever hours you tell me I'll be there) and 2 evenings (we are on a red eye sat night to come home). Sorry I'm so slow :/


I will take a stab at it.

First, the assumptions:
1) You will be there with your family.
2) Your family will tour the parks while you are working.
3) Your family have military IDs (at least your spouse or a kid)

Buy as many Salute to the Military tickets as you need to ensure your family members have two each (total of six days).

(if you don't exceed the 6 ticket limit above) Buy a Salute to the Military ticket for your self (three days), and determine of it would be financially best to have an additional salute ticket or use the evening tickets for Thursday-Saturday. - or - You can buy DL tickets with military discount at your local MWR (or ITT).  

Since you are staying at Paradise Pier, use the Magic Morning option each morning to get the most out of this time.  You could stay till park closing, but you are going to be exhausted the next day.  As such, I recommend the standard DIS touring plan: Magic Mornings, afternoon at hotel for nap/swim, evenings in park, get to bed at reasonable time to get up early for MM the next day.

On the days you are working, family can tour parks, shop in Anaheim, shop at DTD, relax at resort.  With six days of tickets and seven days of available park time, have family relax one day you are working (Thurs may be best) and have them enjoy the resort and DTD til you are done, and use a set of evening work tickets to tour the parks.

To address the park opening issue, forgetaboutit.  Magic Mornings will not have a ceremony, per se, but you'll be in the park with fewer people each day.  It isn't a deal breaker, at all.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## hjgaus

Greysword said:


> I will take a stab at it.
> 
> First, the assumptions:
> 1) You will be there with your family.
> 2) Your family will tour the parks while you are working.
> 3) Your family have military IDs (at least your spouse or a kid)
> 
> Buy as many Salute to the Military tickets as you need to ensure your family members have two each (total of six days).
> 
> (if you don't exceed the 6 ticket limit above) Buy a Salute to the Military ticket for your self (three days), and determine of it would be financially best to have an additional salute ticket or use the evening tickets for Thursday-Saturday. - or - You can buy DL tickets with military discount at your local MWR (or ITT).
> 
> Since you are staying at Paradise Pier, use the Magic Morning option each morning to get the most out of this time.  You could stay till park closing, but you are going to be exhausted the next day.  As such, I recommend the standard DIS touring plan: Magic Mornings, afternoon at hotel for nap/swim, evenings in park, get to bed at reasonable time to get up early for MM the next day.
> 
> On the days you are working, family can tour parks, shop in Anaheim, shop at DTD, relax at resort.  With six days of tickets and seven days of available park time, have family relax one day you are working (Thurs may be best) and have them enjoy the resort and DTD til you are done, and use a set of evening work tickets to tour the parks.
> 
> To address the park opening issue, forgetaboutit.  Magic Mornings will not have a ceremony, per se, but you'll be in the park with fewer people each day.  It isn't a deal breaker, at all.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!





Okay .... I've never used military or convention ticket before BUT if the other poster said they *ARE STAYING ON PROPERTY *(PPH) for almost the entire week then they should get *EXTRA MAGIC HOURS EVERY DAY* of their stay REGARDLESS of when their ticket says they have use of 
MAGIC MORNING time which ONLY really pertains to OFF PROPERTY guests  I realize they MUST have A TICKET to even enter the parks but are we ALL getting confused on the abbreviations or what?  


EMH  = Extra Magic Hour (ON PROPERTY GUESTS @ 1 PARK opened each day)

MM  =  Magic Morning  (For NON PROPERTY GUESTS with 3 day hoppers at Disneyland Park ONLY)

EE   =   Early Entry  (This one was during LAST year for Annual 
Pass Holders who could enjoy the Extra Magic Hour without hotel stay ON certain scheduled days.  THIS IS NO LONGER HAPPENING)

If this is different WITH military OR convention tickets please help me understand!   
Just trying to receive correct info so I may pass along to help others as we all do on this board!   
Have a nice day!!


----------



## Minniefan1

Hi, Just got back from our first trip to DL (we are WDW Vets).  A couple of months ago while planning for the trip I had a question that I wasn't able to get a definitive answer on, so I thought I would report the outcome.  We had purchased 4 day hopper passes, which included one Magic Morning.  

We were staying on Disney property thee first 3 nights, but were then checking
 out and going to LA for a couple days then returning to use our last day of our passes.  We were NOT staying on Disney property that last day.  I was unsure if our MM was going to be registered/used during the 3 first days of use while staying on Disney property and was confused if we were able to show up Sat morning to take advantage of the MM that came with our tickets.

  While leaving the park on our 3rd day we had asked a cast member at the ticket turnstiles and she asked if we showed our room keys the first 3 days and if so, we shouldn't have a problem.  After explaining the situation, she did write down our names, the day we were returning and said she would put us on the "exceptions list", so if for any reason our tickets did not allow us entry, we would just have to tell the cast member we were on the exceptions list.  

When we showed up at 7 AM on that Sat, we had no issues at all, tickets worked perfectly.  Hope this helps out anyone else that has a similar situation of splitting their stays at a Disney Hotel and Non Disney hotel


----------



## hjgaus

THANK YOU Minniefan1! That is great info to pass along! I'm glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## CashKeenanHenleysMom

removed


----------



## quikah

I am a little confused how to handle this.

I am going next week Mon-Wed, we are offsite and don't have PH (planning 2 days DL, 1 day DCA).  My question is do I give up the MM to avoid the EMH at DCA on Tues?


----------



## HydroGuy

quikah said:


> I am a little confused how to handle this.
> 
> I am going next week Mon-Wed, we are offsite and don't have PH (planning 2 days DL, 1 day DCA).  My question is do I give up the MM to avoid the EMH at DCA on Tues?



DCA does not have EMH on Tuesdays. So I am confused what you are asking.


----------



## quikah

HydroGuy said:


> DCA does not have EMH on Tuesdays. So I am confused what you are asking.



Basically, should I go to dca on Tues to avoid the EMH on mon/wed. This would mean skipping my MM at DL.


----------



## HydroGuy

quikah said:


> Basically, should I go to dca on Tues to avoid the EMH on mon/wed. This would mean skipping my MM at DL.



Normally I would say MM at DL is like gold and do not skip it. If the experience next week is like mine was last week, I saw much greater EMH/MM crowds than normal. If the crowds continue to be like that, then I would be tempted to skip MM and go to DCA that day. But only if you are an early arriver near the time of park opening.


----------



## DLR29

Updated the OP with some small tweaks as well as some info about the Anna and Elsa FPs


----------



## mom2rtk

Quick question on the list in the first post. Princess Fantasy Faire is on the list of attractions possibly open during EE. When we did EE last December it was not open. Is that typical or did we just hit a bad day?


----------



## Stitch35

Quick question:
We are staying on property nov 22-23. I currently have Minnie's breakfast scheduled at 8:10 Saturday during the EE and MM. I've heard that Saturday EE isn't worth it because it's so crowded, is that still the case or should I move our breakfast closer to 9am? Thank you!


----------



## abolanwoski

This is our first time at DL since MM/EMH was initiated.  We are staying a GC and using military salute tickets.  It clearly states online that MM are not attached to the Salute tickets, but since we are staying onsite, do we still get EMH?  If so, how many and when do they occur?  This is somewhat confusing since we go to WDW yearly and it's nothing like this from what I can tell.

TIA


----------



## Avery's mom

abolanwoski said:


> This is our first time at DL since MM/EMH was initiated.  We are staying a GC and using military salute tickets.  It clearly states online that MM are not attached to the Salute tickets, but since we are staying onsite, do we still get EMH?  If so, how many and when do they occur?  This is somewhat confusing since we go to WDW yearly and it's nothing like this from what I can tell.
> 
> TIA



MM is not the same thing as EMH. Yes, you get them for staying at the GC.  You will use your room key as your entrance proof for EMH.  You get one every day of your stay - Disneyland is T/Th/Sat and California Adventure is M/W/F/Sun.

Hope that helps!


----------



## abolanwoski

Avery's mom said:


> MM is not the same thing as EMH. Yes, you get them for staying at the GC.  You will use your room key as your entrance proof for EMH.  You get one every day of your stay - Disneyland is T/Th/Sat and California Adventure is M/W/F/Sun.
> 
> Hope that helps!



That helps tremendously!  Thanks.

BTW what is MM and how does it differ from EMH?  Just curious


----------



## Astylla

abolanwoski said:


> That helps tremendously!  Thanks.
> 
> BTW what is MM and how does it differ from EMH?  Just curious



MM is included in a 3 day or more ticket and is ONLY for Disneyland.

EMH is for hotel guests of the on site hotels ( DLH , PPH , GCH)  and goes by the schedule as posted above unless a special event is planned where it might flip flop.


----------



## HydroGuy

Astylla said:


> *MM is included in a 3 day or more ticket and is ONLY for Disneyland.*
> 
> EMH is for hotel guests of the on site hotels ( DLH , PPH , GCH)  and goes by the schedule as posted above unless a special event is planned where it might flip flop.



More specifically, MM is for _certain kinds_ of three day tickets. Historically military tickets did not qualify.

The OP does say this...



> There are some exceptions such as Gay Day, military, and convention tickets, but most big name ticket sellers have MM eligible tickets (Disney, AAA, Costco, So. Cal City Pass, most online sources such as ARES Travel)


----------



## Mommy26

abolanwoski said:


> BTW what is MM and how does it differ from EMH?  Just curious




Am I right in saying that EMH at Disneyland is the same thing as MM at Disneyland?

EMH: you gain entrance to Disneyland one hour before everyone else (because of the hotel you stayed at.)
MM: you gain entrance to Disneyland one hour before everyone else (because it came with your ticket.)
*They both happen on the same day and time (For Disneyland) and once you are in the park no on knows who got in because of EHM and who got in because of MM. 

With EMH you also get early entry to DCA on Sun Mon Wed Fri and you can go many times any time its available while MM you only get to pick one day and its only good for Disneyland. 

Please correct me if I got it wrong.


----------



## HydroGuy

Mommy26 said:


> Am I right in saying that EMH at Disneyland is the same thing as MM at Disneyland?
> 
> EMH: you gain entrance to Disneyland one hour before everyone else (because of the hotel you stayed at.)
> MM: you gain entrance to Disneyland one hour before everyone else (because it came with your ticket.)
> *They both happen on the same day and time (For Disneyland) and once you are in the park no on knows who got in because of EHM and who got in because of MM.
> 
> With EMH you also get early entry to DCA on Sun Mon Wed Fri and you can go many times any time its available while MM you only get to pick one day and its only good for Disneyland.
> 
> Please correct me if I got it wrong.



Yes that is what the OP says!


----------



## cindernat

I'm pretty sure I don't even need to ask this, because this is directly from Disney website:

'The current Extra Magic Hour schedule allows registered Resort Hotel Guests access to one park on these select days:
Disneyland Park: Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays
Disney California Adventure Park: Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays'

So ... we're staying at Disneyland Hotel, does that mean on our first day (Monday) we can't select Disneyland to go for our first early hour, only CA? I thought you could choose any park any day. I guess I thought wrong!


----------



## Blue32

cindernat said:


> I'm pretty sure I don't even need to ask this, because this is directly from Disney website:
> 
> 'The current Extra Magic Hour schedule allows registered Resort Hotel Guests access to one park on these select days:
> Disneyland Park: Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays
> Disney California Adventure Park: Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays'
> 
> So ... we're staying at Disneyland Hotel, does that mean on our first day (Monday) we can't select Disneyland to go for our first early hour, only CA? I thought you could choose any park any day. I guess I thought wrong!



Yep. You thought wrong. If you wanted to start in DL on Monday I would either skip EMH that day, or go for the first half of EMH in DCA and then line up at DL gates for regular opening.


----------



## Eeee-va

DLR29 said:


> -Peter Pan's Flight
> -Dumbo
> -Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
> -Alice in Wonderland
> -Mad Tea Party
> -Matterhorn Bobsleds
> -King Arthur Carousel
> -Snow White's Scary Adventures
> -Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> -Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough
> -It's a Small World Holiday (only November-January)
> -Princess Fantasy Faire
> -Space Mountain
> -Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters
> -Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage
> -Star Tours
> -Astro Orbitor



Is this list still more or less accurate?  I will be traveling with someone who has no interest in Fantasyland dark rides, Space Mountain, Star Tours, or Buzz Lightyear. Normally I love Magic Morning, but I'm not so sure about it for this trip... (The only day we'll be able to do Magic Morning is our third day in the parks with hours from 8-midnight, so we might be a bit tired for it.)


----------



## ccb1212

Can you meet Anna/Elsa and Olaf during EMH in DCA?


----------



## ccb1212

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## blahblah18

A few questions on "EXTRA MAGIC HOUR"...

We're going to be staying at the Grand Californian, and are looking forward to EMH access into DCA!

1.  From the posts here, I understand that it's better to use the main park entrance to DCA (rather than the special GCH direct access) because the GCH entrance gets overwhelmed and severely backed up at park opening.  If we use the main DCA park entrance instead, will we end up standing in line behind non-EMH visitors ... those folks who've arrived early for regular park opening?  If so, how do we avoid getting stuck behind them?

2.  If we're not at the park entrance early enough, could we get stuck behind the rope drop ... even though we have EMH privileges?

3.  We want to get RSR Fastpasses that morning, but understand that the FP machine doesn't start up until regular park opening time.  How do we get RSR Fastpasses ahead of the crush of people who run to FP at regular opening time?  If we're already 'inside' thanks to EMH, can we wait at the machines prior to regular opening??

Thanks everyone for any help or guidance!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

blahblah18 said:


> A few questions on "EXTRA MAGIC HOUR"...
> 
> We're going to be staying at the Grand Californian, and are looking forward to EMH access into DCA!
> 
> 1.  From the posts here, I understand that it's better to use the main park entrance to DCA (rather than the special GCH direct access) because the GCH entrance gets overwhelmed and severely backed up at park opening.  If we use the main DCA park entrance instead, will we end up standing in line behind non-EMH visitors ... those folks who've arrived early for regular park opening?  If so, how do we avoid getting stuck behind them?
> 
> 2.  If we're not at the park entrance early enough, could we get stuck behind the rope drop ... even though we have EMH privileges?
> 
> 3.  We want to get RSR Fastpasses that morning, but understand that the FP machine doesn't start up until regular park opening time.  How do we get RSR Fastpasses ahead of the crush of people who run to FP at regular opening time?  If we're already 'inside' thanks to EMH, can we wait at the machines prior to regular opening??
> 
> Thanks everyone for any help or guidance!!



The answers to both 1 & 2 are pretty much the same... There are little signs above the turnstiles that will say early entry or magic morning or something to that effect... You will go to those turnstiles.  As it gets closer to regular park opening less and less of those will be open, until they are down to just one.  The only people in front of you at those turnstiles that don't belong there will be people that don't get it 

I can't really answer #3 because things have changed since we were last there... We were allowed to line up for RPR fps during EMH back then... Not sure if you still can.  But, what we did was EMH, did the wide right trick and rode it in the first few minutes of EMH, then went and got in the FP line... So we rode once with little wait, and the. Rode again with FPs.


----------



## londonlovesdisney

We will be going to DCA the day of the CHOC walk (huge fundraiser for Children's Hospital) on a Sunday in October.  If DCA opens at 10am that day like it did last year, will there still be EMH for hotel guests? Would it be a good idea to go through the GC entrance that morning, rather than through the main DCA entrance? Thank you!


----------



## Xenorye

londonlovesdisney said:


> We will be going to DCA the day of the CHOC walk (huge fundraiser for Children's Hospital) on a Sunday in October.  If DCA opens at 10am that day like it did last year, will there still be EMH for hotel guests? Would it be a good idea to go through the GC entrance that morning, rather than through the main DCA entrance? Thank you!


Yes, there will likely still be EMH for hotel guests.
No, you should probably not use the GC entrance for the first few hours of the day.


----------



## marciemi

Heading to DLR in April and reading through this thread - one question...is the first post kept updated or should I read the last few pages of posts?  I see in the first post it states that Matterhorn and Peter Pan are closed until May?  Is this from last year?  I haven't seen this anywhere else but am finding conflicting info on refurbs on different sites.  Thanks!


----------



## Angrose

marciemi said:


> Heading to DLR in April and reading through this thread - one question...is the first post kept updated or should I read the last few pages of posts?  I see in the first post it states that Matterhorn and Peter Pan are closed until May?  Is this from last year?  I haven't seen this anywhere else but am finding conflicting info on refurbs on different sites.  Thanks!


Yes, that refurb info is from last year. I just did my first EMH at DL yesterday. I was surprised by how busy it was for an 7am early entry! I got to the security line at 6:50am and was not in the park until 7:10 am. I much prefer going on Sundays at the regular 8am opening. I've always found those mornings MUCH less crowded and quieter than what I experienced yesterday.


----------



## goofy1954

DLR29 said:


> *Last updated: 4/7/15*
> 
> So there have been a ton of Magic Morning question threads, so I just wanted to make a big large thread to send people to.  So here we go:
> 
> Just a quick history note to start off with.  Disneyland changed Early Entry's name to Magic Morning in 2008, so I will be using the abbrv. MM instead of EE.  Nothing else about the program has changed other than the name.  Some people will still be calling it EE though, but just saying, they are the same.  For the summer of 2012, Disney began using 3 different terms for different types of "Early Admission".  As of 5/3/13 we will be talking about only 2:  Magic Morning (MM) and Extra Magic Hour (EMH).  The third, Annual Passholder Early Entry (APEE), has run multiple times in the past, however is not currently in effect.
> 
> Disney has used the blanket term of "Early Admission" to talk about both Magic Morning, Extra Magic Hour and Annual Passholder Early Entry, so any information that applies to all 3, I will use the abbreviation "EA" for Early Admission.  Sorry for the confusing abbrevs.  Let's get into specifics...
> 
> *1. Magic Morning (MM)*
> 
> *What?* Entrance to *Disneyland Park* one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions.  You cannot use MM at DCA at this time.
> 
> *Who? * Guests can take advantage of MM by purchasing ANY ticket of 3 or more days.  This will entitle the ticket holder to one MM admission.  There are some exceptions such as Gay Day, military, and convention tickets, but most big name ticket sellers have MM eligible tickets (Disney, AAA, Costco, So. Cal City Pass, most online sources such as ARES Travel)
> 
> *When?* MM is currently offered on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.  And MM is ALWAYS one hour before official park opening.
> 
> *How?* Enter just like you would normally and the MM is deducted from your ticket.  There is no extra piece of paper or voucher needed for MM.
> 
> *2. Extra Magic Hour (EMH)*
> 
> *What?* Entrance to Disneyland Park or Disney California Adventure one hour before official park opening to ride select attractions
> 
> *Who?* Guests can take advantage of EMH by staying at one of the 3 onsite hotels (Grand Californian (including the new VGC DVC places), Disneyland Hotel, or Paradise Pier Hotel).  This will entitle the hotel guests EMH every day during their stay, including arrival (yes, possibly before your room is ready) and departure days.
> 
> *When?*
> The schedule for EMH is as follows:
> -EMH for Disneyland Park is offered on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.
> -EMH for Disney California Adventure is offered on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> 
> Again, EMH (at both parks) begins 1 hour before park opening.
> 
> There have been times where EMH is offered at both parks each day.  This is not guaranteed.  This happened from July-September 2012, and again from 12/20/12-1/4/13.
> 
> *How?* Each guest must have a valid source of park admission and also show their active hotel room key card.  In the past, a piece of paper explaining EMH procedures has been given to onsite guests at check in.  That paper, by itself, does not grant any EMH privileges, so you cannot pass it on to someone else.  All you need is your ticket and your room key.
> 
> *Where?* Guest can line up for EMH at either the main entrance to DCA or the Grand Californian Hotel entrance.  The main park entrance is probably a faster route to hit up Carsland.
> 
> *Early Admission (EA) general FAQ*
> 
> *Is this the same as Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness?*
> No, Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness (MTTMM) was *ONLY for people who bought packages* from AAA, Costco, Disney, etc.  MTTMM was entry into Mickey's Toontown one hour before it opens.  The MTTMM program has been discontinued as of early 2013.
> 
> *Touring:
> What attractions are open for EA?*
> Well the rides open are technically "subject to change", but here is a list of rides that can be open during this hour.
> 
> At DL:
> -Peter Pan's Flight (closed until 5/21 for refurb)
> -Dumbo
> -Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
> -Alice in Wonderland
> -Mad Tea Party
> -Matterhorn Bobsleds (closed until 5/16 for refurb)
> -King Arthur Carousel
> -Snow White's Scary Adventures
> -Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> -Sleeping Beauty's Castle Walkthrough
> -It's a Small World Holiday (only November-January)
> -Princess Fantasy Faire
> -Space Mountain
> -Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters
> -Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage
> -Star Tours
> -Astro Orbitor
> 
> NOTE: It's a Small World (non-holiday version), Casey Jr. Circus Train and Storybookland Canal Boats are NOT open for EA and open at official park opening.  Pixie Hollow is also not open during EA, but they open later than most other attractions, often an hour after official park opening.
> 
> A recent report said that the following rides are open for DCA EA:
> -Radiator Springs Racers (assuming it doesn't have any technical difficulties)
> -Luigi's Flying Tires
> -Mater's Junkyard Jamboree
> -California Screamin
> -Toy Story Midway Mania
> -Ariel's Undersea Adventure
> -Soarin over California (closed until 5/15 for refurb)
> -Tower of Terror
> 
> As always, rides and attractions are subject to change.
> 
> *What's the best "touring plan strategy" for EA?*
> At DL, assuming you are doing Fantasyland for your EA, in order to have the shortest lines, this strategy is recommended:
> (0). Arrive before EA begins and run straight to...
> 1. Peter Pan (always first!!!)
> 2. Dumbo
> 3. Matterhorn/Alice
> 4. Mr. Toad
> 5. Pinocchio/Snow White/Mad Tea Party/King Arthur's Carousel
> 
> If you are there for the beginning of EA, you can easily complete this list, and possibly more, during your hour.
> 
> The reason why many don't recommend riding Space or Star Tours during EA is that they have FP, meaning, with a FP, you can ride them with a short line even during normal park hours.  The rides in #1-3 (in the above FL plan) don't have FP AND they will most likely have lengthy lines during the day.  Thus, the best time to ride them is in the early morning.
> 
> As for Nemo, I wouldn't recommend riding it either during EA because unless you are one of the first ones in line, the combined wait time + ride time can suck up at least half of your EA hour, if not the whole thing.  I'd much rather ride 9 rides in an hour than 1-2 rides.
> 
> For DCA, it seems best to run to either Radiator Springs Racers or Toy Story Midway Mania, depending on your preferences.  But unless you are there at the beginning of EA, you may run into long lines.
> 
> If RSR is operating during EA, run to that first and hopefully hop on with a short line.  Follow that with Luigi's Flying Tires or Toy Story Midway Mania.  It's not cruicial that you ride Mater's Junkyard Jamboree during EA because its line seldom reaches more than 30 min during the rest of the day, especially during late afternoon/early evening.
> 
> *Are Fastpasses offered during EA?*
> No, FP machines for all attractions including Radiator Springs Racers will not begin operating until official park opening.
> 
> *Is EMH at DL like EMH's at WDW?  Should I avoid certain EA days at DLR like I avoid EMH days at WDW?*
> EA is EXTREMELY different from EMH and one should not avoid MM days at DLR to try and beat the crowds.  MM does not affect park attendance at DL like EMH's affect park attendance at the WDW parks.  If you have EA privileges, definitely don't hesitate to use it.  Also, there is no evening Extra Magic Hours at DLR.
> 
> *Which day of our trip should we go to EA?*
> Generally if there are two EA days offered during your trip, but you only have 1 MM to use, the best day to use it would be the first possible day.  So if you were going to the parks for a very long weekend (Saturday-Tuesday) and you only had 1 MM, you would have to choose to use it on Saturday or Tuesday.  My recommendation is to use it on Saturday because by the end of your trip you WILL be more tired and less inclined to wake up early.
> 
> Also, even though crowds on Saturdays will be greater, it is better to choose this day (if possible) than weekdays during offseasons.  This is true because the parks open sometimes 2 hours earlier on the weekends than on the weekdays and less people will be inclined to get up for EA at 7AM on a Saturday than 9AM on a Tuesday.
> 
> *Opening Procedures:
> For guests staying at the DLH or PPH can you take the monorail?*
> You may use the monorail to enter the park for DL's EA; however it is usually a better option to walk through DTD and use the main entrance.  The monorail sometimes beats the front gate crowds.  Sometimes not.  It's a toss up.  Use the monorail more for at the end of the day when your feet are tired and you don't feel like walking all the way back to the hotel.  The monorail does not have a station at DCA, so you cannot use the monorail for DCA EA access
> 
> *Is there rope drop on EA days?*
> At DL, on days where official park opening is 8AM, EA would be 7AM.  There is no rope drop at 7, but there is a rope drop on Main Street at 8 and at that time Frontierland and Adventureland will open as well.  Also nobody is let into the park until 7AM.  Non-EA guests might be allowed in any time between 7:30 and 8AM.  Opening procedures may change depending on crowd size.
> 
> DCA reports are showing that there is no rope drop for EA guests at 7AM.  Furthermore, they have been allowing non-EA guests in at 7:30 but holding them with a rope at the end of BVS until official park opening at 8AM.
> 
> *What time should I arrive for EA?*
> Half an hour before EA time (1 1/2 hours before official park opening) is generally a good time to be at the gates.  However if you want to be one of the first ones on Peter Pan or the rides in Carsland, plan on arriving 45+ before EA time (so 1 hour and 45 min before official park opening).  You may be surprised at the number of people lining up that early.
> 
> *What time does the parking lot open on EA days?*
> The Mickey and Friends Parking Structure opens an hour before EA begins, so unless you are one of the first couple cars in line, if you plan on parking in the lots, you may not get to the gates before the beginning of EA due to the time it takes to wait in line, pay, park, walk to the tram, wait for the tram, take the tram, and walk to the parks.
> 
> *What time do the ticket booths open on EA days?*
> The time that the ticket booths open on any given day is subject to change, but an email from the park states that they open 30 minutes before EA.
> 
> *If I pick up my tickets on a EA day, can I use my EA right then and there?*
> Yes, provided that you get to the ticket booths early enough.
> 
> *When does security open on an EA day?*
> According to one board member, the security lines have opened at 6:25-6:30 on a day when the park opens at 8AM and EA is at 7AM.
> *
> Where should I wait in line?*
> The best bet to secure your front of the line spot, is to just wait by the security tables, even if the esplanade is open. The guests in the esplanade will be forced to backtrack and go through security when Cast Members show up.
> 
> *I don't have EA!!!
> What if I don't have EA.  Should I still go to the parks on an EA day?  Will it be already extremely crowded when I enter?*
> Only Fantasyland and some Tomorrowland rides are open during EA, so you can still get an equal rope drop for the Adventureland/Frontierland side of Disneyland Park.  If you're not staying onsite and your goal is Carsland, it would be best to start at DCA on a day when there is no EA (Tuesday or Thursday).  Otherwise EA doesn't really affect morning crowd levels in most other places in DCA.
> 
> *If I don't have EA, how can I use EA for my advantage?*
> On EA days, both DL and DCA have specific gates designated for "Magic Morning" and others that say "Entrance".  Those who have EA can enter through the "Magic Morning" gates all the way up until official park opening.  Those without EA usually line up at the gates marked "Entrance".  HOWEVER, if you arrive early enough and wait by the gates marked "Magic Morning", oftentimes some of those gates will turn into "Entrance" gates as the time approaches official park opening.  If you do it right, when a "Magic Morning" gate turns into an "Entrance" gate, you can actually be one of the first ones in line at a gate.  This has been reported to work at both DL and DCA!
> 
> *If I don't have EA, can I still go to the Minnie and Friends/Ariel's Grotto character breakfast?*
> Yes!  You do need to call ahead to make a reservation. CMs from Minnie and Friends will then meet you at Gate 1. Don't worry if the sign at the top doesn't say Minnie and Friends breakfast when you get in line. They generally show up just a minute before the gates are going to open and change the designation at that time. They then ask your name and check it against their list.  They will then give everyone a button and escort you to breakfast.  Similar procedures happen at DCA with Ariel's Grotto breakfasts.
> 
> *Misc.
> What about during special events?*
> Sometimes for certain events (grad nights, running events), DL will change the EA dates.  They do not do MM on the morning after a Grad Night, but they try to keep 3 MMs in the week by rearranging the schedules.  Also DL, on some special events in the past (the Pirate movie premieres, Miley's Birthday), has opened ridiculously early (6AM).  In this case EA may not be offered that day.  It's always a good thing to check these boards for special event EA changes as the event approaches.  The DLR website calendar now has EA dates and hours on it, making special EA changes easier to see.
> 
> *What about Annual Passholders?*
> The only current way for AP holders to have any kind of Early Admission is through EMH and staying onsite.  DLR has done Annual Passholder Early Entry in the past (summer 2012, Spring 2013), but with a smaller than expected participation rate, the likelihood of this program returning is not good.  Guests who want to have a MM but also buy an AP may be encouraged to buy a park hopper that has MM on it and then upgrade the ticket to an AP after the MM has been used.
> 
> That should be it for now.  I will update this thread if any other questions come up.  I'm happy to add anyone else's info on EA/EMH/MM/APEE to add.  Thanks!   Sorry if you've left the thread feeling even more confused than when you got here.  I blame Disney's confusing jargon...
> 
> Thanks to Hydroguy, Hound109, Bumbershoot, northshoremama, S.S Columbia, DisneyJulieZ, sonnyjane, Sherry E, disneychrista, disfan100, Patrick in Oregon, subtchr, SherriA1, and 3TinksAndAnEeyore for help so far.  Always looking for more input.



So, I have read the original superthread post, several of the more current entries in the thread and some of the independent posts on early admission, and I note there is a  basic disagreement about how to approach Fantasyland attractions.
One school of thought is that PP should clearly be the first stop, because "lines will only get longer as the day goes on." Others seemingly favor heading for Dumbo or SASW because "everyone" is targeting PP.
Is there any sort of current consensus on this question? Are experts still on the Peter Pan-first bandwagon, or are the Dumbo contrarians proving to be correct?


----------



## HydroGuy

goofy1954 said:


> So, I have read the original superthread post, several of the more current entries in the thread and some of the independent posts on early admission, and I note there is a  basic disagreement about how to approach Fantasyland attractions.
> One school of thought is that PP should clearly be the first stop, because "lines will only get longer as the day goes on." Others seemingly favor heading for Dumbo or SASW because "everyone" is targeting PP.
> Is there any sort of current consensus on this question? Are experts still on the Peter Pan-first bandwagon, or are the Dumbo contrarians proving to be correct?


I am a little confused. Both Dumbo and IASW are part of FantasyLand. I may be wrong but I thought IASW is closed during MM except maybe during the Holiday season.

I would never ride IASW during MM. IASW is a fast loader and lines build slowly. I do not know anyone else who would do this either even if it is open during MM.

I think anyone who wants to ride PP should do it first. But on one condition - that you are near the front. DW and I did PP a couple years ago and we were there at rope drop and all, and DW had an issue as we were walking up to the castle and we had to stop for maybe 30 seconds. End result? It took us 25 minutes to get on PP.

Only ride PP if you can be near the front. Which means arriving at the gate early and walking with purpose to the ride when things open. Otherwise skip PP and move on to #2 (Dumbo or whatever it is). If you do not want to ride PP at all, then that makes things easier for you.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

HydroGuy said:


> I am a little confused. Both Dumbo and IASW are part of FantasyLand. I may be wrong but I thought IASW is closed during MM except maybe during the Holiday season.
> 
> I would never ride IASW during MM. IASW is a fast loader and lines build slowly. I do not know anyone else who would do this either even if it is open during MM.
> 
> I think anyone who wants to ride PP should do it first. But on one condition - that you are near the front. DW and I did PP a couple years ago and we were there at roper drop and all, and DW had an issue as we were walking up to the castle and we had to stop for maybe 30 second. End result? It took us 25 minutes to get on PP.
> 
> Only ride PP if you can be near the front. Which means arriving at the gate early and walking with purpose to the ride when things open. Otherwise skip PP and move on to #2 (Dumbo or whatever it is). If you do not want to ride PP at all, then that makes things easier for you.



I agree with hydroguy... if you are near the front the PP first, if you are near the back, there after the drop the rope and everyone has rushed through... the line tends to be crazy already.  Last time we rode, we were maybe 20th in line for PP, by the time we got off the ride, the line stretched out of the queue and down the walkway...


----------



## goofy1954

HydroGuy said:


> I am a little confused. Both Dumbo and IASW are part of FantasyLand. I may be wrong but I thought IASW is closed during MM except maybe during the Holiday season.
> 
> I would never ride IASW during MM. IASW is a fast loader and lines build slowly. I do not know anyone else who would do this either even if it is open during MM.
> 
> I think anyone who wants to ride PP should do it first. But on one condition - that you are near the front. DW and I did PP a couple years ago and we were there at rope drop and all, and DW had an issue as we were walking up to the castle and we had to stop for maybe 30 seconds. End result? It took us 25 minutes to get on PP.
> 
> Only ride PP if you can be near the front. Which means arriving at the gate early and walking with purpose to the ride when things open. Otherwise skip PP and move on to #2 (Dumbo or whatever it is). If you do not want to ride PP at all, then that makes things easier for you.


Thanks.


----------



## maleficent55

I'm actually hoping I could get a little advice for my upcoming July trip.

We will have 4-day park hoppers and are staying off site. 
We will be in the parks on a Saturday through Tuesday 

We know for sure we are starting in Disneyland with our MM on Saturday. We will stay in Disneyland that while first day with an ADR at the Blue Bayou for lunch. 
After that I'm really not sure how to go about it. 
The only other set in stone ADR we have so far is a WOC dining lunch at WCT in Sunday. Which can be changed if there is a better day to do it.

The other ADR we know we are going to make is Minnie & Friends at Plaza and I'm having a hard time figuring out if we should book that for the earliest time slot on Tuesday, we will have already used up our only MM and this will allow us to get in a little early thus hitting the park a little early but I'm not sure if that's wasting valuable early morning hours and we should instead aim for rope drop on Tuesday and start in Adventure land on a level
Playing field with everyone else and have a later breakfast at Plaza?

I've beer been so confused as to when to do what and which park to start at on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. 
Usually my husband is with me and he gets a DAS pass. There is much less planning. 
This is my first trip where I feel like I have to be on top of the whole fast pass system, and the July summer crowd madness.
Also my friend is coming on this trip and it's her and her two daughters (2 and 6) first time ever to Disneyland so I feel pressure to make it all smooth and amazing for them.

If you've read this far, I thank you from the bottom of my heart and then beg, please help a girl out!


----------



## imjen

Since California Adventure has early entry Sunday and Monday, there will be a small crowd already there but I would still go ahead and be there for rope drop Sunday. With the kids ages, you will probably be doing some child swap if the 6 year old is interested in the bigger rides. I would get a fast pass right away for either RSR or the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride and depending on what your group wants to do, you could either ride Toy Story Mania first thing or split up and ride RSR or one of the other popular rides that builds lines quickly. You'll want a fast pass for Frozen. Most kids love the show at the age. I believe those are still given out in show time order so if you want the first show, get it shortly after the park opens. The Disney Jr. Show, Muppet Vision 3d, Turtle Talk with Crush (Animation Academy) have all been favorites of my little ones to take a break from lines and rest a little.

I would do rope drop at DL Monday and rope drop at DCA Tuesday to not be at the same park as early entry people, unless your crew loved Disneyland more and wants a third day there.



maleficent55 said:


> I'm actually hoping I could get a little advice for my upcoming July trip.
> 
> We will have 4-day park hoppers and are staying off site.
> We will be in the parks on a Saturday through Tuesday
> 
> We know for sure we are starting in Disneyland with our MM on Saturday. We will stay in Disneyland that while first day with an ADR at the Blue Bayou for lunch.
> After that I'm really not sure how to go about it.
> The only other set in stone ADR we have so far is a WOC dining lunch at WCT in Sunday. Which can be changed if there is a better day to do it.
> 
> The other ADR we know we are going to make is Minnie & Friends at Plaza and I'm having a hard time figuring out if we should book that for the earliest time slot on Tuesday, we will have already used up our only MM and this will allow us to get in a little early thus hitting the park a little early but I'm not sure if that's wasting valuable early morning hours and we should instead aim for rope drop on Tuesday and start in Adventure land on a level
> Playing field with everyone else and have a later breakfast at Plaza?
> 
> I've beer been so confused as to when to do what and which park to start at on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.
> Usually my husband is with me and he gets a DAS pass. There is much less planning.
> This is my first trip where I feel like I have to be on top of the whole fast pass system, and the July summer crowd madness.
> Also my friend is coming on this trip and it's her and her two daughters (2 and 6) first time ever to Disneyland so I feel pressure to make it all smooth and amazing for them.
> 
> If you've read this far, I thank you from the bottom of my heart and then beg, please help a girl out!


----------



## Winnowill

imjen said:


> You'll want a fast pass for Frozen. Most kids love the show at the age. I believe those are still given out in show time order so if you want the first show, get it shortly after the park opens.


Frozen no longer has FastPass. You just line up. So you do have to get there early.


----------



## cuteinnocent

imjen said:


> Since California Adventure has early entry Sunday and Monday, there will be a small crowd already there but I would still go ahead and be there for rope drop Sunday. With the kids ages, you will probably be doing some child swap if the 6 year old is interested in the bigger rides. I would get a fast pass right away for either RSR or the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride and depending on what your group wants to do, you could either ride Toy Story Mania first thing or split up and ride RSR or one of the other popular rides that builds lines quickly. You'll want a fast pass for Frozen. Most kids love the show at the age. I believe those are still given out in show time order so if you want the first show, get it shortly after the park opens. The Disney Jr. Show, Muppet Vision 3d, Turtle Talk with Crush (Animation Academy) have all been favorites of my little ones to take a break from lines and rest a little.
> 
> I would do rope drop at DL Monday and rope drop at DCA Tuesday to not be at the same park as early entry people, unless your crew loved Disneyland more and wants a third day there.


Muppet Vision is gone.


----------



## goofy1954

cuteinnocent said:


> Muppet Vision is gone.


Is the theater being used for another show, or has the space been repurposed?


----------



## Xenorye

goofy1954 said:


> Is the theater being used for another show, or has the space been repurposed?


I believe it currently hosts a Pirates 5 preview.


----------



## maleficent55

imjen said:


> Since California Adventure has early entry Sunday and Monday, there will be a small crowd already there but I would still go ahead and be there for rope drop Sunday. With the kids ages, you will probably be doing some child swap if the 6 year old is interested in the bigger rides. I would get a fast pass right away for either RSR or the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride and depending on what your group wants to do, you could either ride Toy Story Mania first thing or split up and ride RSR or one of the other popular rides that builds lines quickly. You'll want a fast pass for Frozen. Most kids love the show at the age. I believe those are still given out in show time order so if you want the first show, get it shortly after the park opens. The Disney Jr. Show, Muppet Vision 3d, Turtle Talk with Crush (Animation Academy) have all been favorites of my little ones to take a break from lines and rest a little.
> 
> I would do rope drop at DL Monday and rope drop at DCA Tuesday to not be at the same park as early entry people, unless your crew loved Disneyland more and wants a third day there.




So you would do:

Saturday: Disneyland 
Sunday: DCA
Monday: DisneyLand 
Tuesday: DCA

?


----------



## imjen

Winnowill said:


> Frozen no longer has FastPass. You just line up. So you do have to get there early.


Good to know! Thanks. How early do you need to be there? Guess a lot can change in a year. We still got there about a half hour early to get a good seat with a fast pass, and I waited in line for the fast pass for about 15 min.


----------



## imjen

maleficent55 said:


> So you would do:
> 
> Saturday: Disneyland
> Sunday: DCA
> Monday: DisneyLand
> Tuesday: DCA
> 
> ?


Yes, I would do it that way unless your group finds that one day at DCA is all you need and you want to do Disneyland again on Tuesday. Or if you have hoppers, you could spend the first couple hours after rope drop at DCA Tuesday and then head over to Disneyland.


----------



## maleficent55

imjen said:


> Yes, I would do it that way unless your group finds that one day at DCA is all you need and you want to do Disneyland again on Tuesday. Or if you have hoppers, you could spend the first couple hours after rope drop at DCA Tuesday and then head over to Disneyland.



Yes. Thank you. I like this plan and we do have park hoppers, and I have this thing where I have to end the trip in Disneyland so I like the plan


----------



## Jfsag123

Going to be staying in the DL area for 4 nights (Monday-Thursday), spending the last night in a Disney hotel. From what I understand, we can use early entry on check-in day and check-out day for our one night onsite. Is this correct? If so, I'm assuming we'd need to head into the hotel before going to the park on check-in day to get some kind of proof of being onsite? I know it will likely be several hours before our room is ready.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Jfsag123 said:


> Going to be staying in the DL area for 4 nights (Monday-Thursday), spending the last night in a Disney hotel. From what I understand, we can use early entry on check-in day and check-out day for our one night onsite. Is this correct? If so, I'm assuming we'd need to head into the hotel before going to the park on check-in day to get some kind of proof of being onsite? I know it will likely be several hours before our room is ready.



You're correct on both counts. You need to go and check in at whichever disney resort you're staying in. Once you're checked in you'll get a key card with your dates for each member of your party to use to EMH. Later you'll receive a text when your room is ready  or you can check back with the front desk. Bell services will happily hold your luggage for you until your room is ready.


----------



## Jfsag123

Disney_Alli said:


> You're correct on both counts. You need to go and check in at whichever disney resort you're staying in. Once you're checked in you'll get a key card with your dates for each member of your party to use to EMH. Later you'll receive a text when your room is ready  or you can check back with the front desk. Bell services will happily hold your luggage for you until your room is ready.



Perfect. Thank you!


----------

